# So where are the detector reports??



## MIdigger

I got out for a few hours myself today. Came back with 26 coins (2-qtr,9-dimes,1-nickel,14-pennies) a silver ring, some scrap copper and a cigar store coin that says value 50 cents.

 The funny part was as I was detecting a small pull off near a lake the husband got out and went to fishing. Grandma and the grandson wanted to know if I "Ever find anything?" as I was combing a small chuck that Id got a hit in. Out popped the silver ring. I said "why yes ma`am as you can see here this is a silver ring" I let them look at it as I filled the hole back neatly.

 She gave me the ring back and asked quite a few questions about detecting which I answered (although I was in a quandry). I wanted to be polite but my batteries had died and I needed to get back to the auto for fresh batteries  and that was a few hundred yards away. Finally I excused myself and swapped the batteries out.

 Kept detecting until the geese started bombing in and I sat back and watched them. Finally packed it in and gave everything a rinse. Hope some of you got out this weekend.


----------



## Brandons Bottles

Nice ring, I haven't found a ring yet. I went out today and found over 60 pennies in one hole (They're still soaking) and I lost count at around 60. No wheats though and I also got a 1967 quarter and a 2 other pennies. Nothing real old though. Good luck and HH.


----------



## riverdiver

Sorry but I was sick saturday with a stomach bug and I am pulling a 24 at the firehouse today, I am however doing two more lake beaches tomorrow and will post in the afternoon.


----------



## MIdigger

BB-thats a good find 60 in one hole! Ive got maybe 10 in one if I remember. 60 sounds like a kid was building his millions! That ring was the 5th Ive found this year (2 gold,3 silver). I hadnt found any before this year, but Ive been detecting more this year than in the past. The first gold was very light and had jade in it. Found at a playground in woodchips. Gave that to my sister. I am sure you will come up with some rings when you least expect it!

 Those rings have been in the most odd places. None have been deep either, average has only been a few inches at most. Now those coins have been all over from surface to 8 inches. Looks like the other gold one I will have to hold for awhile. It was worth 255.00 I believe for scrap shortly ago. Now with gold diving I know its lost value. So it will sit in the safe.

 RD- well I know your area should give you more finds. Will be wating to hear what you find also. Looks like we maybe washed out 100% chance of T-storms today.


----------



## ironmountain

I hit the inlaws front yard where the barn used to be. I found a belt buckle from the boyscouts or military. One of the old web belt style. I found a pendant out in the middl oe fo the field. It's tthe face of a bull. still need to clean him up. Between taking daughter hunting, son hunting and digging a few of the places I should settle one and finish this.

 I then thought I hit the motherlode. There is a huge tree behind the house and my father in law said that's been the drinking area forever. All of his relatives, relatives before them etc...so I'm detecting and I get huge signal. Constant penny/dime over and over the  same reading 98-71 over and over..I'm thinking I found a nice Mason jar full of goodness... I start digging with my Ames digger and i get to the depth of that and still haven't hit this target. I said screw it,grab the spade and dig a 12" hole in a big circle. I see a flash of yellow and blue. It's a barrel...LIke the kind they put at the entrance to auto part store. I dig under it  and all four sides. I get this barrel pulled halfway up, run out of patience ad grab the masonry spike and hammer. Puncture a hole in it thinking it's going to be awesome.....I tell father in law about it he says what I dug up was the old well. That was fun.  I know my wife's grandma. She was never one to deal with banks etc..and neither was her husband.

 Wanted to take my revenge out on my park, but we get home and it's dowpour city...


----------



## riverdiver

Hi guys and gals,

 I only hit one lake beach today and I hit silver at 6", a nice 1925 Mercury Dime, the rest of the coins were shallow but this was a nice surprise.


----------



## riverdiver

Here is an in situ close up.


----------



## riverdiver

Here is the latest beach...The rest of the finds were 4-dimes, 6-pennies and a 32 caliber shell casing.


----------



## MIdigger

Iron- I can see where you wouldve been excited. The thought of pulling up a big haul would be great! I think thats what keeps us all going "The big payoff".

 RD- nice `25 merc there. Always nice to find silver.

 I went out about 5pm and hit a parking lot near baseball fields again. Got 23 coins today (1-qtr,5dimes,17pennies) and something I need a bit of help with....A metroploitan transit authority one fare token. Appears to be copper or brass. Is this from New york? First time Ive seen one around these parts, slightly bigger than a penny and somewhat thicker also. Oh, and the standard 2 pcs of copper scrap I seem to fine each time out.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice merc! I love some of the older coins. Nice artwork on them.  

 I'd love to find a Walking Liberty or Peace Dollar...coolest looking coins ever.

 You guys need to slow down with all the finds! I'm still walking where I need to go, and can still only do my backyard and the park o' junk across the street.I swear that park will reward me with pocketfulls of gold!!!!

 I was reading treasurenet's forums again...man, some of the stuff people have found... One guy was at the family farm, had his md turned on,was by some old trees and bam:

 http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,233158.0.html

 Or the guy who's md'ing in the woods near a cellar hole and gets a big hit over the fallen chimney..pulls out a small log covered with gauze/cheese cloth. unwraps it, gold coins wrapped up. He had so many he had his shirt off and tied off to haul and same with his pants..Now lives in florida on a beach house with his wife....


----------



## MIdigger

Iron I see that silver find, its awesome. Plus when silver was up in the 40 range it would roughly be worth 2,950.00 not including the non silver coins. Surely there had to be a few collectible coins worth more than melt in there too.

 I am going back out when it warms up a bit and see if I can locate some more odds and ends. Maybe you will find that pot of gold in the park today.


----------



## ironmountain

yah..when the rain stops I'll be there all day.....When I saw river's pic of the park it reminded me of the park that most people go swimming/camping at here. I've never seen anyone detect it. I just always forget about it. MIght have to get the wife to chauffer me over there..


----------



## MIdigger

Well, Iam glad to see that your minor set back hasnt slowed your desire to get out and detect!!  Right now Iam trying to figure out where to go this morning. I have to run to the bank and get a haircut, then figure where to go. I know of a beach I could try for awhile.

 The schools are out for now because they are in session (do those on weekends). The state game parking lots I want to do with my friend, as we can clear them rather quick now that hes up to speed on the machines. Probably Thursday for that. The fairgrounds we will probably work some more AFTER they cut the grass again. Then I am taking the MXT-P there I know theres silver there.

 I rolled all my change that I could and have 37.50 to cash in. Plus a batch left that wouldnt fill a roll.


----------



## MIdigger

Also, I found a tool which seems to cut through gravel rather quickly. Still takes a bit of work but faster than a trowel etc. Its a 5 in one painters tool. Its steel and has a plastic/wood/ or other type handle. It has one side with a point to it. Ive found either side will chew through the gravel. 

 Another feature is that it can be pushed into the ground easily to cut a "flap" because the front edge is made for scraping, and also to be inserted under the flap to roll it back. Just an idea, maybe helpful to others. 

 Iron not sure which Ames tool you were referring to but I wound up buy two different tools at the Depot. Grass is drying out so iam going to hit the fairgrounds first.


----------



## ironmountain

Never tried the painter's tool. I have 3 or 4 of them around. All sharpened because of the exterior paint redo. I should try one on gravel surfaces.
  Normally the Ames works decently enough. 

 No idea how much clad I have. I have a 1/2 gallon Ball jar 3/4 full with just clad. Going to wait til the end of the year then cash it all in.   I'm thinking more about the painter's tool because it is light, sharp, can cut different angles and very thin flaps...it's sunny out now...after I get son to orthodontist appt. I'm going to have to give it a whirl.   

 The Ames tool is called the planter's buddy or something like that. At our HD they had them in their box sitting near the shovels/mauls etc...I think I found mine on sale for 7.95 or so, but they sell them normally for 10-14 bucks.  Next to a Lesche, it's the best thing.


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, I think thats what I got (one of the Ames tools) it has teeth on one side, and it has 2 teeth at the front instead of being a one pc point. It worked good. I used that and the painters tool.

 I decided to use ONLY the MXT-P today. Wanted to get used to it. I think Ive got it down good now. Pulled 37 coins (2qtr,3dimes,1nickel,31pennies). The Nickel was the first coin I found. I just got back and got them cleaned up. I obviously wasnt paying attention today. While washing them, one of the dimes looked different.......Sure enough 1942-D Mercury dime. I didnt even know I had dug that one up. The others are just spending cash and into the bin they go. 

 Looks like I just beat the rain, as it just started. Had a good time today but the old back is sore for some reason. Hope everyone finds something!!


----------



## riverdiver

Here is a shot of my favorite kind of coin find, right on the surface, no digging needed!

 1967 Lincoln Cent, I love going to a popular site after a heavy rain just to see what was uncovered...


----------



## MIdigger

RD thats the lazy mans metal detecting! It is amazing how many coins are laying on the surface. I somehow had the threshold up on the detector yesterday and hit a coin on the surface and the tone about blew my eardrums. I have to watch that feature.

 It rained here yesterday so maybe some we washed up. Going to try some beach areas with the brother in law today (newbie).


----------



## MIdigger

Went with the Brother in law to a baseball complex I hadnt been to before. We did very good. I set a one day record in just 3 hrs I pulled 77 coins (13-Qtr, 8-Dime, 10-nickel, and 46 pennies). The B-I-L pulled 11 pcs (4-Qtr, 2-Dimes, and 5-pennies). We still have about 1/2 of the place to cover yet, we had to give up due to the rain.

 No good finds today all spendable, thrown into the box. May go back out later today if the weather turns better. Someone find some silver or gold today!!


----------



## ironmountain

MI, sounds like you're getting pretty familiar with that detector now! While at inlaws I only had a few hrs to detect (spent most of my time digging one of the privy holes out...well...a 2holer..  I found a ton of nails, another license plate, a solid brass belt buckle...like the military/boy scouts style and a Bull pendant, all corroded.  Found this in an old field that nobody has been near in ages...have it soaking right now in dawn. Scrub it every so often with a toothbrush....
 Heading out in a cpl mins to go detecting until kids get home..hopefully I can find some goodness!!! Nice job on the finds so far with the MXT.


----------



## MIdigger

Iron- never dug one of those holes before. I see people finding great treasures in them though. May do a bit of digging tomorrow.

 I think Ive got that detector down now. I can almost tell the depth of the coin by the loudness of the tones. I was suprised by the amount of quarters I got today. I did a retrace of my path near a concession stand and realized I went to fast. By slowly going over the area I pulled 2 more quarters and 3 pennies and a nickel. Need to slow down my sweeps to get em all.

 Not sure about the rain tomorrow. Been on and off here today. Hoping you all have some finds to tell.


----------



## riverdiver

Well I too got out today for an hour this morning then another hour this evening at the same location, a 100' long beach/park in my hometown. The tally for 2 hours was 3-quarters, 3-nickels, 8-dimes, 32-pennies, 1-1971 dog tag from Somerville, Mass and a pair of sterling earrings with a blue stone in the center. Here is a photo of the beach/park.


----------



## riverdiver

And here is my haul for the day...


----------



## riverdiver

Here is that dog tag too.


----------



## ironmountain

River, that's awesome..and good pics too! Makes me want to hit our local ones..still haven't gotten to any of them due to the no driving epilepsy seizure thing...

 MI- went to the park today for about 2hrs....found one clad penny!!!! quite a few old food cans, some washers, hex nuts, nails, screws...i'm going to have to see if that was an old dump. I was walking through it one day with daughter and saw the neck of a blobtop sitting on the grass...no idea if someone dug it there(no holes or filled in areas in the area)or what.

 supposed to rain and be nasty tomorrow..if not, I'm going back for more self flagellation.


----------



## LC

Every time I see you fellows post your detector finds on here , I think back about my experience metal detecting and get a laugh . I tried out A White metal detector years ago . The house we owned was a pretty old place , so I figured I would find some decent coins in the yard . The railraod tracks ran behind our house . If I remember right I ended up with about 400 bottle caps , 200 old medicine tubes , and roughly 100 railroad spikes . Not one coin in the lot ! Needless to say I took the metal detector back and forgot about ever wanting to  do that gain . Of course , looking back on it , I wish I had bought it and stayed with it , I am sure my luck would have change once I had learned to use it more and continue going to different places .


----------



## MIdigger

Rd- nice finds. The dog tag is interesting. My pal actually found a 1/2 of one at the fairgrounds. Thought that was kind of odd. Interesting you found both earrings. Ive only found one at a time!

 Iron- I think one of these days you will hit it big there. I need to find some more older places to hit for the silver stuff. But parking lot change is always good.

 LC- Todays technology makes it much easier to go over trash and not have to dig each target. I know what the old detectors were like. The ones of today help by skipping junk and you can move fairly fast in parking lots picking up change. Those RR spikes I see at a lot of garage sales.

 May go today, but 70% chance of T-storms


----------



## ironmountain

LC--- I know the feeling...My friend, who owns a restaurant and is a coin dealer/junkie, turned me onto it when I asked if he'd ever been. Spent a cpl hours going over some websites and differences between machines etc.. Guess I got lucky. My first find was a '47 quarter. 2nd find was a '51 rosie.  Both in my backyard. I was thinking my yard was going to be the hot spot...wrong. i forgot that they had put a new roof on 3yrs ago (a year before we bought the house), and had done some remodeling. Let's just say they weren't very judicious about cleaning up after themselves.  So it was trash city. 

 MI-That park has to be giving it up sooner or later. Granted I haven't even come close to gridding it off and detecting it how it should be. After I go nuts on cleaning the house today and if it doesn't rain (sinus' are killing me and it's grey out...so most likely going to rain) I'm going to stay there til dark, put it on lowest sensitivy as possible and grid off one area, put it on coin mode and just go super slow and pick all of the topside coins I can...then repeat with all metal mode (disc out iron) and then work the sensitivity up....

 Good luck today if it doesn't rain.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit the park again today. First find was a quarter, then it was here and there. Got back and got my requsite 2 pcs of copper. 20 coins total (2-Qtrs, 5-dimes, 13-pennies) Again, I didnt look at any that well. I got back and into a swish jar they went. 

 I rinsed them well and laid them out on a old towel. One dime looked silver. It is, its a 1947-P Roosevelt, and 1 penny was a wheat, but as yet unreadable.

 Got rained out. At first I thought I had a chance it would just blow over, then it started coming down harder and that was the end of that. Hope you guys also scored some odds and ends.


----------



## ironmountain

Beyond nasty out today. 40-50mph winds, sideways rain all day/night so far...

 I cleaned house all day long...thought about ripping up the carpet in the front 4season/sunroom to see if the old wooden floors are still there so I could refinish them. Berber carpet + 3 dogs = alot of snags to repair.  Pain in the butt. 

 Interesting side note: when we bought this house 2 yrs ago, I was told that all of the floorboards have the Ford logo on the backside. Ford built the flivver and wood for the woodies (Kingsford Charcoal was started here..he was related to EG Kingsford)..He utilized left over wood to build all of the wood floors in the houses in the two "Ford Additions". The upstairs floors have all been refinished and are nice. I want to tear all of the carpet up (living room, dining room, entry, stairs,front room) and redo all of the hardwood floors...Would be a nice project for such bad weather.


----------



## MIdigger

Think today will be a stay in and clean day. Rain, 40s and 20-30 mph winds. Doesnt sound like a good day for detecting.

 That house sounds very interesting Iron, The history surely makes one wonder about some great finds there. The only thing I have of Ford is a spoon with their logo on it.Yesterday at the park Ive found some stone stairways that go down to the river in 3 places so far. It mustve been quite a task to do. Along with the rocks lining the rivers edge.

 I dont know if some rich folks owned this area before it became parklands or not. Going to research that today. The stairs look like their from a cemetery. I did find a small area someone has made into a memorial with flowers, and ceramic animals etc. I detected the edges of the stairs down but nothing there. There is a path at the bottoms and maybe some stones lining the path but they are covered up with sod now. May check those later.


----------



## ironmountain

those stairs sound awesome! i love old history stuff like that. never know what you will find.  Ford's "clubhouse" is kitty-corner from my house. This was where he stayed when he was here. Here's a little .pdf on it...

 http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:UKIa40WX-oYJ:www.campingwithhenryford.com/mafcaTheFordClubHouse.pdf+Henry+Ford%27s+house+Kingsford&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESilErd_7-q3P0ehv1ytXVvDrzUCmzKyuNYyTJpYPvbiFJgMmZD20sghcQHA1Jgc7U48-Bp8uKso8_-XuQknBrRg3JMLKxLuyFGb3Qj6W-FsXqduEu7_4k6eeNWzdJlK5Z9l36yY&sig=AHIEtbR-Vz35lKmQRJhYOURC3aClfodJ_A

 Not sure if I've said this or not, but my house was like the 19th house built in the first "Ford Addition". The little hunk of metal with the lot numbers in grease pencil is still in the driveway (they actually poured around it)He built 160ish homes for his workers. Most of them nice little four squares. Not a ton of space though. Ours is just under 2k sq feet. Manager with benefits house!!!!!

 Our house was one of his foreman or manager's house. He had it brought down here for him. It was brought down by rail from Alberta (just before Baraga/L'Anse..the place with Ford laid out in rocks next to the river).  Imbedded pic is our house. 2 story, 4 bedroom. All the original wood trim, french glass doors, clawfoot tub. And a full attic that used to be someone's bedroom. 


 There is a park behind my house on a small man made lake. (well...a small totlot and a ton of open space, probably 5acres). The lake was made in the 1800's during the mining days.

  I was at the library doing research and a woman told me that back in the day, the lake was "the" spot to be. 400-500 people a day were there in the summers.

  I looked on Google Maps and saw a light rectangular spot on one of the flat areas of the grass, saw a light colored stripe going down to the water. Daughter and I checked it out, dug a bit just to see what we'd hit and we hit wooden half-log steps. MD'd on the side and first target was an 1877 CC..That's why I love researching places to dig and MD. My firm belief that talking to the "old timers" is usually the best way to get history/info.


----------



## MIdigger

Id check those old maps online that show the property owners and boundaries. They go back to 1873 here. Historical Map works should get you to the site. You can access the different counties. Its broken down into townships and you can reaserch from there.

 The history up there is of great interest to me (history nut). I knew of the park area because My ex wife and I were up there and then again with our daughter in 2001. Just remember the Ford name. Figured it was a get away for them up there.

 The link you provided was very interesting. Babe Ruth palying ball there? incredible. Wonder how much he got for that personal appearance??? Id bet it was a handsome sum back in those days!

 Ive only been up that way a few times and a couple times we drove through (US-2) out to Montana. Also deer hunted near Crystal falls, and ducks back on the Michigame resevoir, my lab worker her butt off in the mud back there.. Shot one deer near Hermansville back about 95. Man, thats such a long time ago!


----------



## ironmountain

lol yah..seems like a long time ago doesn't it?  I still feel 18 instead of 40.   

 Supposedly there's an old Conservation Corps camp just south of the Michigamme Res and east of Crystal Falls.  Guy I know has a camp in that area and he said it used to be flooded but now it's not. Went out there once, but ran out of light.  going to have to go back there when i get my driving wings back. 

 I'm sure your lab worked in the Res. that place is huge. quite a few rivers there. I have two griffons and I just take them to friend's land or inlaws farm to hunt grouse. (Everyone up here calls them partridge..no idea why.)

 How's the weather? Wind has calmed a bit and it's not as cold as it was, but still quite chilly. Going to have to hit the park in a bit.


----------



## MIdigger

Unfortunately the mission today has been scrubbed. Its still raining on and off. Plus the wind has dropped the wind chill out there. Have some running I need to do. Always trying to think of new spots to detect and check. 

 Hoping this little rash I have on my right arm isnt the start of another go round of that poison ivy. 49 yrs old and never had it, now Ive gotten it 2x this year (hopefully this isnt the 3rd). Brother is getting married for 3rd time tomorrow (nice gal) but I was thinking a cardboard cutout of myself would suffice so I can detect. Then Sunday going to a pair of flea mkts. One down near the Det airport, and the other in Pontiac. Hope the weathers better.

 Hopefully you or RD will find some things. I enjoy reading more about others finds than the stuff I find. I just gotta figure out how to post those pictures. I hope me and the B-I-L can hit that spot we got all the coins out of again soon. He told me that one area is full of campers for the ball tournaments, and we need to hit that. He said he would estimate theres 15K people there.


----------



## ironmountain

ugh.poison ivy...i've walked through it and still haven't ever gotten the rash.

  Funny story...every year (this is back in GR) my friend's very hot Kirstie Alley back in the Cheers days mom and his dad would go to their camp in Escanaba for 4 wks. Theyd leave us a ton of food and money for movies or dates or whatever.  One year, they came back after being gone for only a week...His mom had gone into the woods to pee and ended up with poison ivy all over her , umm, nether regions...the funny part is a week later, his dad had it all over his face/neck.

 I love the cardboard cutout idea..i laughed at that one.

 campers plus 15k ppl for ball tourneys sounds like alot of drunk people losing alot of stuff...should be good times.

 good luck if you get out at all tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

Well I am really going for the free food! Small party wedding (about 30 ppl) then a dinner after then back to their house (a large tent with walls and heaters) But that part I am passing on. Not for me to be around the drunks.

 However, speaking of drunks, you are thinking the same as I about the ball grounds campers. Lots of beer consumed, falling down etc. General stupidity and so forth. Equals coinage!! Tomorrow were going to the flea mkts, but may get back in time to do more detecting in the PM.

 Monday is looking better (and warmer I might add) so Ill probably do more looking then. Hopefully I can get the B-I-L to go again. I did find another large gravel style parking lot at another soccer complex I forgot about and another elementary school thats been closed for years. That one may give up some silver.


----------



## MIdigger

Went to a retired school and found some quarters and a few pennies. Then hit another ball complex and got about 2/3s covered and decided to go get a pop.

 Got back and swished the coins, no keepers, but 33 coins for the morning (8-qtr,5-dime,20 pennies and a brass washer.
  May go later if Brother in law is up to it.


----------



## ironmountain

sounds like you had some fun!  

 I cleaned today and went md'ing for an hour and a half before kids got home...more foil, more nails, some bottle caps..0 coins/jewelry..

 Was going to go tonight but need to finish painting the kitchen ( methinks i doth procrastinate too much)..because you have to put 3 coats on because you're going over 100yr old dark walnut and wife doesnt sand it or prime it...(tends to be like, "i'm just going to do it"..vs "i'm going to do it properly so it doesn't seem like forever to do)...

 Oh! I have some copper for you. Just raw copper i pulled out of the ground. it's only 1-2lbs or so...pm me your addy and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## MIdigger

Sent you the addy PM, thanks for the copper pc. I have to get some of your motivation going here and put things away for the Winter etc. Time for clean up and clean out. Toss or donate stuff. Need some new clothes and have to get rid of the hole filled jeans and shorts (believe in maximum value!).


----------



## ironmountain

It was some copper that I forgot I had lying around the house in a sandwich baggy.

  It's not that I have motivation, it's that I want to get it done before the snow flies, because up here you never know when it's coming. last week was cool and windy and all this week it's going to be 72-77...go figure.

 I spent about 3hrs on that long carpet pull last night...sewing with a curved upholstery needle sucks. it just digs into your fingers when you're trying to go through that carpet with the loops/mesh layer/backing...so ran two courses of stitches into that and then made sure it was all pulled tightly and slapped some glue where it was needed and then put some books on it to help it dry....woke up today and there were only a cpl spots that were semi-bare...so I had to steal a few strands from the closet carpeting and fit those in...

 We usually do the whole donate/toss thing in the spring and then again in the fall..kids grow way too fast... this past spring my daughter, who's 10, donated 70 shirts...wtf needs 70+ shirts! We went through toys and all that and I sold a bunch on ebay and made a couple hundred for the kids.  I too won't throw anything out until it's totally useless...I have sweatshirts from college and that was in the early 90's.

 Was going to go MD today. Swap the 10" coil for the 8" coil so I'm not getting so many mixed targets at one time. The f2 is fast at picking up targets and if two huge hunks of trash are next to each other, it chatters like crazy. Although, if you have a hunk of trash and a coin near each other, it will discrim between the two and you will get 2 diff id's....

 probably won't be able to make it out today. Daughter has her Martial Arts class tonight at 6 and after that it's dark...since all my work is done, looks like "hopefully" tommorow will be it....


----------



## MIdigger

Funny about the daughter mine was the same way. Her mother bought her stuff like mad. I just gave my daughter money and told her to get what she wants as long as I would let her wear it. She didnt lack for much of anything.

 Did the martial arts with her too. Except "Dad" was always the old guy in the class, and boy did they love to watch the "old" guy screw up or fall. Those that cant handle humiliation need not apply.

 I know what you mean about those coils, I want to get a 10" for the BH505/BH-QD-2 because they will interchange. Thought that may help me sweep those parking lots faster. However, as you said winters coming and we will have to wait until next year. Hopefully find a bit more silver before the snow flies.


----------



## ironmountain

luckily we can detect until late november here..then the ground freezes...last year I was detecting during deer season. Tomorrow I'm going all day though....8" coil, just going to start at one side and work as much as I can slowly, digging everything that gives a solid repeatable signal.

 I haven't gotten your PM yet with your address...


----------



## MIdigger

Did the address go to your email? I thought thats where it went.


----------



## ironmountain

Got it now. Sent you one back.

 Ok..time to change from 10" to 8" coil and go hit the park all day....

 I may be getting a new detector soon...not sure even if i sell my f2 I could afford an f75 , even used..let alone a Minelab Explorer or Etrac...

 so either going with an f70 or a Tesoro...I like Tesoro...they look like they're from the 1960's but they are solid, perform well and have a lifetime warranty and are made in the US. I like the Fishers only because I have one and won't have to learn what it's telling me, just have to learn how to setup the ground balancing and all that fun stuff....

 I hear that Fishers are good in mineralized ground, which I have up here (iron mines=a ton of iron in the ground). But they get chattery with EMI. So with the higher end ones like the 70/75, you have to turn your cell off if it's anywhere near you, otherwise you're setting it on low sens and digging shallow.  The f70 and the 75 are both very deep...Been doing some research and reading and some people are pulling coins at 10-12". 

 People with Tesoro Tejons are doing the same too...and the tejon is like, 600 new...70 is 800ish and the 75 is 1k...Nice thing about Tesoro, the lifetime warranty transfers. need to do some more research and then going to make a choice, sell my f2 and pickup a new one...

 will have to see what the wife says...she snagged a sizeable loan from the bank...they gave it to us unsecured and very very low % interest...I was like, honey...i need to get the google nexus prime phone when it comes out in a cpl weeks...and a new detector...she just rolled her eyes at me and asked how much it would cost....I said, the phone? couple hundred but I'd have it for 2years. So it's worth it...and the new detector, I'd sell my current one to upgrade so I won't feel the need to upgrade for a couple years...She changed from rolled eyes, to "we'll see"....

 Need to find a gold ring or super heavy gold chain so I can say, look..I'd have found this earlier if I had a better detector. then tell her that ARA would give me 95% melt for it.....she'd relent..


----------



## MIdigger

Well, go with what you can afford. I like the lifetime warranty. Thats always a plus. Remember the bogo sale too, if you go with Kelly Co. That BH-505 I have to say is a pretty good backup machine for general purpose. Besides its found plenty of clads, 2 silver mercuries and that 14KT ring. Its about 149 with the 1/2 off and maybe less if you go with the $1000 detector. My MXT-P was in the 720-740.. range I think. Just something to think about.

 Thats what I used at the playscape/park (BH-505) on the way back from church. (1-qtr,2-dimes,1-nickel,8-pennies). Stopped back for some grub and heading back out to see what I can find.


----------



## riverdiver

I got out monday and today and did some cellar holes in my area, these represent the highlights so far. Both knives are sterling silver as is the spoon, the watch case has the British lion passant sterling mark and the top knife has an engraved date of 1926. The item in the bottom left is near and dear to me as I too am a fireman, I think it was a buckle at some point or a hat badge as it is very thin.


----------



## Plumbata

I've been using an ole White's Silver Eagle detector lately; trying to get back into the "swing" of things but my luck hasn't been as good as it was a decade ago. Bottle digging is great but after seeing the finds on Treasurenet my appetite for coinage has been reawakened.

 Over the course of 10 hours in various areas I've dug 7 wheatie all 30s or later (2 were visible on the surface), no silver, plenty of brown clad and copper pennies (I like those, far better than the ate-up worthless zinc ones). 2 interesting finds were brass marijuana hitter pipes. Both found near old schools. lol. I've been doing some research, looking at my rare old maps and whatnot, and hope that it pays off

 Also found an interesting brass Philgas padlock, but it is silver than I want! I was spoiled as a kid in Maryland, with a 1799 slave mansion right across the street. Got great stuff outta there.

 Good luck people, find me some seateds!


----------



## MIdigger

Nice finds RD. That firemans pc is interesting. Any idea how old it may be? Have to say Ive only recovered knives while bottle digging.

 Plumb- I love bottle digging too, but my first love is coinage. Got a few oldies 1797 Austrian Kreutzer, 1798 Cartwheel, 1550 Scicilian silver coin. Of course I didnt dig those but got them from some rummage/estate sales. Cheap of course.

 Ended the day with a combined tally (with this am`s included) of 7-qtrs, 9-dimes,1 nickle, 35 pennies. I did get one wheat at about 8 inches down in the county park. Just a common 1946-d. Nice day out to detect.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice finds RD...I've only found one knife and it was a boy scout knife from way back..corroded way too badly to do anything with it..your's are in great condition!!! Nice haul you have there. Really like that spoon and the watch back.

 Nice find on the padlock Plumb..Still haven't found one of those yet either.. There were some very interesting ones back in the day. 

 I loves me some bottle digging. Never really cared about it or thought about it until I was at the family farm that dates back to the mid-late 1800's....quite a few dumps. ranging from when the house was built all the way to the 70's or so.  have found quite a few nice bottles, some milks...nothing old yet...sodas are all roughly 40's. Eventually I'll just pick one place to dig and dig it 'til it's empty...(there are a few that are small but deep and one that's 300yds long by 12yds wide or so).

 The only reason I want to snag a new one is that I've pretty much mastered the F2 and I'm now wanting to hit deeper silver etc...the tejon and the fisher f70/75 will all hit very deep..and supposedly are decent on mineralization...Cant afford a good Minelab, but you have to swing so slowly with those and their heavy that i'd probably not want to spend 1k on the explorer or etrac...

 I got lucky in neighbor's yard. The house has never had any remodeling done to it so their yard is very clean. In my yard, it's like a hardware store in the ground.found some nice Barber dimes. found one less than an inch down against their fence..that was crazy..found a few more near an old tree and a ton of wheats.  

 Plumb, here's a seatedfor you. My seated 1877 Carson City dime...in phenomenal shape.

 Oh...MI...I was talking to one of the mom's at Tae Kwan Do tonight and she said that the park was a dump for a few years....No wonder why I haven't snagged any coins other than the 1911 quarter....I did pull another bullet today...very very small..and white...2 ringer...looks like a .22 smushed, except it's quite heavy for a .22...


----------



## MIdigger

Got bored today and hit the back yard for a bit. Found some deeper coins (7-8 inches or so) just commons 1965-1967 pennies, and a 1972 dime. Trying to think of a place to go.


----------



## ironmountain

that's crazy finding clad that deep! 

 although, I was finding alot of clad in the backyard. One day wife and kids are at the park and i figured i'd stay at the backyard and see what I can find. I hit one area I've hit many times because It's near the back of the yard next to 10 or so 20 foot cedar trees in a row. I figure it's been trees for 20+ years and before that it was just yard...I go there and 1" down I find a '44 merc...I'd been over that same exact spot many times....Never know what's going to pop up and what the weather is going to do as far as coins/soil and stuff..

 When kids get home in a bit i'm taking daughter to the park behind us to go near the water and hit where the beach was (all under turf now, but can still dig and hit the sand) and snag some old coins if we can! maybe some 1800's jewelry...if that happened, my daughter better be able to drag 250lbs cause I'd fall over.

 won't be getting a new detector until spring. Figured it's kinda late. Wife said spring comes I can get an f70 and a garret propointer...I saw a deal one of the sponsors had, buy an f70,the new one that comes with the DD coil vs the concentric one, a lesche digger, garret pinpointer and a 5" something coil. for 700+ bucks...the f70's are only 659 "suggested retail"....sponsors on the forum will do it for quite a bit less if you mention the forum and your username when you call.
 The garret pp is the best on the market and runs about 130 and the lesch is 40 and the coil is roughly 190...so not a bad deal at all.

 I need to do some research...father in law gave me a french horn when we were there last(along with some old tools). He'd found the horn at a jobsite years ago and left it up in the attic. we cleaned the attic out at the farm and i'm going to sell it for them. decent shape. 2 small dings from being set down, some of the lacquer has faded off because it was made in 1950...so far nothing about this exact one on internet....have to call the company...

 And there's a guy who had an ad in wisconsin craigslist looking for sodas...I emailed him, told him I had about 6 boxes full of ACLs...I sent him a ton of pics, he says "How much do you want for all of them? they're in great shape!"..so now I'm figuring out values for most of them. Many I'll sell in the 2-3buck range. Some, that are local to him and michigan bottles, I'll do for 5 or so and if I have anything semi-uncommon maybe 10...so I might have enough money to snag a detector early and just drool on it all winter.....


----------



## MIdigger

Well I went to the soccer field and just walked around the gate. Although the neighbors called the police on me. They just asked what I was doing and wanted to see what Id found. Polite, and courteous, and I told them I was NOT on the fields at all.

 Said ok, no problem carry on. So I did. Nothing great to report 1qtr,8 dimes,13 pennies. so with the backyard stuff I got 25 coins. Plus a bit of brass scrap metal too and 1 ear ring.

 I was just roughly tallying up what Id found (coins) and havent been keeping track real long this year, 48Qtrs,84dimes,19nickels,313pennies. 24.48 (plus the rings and silver coins and the V-nickel). Need to find some older spots to try. Thinking about doing a day trip to the state game areas. Parking lots etc. Maybe some trails. Although the parking lot change is always good to add to spendable cash. May buy some more silver while its down.


----------



## MIdigger

Ill have to do a comparison on those detectors youre looking at. I like that at Kellyco. Compare upto 3 at a time. Of course you know Iam bent on that Garrett AT-Pro to add to my equipment....A couple of good finds and i could swing that, plus a bogo extra.

 That place you have pics of looks SO promising. It just screams historical finds!.

 Ive been using the 5-in-1 painters tool for gravel. I think if I did a bit of R&D I could market a tool people would buy. They cut through gravel with simplicity and ease. Then I use the toothed trowel we have for scooping out the diggings.


----------



## ironmountain

yah i'm excited...we just got back from the Iron Mountain vs Kingsford game.(across the street and through the park..nice living close to this stuff).

  I sat there thinking and surveying the land and realized that I need to hit that school in a bad way.....there are two ballfields tucked into the far back of the side acreage. they are large and the infield is all weeds and turf, can't even see the dirt in the infield.   the places where the metal stands were, is empty. I found out that where the new tennis court complex is now, is where the middle school used to be. Now the parking lot covers the old grass area that was between the schools at one time...The backside of the football training field is all pine stand rows. it belongs to the city and has been there before the school stuff was there. so maybe tomorrow or next week, i'll mosie over there and hit that trail by the pines and go work me some ball diamonds that haven't been touched in forever.....

 I am in the midst of getting read to go hit the old school today...


 going to start right at the base of the stairs at the road...go straight up right on the edge of the stairway til I hit the bldg...then I'm moving over  6" or so and doing it again etc...Once I hit about 10' wide i'll do the other side of the steps then stay along the grass edge and go to the depression in the road/grass....I was told dig all i want as long as it looks neat., so if I end up cutting a layer of turf plug and put a few bags out to lay the dirt on them and happen to find bottles.....that's not a crime, right? ill get pics of that divot...it seriously look like someone walking on it would cave it in....even the grass has a depression and goes slightly up the small hill that silhouettes the steps. so it could be affecting the road and up the grass to the top of that small hill..heck there could be bottls 5' deep from the top of the hill all the way to the road and in that pit!!! yah...too hopeful...but I know from that area I should be snagging a ton of silvers at least.

 k..daylights awasting!!! HH if you get a chance to get out today..hope all you guys get some good deals


----------



## MIdigger

Today I hit a beach area. The beach itself produced zilch. But I worked the trails and started pulling coins. By the end, Id extracted 45 coins, though nothing special. On to the next. Went to the small park out in the backwoods. Zero finds there (other than the Dr pepper  bottle for 10 cents deposit)!.

 Took off for another park. Looking greatly opportunistic. However, the gates were locked and I would have a good hike to the parking lots. I passed on that one. On to the equestrian grounds park. I get there in hopes there will be areas to detect. Nope, just large farm women and their horses. Again, I decided to pass. I then ran to my park thats given me the silver finds. Again not 3 ft from where I got one of the mercs, I pulled a 1922-P mercury, then 3 clad coins within 2 ft of it.

 I also pulled one wheatback but as yet unreadable. Total tally was 64 pcs, 1 pcs of copper 1/4 inch wire about 8 inches, and a 3 inch pc of copper 1/2 tubing. Also, 1 large teardrop type fishing sinker. I was in a hurry and forgot the Bud bottle laying there for the deposit. I prefer to be called thrifty. The family however, calls me CHEAP......and I do get referenced as ALAN on 2-1/2 men for being a tightwad. I dont know where they get that from.

 Going back out tomorrow and hope to find more silver. Just keep rolling that change for now. May try a few new spots tomorrow morn.


----------



## MIdigger

Hey Iron ya get out yet? Been waiting for a report on that old place your going to hit.

 I decided it was much too nice not to go today. Got the chores done and drove to a local school. It had a play area and I thought well why not? So right off 2 qtrs and a nickel. Then just a steady stream of coinage. Then I popped a silver ring with (I think a topaz stone). Today I had the most annoying kid at the playground.

 You know the type little chubby kid,big mouth,show off. Just starts bugging the heck out of me. starts throwing coins at me. Which I ignored. Then he just keeps up with the mouth which I ignored. I continued picking coins. He had some blonde girl with him and a friend along too. Those 2 were no problem.

 Then said buffoon crossed the line and started throwing pop cans at me. He says "well youre looking for metal"......I walked over to him and said "son, you can pretend to be tough and know everything in front of your friends. You look like a fool, and you are messing with someone who could throw you over the ballfield fence".   ( side note Iam 6-4 220). Finally he realized I meant business. So they all left. Then mighty mouth got to my car and starts again....I said youd better get a bit farther than that because Ill run you down and we will just call the police on this handy cell phone. They took off for parts unknown!

 I just dont get it, first time Ive had to deal with a complete moron. Most people are curious, and I have no problem with that. I go out of my way to keep a distance from kids with all these false accusations and such. I dont approach them and will work around them. I guess theres always got to be one.

 Anyways, I came away from the playground with 1 silver ring, and 50 coins, and then hit a little league field area and grabbed 14 more, and about 11 returnables. One penny was a wheatback-1944-S. Nothing of substance other than the small ring. Hope some of the folks are doing better. Silver coins seem elusive.


----------



## ironmountain

man digger you are finding a ton of stuff!! wheats,silver rings, silver coins, bunch of clad...good work. 

 I haven't had issues with kids being ignorant like that yet...i'm 6' 250ish and i look like I just came back from a strongman comp. most people are pretty nice to me. And it being a small town, I know pretty much everyone within a few blocks in each direction. 

 I didnt get out much at all this weekend..so irked...

 on sat wife wanted to go to home depot, then tractor supply, then the flea market and then gamestop for my son. I'm giving hints like, "i'd sure like to get home before dark so i could go MD'ing...we got home, 6:10...it's dark here by 6:45..

 Wake up today, wife says we're going to walmart for something...we go there for an hour or so. Then wife stops at Slumberland looking at sofas/love seats...no idea where this came from suddenly...i likes shopping for furniture, but not when i have MD on the brain.
 So she's looking and looking and I'm like, If it isn't thick leather or a nice weave that's durable, we're not buying it...no microfiber, no pebbled cloth that looks like leather, no durapella etc..
 We get home at 3:30..I eat some quick lunch and cross the street...was going to hit the old ballfields next to the school, but wife informs me that her girlfriend is picking her up 1 1/2 hr later to hit a movie....

 Told her that she better not have anything for me to do on monday...I'm calling the housing commish, going to finish what i started the other day then I'm md'ing that entire yard...just going coin mode first. full sens, coin only and hopefully snag some coinage or anything that is ring sized

 ...I might get sneaky and dig next to the road...just lift up a flap next to the depression in the road to see if there's anything right under it.....

 I might get adventurous and go up the hill behind the commish...that's the top of an iron mine...really pretty up there, tons of pines...If you go over the hill and start walking down the other side, there used to be a house there...all junk now. But friends said they were mtn. biking there and were finding all kinds of old junk...so i might go scavenging.

 decided to do more work on the carpet today...got rid of the sewing job I had done...went into the closet, cut a hunk the size of the area I wanted to replace...stuck carpet tape down, put it in, spent awhile mushing the seams in and gluing, put 10 books on it to keep it flat...hopefully it doesn't look too ignorant.

 Now I'm working on something that might be fat money...

 The french horn father in law gave me is a 1950 Holton Model 73....I found one in a catalog online that someone had scanned and back then it was an expensive professional grade horn.... I'm leaving the original patina on it...although I need to give it a bath or vinegar/salt wash it to clean it...then going to either car wax it or pledge it...it's solid brass with a lacquer coat on it...the lacquer is at 60% or so...was going to delacquer it and then relacquer it..but just like antiques, alot of people like stuff with the patina and the flaws... so just going to wash it and then dry it thoroughly and grease/lube it. there are 3 tiny dents, smaller than pea width and one dent that's a bit larger-maybe grape width right above the bell..shouldnt be too hard to get out for someone....

 prices are all over the place, 500/600-6,000 I've seen...depending how well this one turns out after the bath and polishing the lacquer etc..should be close to 1k...

 time for bed...need to get up early and grab my MD satchel...good luck tomorrow


----------



## MIdigger

Your horn sounds like it maybe a real winner financially. Hope you do well on that. Besides, that will give you more cash for Md accessories, and some for a "rainy day fund".

 Sounds like you know your furniture. Much more than I do. I either figure its leather or cloth. Much as I like leather furniture, my lab likes to sleep on the couch and would probably scatch it up. Shes a spoiled dog, and set in her ways. But on the flip side shes great with children,excellent hunter,and great guard dog. 

 I also hope you get into some good stuff at the "old" area. I need to find a few more "old" areas, as Ive got a few parks and the fairgrounds for older stuff. I hit the playgrounds and parking lots because its easy and fast to clean up on cash and maybe something good (be the first to admit that 14kt ring was a darned lucky find). 

 I have a old dump in the woods Ive got 1880s-90s bottles/china/and a jack knife from. Littered with that era shards everywhere. Dig as I may, I havent come up with any intact finds in my last efforts. Going to detect and take a spade shovel and see if I can dig down and open some ground. Lots of broken crocks and such too. Id like to find the "stray" coins or copper. Found farm equip wagon wheel hubs,steel pcs/chain/and other odds and ends. figure Ill wander the woods and see if anythings detected.

 May be take some digital pics, trees are changing up quick and will be bare pretty soon. My brother whinned yesterday he got 1 duck only on the opener, along with our good friend Dave whose boat they were in getting 2 ducks (Daves ballistically challenged). When Daves luck ran out. Our local woman DNR officer is over zealous in her ticket writting for years and a general nuisance not helpful, stern and lacks any personality. Ran them through the checks and holds them up forever. Finally she finds something, Dave forgot to re-register his boat (up to 500 fine) and gets issued the ticket. Think she likes quotas or something. I have had many great talks with other DNR officers (male and female) and tips where to hunt etc. That woman drives people nuts.

 Anyways good luck and hopefully youll have a great report


----------



## harold

Any of you Conn. dirt fishers out there?  If so find the old Redding circus/fairground.  I found it and there is a cellar hole filled with bottles(watch out for Copperheads).  It is near a set of RR tracks and in a bunch of Pine trees.  I don't think anyone has ever detected  there.    If you don't know where it's at you just pass right by it.  There is a Country store across the tracks.  The grounds were used in the late 1800s, so there should be stuff to be found.  Good luck.  I am in Maine so I imagine things have changed.  Found this place 35 years ago.


----------



## ironmountain

You guys are killing me over here!!!!! I have yet to find any bottles in this town..The original farm of the guy who owned all of the land in this town wayyyy back and sold it to Ford so he could build is still semi-standing....there's even a bunker that has tunnels that go to the airport and to where Ford's plant used to be. I found where the privy is because half of it is still standing...there aren't a ton of collectors where I live, if any.  Even wandering in the woods I cant find crap for bottles etc....

 Digger, dogs actually do pretty well on leather. If you buy the thick leather. Inlaws have that pigskin looking pretty thick leather. They've had it for 10yrs or so. Our dogs are on it when we're there, cats have been on it, people sleeping on it etc...still looks brand new...wife hates leather for some reason...

 I'm all packed up, ready to bike it over to the Housing Commish so I can get in,get done and hit the yard and wife calls..wants me to call the furniture store and order a sofa/loveseat we saw yesterday...so i get to do the fun stuff....

 Then I can go fix computers....and MD.

 Have fun today!!


----------



## MIdigger

Well you got my attention with the bunker and the tunnels. I would have to check those out. That whole area sounds like good places to detect. I suspect that complex was built circa WW-2??

 It was a nice day here, I finally went to the big tree out in the old farmfield. Detected around it and found a pc of a necklace with beads or something. Have to go back though theres deeper targets. I wanted to get to the old tree line we played in those trees in the 69-early 70s as kids and know those trees are now probably 100 yrs or more old.

 I did detect a 1965 MI license plate last year with my old BH detector near that treeline. The plate is in great shape. Cant figure how it remained there without deteriorating. So I wandered around a bit, and looked around a bit....then the detector went off. Said target 4 inches, dug nothing, the spot was still beeping. I dug and checked 4 times and was down 14 inches when it finally stopped. I scanned the dirt and found the area and carefully went thru the dirt.

 Then I find an old cast truck about the size of a matchbox car. Got back washed it and lightly scrubbed with a toothbrush. So, I take the magnifying glass and it says Tootsie toy Chicago USA. Started a search and Ebay netted the info. Made 1950, white paint, model 21, Wrecker tow truck. Ebay has 3 but I look and with 10 days left one like mine (theres also a red version) is up to 18.50 or 19 bucks. Might have found another winner.

 Just another "chance" find with the detector. I estimate that things been in the ground since before they built the subdivision in 1957. Or at least 50 years! (cant see a kid holding on to a small toy like that for say 11 years and figure in 50 years to 2011).

 Some days its these kind of finds I find interesting. Hope everyones finding some items.


----------



## MIdigger

Just some scratch change today 10 pennies and 2 dimes (one is a 1940 wheat penny) and too much scrap aluminum. Man those guys drink/drank a lot of beer. 

 Iron ya get out yet? Like to go tomorrow but its looking like some rain may possibly spoil any detecting. Maybe Ill get a break.


----------



## ironmountain

Digger,

 Tootsie toys are very collectible...especially in that kind of shape. 

 The necklace pieces sound promising!!! trees are almost always good for hunting.

  The tunnels and stuff from the old Ford plant go approx 1mile to the farm of the guy who used to own all of this land. He had sold it to Ford and Kingsford to parcel out for Ford's workers.  The foundation for the guy's barn is in the middle of an open field and that's where the tunnel comes out, right inside the barn...  the tunnels are circa teens-20's... I'll get some pics next time I get there.

 haven't been out much...

 the other night went out after dinner, found some junk. It rained yesterday and today and the day before I broke my MD down and put it in my backpack and rode to the housing commish to fix their computers......you know those awesome "virus warnings" that you get that's actually a popup and is usually a trojan?  Well my friend's wife, who works there, called me and said "oh..i had a virus warning popup and i clicked on it and installed it..." So instead of a little bit, I was there 6hrs... 

 yesterday was the suck.. I finished at the housing commish, was going to go MD and remembered I had an appt at 11am..it was 10:30 by the time I was done..came home and it started raining about 20mins later.. 

 Wish I could drive. I'd take an hour drive to Menominee...Guy has over 200 bottles he snagged digging an 1880's logging camp...says make an offer...might email him and have him send some pics..

 need to finish housework...i'm such a good wife!!!


----------



## MIdigger

Yes, you do seem to get pegged down with projects that keep you away from the md. Surely you will hit it big one day too. I was wondering what you found out about your silver ring with stone? Real silver? diamond? estmate value? Details man, details!. That thing was interesting.

 That rain always comes when you have some free time. I have some things to do, but hoped to swing by that garage sale again today (lady said last load was mon nite). Yesterday I went to the fairgrounds but they rangers were there. They opened it (after decades of NO hunting) to deer hunting and I couldnt get in to md. Said deer hunting is open Mon-Tues each week til Nov. 

 I want to go today (in the 60s here) mding, but I looked at the radar and we have a storm front coing from the east. Winds picked up 10-20mph leaves are coming off the trees quick. Going to be bare if we get this 3-4 days of rain. Probably have to go for a few hrs at a time with the rain, or maybe get lucky and go around the area.

 Well, your handiness around the house is valuable instead of paying for it. Behooves one to learn some home repair Ive got the (carpentry/cement/electrical/siding/drywall/insulation/plumbing/painting/roofing/general repair ect) Mom did teach us all to sew/iron/laundry and so forth. Always good to know how to take care of things.

 Man of all things...Im sittin here typing and praying mantis looking bug (small about an inch long) just nailed me, I thought it was a hornet. I dont know if those sting or not but that thing just pulled a 1/4 inch stinger out of my right arm. well, if I kick the bucket good luck and carry on!


----------



## Dugout

In my opinion, you guys should be putting up a few more pictures....please!


----------



## MIdigger

Dugout, I just have to learn the steps. I have a digital camera. Just need to sit down one day and get this set. I like the picture side of the forums too. Neat to see what something looks like as just descibing it doesnt do.


----------



## appliedlips

Nice post! I have been out quite a bit lately with limited time to privy dig. Doing curb strips and yards mostly and digging a bunch of silver lately. Dug my first seated half dime a couple weeks back and two walker halfs, 4 silver Washingtons and 13 dimes( mercs and Roosevelts) over the weekend. A couple of tokens were my favorite finds however. A year ago I paid $650 for a used Minelab explorer Se and have no regrets and have paid for it more than once already. As far as its slow recovery speed, it is not an issue. All the spots I have are normally trashy so any detector should be swung slower. The key is, that slow or not it recovers coins in spots I have gridded off and hunting thoroughly with other machines. Not just deep stuff either.


----------



## Dugout

Pictures are also a great way to document what you found and where you found it, so maybe you can remember, when you can't remember any longer  [8|][8|][8|][&:][&:][&:]. Maybe I just forget too fast.


----------



## MIdigger

Well, priorities Dugout...I finally found out that but that nailed me is called an assasin bug. Let me tell ya that thing smarts quite a bit, swellings pretty bad so I have an epi-pen for bees and I used it (not sure if the sting or where I got overly excited on my swing down to use the injector and gave myself a charlie horse Ive had for a while now is worse).

 So might be a bit before I go detecting again and its bite is in the arm support area of the detector on my right arm. Maybe I can swicth to lefty and still go. Just hope I dont get the parasites (Chagas disease) so going to call the doc for blood tests.

 Never even heard of these little pests.

 Nice finds ther Al... lots of nice silver for sure. As you were saying about paying for the machine I am almost there myself in just a couple months. Been pretty lucky.


----------



## riverdiver

I got out monday and hit the local HS ball fields and school perimeter. I wont even show you the coins because everything else was so much better...I recovered all sorts of jewelery and it strikes me as a virgin site because this was all recovered in 4 hours. I even got jewelery from the grassy areas in the parking lot medians.


----------



## riverdiver

Here is the silver stuff...


----------



## riverdiver

And lastly a mix of stuff both silver and gold and some plated stuff. I cant wait to go back!
 I love the gold plated lighter, I think these kids are rich brats to be losing items like this. I went to this spot because the HS sits on the original fairgrounds from the 1800's so I was hoping for older items but I am not complaining with this haul at all.


----------



## ironmountain

AL-- nice find on the Walkers...I love those coins. Still haven't found one yet...my favorite coin would be a peace dollar..so cool looking...
 The explorer SE is a great machine and 650 is a sweet price! that's the main one my buddy uses and he loves it...great for digging super deep silver and trashy areas......the only time you have to go snails pace with minelabs is when they null over junk and people dont wait for it to reset...

 Digger-- sounds painful! Son had martial arts today at 4. I asked him if he minded if I just rode there with him (it's across the small lake behind our house) and went back to the park where I found the 1877CC..there's a huge pine tree a bit further down from where the pavillion used to be..and it sits right next to a super flat area that looks like something was built on it at one time...small slope on all 4sides and a 100'x100' square/rectangle flat area...if it's not raining tomorrow I'm taking my MD with me to the park when I take daughter to the bus stop...lunchtime I'll hit the park behind the house...

 I always knew Fishers were sensitive, but man... Today was swinging slooooow and overlapping and only covering 1' or so and I must have been hitting full size cars underground...Kept getting 00 hits...normally that means a huge hunk of metal that's junk...once in a great while it's silver...but when you put your coil 1' in the air and still get signal that bounces? yah..junk..happened alot today....

 On the other hand, I had a constant signal that bounced from 45-48...All the rings I've found were in the 44-48 range..so I dig it all....Old style pull ring tabs ring up in that area also......so I dig and dig and 8" down it was hitting on the strip of metal on the old style pulltabs..i was pretty impressed...

 The ring is just base metal...looks nice and is heavy, but I let it soak and now it's gold with pitting and spots on it...so just another piece of jewelry to go in the pile...

 RD--that's a sweet haul...all of the sparklies are nice! if you ever decide to sell it off for melt etc..hit up ARA...they over 90% of melt, and if there are stones in the jewelry they will sometimes make you an offer on them or send them back.

 Dugout--when I stop finding bucksaw hunks/car trim & guages/foil/bottle tops/pop tabs/beer cans/can slaw and various other metals...I shall post pics...The park across the street I'm hunting is 100yrs old and has so much iron that I have to run 3 bars of sens..vs full 5 because it just chatters like crazy every few feet...even when i disc iron out...

 I'll see if I can find the pic of the 1911...

 the front. found this at the park across the street on one of the first nights i started hunting it...since then...all junk and maybe 25 cents worth of clad.


----------



## ironmountain

backside...most of the coins (that aren't zinc) that I pull out of the ground are in this shape or better...I've found coins from the teens and they have great detail on them....


----------



## MIdigger

RD great finds. Wondered why we hadnt heard from you in a while! Nice, very nice! We got some rain last night, waiting to see how it goes. Figured on hitting that fairgrounds area or some other places with my friend today.

 Hes still a newbie but loves doing this very much. I get a kick out of watching him dig and then so carefully and slowly sift for the coin. Might dig a spot for a while to and see if we can pull any bottles.

 Glad to see everyone is still pulling items. The pics are always great. I must get to that myself. Good luck everyone. Rich


----------



## ironmountain

Rained all day long...So I sat and watched tv with the dogs today. No "chores" today. If it's nice out tomorrow I'm going out all day. I was all set today, grabbed my gear when daughter and I were leaving, get outside and had to turn around to put it all back...


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, pretty much same here. Everythings holding. We have rain, 30mph winds and its in the 50s. Great duck hunting weather (I dont hunt anymore). Looks like todays a recon mission if it lets up I have a few places I can check out.

 Drove by the boat launch yesterday (duck hunters and others lose lots of change in parking lot). Only one hunter I talked to, shot a pr of spoonbills and a nice goose. Need to check the shoreline over there lots of fishermen too. Found a Daredevil spoon with some line attached last time.

 Maybe get out tomorrow if the weather clears.


----------



## ironmountain

i haven't been out all weekend...raining yesterday with 50mph winds..and today, wet out and still same winds...so..wife finished painting the kitchen and I tiled a new backsplash in..it looks pretty cool, for this old house...i'll get some pics..i'm probaly sending your copper out beginning of this coming week (as long as weather is nice so i can bike to the post office)...if it's nice tomorrow, i already told wife i'm going all day and i might need her to haul me around...going to check this small park out too..it's on a corner, maybe 100yds by 100yds...sloped with a small bit of woods behind it...woman who's lived here all her life said back in the 60's it was still a swampy dump..so going to MD it and maybe poke some holes in the woodsy area....


----------



## MIdigger

Well, its not raining and its not blowing this morining. Might be able to get out for a while today. When the sun  gets up I am sure it will warm up a bit.

 Almost sounds like youve done a complete remodel of the interior of your home. From your descriptions it sounds nice. That area you live in sounds like a great area to live in, and Mding and bottle digging sound good up there too. Some time Id like to go back up around the old deer camp and md and see what I can find.

 May go to the fair grounds again today and look around the grassy parking lot area (where Ive found the silver coins). 

 Good luck today, and dont put health at risk riding a long distance on that copper.


----------



## MIdigger

Well the fairgrounds gave up a small bit. Few coins (1 1941-P wheatback) and an old womens watch. Then I went to one of the boat launches and started picking the lot clean.

 Nothing great some teardrop sinkers, 27 pennies/1 nickel/5 dimes. Pretty windy out today. Leaves are getting blasted from the trees.


----------



## Plumbata

*Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

A few days ago i detected a cave I had discovered years ago, and all it yielded was a brass boyscout buckle, a '64 nickel and a '64 penny. 

 Yesterday afternoon I decided to check out an old sidewalk in the woods but it was a bust, so i went to an area that gave me the vibe of being a coin-rich spot, a space probably 60X60 feet. I started getting coin signals every several feet and was happy that finally I hit on a decent zone. It was getting dark at that point and I was using my cell phone to read the detector readings and to spot the coins in the dirt plugs, but despite this impediment I had no complaints. I only covered 15% of the area, and was not thorough by any means.

 In about 20 minutes at this spot I found 9 copper pennies including 1 1940 wheatie, 2 clad dimes, and the last item dug, only 2.5 inches deep (everything was less than 4 inches deep) totally blew my face off. I rubbed the back and thought I had found a high-grade barber dime, but when I flipped it around... []  After finding it I excitedly packed up and went home to clean it:

















 I'll give ya 1 guess regarding where i am going to go MD right now... []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Vey nice find!! Looked that one up in NN for value (nice chunk of change there). Id say that area is worth a serious going over. You just never know where you will score big.

 You sure dont find em like that everyday, not to mention the excellent condition.


----------



## epackage

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Nice finds Plummy....Gotta say that's a nice $30-50 dime you found there, at least according to my research....Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice finds Plummy....Gotta say that's a nice $30-50 dime you found there, at least according to my research....Jim


 
 That is not a big chunk of change ??


----------



## epackage

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

I didn't call it a Big Chunk O' Change Rick, the poster before me did...[8D]


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Thanks people, I was very very pleased with the find. My grading is a bit rusty, but in-hand it looks like a solid EF+ (You can see the original smooth mint surface between the "United States Of America" and the edge, for example. I bet the thing wasn't in circulation for more than a few years tops. Funny how I told y'all to find me some seateds a while back and I ended up finding one for myself, lol.

 My goal was to find 1 silver before the end of the year, so now I need a new goal; 2 silvers by the end of the year! []

 I went back today and found 4 clad quarters, 2 clad dimes, and 19 copper pennies. Nothing old came out but there is plenty more to dig there. Now it's time to recharge the C batteries and get ready for tomorrow's adventures! []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

A nice chunk of change would be in XF (what I graded it at) is 30.00-40.00 depending on Ty-1 or Ty-2. Apparently the above poster (who is complaining about the value) has little numismatic knowledge to understand value of the coin VS melt value which is under 3 bucks. Thus "its a nice chunk of change" VS MELT.....or a similar clad issue is only 10 cents.

 Hopefully he is now enlightened.
 That is a very nice coin to have detected. When one considers the age and that its not damaged a nice addition to any collection! Great find.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Nice finds Plumbata....  that 1877 is sweet!!! 

 I haven't been out at all! Wall of text coming....

  My older Griffon (12) starting mewling and whining the other day. Felt around his hips (this breed is not prone to dysplasia, but he's old, so figured arthritis) and he yelped. Brought him to the vet and they did xrays etc, the heads of both femurs are very arthritic as is his lower spine. So we have him on an anti-inflammatory for animals, fish oil and glucosamine/chondroitin....the med takes about a month to kick in, but man...before he wouldn't climb the steps up to our room and two days ago he went up and snoozed on our floor. The only bad part is he'll stand at the bottom of the steps, walk up, and whine..then come down, whine, go back up....wife is all in a tizzy about this and "his quality of life" blah blah..I had a long convo with the doc while there about that and she said his blood is as good as a puppy and once we find the right treatment for his arthritis he should live another 3-4 years in comfort...so just a matter of waiting for the new med to kick in, but wife gets so stressed hearing him whine and such...outside of the night time yelping/whining, he's great during the day...walks around and hangs out, walks rapidly outside w/o whining etc...

 then...wife had the idea that we should tile a backsplash...when we bought this house 2 1/2 yrs ago, the kitchen walls were plain white, as was the ceiling. We repainted the ceiling white and the walls a Michigan State green...maybe a bit brighter...So we go to HD and get this mosaic tile stuff, grout float, 1/4" notched trowel, mastic and grout. Took me about 3 hrs...We have a window directly above our sink so I couldn't tile right behind it, so tiled up the side of the window and above it...left side is about 8' and right side 8' or so...here's a pic...

 Then last night, friend of ours that lives a few streets over stopped by. he's retired now so he runs his family farm about an hr away. he borrowed my MD last night so he could find a piece of one of their tractors that had fallen off. Wife texted me and said he found it within 10mins of looking. Glad I could help out, but won't see my detector for a few more days......

 Went furniture shopping with the wife the last few days...finally decided on a sofa/loveseat/chair.....Talked them down to a decent price because furniture is quite often times 300% markup on sofas and loveseats. (friend runs a furniture store and I used to do all of the ordering)..

 That'll be in thursday morning, delivered either thurs afternoon or friday morning. Wife's 3 sisters, her mom and dad and grandma, all of the nieces/nephews are coming friday afternoon. my daughter and 1 niece and 2 nephews all have birthdays within 4 wks of each other...so we do a huge party for them every year.....this year it's at our house and they're all spending the night....So won't be detecting til sunday at the earliest...

 Hope you guys get a chance to get out and find some good stuff!!!!!

 I might get bored enough to take a walk by the park...there's a small park in the shape of a triangle, maybe 1acre total...the wood lot next to it is the original wood lot that was there before they cleared it for a park..I was told that was part of the "swampy dump" that was here during the mining days...might have to bring my MD digger and go explore....


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

That woman works you to hard. Tell her (well maybe not, because she did agree to the new MD purchase) youre on strike. 

 Never did get out today, went to the docs (for the assasin bug sting) and a flu shot. Felt like I went thru revolving doors, nothing to worry about, shot, and see ya. Soon they will have a drive through. Although she did keep the print out that I did on the bug for my file.  

 Told her I had the bug in a pill bottle if they wanted it. The nurse wanted to see it but that was it. Guess this thing is a off shoot of a scorpion species or something.

 Tomorrow its back to detecting IF it doesnt rain. Going back in the local wood lots (4) and see what I find. About 2 yrs ago I scanned it somewhat and found an arrow, penny/1 loaded sabot slug 12ga rd/a Taylor made golf club (someones Dad was mad) and some other trinkets. Take an entrenching tool in case I get some deeper hits and find some coin.

 Wed have 2 new parks staked out for detecting but 60% ch of rain, so have to wait on that.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

that bite sounds painful and annoying! I just looked at some online...the red ones look particularly evil.

  It's supposed to rain mixed with snow tonight and tomorrow..we'll see how that goes...

 I never have found an arrowhead...that's another thing on my list.  Of course I haven't hunted much of the inlaws land.  Wish they were detectable...

 I know that the Native Americans discovered and mined copper up there. Alot of their "mines" were semi-deep depressions in the ground with all of the soil piled above the mound. Still haven't found one at the farm yet. But there are areas there where Native Americans did mine copper.  Guy on the MD site I go to was in Hancock across the bridge from Houghton and he found a copper club head on the ground buried under some mine rock. Thing was huge. 

 I've also been following a forum about the area. People bring their cameras and go to all of the old mine entrances and buildings and take pics..alot of the mines are buried in the woods on old 2tracks that are grown over...going to explore next summer.

 Hopefully you guys don't get rain tomorrow. The Taylor Made is a sweet find. I love fall detecting, when the weather is decent. It's nice to get out without it being too hot or too cold and miserable.


----------



## Rockhounder55

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Nice one Plummy. []  ~Mike


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Iron, looks like today is the day. Weather turns to a mess tonight and tomorrow is now 90% ch of showers. At least weve got no snow yet! I think the local woods/a small parking area with a few dumps in the woods worth exploring, and maybe back to either the big park or the fair grounds again. That place is huge. Everytime I go I find something of coins.

 Going to grab the back pack and md and start walking the woods. Good luck if you get out today.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

I thought I was going to get out for awhile. Our friend returned my MD today. He was beyond happy that he was able to find his farm stuff. 
 Last night wife decided she doesn't like the color of the walls in the kitchen (the kitchen we just painted)...so she gets a gallon of a very light celery-ish grey/green...and asks me if the painting is done yet...and the leaves...
 probably won't get out today. Have to paint a bit and get the kids to rake leaves. Then daughter has martial arts at 6. 

 good luck exploring. 

 we were supposed to have showers and possible snow mixed in, but it's been sunny all day. high 40's and windy so it feels pretty chilly. Otherwise not too bad of a day to get out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Well, not much in the wood lot so I ran to some parking lots/the beach-play area and came back with 52 coins (1 `55-D wheatback unfortunatley no doubled die). 5 dimes/2 nickels/45 pennies.

 Weather wasnt too bad even being by the water. Only annoyance was the rats with wings (seagulls). The only other person to stop was a well dressed black man and his wife. he rolled up in a new black cadillac and pulled up beside me while I was digging a coin out.

 He says "hey son, you finding any gold?". I said "not so far sir, but I did find a nice gold ring just a while back". So I sat and chatted with them for a few minutes (needed a break anyways). Nice folks, just curious.

 Was hoping to hit the other big park tomorrow after church, but not sure with the weather. May just take along the equip just in case the rain holds off a bit.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Rain subsides...we dig at dawn!

 Finally this mess will be cleared out. I have two parks staked out for tomorrows venture. The nice thing is the ground will be softened a bit. 

 Stopped (in the rain) and poked around my former digging spot to see if the rain washed anything up. Just a pc of copper threaded pipe. Thought I saw a dime while I was digging but couldnt find it. Ref that for a going over with the detector. So after getting wet I figured it was time to go. No need to risk being sick.

 Iron ya get any of the snow up there yet? Thats something I am not looking forward to. Used to be the exceptions were Christmas and deer season then it could go away.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Nah, no snow yet...usually we get some around firearm season and it goes away and then December we get crushed. Although I'm noticing that in the last 10-15 years that I've been hunting with father in law, the snowfall is not as high. back then, in Houghton, they'd have snow in the yard 5-6' high and hunting was a pain because the snow was up to your waist.  

 The last 5years or so we haven't had snow on the 15th and haven't had any til xmas almost. Last year we had one big snow dump of 11" and that was it...a bit of snow here and there, but nothing major.

 super windy today again...I was mad. Forecast was 48-50 and 5mph winds...I was all set...until i went outside and the wind blew right through my jacket and sweatshirt....

 Hopefully going out tomorrow. Supposed to be almost 60 and no wind..we'll see. new sofa/love seat/chair are coming tomorrow between 10-12. wife's parents coming down friday afternoon and everyone else in her family coming on sat morn...

 sounds like you're going to have your hands full tomorrow...good luck hunting!!

 now that I think of it, I'm probably going to go with a Tesoro Vaquero...Beep and dig detector. 

 goes super deep (people are finding coins at 14-17" even in trashy area).  Has a nice manual ground balance so you can can null out iron and it actually won't sense iron. You can change to 3 different frequencies also. ground balance, disc out iron and go. dig everything that pops up etc...Best thing is lifetime warranty, made in prescott, AZ, warranty is transferrable and brand new it costs 446.00 (that's retail without dealer hooking you up)....

 http://www.kellycodetectors.com/tesoro/tesoro-vaquero.php

 might sell my F2 with the 3coils and bag and extra lower arm and use that money towards the vaquero...I looked at these a long time ago when I was first looking at detectors but erroneously I thought it was a 40yr old detector because it looks like it's old...I've read that they are very sturdy and pretty tough. Must be the metal housing.(my fisher has a plastic housing).   

 The f70 I was looking at runs 600+ new and the vaq is just as good or even better than the f70. Mostly because of where I live and the ground type. ok..end tangent.....

 HH tomorrow!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Iron, there are a lot of these detectors that have "plastic" parts for most everything. The BH`s I have are plastic (almost feels like a kids toy). The Mxt-P has a metal housing but a lot of plastic also. Sign of the times I guess.

 I looked the Tesoro over and even compared it to my Mxt-p and a F-70. Couple of things,  I noticed it (Tesoro) doesnt offer Target I.D. nor depth indication? On the plus side it is light weight compared to my Whites (4.6lbs vs 2.2) though thats not a problem for you as were somewhat near the same build. I like the lifetime warranty though. That tells me the company REALLY believes in their product.

 Both of your choices are good. However, I wondered will your F-2 accessories work with an F-70? Just wondered if you have all those extras already if it would be worth considering going with the F-70. By all means dont let me talk you out of anything. Just trying to be objective here. Only you know your conditions and areas and can best fit your machine to meet them.

 I saw K-co`s prices were 446 for the Tesoro and 649 for an F-70. I think that you should go with what your research and actual conditions there tell you. I wouldnt let that price difference sway me either. You know this isnt an item youre going to play with once and toss in the basement. I know where youre at, because I am also teetering for that Garrett AT-Pro for water areas, or something else.

 Thought Id be out detecting already but its raining again. Soon as it stops I want to hit at least one of those parks. Last, a question for you. What do you think of the DD or Butterfly type coils? I know you spend time on the MD forums. Whats the general opinion of them? Have you ever used one? thoughts?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Made a fast pass through the park BMX area, kids play area, some off the trail spots, and went accross the street to another parking lot. 42 coins nothing collectible though. Just more to toss in the coin bucket.
 Hope the new park tomorrow will give up some silver or something different.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

good luck


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally found silver, and it is a good one!*

Hit the park on the other side of town at about 10am. Good grief people everywhere. Joggers/hikers/bikers the whole works.

 I just started going parking lot/pavillion to the next. Wooked the woods too but nothing but a few pcs of copper wire about 3/8 inch stuff. Worked the kiddie play area before it got busy also.

 Finally got outta there with 45 coins (4-dimes/3 nickels/ 38 pennies), and a large hoop earring with lots of cz in a black and silver setting. Thing must be 2 inches wide. No keepers all in the change jar again. (Rainy day fund).

 Might go back out in awhile or first thing in the morning to the game area parking lots. Going to do more woods walking and see what I can find.


----------



## MIdigger

*Got some new finds today*

Decided to tromp the woods, and hike to the school. The woods gave up a copper ring, on to my trek to the school. At the school I pulled 9 coins (1q,3d,5 pennies) and a Welly no 2029 2004 Chev Monte Carlo with the Detroit pistons logo on it (some kinda nascar type matchbox like car).

 Then I worked another wood lot and my first detector blast was a nifty find. I thought it was an old RR sign. But, I slowly worked it loose and it was much smaller. To my amazement I pulled a 1912 Ceramic Michigan license plate!! Now I just bought a nice 1913 plate and put that away. This one is yellow with black letters/numbers. Still cant believe I found a 99 year old relic and its not completely destroyed.

 Then I moved on to the wood lot dump site. Dug for a while and pulled a horshoe and many blobtops which were busted. Ive recovered exactly 4 intact bottles from that dump. The earliest was 1886. Had to come back, ran out of refreshments and may yet go to the fairgrounds see if any more silver can be found. Nice day out for detecting and digging.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Went back to the fairgrounds again (lots of duck hunters blasting away), and found an interesting history piece. Its a reeded quarter size metal coin that says Co L 35th Michigan. It was attached to something but I detected the area and nothing else showed up.

 Some further reaserch shows it was a group of vets from north of saginaw (one memeber was from saginaw). They served during the Spanish/American 1898 war. Now what this pc was doing 5 inches down at the Genesee Co fairgrounds? I dont know unless they visited the area or maybe lived here.

 Also got part of a silver ring with a elongated yellow stone in a silver setting. Looks like some type of old jewelry. Dug 5 more pennies and a dime. That place always gives up something interesting.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Man you're going crazy with finds!!!!  ceramic license plates, coins, copper ring,bottles...That token sounds awesome. Love finding old relics that have some history like that...

 I didn't get a chance to get out until yesterday....
 Wife's family came for the weekend...her entire family..we had 17ppl in the house...that was friday afternoon/eve.
 friday morn our new furniture was delivered and I cleaned house.  Fri night went to high school football game because wife and i volunteered for the band boosters....

 got out yesterday for about 45mins...went to park and made a semi-fast walk to the other side, found 2 more whole bullets, 2 smashed ones and a shell casing...
 the two or three streets next to the park dead end into a slight hill and a small park....maybe 150yds long by 30yds wide...it's just a corner little park with a couple benches and some flowers and lawn.....i was told that the slope and all the way to the edge of the park used to be a swamp/dump...no kidding..found some pieces of old cars and a vintage lighter...i almost fell over at first because it came 6" out of the ground all shiny and silvery....it's a Top's from Japan...maybe worth 5-6bucks.  so now i'm going to hit that park later today. 

 about detectors: I like the f70 because i'm partial to Fisher's line of md.  The build quality is actually quite good. I've had my F2 slide down a tree I've leaned it upon/dropped it and none the worse for wear. If I were to get the f70, I'd get the new 11" DD coil package...which runs about 680ish. Then I'd get a smaller coil for trash areas. The DD coils are nice for depth in mineralized ground and a propointer.

 The vaq is a straight forward 1960's solid state looking detector. The 3 3/4 discrim mode on it, with manual GB and supertuning (from what I've read and watching '53Silver youtube vids) will basically totally ignore iron and allow you to get good depth. From what I've read/seen it's possible with the F70 as well. 
 But the fishers are so sensitive. If I'm near the road with my F2 and I have it on low sensitivity, it'll pickup people driving by talking on cellphones and it gets very chatty. Might be a good thing to have the f70 that sensitive. 

 The Vaq is a beep and dig with one huge advantage : the 3 3/4 discrim function.. But..the f70 has Gain and squelch (sens/threshold).  The vaq is lacking in a depth meter and VDI. From the what I've read and the '53Silver vids, it seems that it's all about listening to what the machine is telling you. Different loudness, strength of tone will give an idea of how to dig it. Plus you can thumb the disc as you pinpoint it and the signal will breakup or strengthen so you can pretty much tell what you're digging....

 and honestly, not sure if the wife would let me spend the 679+another coil for trashy areas+propointer..that'd be over 1k. Close to 1k with dealer discount off the forum..there is a nice warranty addition if you buy it from Kellyco too.

 The vaq would run 446+5.7" coil or the 10x12wide scan+propointer. Closer to 700 (w/o discount from dealer). 

 either way, both seem to be and from what I've read, are great detectors. Sadly no dealers close to me other than Wausau, wisc to even go test one or both at.

 boils down to I'm looking at both and I'd take either one and be happy. 

 wife coming home for lunch and after that, I'm gone to the small park again. It's nice and sunny and mid 50's today.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

I will be the first to admit, Ive been doing pretty well on the finds. I guess I always look for the places most people wouldnt detect and I find a lot there. I know that wood lot is shown on the 1873 map of the county. Just made sense to find the dump. Working the woods I figured theres gotta be odds and ends around. 

 You have the dillema of the choice on those machines. I have to admit Ive been looking at that F-70 too. Probably wait til Spring before I get that AT pro or the F-70. I do need some accesories so maybe Ill buy a few thru winter so I dont have to spend a bunch all at once.

 Had a Docs appt this AM, and put the MXT-P in the suv and hit the state game parking areas. Not a lot but hit some of the more popular ones. Found a 40 cal bullet, 32 call bullet, a 357 Sig shell casing, 2 live 22 rounds, 9 pennies, 2 dimes, a quarter  and a bit of aluminum and some copper 1/2in tubing.

 Cant go back to the fairgrounds today or tomorrow because they have deer hunting going on. Ill find somewhere to go yet. 60s and sunny here maybe 10mph breeze. Good luck, hope you find some goods today!!


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Hi Guys,

 I got out on Monday and scored the top row visually while walking the dog during my sons football game including the sterling ring. The bottom row came from a park earlier in the day and was all detected.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got some new finds today*

I think it's time we take a trip the Lake Sunapee MI...roadtrip!!!! 

 I was going to go out today, but had a neurologist appt and then wife wanted to do some running around...and spent quite a bit of time on the phone with the vet....
 my 12 yr old Griffon has arthritis in his lower spine/hips.. It wasn't an issue until a week or so ago...he'd been running/playing/jumping into the truck/on the sofa etc...... 
 a week ago, i was massaging him and he yelped when I got to his back legs. Took him in and they did xrays and confirmed the arthritis. He's getting old, but his blood panel etc came back and vet said he has the workup of a puppy. So he's healthy otherwise. 

 We put him on glucosamine and chondroitin and the vet gave us some deramaxx...we've had him on it for the last 2wks and he does well in the daytime, but at night the pain hits him a bit. So..vet gave us some tramadol. Gave him that last night for the first time, woke up to a nice steaming pile on the floor....he's been fine all day though...

 My problem is, wife is very very pro putting him down right now.

  I'm like, umm...he wags his tail, he snuggles, he eats on his own and is hungry, he drinks enough and on his own, he urinates/defecates normally (except this morn/last night...that was due to the fact he wasn't given the tramadol with food...just a hunk of PB so he'd eat it). He pointed on a cat and started creeping on it last night and actually chased it for 20' or so...  He's been on the deramaxx for almost 2wks, tramadol 1 day and gluco/chondroit 2wks almost. I'm trying to explain to the wife that his xrays weren't so bad that he needs a wheelchair ( she wouldn't go in, in case it was something horrid), he's just old and needs to take it easy....I say that and she auto thinks i'm trying to inhibit the inevitble, which i'm not. Oh well..had to get that off my chest...been a nice point of discussion all day.....

 oh..one more thing b4 i head out, son has karate... guy on the forum i go to has a vaquero with the coil,bag etc...and the 5.75" coil...he wants to trade..said he'd take an f2 and whatever else.....i have the f2, 3 coils, bag, xtra lower rod...need to find something else to trade with....i have quite a few silver pcs of jewelry, probably close to 1lb that's decent...going to have to figure all that out........


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

RD- nice finds there. Makes me want to get back out but this cold is kicking my butt. About slept today away with cold meds. Hopefully I can go tomorrow. Have a park south of here Id like to work. Keep up the good work.

 Iron, thats a tough decision on your pet. I see your point, and maybe your wife is figuring she doesnt want to see the animals downfall in health. Its a hard decision, and I know that pets can be like family. My last lab was like that. But, I knew it was time and the dog was almost blind and had diabetes. Both of us worked and no one to take care of the dog as she needed more care while we were gone and meds just to prolong her life. Tough decision, and hope you two can work it out.

 As for your trade, if it makes you happy and its what you want why not go for it? With the wife allocating the money for a new machine....well, you could also buy a 2nd machine. I see this one as a win-win situation. Either a diff model Tesoro (that your extras will work with) or a Fisher F-70 and maybe save a bit for the extras (or use some other stuff you dont want or need and raise some cash)----which I do a lot. Didnt get that title (from the old M*A*S*H* series) Sultan of scrounge by accident!!

 I heard the next 4-5 days weather might be sunny and high in the 50s. Figure Ill get out and find some more things before the snow flies. Oh, and on a good note I found a site that sells MI license plates the real nice one I have the guy has one close to mine in condition and has it for 180.00, my 1912 I dug up he has similar for 50.00 I really need to go get those other 2 from that guy that drinks a lot. I think I can get em for 10 bucks total and they might bring 75.00-100 each. The sit has plates from 1910-present for sale. Makes me cringe when I sold a 1941 plate for 2 bucks to a kid and saw what their bringing. Live and learn. Lets both get out tomorrow and get some treasure!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got some new finds today*

wow..that's nice bank for those plates!

 Thanks for the insight about my dog. wife has trouble realizing that yes, he's in pain, but the meds he is on take 1month to reach full effectiveness.and in the 2weeks he's been on them, he's already more mobile with no constant panting/yelping (although a bit rough at night). Makes it a tough debate for sure!!

 I'm going to see what happens with this Tesoro. If he's sold it or I have nothing he's into, I'll just start saving for a F70 DD 2coil pack. Sell the French Horn, cash in the silver jewelry I've snagged so far and bum money from the boss(wife).

 Going to get out tomorrow for sure. Supposed to be less windy and semi-decent weather. Nothing to do all day except get kids from school at noon-ish because of conferences...

 we're going to have to put a leash on river.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Well the temps here now are going to be in the upper 40s but sunny, just have to wear some warmer clothes. Want to hit that park today thats to the south. Its not very big but has plenty of parking lot gravel areas (via google earth picture maps) and theres also a smallish beach and park area across the street. Maybe go back to the fairgrounds again and work that some.

 Indeed those plates were eye openers. That site is some guy in Michigan that sells them. At least now Ive an idea what they are worth.

 I also believe you are right to give your dog the benefit of the month for the meds to work. My sister had an overweight yellow lab and gave her that med you are using with great result. We thought Id have to build her a handicap grade walkway. However, she was mobile and doing better with the meds. But I told sis she needed to get the dogs weight down because of the stress on the joints from the excess weight.

 Have been looking over quite a few maps for more areas to search. Going to hit that wood lot again and see whatelse is in there. Got to be some lost coins in there somewhere. Did find an assortment of bullets around one tree. As kids we used to strafe the heck out of it for years because the bees had a huge hive inside it. Were talking thousands of rounds, 12ga/20ga/22s/25/9mm/38-357s/ you name it. I came away with a handful of 38 cal bullets and an assortment of others. I just throw all those into a bucket. Melt the lead and cast into ingots and wheel them off or trade with friends for other stuff.

 Ill be interested to see what your Tesoro machine finds for you. Sounds like youve got you mind set if the guys still got it. (Id still buy that F-70 if you can pull the trade/barter deal) that way youd have both. Just try to see what other items you can wheel off for fundage. Like that ring I have and those plates.....if I sell them Id have some to pay for the new machines. Your wife might be a bit more apt to give up fundage for the F-70 say if you already had some of the funds.

 Disclaimer: I cannot be held resposible for actions your wife might take (ie-broom beatings/dish throwing etc.) while you are asking for monetary fundage.
 P.S. Ive found during these times wearing a helmet is sage advise.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got some new finds today*

sounds like you're getting the same weather we are. I walked daughter to the bus stop today and it wasn't very cold out. Almost pleasant out. Got home, took other 2 dogs out to walk a bit and it was snowing. Nothing major, but still...snow... but now it's nice and sunny and I'm taking off in a few mins to hit a couple new areas of the park.....40x40 sq yd area that has no trees and has a cement circle (10' diameter) with what looks like an old metal pole chopped off just inside the rim. Thinking maybe a flagpost for 4th of july parades/picnics etc...or could have been a small concession stand/bathroom there....

 The more that I think about it, the more I'm thinking I might just sell off most of my ACL's and milks and the 4million bags of collectible stuff i have in the basement that makes the wife roll her eyes at me...

 as far as the dog goes. I agree with what you said. He's in shape, healthy otherwise etc...Last night he actually ran up the steps to our bedroom and fell asleep on the floor...Today he hasn't yelped at all and has been just fine...think once wife sees this, she'll be more apt to not be so melancholy and disheartened.

 Sounds like you found enough lead to start a sinker business! It's good to keep the stuff, even junk, that you find. Sometimes you miss an item and find it at a later time, glad you didn't toss it. 

 I love google maps and sanborn maps...used to have a login for sanborn, but it's defunct now. can get free access at local libraries though. But google maps is sweet. You can see faded areas where buildings used to be, where buildings are still at in the woods. all of that good research stuff.
 Things to look for when trying to find a foundation/build site in the woods(i'm sure you know this already):  patch/patches of grass in an opening. Differences in tree species and height(especially in a small clearing or near one). Fruit trees.  Plants/flowers not found elsewhere in the woods you're at. 

 ok..time to hit the park...GL getting the good stuff!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Hope you did better than I did. Drove out to the park area. Pretty much all to myself except for a few people walking dogs. Worked over 4 parking areas and the tot play area.

 Came away with 2 silver pendants (no necklaces) 2qtrs/5dimes/1nickel/33pennies 41 coins today. Nothing special just spending coin. I did run the beach too and got 1 penny but that was it. That wind coming off the lake was kind of cold. Finally got back and feel like I want to go to sleep (stupid cold).

 Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and maybe some warmer. I just beat the rain when I left about 5 mins on the road it started coming down. Going to work the fairgrounds again. Also inquring about other fairground areas. Calling and trying to make sure its ok. Dont need any tickets. Waiting for you guys to report on your finds.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Did some field detecting yesterday since the soybeans are down at my friend's property where a 19th C. house once stood. Nothing good coinage-wise but I did score a nice brass "State of Illinois" watch fob, shaped like a 4 leaf clover and with our state eagle holding a banner with a latin motto, as yet unreadable, in the center. Needs some cleaning but I was happy to find_ something_ interesting.

 I could handle a few more seateds before the year is over. []

 Good luck people, keep finding that silver.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Got some new finds today*

Hey Plummy,

 Funny you should say field detecting, I went yesterday too in a corn field that had been harvested and found an area littered with bricks, pottery and dark applied tops so I figured I would do great...Instead, at 10" I recover an Eastwing 22oz framing hammer with the waffle head and an old copper soda acid extinguisher. No coins, tokens, fobs nada...oh well there is tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got some new finds today*

RD- that sounds like one of my hammers! we must all be thinking the same about those fields. Yesterday on the way back I was wondering about combing a few. Thats where I found that tootsie toy tow truck (14 inches down) in an old farm field. Best guess is it was tilled under a few times.

 Heading back out today after the sun pops up and warms up a bit. Was down to 29 over night.


----------



## MIdigger

*Mid day report*

Hit the fairgounds according to temp in suv 25 degrees. But I got out anyways. I got a Sac dollar today/2qtrs/3dimes/9pennies, a military dogtag, a chunk of copper, and two ride tokens, one brass one nickel.

 Heading back out about 4pm.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Mid day report*

Must have been hardware day River....I snagged an axehead yesterday at 12" and another bastard file.

 A few more shotgun headstamps and smushed bullets....no coins, no jewelry.....i'm going back to the little triangle park just down to the cul de sac of the park i normally hunt...this is ridculous..

 Not even a steady coin signal....just tons of 00..which on the F2 usually means big piece of junk metal that just shorted me out! or it's silver...99/00 can be either huge metal junk or silver...i've had silver ring in at 98,99,00..so i have to do the coil swing test...raise coil 1' off the ground, if it's still signaling, move on.

 I showed my son all of the junk I've snagged and he said "oh, that's why the coin jar isn't full yet". Normally I get so much clad my pockets are full...not at this park though...trashiest site i've ever hunted...switched from 10" coil back to 8" coil long ago..still picking up junk signals....

 You're getting some nice finds lately MI...it's nice here today...mid-high 40's, not much of a breeze and the sun is out...been doing work around the house, but going MD'ing in a bit...

 Good luck if you get out more today!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Mid day report*

Well, the second time out was ok. Started out finding a huge brass fuel cap (scrap brass!) then a .45 cal slug. Moving around I snagged 1-qtr/2d/25pennies (5-common wheats) and a couple big chunks of copper. The last item is a 5cent token that says: Prairie farm club?? (thats 3 different tokens today).

 Interesting the Sac dollar showed as a quarter on the MXT-P, heck I didnt know it was a dollar til I got back it was so corroded. I was ready to come in because it was getting dark, I almost had to use the light on the detector. I got back to the car and another big signal. Grabbed the last dime not 3ft from the car! Do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Mid day report*

you keep finding interesting things...makes this hobby fun. it's gorgeous out today and kids are going with a family friend to see a movie. Going to see if the wife feels like driving me around and spending some "quality" time MD'ing...which usually means she swings, I dig. Sad to say, she's very much spot on with her swinging and pinpointing so it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Mid day report*

Hey, just be glad she goes with you!


----------



## MIdigger

*Hit it good today guys*

Waited out the rain, and finally got out this afternoon. Did the schools kids playground. Got a little coin nothing special. Headed to my regular spot working the gravel roadways. What I discovered was kind of interesting.

 Got some more coins working around the buildings on the roads slow and methodical. Kept plucking coins and scrap metals and putting into my bag. It started off well finding a silver ring right off the bat. Got back and quick count 3-qtrs/5dimes/22pennies (30). But when I tossed them in the rinse jug and dried them off, I was looking at a 1935 mercury dime. Ok, thats no big deal, but right underneath it is a 1913 Barber dime! I know they arent worth much (grade maybe VG).

 Once again I didnt even look at them as I found them just pulled them and bagged em. The interesting thing is, they were recovered from the gravel roadways around the fairgrounds buildings and arenas. probably one of the LAST places someone (obviously) would look? Depths didnt range more than 2inches-4inches deep at most. Although the gravel is heavily compacted.

 Hope you all found something good today. Hoping the rain holds off and get out again tomorrow. Good luck to all.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

Here are some of the trunk's hardware that I found. This is where I found the (according to my  Dad) childs stirrup, the toy gun, little aluminum comb, the Roman lady's bust thing (belt buckle probably), and the bottle stopper. I am going to have the archiologist look at the --belt buckle-- as Dad thinks that under the grunge is the gold color, as he said that while it was being dug we hit it with the fork and knocked off the grunge and revealed the gold color and bent the loop. We'll see what happens there I guess.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

The rounded feet are worn rather smooth. The little castors are some kind of metal, I think. The thumb scraper I picked up when I got 3 steps away from the car and knew I wasn't going home empty handed. I know this is all just junk...but it was fun digging. I would really like to find the other stirrup.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

Those are neat finds you have there. Have you completely cleaned the area?

 Honestly if I had all that stuff, Id beadblast it and sell it to an antiques place or online. I want to get one of those blasters because I find so much stuff I could clean and sell. Yeah, I know you dont clean everything, but Id be using it to refinish car parts and stuff too.

 All I can say is that Lock is really kind of neat. That Id probably keep. I found two cut brass locks today, and a small bit of change 1q/3d/6p and some other scrap metal.

 Keep looking theres treasure out there.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

This is actually the 2nd  trunk I've dug. I still have a few pieces of the hardware from the first one. It was a metal one and I found a Lydia Pinkham and a flask near it. The first trunk was located a few bends down the creek from where I am poking around now.


----------



## JOETHECROW

*RE: Hit it good today guys*



> I know this is all just junk...but it was fun digging. I would really like to find the other stirrup.


 
 Well, if that's junk,...then it's really cool junk! neat old hardware for sure....


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

Yesturday, a friend and I got out and did some door knocking and probing. We ended up doing more detecting than we intended. We did 4 yards and I ended up with 5 tokens,couple indians, a bunch of wheats, a silver Washington quarter,two silver rosies & and a merc, a silver war nickel, sterling marked religious pennant and another cool What is it that is silver. The best find was a key date 1870 indian in killer condition that looks nearly uncirculated except for the green patina, which I like! Hoping it will pay for a new coil, and thinking it will. He ended up with a barber half, barber dime, merc dime, and rosie dime along with a bunch of other non coin finds. I will try to post some pics soon.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

Wow, excellent finds!! I am hoping to get on to some of the old farms around here. As you have proven, its there just have to find it. Look forward to seeing your pictures. Id like to find some more gold. Been saving that to pay for another detector by Spring.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Hit it good today guys*






The find of a lifetime: Treasure hunter digs up 200-piece haul of Viking jewellery and coins

 A metal detecting enthusiast unearthed 'the find of a lifetime' when he discovered a Viking treasure hoard including 200 pieces of silver jewellery. 

 Darren Webster dug up a 1,000-year-old casket that also held coins, hacksilver and ingots while scouring at an undisclosed location on the border between Cumbria and North Lancashire.

 Experts at the British Museum in London say the find is of 'national significance'.

 It's a find of a lifetime,' said Mr Webster, from Carnforth, Cumbria.

 'It's a long process having the find assessed.

 'Neither me or the landowner know what will happen with it. There has been a lot of interest. I want everybody to know about the find.

 'I got a good signal on my detector so I dug about 18 inches and then I saw a lead pot. It was slightly open. I could see all the coins and jewellery inside. It was a great feeling.'

 Bracelets elaborately engraved with serpents, which could have been worn by a wealthy Viking leader, make up part of the discovery along with rings and an impressive stash of coins.

 The haul is now being studied by experts at the British Museum who will reveal their findings in December.









 Secret: Mr Webster has not revealed the location of his find - which included silver jewellery and coins - but he made it while out on a weekly expedition on the border between Cumbria and North Lancashire

 Brian Randall, chairman of the Lune Valley Metal Detecting Club, said: 'We are all thrilled for Darren and wish it was us.

 'No one goes out looking for hoards but it's very nice if you do find one.'

 Sabine Skae, the curator of Barrow's Dock Museum, said the new hoard will help put Cumbria and South Lakeland on the map as having an important Viking heritage.

 'Over the past ten years there has been an increase in small finds and now some larger finds which is really forcing people to look at Cumbria in a new way,' said Mrs Skae.

 Oxford University anthropology lecturer, Stephen Oppenheimer, said big hoards such as this paint a new picture of what Vikings were doing in England.

 The discovery of big hoards break down the stereotype of Vikings just coming over here to raid our churches and take valuables back to their own country.






 Antique jewellery: The bracelets, engraved with serpents, could have been worn by a wealthy Viking leader


 'Burying large amounts like this indicates they were settling here,' said Mr Oppenheimer. 
 Local archaeologist Steve Dickinson, of Ulverston, said the hoard was 'extremely important nationally'.

 He said: 'Any hoard is always rare and therefore of national importance but because of its size and detail this is particularly exciting.'

 A spokesman for the British Museum confirmed that Darren's discovery was 'a significant Viking hoard'.

 He said: 'Research on the hoard is ongoing and more information and images will be revealed at the time of the coroner's inquest in mid-December.'

 A spokesperson for Carlisle's Tullie House Museum, where the hoard was originally taken, compared Mr Webster's find to that of the Cuerdale Hoard found on the southern bank of a bend of the River Ribble in 1840, the largest Viking silver hoard in north-western Europe." From.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Hit it good today guys*

The Jewelry goes on ebay, and all the silver ingots etc go to the refinery and produce me 10 oz bars. 
 Seems like theres always big finds over there with the Roman/vikings and others who romped through Europe.


----------



## MIdigger

*Only a bit tonight*

Went detecting and only came up with some copper pcs, 18 coins 2d,16p 3 of which were wheats `20P,`26P,`36P. But the best thing was I discovered anew dump that looks untouched. It appears to be (from my limited time there) 1920s-1960. Looked like thousands of bottles, tons of 40s food jars, lots of those milk white cream jars (cosmetics).

 Going to look tomorrow and grab the ABC (al/cop/brs) and any milks/pop/meds which are old and collectible. Going to take a while to get thru this one.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

I have not been out in a while, got nailed by back to back snow storms the last 2 days of October. Got 6" first then followed by 22" cant see the ground anymore around here. Good news is it is melting so I am going back out this friday.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Good luck RD. Man I cant believe you got hammered with that much snow. Unbelievably we have not got 1 flake of snow as yet. Usually theres at least a bit of flurries or accumulation in Oct here. But thats a good thing, prolongs the detecting.

 Hope to work some through this dump and maybe find some coins or things of interest. Before we get blasted with snow.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Nice relics Dug!! I find relics......hunks of cans...and saws...and axeheads........

 There are some sweet finds that people have posted on treasurenet....

 One guy was at his family farm and had his detector on and was walking to the spot he was going to hit and he passed a tree and his detector went crazy...he detected it and found a clay pot with 5 or 7lbs of silver coins....he spilled them out on his kitchen table and took pics...looked like a ton of coins...

 another guy was md'ing in cali i believe. he was in the woods and came upon a chimney...he ran his detector over it and it went nuts. he reached in and pulled out a log shaped item...it was a stack of gold coins wrapped in burlap... he pulled more out...and more....and ended up stuffing them in the arms of his shirt and pants etc...he left kentucky and now lives in florida on the beach..that's about all the info he'd give.....

 some amazing finds out there...most of them we'll never know about.

 Nice find applied..especially the Indian..those are so hard to find in semi-decent shape, let alone good shape...that's truly a nice find.

 I'm the only loser here!!! Was going to go out the other day for the entire day....it rained....wasn't raining when I was outside with the dogs, so I ran in, grabbed my gear and gave wife a kiss and as soon as i got outside, raining like crazy...

 Was going to go out yesterday, rained again...

 was going to go out today...i picked up dog poop and raked our yard..again...(crazy how we have so many leaves, but only 2 trees that drop leaves...must be the neighbors on both sides 100' oak trees)...at least we can rake them to the curb and the city drives by with a leaf sucker upper and takes care of it...
 was going to head out mid afternoon, raining....wife gets home, it's sunny. I'm ready to go because daughter said she doesn't want to go to martial arts because she twisted her foot at school....I grab my gear, head for the door, she decides she's going to martial arts class after all...

 Tomorrow if there's no rain, I'm going all day long...skipping the park across the street...going to hit the small park that has a nice wooded kind of area on a slope that supposedly was a "swamp dump" at one time...going to do some digging and some detecting. (found some car parts and trim there last week)..

 Going to hit that and the park behind our house that has a small man made lake that was dug when the mining companies were here in the late 1800's. 

 http://maps.google.com/maps?q=crystal+lake,+iron+mountain&hl=en&ll=45.809119,-88.072736&spn=0.005557,0.013937&hnear=Crystal+Lake&gl=us&t=h&z=17&vpsrc=6

 can see the whitish area in south of map, that's the playground. to the right of that you can make out a faint rectangle..thats where the pavillion was back at the turn of the century (400-500 ppl there a day during the summer I was told)...just north of that you see some trees semi-scattered..those are all 80-100' tall and they lead to a raised flat area that looks like it used to be a building site...

 good luck if you get out tomorrow!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

holy crap....talk about good luck when CRH...(Coin Roll Hunting)..for those who don't know.. you go to the bank, buy as many rolls as half dollars/dimes etc...due to the fact that the economy is so bad, many people are cashing in their change. alot of this change is pre-64 quarters/dimes, which are 90% silver.....this guy found 705 coins worth keeping in one CRH session...that's as rare as walking out your backdoor with your MD and digging a mason jar full of gold coins on  your first target....

 http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,153963.0.html

 another crh find:
 http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,90690.0.html

 Sorry..it was 5 3/4 pounds of silver that guy who found the clay pot found:

 http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,233158.0.html

 The find that would make me fill my pants:

 http://forum.treasurenet.com/index.php/topic,86636.0.html


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Iron- searching coin rolls can be productive. Ive found silver war nickels, wheats (3 1909s),1 1943 steel wheat and 2 Indians in great shape 1894 and a 1898 I think was the other. Halves Ive found Kennedys and a few Franklins. Even some of the clad are worth money. I have a few 82 Kennedy no FG (designers initials missing on reverse). Even a few Buff nickels too.

 I found that big dump yesterday and going to work it. Swapped out coils on the BH-QD-2 with that little 4 inch for trash areas. What little scratching I did yesterday theres lots of metal and trash in there. Hope to take along a few contructor trash bags (heavy duty) and load the scrap metals in there. Hopefully find a few bottles worth keeping too.

 Going to be a busy day today. Have to go get a few more of those paint scrapers as I lost the 2 I had, and one was worn just about to no use.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

The 4" coils are great for getting near metal poles (playgrounds and stuff) and in trashy areas. You can usually get better depth just because you're not hitting so much junk. Was all set to go out this a.m. when I took daughter to the bus stop at 7:15....raining....was checking every cpl of hours....sometimes raining hard, sometimes a light drizzle...
 GL if you get out tonight!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Never even got to use the detector. We were all over that dump. My friends a newbie and I really had to explain we didnt have a U-haul so look for things you like and leave the common junk. Ok, I came back with exactly 6 bottles. HE came back with 3 trash bags, and had to get another bag at his house to empty the car. I was laughing so hard I couldnt help it. I did find a pint milk in tact and a General tire aluminum coin. Have to look that up but thinking 40ish.

 Tons of canning jars but nothing to keep. Lots of food jars/sauces etc. I found a BEAUTIFUL acl Nehi but the top was broke off. Unreal the paint was mint. Tons of broken stuff especially milks and what few sodas were found (think its been cleaned off the top for that stuff. I did find a very short cobalt Vicks. Its tapered larger at the base to a screw top. maybe 1-1/2 inches in height. Never seen one before. Weather co-operated, and now I am thinking of going to the park detecting.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Iron did you get out yet? I see that big weather rain blob moving our way down here. Might get up to us not sure.

 I did go to the park for a short time yesterday but most of it was under water. They have opened the dam to drop the level since we got all that rain. Some of the park roads were washed out, and my spot Ive found the 4 silver dimes in is under 3-4 ft of water. With the strong current I will be detecting there and see what may have washed up. That is if it isnt snowing by then. No idea how long it will take to drop the water.

 As far as finds 1q/1d/9p one being a non readable wheat. Oh and my usual 1 pc of 1/2in copper pipe about 1 inch long. Got maybe 2lbs of assorted scrap copper in a 1 gallon glad bag. I also found that 1 "washer" I was going to throw into my brass bag is actually one of those Chinese coins with the square hole in the center. Came from the fairgrounds. Hope to go out today or tomorrow depending on the weather.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

I thought it would be fun to take the girls to the park & metal detect. So I hauled it to town Tuesday. I thought I should call the police to make sure it was legal since I didn't want to get my Dad's detector confiscated or something. They told me to call the Parks Dept. And they told me there are ordinances at the city, county, state & federal levels against detecting on public lands. You can only detect on private property here. So I guess I will just have to keep poking around the dugouts here on our land. So consider yourself lucky if you are out & about in the parks in your state.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Id keep checking there has to be places you can go. I find it hard to believe the parks would be off limits or beaches when theyre closed for the season. Make some more calls and verify. Ive been getting the runaround from the county north of us.

  I asked if one of their parks is open to detecting and the woman said I dunno call the fair grounds (separate operation) I said look you are in charge not them. Asked for a supervisor and told me no one was there. I am not done with that woman. Dont give up.

 Here we can detect all but 2 areas. Those are off limits. You have to pay 10.00 for a yearly pass they laminate for you and give you the parks maps to help you. Your pass is good Jan-1 thru Dec31st.

 Didnt go out today didnt feel to good. Hoping tomorrow I can get out for a while.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Most of the time the advice given about calling and asking is not to. Many times you get someone who barely knows what MD'ing is, let alone local ordinances and they just say no to cover their own arse.  That's for public parks and such. State parks usually do have ordinances with sectioned off areas to MD. 

 Got out a bit yesterday MI. Found the normal bagful of junk. A coffee can, tons of foil, a few ring pulltabs, .22casings, car trim and a whatzit? have to look it up...looks almost like a thermostat for a car. but it's taller, has about 5 circular metal fins on it(like a radiator style fin)...i have a part number so going to have to research that...only had about an hour yesterday to go dig. Wife stayed home all day and wanted to run errands. That killed any chance to get out until after kids got home...hopefully I can get out today or this weekend at least...

 Sounds like you had fun wading through all that....

 I know what you're saying about hauling 400 common bottles home. When we first started digging at the farm, my 2 nephews kept everything...they had pails full of brown beer bottles. I have a couple boxes and a few bags of ACL's I've found there. A few I snagged at a small estate sale. I'm going to have to sell them this winter methinks. Get money for a new MD for me and a tablet for wife so she'll allow me to get a new MD. 
 wish there was a recycler nearby...i literally have 500-1k of brown beer bottles sitting on the rim of the few dumps i've barely touched. I'm separating the cans and bringing them all in. Local distributor pays by the lb for aluminum, so doesnt matter if they're in great shape or not.

 k..need to finish housework and then hit the park behind the house today....barely got into the triangle park with the small woodline that used to be a dump yesterday....spent most of my time in the woodline finding trash...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Well I am looking forward to returning and see whatelse can be found. That common stuff, I just go right over it. My pal (I think) realized that the commons should be left alone. He said hes trying to get an assortment to clean thru winter for a project to stay busy.

 Probably go detecting in the morning for a while then maybe go dig in the afternoon. Hopeful the river will be down in the park, probably drive by in the morning and check and see what it looks like. I did get a pretty good bag od aluminum scrap and some copper (not much). But we havent even scraped the top on this one.

 Good luck tomorrow if you get out. Will post findings tomorrow.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Hit a couple spots at daylight. First thing I saw was a nice 4pt buck about 75 yards away as I drove back to my spot. Did ok there just tossed the change in my bag. First find? a loaded .22 LR round!

 Off to the 2nd spot and I drove back in I saw my 2nd buck. This one was bigger and a 6pt. Got back into the park (river subsided) did pretty good down a trail. Decided to head back and swap out gear for dump digging and detecting. Probably head out there this afternoon. got 2qtr/5dimes/22pennies a couple pcs of scrap and the .22 round.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

man..you're a copper hound!!! (which reminds me, i've been lacking on sending you some copper!!!!!....i'll use my short term memory loss from adhd/bipolar/schizoaffective and ocd tendencies to blame!!!)... If the water is down you'll get to have some fun. The good thing about wet ground is you get better conductivity which means deeper and stronger signals....

 Went to the park behind our house last night.  Made a beeline past where the pavillion used to be and went to where the 50-100foot trees were at. They surround a flat square area so figured that's where the changing rooms etc were...found a quarter..2 pockets full of ring pull tabs and about 400lbs of foil. This having to clean out areas that have never been hunted is getting old. I miss my easy to find stuff park!!! 

 speaking of deer!!! i almost had to fight me some deer last night. They're very prevalent around here. we get deer in our yard that sleep there, walking down the alley behind the house etc...One time, kids and I had to wait for a herd of 40-60 deer crossing the road...

 back to the story...I'm on the far side of the park and it's almost dark. I'm slowly walking home, swinging as I go. I hear a noise and look up to see 2 younger deer standing about 10 feet away. The deer here are pretty calm and you can usually get that close without them taking off. I veer off a bit and continue walking. They move near this small tree and i see big mama. She steps in front of them like she's trying to protect them. I'm still walking away from them and i hear a noise. she's creeping towards me. she stands with her chest sticking out and stamps her foot on the ground afew times...i start walking faster, she starts creeping on me...i had to walk backwards over the merry go round and she finally stopped creeping on me....thought I was going to have to use my Planter's Buddy to Davy Crockett me a deer...

 if it stays nice today i'm going to go out again...i'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Ok if you were knocked off by a bear, I can buy that. However, if you were to be stomped into oblivion by a doe, not so much. Then again you are healing up so I could see you beating the deer down with the detector. Now I admit that does make an interesting headline "man fends off attack using metal detector". Glad it all turned out ok though as I have a friend who raises deer and was attacked by a red deer. That was ugly.

 I did get a bag of scrap and some bottles. Then went into detection mode and got 3q,1d,1n,9p and a aluminum fair token about the size of a half dollar. No silver today. But my store clerk scored me a 48/63 qtrs, and 60,61,62 silver dimes yesterday!

 On that copper, yep I save all I dig and find. Detected 2 copper spoons, and one silverplate. 

 Dont know if Ill get out tomorrow as Rains in the forecast. Maybe though if its not raining all day. Good luck.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

you had a productive day! nice clerk to save those for you.  the fair token sounds cool. It's always nice to find odd things like tokens and badges and medallions.

 that was definitely a weird experience with the doe. wife was laughing at me. 

 Supposed to rain here tomorrow also. mid 40's and rain...i have a dr appt at 11:30 that I have to bike to...hopefully not raining at that point...rode to son's orthodontist appt today and it was 55 and windy...that was bad enough for me.

 GL if you get out tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Only a bit tonight*

Well maybe youll get some time to detect if the rain holds off. I did forget to tell you about one of my finds I forgot about until I just emptied my pockets.

 I used to duck and goose hunt alot, and we used to keep the bands. Well today I got an Ames hatchery #8575 aluminum band. I could only find theyre from Ames,IA and was probably a turkey by the size of the band. I lightly cleaned it up and will put it in with my tokens in my MD display box. Kind of an odd find. I expect that its from1920-1940.

 You just never know what you will pull from the ground!! The junk was light today-a broken cast play gun of older vintage a Army 1911 45 auto. And a couple of aluminum plates from the collapsible animal cages used at the fair.


----------



## MIdigger

*Whose sponge bob cell phone did I detect?*

Weather held a bit and hit some shoreline. Found an assortment of sinkers, a lead decoy wt, a Hot-n-tot lure, a jighead with rubber tail, an elongated penny made from one of those machines, and 9 pennies but...

 In the most unlikely shoreline spot I got good tone and under 2in of rock/gravel I pulled a Sponge Bob squarepants cell phone. In great shape, light cleaning and wondered how bad the kid that dropped it into the drink got whooped for it.

 Hopefully get back out tomorrow. If the torrential rains dont hit.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Whose sponge bob cell phone did I detect?*

nice work on the phone! that's a pretty funny find. 

 Didn't get out at all yesterday. Although daughter and I rode our bikes to her martial arts class..was dark on the way home (it's only across the small lake behind our house..takes 5mins to bike it) and I'm telling her we should watch for deer...20' ahead we see a deer standing on the edge of the park lawn, right next to the road. We rode past and we could have reached out and touched it if we had wanted to. The doe wasn't further than 3' away. Just stood there looking at us as we rode past. Most deer around here are very docile. Find them sleeping in yards under trees, eating from gardens ...it's crazy.

 Last night I read that Marquette was possibly going to get 6-8" today. Wife had to go to Milwaukee for work yesterday and she heard on the radio that we have a winter storm advisory going on. 6-10" today!! it started snowing a bit ago and there's already 1/2" on the ground. Happens every year. Snows before deer rifle season and melts by the time we go hunting.  

 GL if you get out again today!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Whose sponge bob cell phone did I detect?*

Well you guys can have all that snow. Ill be glad when Spring returns. Glad we havent got any. Although today looked like I might get out and Md the rain blasted down and that was the scrubbing of the mission.

 Now, with the ground saturated I figure to test this conductivity of coins after a rain storm tomorrow and see what I come us with. That and check the dump and see what washed up. Like to walk that shoreline at some different areas and see whatelse I can find.

 Got the old ears lowered today at the barber shop, think I may need that watchmans cap tomorrow morning. The winds pretty brisk at 25-35 mph out there.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Whose sponge bob cell phone did I detect?*

So I went out to a spot i thought would be good yesterday...

 It sucked. 18 pennies (4 copper) and that was it as far as coins go. Oldest were 2 1969 pennies. [:'(] I eyeballed far more value in nonferrous scrap than the coins I found. Also eyeballed some pyrite nodules, which are cool.

 When i left the area, on a whim I decided to go to the goodwill nearby to look for deals/cheap brass scrap. For once in my life i actually cleaned-up at a goodwill!

 Paid 30 for a stack of books dating between 1840-1923 and got some real gems. I collect books/paper items (amongst a million other things) and have a personal library of over 2,500 non-fiction(or poetry/prose crap) hardcovers, half of which are antique, and plenty of other good paper items and soft-covers, so immediately i knew I had stumbled on a rare opportunity, considering that goodwill is usually a repository of worthless new garbage.

 The books were in a shopping cart, priced that day (Nov. 8th) and waiting to be placed behind the counter with the other "good" stuff. I asked to browse, was given the green light, and was very happy that i decided to acquiesce to the ephemeral whim to check out a venue which has only yielded crap the last 10 times i've perused their offerings.

 The best item value-wise was a french "petit atlas" from 1840, with map plates from 1837. I've taken french, latin, and spanish and can understand in a rudimentary way what i read (can't speak anything properly aside from latin even if my life depended on it) so the value was immediately apparent.

 It included a plate of the Americas, and in it the hand-colored map of North America was very nice both visually and historically. It showed (the republic of) Texas as a different country, and the US border extending way up along the pacific up into British Columbia, as well as Mexico including much of the southwest (Mex-Am war didn't occur until several years later). I love old maps and was extremely happy to get the book.

 It cost all of 2.99. [8D] I'll post a thread about this and the other good scores soon. 

 Anyway, good luck my fellow detectorists, find me some silver! []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Whose sponge bob cell phone did I detect?*

Iron-when my daughter and I were in Montana hunting, the local deer were much like you said. hanging in town and friendly. Kelsey and I walked to the local general store. While we were inside we heard a crash and a child crying. We and the store owner ran to see what had happened.

 The owners grand daughter was riding her bike when (as she described it) "one of those stupid mule deer" walked in front of her and she crashed into it with her small bicycle. I really had to hold back from laughing as did my daughter. We were glad the little girl was ok but what a story.

 Plumb and here I thought I was the only one going to the salvation army for brass and finds. Always on the prowl for scrap. Been pulling it from the dump I am working currently.

 Also picked up some Ben Hur/Zane Grey/ and other books from them too. Got a 1935 travel atlas from them. Very interesting looking at the lack of hiway systems and roadways back then.

 Looks like Ill be heading out soon for some detecting and bottle scratching.


----------



## MIdigger

*Went digging and detecting*

Worked the area over and grabbed the al/br/cop and some decent bottles. Also a silver ring, 4 pennies (1 57 wheat) and a dime. Gave up when the rain and snow flurries and wind came in.

 Got some milks and creamers from 30s and 40s and a great bunch of silverplate (scrap) silverware all over the place. Hope to hit it again before the snows in. Trying to get a last load of scrap.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Went digging and detecting*

You know, I love reading all of the posts...but some photo's would go a long way. I guess I will have to do it myself then.

 I got out today before our massive rains started and hit a local park and scored my first gold ring of the season in the dirt parking lot. About 4" of soil had been scraped off by a snow plow from last weeks 24" storm and it was sitting under a fresh layer of fallen leaves. In addition to that I got 12 pennies, 3 dimes, 3 quarters and a small piece of printing type set.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: Went digging and detecting*

Yea! A picture...keep them coming!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Went digging and detecting*

True, I do need to use that digital camera more. Especially when I drove to my spot yesterday and had a beautiful 8pt buck standing there looking at me from the exact area Ive found the silver dimes at.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Went digging and detecting*

Came back today with 2 bags of bottles/scrap and odds n ends. Some neat bottles today. One was a heart made of glass with a gold top which i figure was perfume. Got a decent bunch of milks too.

 Then went on the prowl detecting at a fishing spot. Got 2 nice lures, scads of sinkers all types and weights, some scrap copper and coins--6qtrs/3d/19pennies a crushed zippo lighter, 2 I believe matchbox. The one is larger size and is a gold caddy (I think) with cowhide top and bull horns on the front. Pretty good day today.


----------



## MIdigger

*Latest finds*

Been to the diggin dump and came away with some more scrap and interesting bottles. A neat find yesterday is a clear glass jar styled like a pineapple grenade. Plus some other things I need to take some pics of and post.

 Detecting the area has been pretty good also. Picking up change Qtrs/dimes/pennies and 6 of the pennies being wheats from the 30s and 40s. One interesting find was what Id thought was a quarter, but upon closer examination was in fact, a 1946 Mexican 5 centavos coin (found at the fair grounds). Not worth much but it is an interesting find.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Latest finds*

Hi guys,

 I got out yesterday for 4 hours, the ground is just starting to freeze so diggin is slow. No jewelery but more coins. 

 3-N
 6-D
 15-P


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Latest finds*

Good finds RD. Been out a little here and there but just the run of the mill stuff. Have got more wheats and been putting them in a mason jar. Was going to go today but didnt get out. Have everything set to go tomorrow.

 Providing that we dont get rain (20% chance). I know we will be done soon, as Ive seen the puddles freeze up and the ground will be tough. But if its sunny Ill keep plucking what I can.

 Trying to get some last minute bottle digging in too. Hope to get a load of scrap too. Like to find one last find of silver or some gold. Taking the digital cam tomorrow and see if I can get some pictures.


----------



## MIdigger

*Silver and wheats*

Went out and worked the area for a few hours. Had company to the east. 3 guys working that area and I stayed to the SW area where Id been finding wheats. Got 2q/4d/25P.

 When I got back I rinsed them and had 6 wheats, and 1 standing liberty silver quarter. No date to read, but the features are there. Kind of the last thing I expected when I was sloshing them around.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Silver and wheats*

I did the beach in Bristol, RI beneath the Mt. Hope bridge today when I had to go down to the university to pick up my daughter for the holidays. Right off I found a glass crack pipe and a pot pipe, the pipes went into the trash right away, then it was a bunch of fishing weights, 2 nickels 1964 and 1968, a heart shaped pendant, an early copper spoon and a Gerber super tool still in its sheath.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Silver and wheats*

RD I wouldnt even touch those pipes!! But good you got rid of them. I also got a lot of those sinkers walking the lowered edge of the lakes. The VDI read was about 55 I think. I did the same as you and tossed them into my pocket.

 Isnt the multi tool stainless steel? Thats a great find there. I use them all the time. I had a really nice SOG brand one, and lost it. Maybe find it someday detecting. You come up with some great stuff. 

 We got a good rain last night, and when the sun comes out today I plan to go md and see if I can get more silver! Good luck, hope you find more goods.


----------



## MIdigger

*Has this happened to you?*

Fellow detectorists....Ive been saving my found change to cash in at the local bank. Today I took dimes/qtrs/pennies in. The teller informs me that because my penny rolls are not uniform she wont accept them. I told her well sure theres corroded coins in there. Says that the bank will have to throw them out. Some dimes and quarters in the rolls were discolored but recognizable.

 She accepts the rolls. I left. She then calls my cell and informs me my acct has been debited 7.50 for unacceptable coins (tarnished dime/qtrs) so I have to return to the bank to straighten this debacle out Monday. Right now I feel about the same as any retail empolyee working on THIS day arrghhhh!

 I checked on line and sure enough the Fed rules say they wont cash in your mutilated/corroded unreadable type coins. So its illegal to melt them (clad current stuff) those zinc pennies are trash, so what do you do with them??? Im including finding darkened dimes nickels quarters and half and dollars. So do you have to tumble your found coins that are tarnished so these banks take them? Just curious.

 I also dont care for this old woman as I know she filches all silver coins and silver certificates and star notes. Which I suppose is bank policy but I have beat her out of some Franklins and Kennedys.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Hi MIdigger,

 I always tumble my non corroded clads, I have a Lortone 3lb tumbler that I fill with 1lb of like coins, 1lb of aquarium gravel and 1 lb of h2o and a tblspoon of joy dishwashing liquid. I tumble for 4 hours then dump all of it into a collander and rinse under cool water, pat dry and turn into a coinstar machine. All zincs that have not corroded yet will usually fail in the tumbler and get tossed. The rest is cashed in for profit. All of my water stained/black coins come out shiny and new looking and coinstar does not kick them back. I spend the non-detecting winter months cleaning coins so I have some ready reserve cash in the spring for batteries and new toys!

 The bank used to take my coins into their sorting machine and pay me cash but they stopped after 5 years or so.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

RD thanks for your response. I have an old tumbler I used to use for brass shell casings when I reloaded years ago. I will use your directions and pick up the required items. And not have to deal with this problem again. Thanks again for your info.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Hey guys! sounds like you've been busy... lot of nice finds...I like the goodwill book finds...I always find decent stuff there...well, I used to...Now that the economy has been crap, there are tons of people there everyday...I did find a set of "The Book of Knowledge"...picked up the entire set for 6bucks...Also a series of medical books...Dr.'s Book of Medicine or something similar...Lately though, GW's prices have kind of gotten ridiculous on many things...same with St Vincent's....

 been busy with running kids around and visiting wife's family getting camp ready for firearm season...was great spending 4 days with my 10yr old daughter hunting..only saw a bunch of does and babies and only 2 bucks, but they were way out there.  4days of junk food, wood stove, carrying a gun and being out in the woods with your kids...good times...

 Haven't even MD'd at all...weather has been decent (until today...became very bitter cold and windy)...ended up digging out one of the old privy sites at the farm...daughter didn't want to go hunting in the late morning, she wanted to go exploring and digging....so we continued to dig one side of the privy that we demolished and at 6' down we found more wood board shoring....so that was promising because we'd hit 70's,60's,40's bottles and stuff and when we hit that shoring she was all excited...didn't have much time after that to dig, but ended up finding some older shards and an old vodka? bottle..semi balloon shaped bottle with a knobby neck and what looks like painted figures in gold and red on the side...

 well the french horn went for 285...  I now have a sax...and what a sax it is...it's a 1932 Conn transition sax...started reading a forum and from what I've gathered this is regarded as one of the best tenor saxs ever....so I did some research and I've seen some sell for as much as 6-8k in great shape....the one I have has been in an attic for 50years so needs to be lacquer stripped and the pads need to be replaced, but other than that, it's in good shape...posted on one of the sax forums and did some research and the consensus is that the condition will knock roughly 25-30% off the value due to the cost of an overhaul being 600-1k....the consenus was that it's worth 1200-1500 as is. (never know with ebay...I've found that true collectors like stuff in original shape so they can whatever they wish with it)..so I'm tossing it on ebay tomorrow to see what happens.

 Had an idea, but still struggling with it.....our wedding bands (both 14k size 9 and size 11...4mm and 6mm respectively) are too large now...wife never wanted a diamond ring ..(she's against the whole conflict diamond thing, plus the 300% markup on most jewelry doesn't help). 

 I found a website of a couple that hits up estate sales etc and sells the vintage jewelry at ridiculously low prices...the site is legit...so..I'm looking at a .98carat set. 14k white gold, channel band for the wedding band and has a matching/fitting engagement ring with a fat rock and small diamonds next to it.... 200bucks...wife found a sterling ring set (with CZ) and has been wearing that recently because she likes it...so figured it's a hint that she might want to replace band with bridal set...

 Or...I could send the 2 bands to ARA and just get paid 96-98% of spot/melt value...plus I have close to 1lb of sterling I could get rid of.. and just use that money to purchase a set (she is our budget money person, so she knows where everything goes..if i ask for 200 or use credit card she'll know something's up)...so I'd take that money, stick it into the business paypal account and use the paypal card...

 or...get a local jeweler I know to redo the two bands and stick something the wife likes, like white sapphires, in...

 the trials and tribulations of marriage and xmas...

 Oh...other than tumbling, you can stick them in a sock, tie it off and run them through the dishwasher or the normal washer...cleans them right up.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Iron glad to see your back. Your deer hunting adventures sound much like myself and Kelsey when she was young. Always on the go and aventure seeking. Sounds like you had a good time. In the end thats all that counts.

 I do not know much of anything on musical insturments. But you sound like you know them and can make money. Thats always a good thing. When I was married, I bought the wife all kinds of jewelry (shouldve save the $$ for the divorce--thats another story of 20+ years!). I think your intentions are good, but in my opin I think you might first ask her if that is something she might really want. Her thinking may be CZ is just fine and might get upset if you bought something she has strong feelings of opposing (genuine diamonds). My sister is opposed to furs/coats and I respect that but we 3 brothers hunted and trapped, and she didnt give us any grief (she also shot trap and skeet). Back to the point though. 

 If you do buy this item, it might well sit in its container locked away never to be worn?? Surely you wouldnt want that to happen. I do like the sock idea for cleaning the coins too. I may just try that today. However, I will buy that tumbler RD talked about because it will do rock tumbling and I have a lot of places I can get stones. See a lot of them Md.

 I did go out Sunday and got a good bunch of coins 9Q/11D/34P and that 1920s Oldsmobile radiator emblem. That thing is nice. Theres one on ebay for $100.00 Iam keeping mine though. Its still got the original enamel paints on it. Plus some scrap copper/brass/alum....4 wheats 3-1944P,a 1945-D and the best find was a 1916 Canadian Edward7th silver dime!!!. That fairgrounds just keeps giving up goods.

 I believe since July Ive pulled probably 25 or so wheats, silver: `16 barber dime, `16 can dime, 3 mercs `23, 2-`42,  The standing liberty qtr (no readable date), The 5 centavos Mexican coin, $1 sac dollar, and a Kennedy half. Plus numerous clad,rings,scrap.

 I guess it amazes me that the place has so much laying around after all the other detectorists have hit it. Plus the bottles, and all the finds there. Found my first clay marble there a short time ago, and found a new dump loacation to check out. did I mention all the scrap!!!

 Well we had the monsoon rain yesterday and its drying out but a bit cold. Might go check the area out in a while when it warms up a bit. Hope you get a few more Md trips in up there. Those old pics you post and historical data I just love to check all that stuff out. I got permission to roll down the old prior1873 RR track from the rangers. Unfortunately all I found was a clad qtr and 2-1/2 oz sinkers. No pole with insulators, and just fishing trash all over. I did however, collect all the beer and soft drink returnable cans! The Sultan of Scrounge strikes again!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

you always have good solid finds...scrap, misc stuff, clad, older coins...can't beat that consistency!  

 The money from whatever the sax sells for and for what the french horn went for goes to my inlaws.  It was all in grandma's attic and I told them I'd sell it for them...goes to the "farm/deer camp" fund to cover taxes, repairs, food and such for hunting season etc...

 I get what you're saying about the ring thing..I just found it quite odd that she suddenly is wearing this ring she found and liked..and when we were at inlaws this past week, her mother was asking her about it and she told her it was sterling/CZ and told her mom that now that her wedding band is too large ( 2 sizes now), her hand felt naked and wanted to wear something.... also my daughter let me know that the wife likes white gold and a channel band they saw while shopping...... recalc'd the rings and silver and i'm sitting at 1397.00 and change according to today's spot prices....i can get 98% from buddy for it, so not too bad...

 Also selling the elliptical we bought last year... wife had surgery (follow up to her brain surgery) and was afraid she'd not be able to workout, so i did some research, (3-4hrs a night) and found one..a Sole Fitness e55...ran 1600 with shipping...the next best thing is when you hit the 3k+ range...now that she's better and we're at the gym again, it just collects dust..so I've got a guy coming this weekend to pick it up (oddly enough, he used to be wife's teacher and track coach when she held state titles)...

 I'm on this cleaning out and selling stuff kick lately...I see the bags and boxes of acl's i've got and contemplate just selling them all off....must be MD depression!!!! Been cold last couple of days..no rain though. just sleet and freezing wind and no way I'm going dirt fishing in 31 degree and windy weather...

 off for now..need to list that sax in a bit...GL hunting if you get out!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Well I went out to md today, but got sidetracked by the new dump. Once started I couldnt stop, copper battery cables, aluminum, brass, silver plate scrap....stainless...then I started finding milks. 5 diff types from 4 mfg. some inks, just some great things. then that `59 acl Dr pepper 120z....oh man it has to be near 100% its a beautiful bottle. First DP Ive dug. Goes along nice with the 55 embossed one (its a smaller size). 

 I had the detector in the back of the car but just couldnt seem to stop digging. I was going at it fast. its about 80ydsx40yards. I only carved maybe 10ft long x 4ft wide and 2-1/2 deep. With each pull on the rusted cans they crumbled an out dropped 3-10 bottles at a time. I have to quit because I had limited bags. 1 full of scrap the others full of bottles and anything else I felt worthy.I had milks stuffed into my large pockets of my jacket. I think I got one blue/white bennington marble and a brass thimble too. 

 Well cancel digging tomorrow we have a flood watch that just sucks. But it may work out ok and wash the tailings down hill and expose some other finds (coins/marbles etc) And maybe works out good for Thurs md. Also I am currently running the coins in the sock in washer to see what happens.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

nice finds!!!! some milks are pretty sweet with the embossing and such on them....was nice enough to get out yesterday but I was busy as can be and by the time i was ready to go, it was time to get the kids and head to martial arts class...kids take dogs out last night to go to the bathroom and they come in and told me it's snowing out...woke up today, 3-4" of snow on the ground...at least it's not cold out...

 so, i sold our two old gold bands to my friend (coin dealer etc) and he hooked me up with 99% spot.  She mentioned yesterday how the ring she has (the cheap junky one) is tarnishing and flaking....the set I ordered for her is very similar to the one she has, so I'm sure she'll like it....

 Hard hiding money from a wife though!!!! man..he wrote me a check so i wouldn't have to carry cash around and have wife ask where i got it....cant put it in the bank and use the card or use our credit cards because of course, shed find out...  so I'm cashing the check today, partner is transferring money from our account into our paypal account, i'm going to transfer the x amount it's going to cost for the ring so the account stays flush...then order it next week so she's not home when it arrives....... that's alot of work to be sneaky on your wife...

 the one good thing about where I dig is that much of the time, the snow comes hard and fast before the really cold freezing weather..allows me to dig a bit longer than normal...

 K...time to get ready for Dr appt....have fun digging if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Glad your jewelry deal worked out. The snow has been holding me back from digging the dump/detecting. Its melting but ever so slowly. Have another 1 inch predicted for tomorrow. Just kind of in wait mode right now. But the closer we get to Jan to sooner the det/dig will be over. Then have to wait til March.

 I did notice we had many robbins around right up til this storm hit and they hit the highway. If I get another chance at that dump Iam going dawn to dusk and grabbing all I can. Those milks/meds/sodas/inks make $ and good trade bait. Not to mention scrap.

 I see an occasional rummage sale but thats far and few between. I dont go near those malls Christmas shopping, but have to get a few things but not much. Actually glad to have it over with no kids around and might go to Florida for a week or two.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

We only have 1-2" left now...but it's cold...5 degrees out this morning..twas bitter.
 the weather has been so weird up here the last 5-6 years. I remember coming up to the U.P. to visit my dad's family in Munising and people having so much snow in their yard that it'd reach the eaves (first story houses)...we'd slide off the roof into snowbanks and stuff....  Go hunting and have to track through hip deep snow or use snowshoes... now we get maybe 10-12inches and it gets bitter cold..like 12 below temp and 30-50 below with windchill.... Last year we had freezing weather before we had much snow...we had one "storm" where we had 11" in a weekend..that was it.....

 I try to stay away from the malls/stores also during xmas....back home in GR you'd be on 28th street waiting to turn right to get into the parking lot and it would take 45min just to turn...ridiculous.. Up here it's nice. Rarely any lines and if Green Bay is playing, town (except bars) is empty.

 Florida would be nice for the entire winter....plus you could go detecting on the beaches!!! vacationing people drop all kinds of goodies on the beach...guys on the forum i go to post some of their fines. It's ridiculous. One guy found a platinum and diamond wedding ring.. Appraised at 30k. 

 Hope the weather clears up enough to at least go digging before xmas..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Well maybe Jessy Venturas investigation into the Haarp military installation in AK has something to do with the weather. Who knows. Supposed to affect weather with some sort of arrayed system. No Im not wearing my tinfoil hat!! But, the weather here has changed much too. But climate change on its own Im not worried about.

 Yeah I used to do the GR gunshows over there selling odds and ends and stay off 28th st at the Comfort Inn. That place (road traffic) is a mess except first thing Sun morning when I drove to the Delta plex. I cant imagine at Christmas time. Same out at the Genesee valley mall I wont go near those places at this time. Id just as soon order online and save gas.

 Well, I might be able to hitch a ride to Fl with my shall I say well off friend. Hes an older fellow I met when I worked at the gun shop. Usually do the Montana Pdog shoots and such. Hes got a time share and stays til March. I could hitch a ride and fly back after a week or two. Never been down there so might be nice. Have some people I went to school with that live down there and could go see.

 Looks like rains coming and I have my cold/wet weather gear set to go digging. Like to find a big stash of copper or brass scrap. Hopefully end the year with some good finds. Already looking forward to next years garage sales.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

You really sold you and your wifes wedding bands for money for a new detector without her knowing? I thought I had it bad! 




> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> nice finds!!!! some milks are pretty sweet with the embossing and such on them....was nice enough to get out yesterday but I was busy as can be and by the time i was ready to go, it was time to get the kids and head to martial arts class...kids take dogs out last night to go to the bathroom and they come in and told me it's snowing out...woke up today, 3-4" of snow on the ground...at least it's not cold out...
> 
> so, i sold our two old gold bands to my friend (coin dealer etc) and he hooked me up with 99% spot.  She mentioned yesterday how the ring she has (the cheap junky one) is tarnishing and flaking....the set I ordered for her is very similar to the one she has, so I'm sure she'll like it....
> 
> Hard hiding money from a wife though!!!! man..he wrote me a check so i wouldn't have to carry cash around and have wife ask where i got it....cant put it in the bank and use the card or use our credit cards because of course, shed find out...  so I'm cashing the check today, partner is transferring money from our account into our paypal account, i'm going to transfer the x amount it's going to cost for the ring so the account stays flush...then order it next week so she's not home when it arrives....... that's alot of work to be sneaky on your wife...
> 
> the one good thing about where I dig is that much of the time, the snow comes hard and fast before the really cold freezing weather..allows me to dig a bit longer than normal...
> 
> K...time to get ready for Dr appt....have fun digging if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

No, he sold them to get her a nicer ring. I think he would be sleeping in the woods if he had did it for a detector.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

LOL applied..that would seriously have me running to MI's house to escape to my aunt's in florida!!...

 I sold them to purchase a new ring....and today I was finally able to place the order while she's not here.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Well we got the monsoon rains and the snows about gone. Might be able to dig or detect if I get a break, they say on and off showers today. Would be nice to dig a few more goods. Have to wait for daylight.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

I woke up this morning to 4 more " of snow...had to redo the driveway again...not too bad, except our driveway is 100+' long and widens to 15-20' near the garage...i'm thinking my detecting career is over for the season. Will have to see how the digging situation is next time I head up to inlaws.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Has this happened to you?*

Iron I didnt fare much better. It stopped raining here, I zip over 4 miles to the spot and its downpouring. Sat for about 20 mins and had the detector and digging tools but it wouldnt let up. When I returned it was the same here, more rain.

 We were supposed to get 1-4 of snow tonight but now its saying all rain.Raining out right now. Maybe Ill get a shot tomorrow. The seasons sure closing fast. Would be nice if we got a nice week of 40s-50s but dont think it will happen. Then Ill clean the machines per the directions and remove the batteries and stow them til Spring. Unless of course, I get to go to Fl then end of this month then Ill take one with me.

 Had to go celebrate Moms birthday tonight, free meal at the Sisters house tonight.


----------



## MIdigger

*Metal detecting....*

Figured Id hit the spot for maybe 1-1/2 hrs today. When I got there I got out and figured I had a promising spot. Headphones on, digging tools check...turn of detector batteries decided to go PFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTT........No detecting for you!

 Switch and ran to dump. Let me re-phrase I went to dig at the dump. Came away with 2 nice milks, different mfg, some Bromos, some meds, copper,plated spoons,aluminum, and some old coffee cup saucers. Shenengo China. Plus some stainless steel, a Chevy hubcap and two old Ford small 3" center caps (would be a nice set but some idiot shot a .22 through one).


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Metal detecting....*

Went out today for a bit. 1.02 in change (2-Q,3-D,22-P) nothing but spending change. A mossy oak emblem off of someones coat. Dug a bit got 3 milks (diff mfg) 2-marbles,a very tiny bromo, some brass fittings, and 3 silverplate scrap spoons. Tons of throwbacks.

 Would of stayed out longer but it started getting pretty cold in the wind.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Metal detecting....*

at least you're still being productive!!! all this weekend was 19-30 degrees and 20mph winds. Extremely biting wind. No better today. 9 degrees out this morning and windy. They're supposed to get over 1' of snow between today and tomorrow in Houghton. Wife has to drive up there this morning for work. Looks like I might not be digging either..although a few of the places I dig are covered and surrounded by large pine trees. If the cover from them is dense enough, it'll be easy digging...going to have to check when we go up in a cpl weeks...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Metal detecting....*

Those temps definetly will keep you indoors. Not looking forward to that and the snow. I wandered the woods for a bit yesterday but didnt find anything but 2 aluminum cans and 2 golf balls. May still get a warm up and hit the fairgrounds once or twice but I dont know if the weather will co-operate.

 Talk about a let down. No detecting, no bottle digging, no rummage sales or flea markets! Maybe get lucky and attend a coin show or 2.


----------



## MIdigger

*Tried one more time*

Dont know how many more trips before the snow sets in, but went out for a bit at the park. Tried a new area and only found some caps, and one chunk of copper scrap. Would have liked to tried yesterday at the fairgrounds, but had 30+ mph winds. Temps were up near 50, then the rain continued. So by the time I wouldve got to my spot I wouldve got rained out.

 Snow forecast for next 2 days. Like to get one last day to try but dont know if we will get lucky. Anyone still out Md?


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Tried one more time*

last few days have been semi-warm. 30's to 40's..just a very bitter wind. I was up early this morning i.e. 3am. and took dogs outside and it was 40's out and no wind. So should be nice today.

 I was digging through all of my collectible stuff. Or as wife calls it "My OCD stuff". Came across a drywall bucket with about 10lbs of plated silver flatware. Most of it from the 20's and 30's. Some really detailed awesome looking patterns. Since it's pretty much worthless for melt value and putting it on ebay or etsy in the hopes that someone needs a piece or two for their set is going to be a long wait. I'm thinking I'm going to make some spoon/fork/knife rings. I've been doing research and they're pretty sweet looking and seem easy to make. Hand them out to my nieces and stuff and maybe throw some on Etsy.

 Finally getting rid of this hunk of crap Droid I have. Picked it up last year. Was top of the line then, but phones change every 3months now. It's a samsung from att. both are horrid with updates. I love android and open source and all that, but i'm done with android. the fragmentation is the suck.  Never thought I'd get an iPhone. Mine will be in the store today to pickup.  radio shack sale= 199 (normal price), 30dollar instant in store rebate...so 169...they're giving me 100 for my phone....bam..69 bucks. No more waiting for updates because apple announces it and stays pretty much on track vs ATT and Samsung who say in July it's coming and it still hasn't shown yet.  /end rant.



 I ended up getting the ring for the wife. Kids,myself and even mailman kept it a secret. She loves it, so it's all good. I'll get a pic on when she gets back from Milwaukee for work stuff.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Tried one more time*

The plated stuff goes to my scrap dealer. Get barss scrap price for it. Not a lot but its gas cash or rainy day funds. I just save all of the brass/copper/alum and stainless I find. Its very sunny here and might get into the 50s. Figure to go md and dig maybe a bit. I know the days are numbered. Weve been lucky so far.

 had 2 inches of snow forecast and didnt get any. Will be happy when spring gets here. Its funny about your techno phone stuff.....man, as long as mine rings and I can call thats about all I need. Texting I can do but other than that Id need help!

 Glad the lil woman likes the ring. That sounds like it worked out quite well.......um, hows that new detector order coming along?? I have a few things I want especially one of the pinpointers. After that one fellow letting me use his, I can see how much they will help. I found a few old abandoned farm properties with houses yet there going to look into permission to md on them.

 Will post later if I find anything today. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Plumbata

*Found silver in my scrap bucket!*

I was going through my bucket of scrap silverware in preparations for a trip to the scrapyard, scratching the pieces to make sure they were brass.

 One encrusted, black and ash covered spoon was scraped and the color silver shone through.

 Whipped out the sandpaper, then steel wool (it was encrusted, i tell ya!) and found the 'Sterling" stamp. Never seen silver come out so darn corroded, the piece was pitted all over. It looked much like the other brass stuff when encrusted, just a bit darker than most. Must have been incinerated, or in a Sulfur-rich pile of coal ashes/waste (the black silver tarnish is Ag2S). After cleaning it weighs 19.2 grams. It went from being worth about 7 cents total to roughly a dollar a gram, quite the upgrade! That now makes 3 silver spoons dug from dumps so far. Not a bad find from from the 'ole scrap bucket. []

 Moral of the story is that good silver DOES NOT always come out clean, or even remotely so. Keep an eye out for this stuff my fellow hunters.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Found silver in my scrap bucket!*

Good finds there! Ive found some silverware that arent even marked. Had to acid test them to make sure. Most plated stuff Ive found is copper/stainless/or the no silver-nickel-silver (German silver) but all of it is non detectible with a magnet.

 So, unless its real silver, all the plated junk goes into the scrap pile for $$$. Tore apart a stove yesterday, aluminum, some brass and wire, and a small bit of copper. I leave the steel junk (unless its stainless) for the scrap guys as I dont have a truck to make hauling it worth while.

 Going out digging and detecting today for a bit, supposed to be 45 today. Hopefully get a few coins and some bottles.


----------



## MIdigger

*Todays dig/detect*

Hit the spot early and found a few coins then went into bottle mode. Got a nice Dr pepper and a Hunters beverage (1st of those Ive dug) then 4 different milks and 1 big United Dairies 1/2 gallon I havent seen before. A few tiny creamers, and some misc. 

 Grabbed some aluminum/copper and silverware scrap again on this outting. Then about 11:30 the rain started and kind of ruined the digging process. So I packed up and came back to give everything a good cleaning.

 Like to go back and dig again tomorrow if the weather co-operates and Md afterwards for a bit. Have a couple other spots id like to check and see if theres any silver laying about.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Hey Rich,

 I've been meaning to ask you, "What have you got against photography?"

 "Hunters beverage" is just black pixels onna blue background, but this is a Hunters Beverages bottle:





From. See all shiny, and look at that arrow hitting the target...

 Not trying to give you grief, well maybe a little well intentioned elbowing, but I'd sure like to see some of your finds. Cuz try as I would to imagine your Hunters, I just never pictured that Red Arrow Yellow Target motif. Other members could chime in and say, "Holy smelts, I've got a black and silver one just like that," or whatever the heck we'd say.

 We'd probably be willing to talk you through the painful and possibly risky process of posting photos. Whadd'ya say, huh?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Well, I suppose I will finally have to join the techno world. Drawings in the sand dont do things justice. By the way, thats a great picture of my bottle. Plus I know you guys can walk me through the process.

 I did get some neat bottles yesterday, and know if there were pictures people could identify them. So Thanks for the (err gentle) shove to get motivated and get with the program. Thanks, Rich

 P.S.-does this mean it will put my squirrel on the treadmill power supply in jeopardy?


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Hey Rich,

 I'm glad you're gonna consider giving up on the sand Etch-a-Sketch, and take the photo plunge. Your fellow forum folk will thank you.

 You may have to augment power with a couple of these guys. They're easily trained. [8D]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Ill have you know after lifelong work I almost perfected the human form on the etch-a-sketch....dangit, then you guys got technical. I figure if I add additional wirewheels (for the G-pigs) to both sides of the squirrel treadmill, Ill be able to turbo boost the computer (thus giving me the output of 1960s East German technology-what an advancement).

 Picture upload and download capabilities should increase maybe a bit. Funny when I saw your picture post there all I could think of was the word "Row".....

 At this pace Ill have home electrical self-suffiency in 8-10 years (maybe the same for North Koreans to have indoor plumbing).

    Digital Camera
  Step one battery installation......ok Iam working on it. Going digging tomorrow so Ill have to get this figured out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Ok got some finds, and going to use the camera in a bit to see what I can do about a few picture posts of some of the stuff Ive found. This last outting I dug a hobnail vase? all intact (a first) so I kept it, more 1/2 pint milks, 2 -quart milks, A local druggist from my parents time, 1 ink, a Hormel embossed jar, and a smaller (though wide) Atlas-EZ seal I think had a wax lid gizmo. A sterling marked candle holder (plated Iam sure) and a Benzedrex Inhaler.

 Did a bit of detecting and came away with 5-6 lbs of copper, a few lbs aluminum and maybe about 3 lbs brass. Onlt 4 dimes, and 4 pennies-nothing old.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Hola..long time no logon.. Been busy trying to unload the stuff in the basement so the wife can be happy.  Need to eventually get rid of all my sodas. They might be taking up quite a bit of space in the basement...not saying they are, just reiterating what the wife says.  Not much snow up here.  Maybe 2" on the frozen solid ground.  Bitter winds + no snow= don't go out unless you have to because it's miserable.

 Sounds like you're still being productive MI.  I have some great leads for next spring/summer. The guy who bought our elliptical was my wife's track coach in high school one of the years she won state tourney.  he still teaches at the same high school and he knows my inlaws pretty well....He saw a couple of bags of sodas I had lying in wait for cleaning and asked me about them. We started talking and he started telling me about some of the old mines that are now deep in the woods near his house. And some of the native american camps and logging camps from turn of the century and before.  He mentioned something about a silver mine.  I kind of believe him. There are many stories of "lost" silver mines up here and some people have showed pics of them in the entrance (no directions or locations of course)....

 He kept my cell and email and gave me his card so we could hookup this spring..  slightly excited for that.

 have a great new year if i'm not on for a week or so!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays dig/detect*

Well Ive been working on taking pictures of the finds, and hope to have them ready to put on here soon. Trying to take group photos instead of singles as that would take forever. Just having to set stuff out and arrange it for pics. Got a neat amber? umbrella ink from this dump too.

 Isnt it funny how fast things accumulate? I have some friends Iam giving some bottles to. I think Iam just going to stay with the sodas/milks/and a few of the whatevers, and wheel off what I dont want.

 The mining stuff is definetly interesting. Not only historically, but to romp that area with a detector is interesting. Much like the old mining towns we were in Montana (while shooting prairie dogs, the gold panning assoc was there on an annual outting). Easy to catch gold fever. Not to mention all the other finds and sites to see. Hope to go back this year for a week or two. Plus that Ford tunnel you were talking about a while back. I love just walking and finding stuff like that.

 We have rain coming (never thought Id be praying for rain in Dec/Jan) but its in the 40s, it will melt the light snow cover and I will be able to go digging/detecting tomorrow. Last outting was very good on copper recovery. Love to find a batch more, this dump has had some neat finds. Pulled some more 1930s license plates but dont think they would hold up to bead/sand blasting. The hobnail vase is kind of interesting and I was shocked it was complete. Hopefully be able to put some of the extra milks up for sale. By the way Iron if you get another copper country slug milk Id be interested in a trade or buy one from you.

 I picked up a nice Brooklyn NY pint milk at a flea mkt for only 1.50 I believe down in Pontiac. Just waiting to make one last go of it today or tomorrow as next week the colder stuff is coming (lows all week in the teens).....My brother in KY had to rub it in that its in the 60s there now. Looking forward to moving down there by summer.

 Ive been looking at a few test sites I may try for some gold panning in Spring also. Have some equipment but have to pick up a few things. Have you decided on that new detector yet? Iam down to the Garretts AT-pro/Fisher F-70/Whites M6 (the MXT-pro has all the gadgetry so Iam looking for a run and gun machine). The BH 505 and QD-2 work ok (the 505 is the one I grabbed the 9.1gm 14K ring with--so its a capable machine and found silver with it) but with that Bogo sale I can nab another detector for my friends birthday.

 I figure once he has his own machine he will become more familiarized with it than just borrowing mine. Look forward to going north and detecting around deer camp Lots of military scrap (223/308/50 blanks and live round casings brass adds up.) well happy new year to all, and may next year bring us all good times and prosperity--and lots of great finds! Be safe and use a designated driver if anyones out drinking. --I hope to be cleaning a new batch of coin/bottle finds tomorrow night myself!


----------



## MIdigger

*Last day of the year finds*

Decided to go diggin and detecting. The finds bottle digging were good. 1 1948 (looks like 10 oz) Orange crush,6 pint milks of various mfg, a couple small creamers one with matching saucer, a Mich 1966 license plate in pretty nice paint though a bit bent. The standard 5 bromos,a pumpkin seed wine I think, has a butterfly on the shoulder. plus a batch of copper/aluminum/brass, one old battery cable. A small chevy circular emblem silver/blue/red.

 Then detecting, started off very interesting. I havent researched this one yet, but it was the 1st find of the day. Its a dollar sized token says- Palmolive free cake of soap with purchase token. It appears copper with the One side offer buy one get one, the reverse says: To dealers this check will be redeemed at your retail price and only when conditions on the reverse side have been complied with. The Palmolive-Peet Co. Chicago P-1009 My guess is maybe 20s-30s but reasearch will tell. Then it was coins 2 quarters/2 dimes/12 pennies............And at 4PM the last find for 2011: a 1977-D Kennedy half dollar.

 So The Crush bottle and the Palmolive token/coin were the best finds and had a good time getting dirty in the 30 degree weather. With single digits coming and the 50mph winds I think this may be the last til spring. But it was a great day.

 Also I took photos and will be working to post them up (so as to join modern society).


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

Well guys and gals, the weather in NH is holding above freezing and there is still no snow on the ground. I did detect on 12-28-11 and spied some surface coins/jewelery while out walking at the local HS. So I ended my year on a good note.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

These are some of my last finds from 2011.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

This is that IH cleaned up.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

These were all found in a river bank next to a corn field.


----------



## JOETHECROW

*RE: Last day of the year finds*



> ORIGINAL: riverdiver
> 
> This is that IH cleaned up.


 
 That looks real nice cleaned up, but haven't I heard that cleaning a coin devalues it?...Or is it just personal preference....


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

Joe,

 You are correct that collectors and dealers want a coin as found, that being said, I research all of my coin finds for key dates and rarity. If the found coin is common even though old I will clean it up enough to put in a sleeve and display in my coin binder. I have yet to find a key date coin or one that is valuable enough to sell for a profit.

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Last day of the year finds*

RD nice finds there. Our weather here is kaput unless the snow melts friday (warm up in the 40s may melt the snow). Your IH cleaned up well. Usually I do the same as you. Clean (or as the catch word of the coin collecting world----"Conserving") my coins not of much value. Conserving has become OK in the coin world but they dont call it that. Supposedly because cleaning is done by amateurs and conserving is done by professionals. YAWN! 

 Its bad enough with the grading system, and I hate slabbed coins with a passion. Unless maybe its a $500.00 and up coin I guess it might be ok. I personally think your IH is more eye attractive cleaned than in the way it would be lightly wiped off and grungy looking. The bad cleaning jobs are when the wire brush/brillo pads leave scratching.

 Hope this new year brings many new finds for you!


----------



## MIdigger

*1st finds of 2012*

With the weather warm for january here, Ive been able to continue detecting and bottle digging. As far as bottle digs, Ive been uncovering a lot of 1/2 pints of varying manufaturers (McDonalds/Sealtest/Genesee/Spragues mostly) and different shapes. Also finding more quarts (Mcdonalds/Sealtest/Spragues). Found another Orange Crush (1949) 7 oz, but once home found a chip in the lip. typical Bromos, magnesias, and other commons I leave. Scrap seems to be a bit sparse but still know its there as 7 pcs of silerplate were found. Couple of diner creamers, and saucers too.

 Did find out when the ground is somewhat frozen and you try to collapse the roof of the cave by beating it with the 3 prong they kinda collapse into a one prong. Next time bring a shovel. Although If Id slammed a shovel into the spot I was at I wouldve snapped a quart milk in half...

 Metal detecting has been decent with quarters/dimes and pennies still found abundantly in park areas yet. Have found a couple silvers-- 1952 and 1964 Roosevelt dimes. Nothing big but always nice to find silver (and gold). Havent found anymore tokens since the 1920s Palmolive Brass token. Seems to be a lot of them out in that area though. Some scrap copper and aluminum pcs. Nice thing is, this time of year there isnt anyone else out to bother you. See someone bringing their horses through but thats about it. Looks like 45 degrees for the next few days so will try to get back out and find more.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: 1st finds of 2012*

Nice IH RiverDiver, in the pic of the river finds, are the spoon and pocketwatch case silver?

  MIdigger, 2 silvers is a nice way to start the new year. I also hate slabbed coins; it might not be good for them but I keep most of my silver coins loose in a few wooden chests. It's more like "treasure" that way. []

 I don't really like the 3-prong diggers, I prefer the socketed triangular or rectangular hoes which are made from 1 piece, not the modern junk ones with a shaft anchored in the wood and surrounded by a ferrule.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 1st finds of 2012*

I need to buy one of those potato rakes and I go through those cheap chinese 3 prongs pretty regularly. Of course when the rummage sale season is on, I can find them for 25-50 cents each. Like to get out digging again before the freeze up hits.

 Tomorrow is supposed to be about 50 so I will be at least doing some detecting somewhere. Still waiting to run into the gas station woman as shes holding some Peace dollars Iam trying to buy from her....as yet she wont let go. But halves/quarters/dimes of silver she will sell to me.

 If I find silver coins that have "collector" value I put them in 2x2s, otherwise they stay in the bank bags loose, so I can be like scrooge McDuck and fondle my millions. But those slabbed coins are just annoying, unless they truly are a high rent coin and one NEEDS a professional grade for the coin.


----------



## JustDugIt

*RE: 1st finds of 2012*

im currently saving for a minelab Etrac..if you guys are into gold/numismatics..CHECK THOSE LOCAL THRIFT STORES!!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 1st finds of 2012*

JDI-- Iam sure you will like your E-trac. Weve been able to continue detecting here because of the mild temps. Have maybe 1-2 days left before we get 2-4 inches (supposedly) of snow.

 Have a batch of things I want before the spring season too. Hopefully this winter will zoom right by. Been doing research on places of interest and have some marked for the spring summer.

 Good luck with your new machine when ya get it.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 1st finds of 2012*

hey all! weather up here is semi-warm with 2" of snow on the ground if that. Sadly, it's frozen like cement, so no detecting, let alone digging.  I figured out which detector I'm buying this spring (wife willing)...

 A tesoro vaquero.  lifetime warranty, inexpensive, great ground balance for where i live, hits very deep and fast target recovery. I've read reviews, spoken with people who've owned Tesoro detectors for years, seen videos (haven't handled one because the closest MD store is about 4million miles from here) and it looks amazing...plus it's only 450 bucks.
 I like minelabs, but you have to swing pretty slow and they can get heavy...and expensive. but great for silver and mineralization. 1200+ is way too expensive for my blood..if I want to keep it in my body..aka wife would practice her blood letting techniques.

 Was going to snag a Fisher F75/f75se, but not too good in high mineralized ground.

 MI how's the weather down by you? wife is downstate (lansing,gr,albion) for a cpl days for work. Heard you guys are supposed to get some snow over the next few days..


----------



## MIdigger

*More 2012 stuff*

Hey Iron, yeah, looks like today was it. About 50 and I did some digging/detecting. Rain and snows coming. Digging I got a nice 50s hires, a few decorative perfumes, 1-2 milks, 1 bromo, (saw 6 jumbo magnesias but left them) 3 horseshoes, good amounts of copper wire, aluminum, and some brass fittings.

  One nice Pepsi but of course the neck was broke. Another interesting one is a 7OZ Kerns delicious beverages Blue and gold lable. bottled by Fred Kerns Port Huron MI. Havent researched this yet. Unfortunately it also was broken. I did blow up another (what wouldve been a nice one) Dr Pepper when I slammed the shovel into the dirt. Wouldve been the 3rd nice one from this dump.

 Then I did get some detecting in and found 3Qtr/2D/13P a stainless steel knife, some scrap copper and aluminum. I poked around some different spots I hadnt tried before and found a few coins. Nothing old or collectible today though as far as coinage.

 With the weather changing and the possibility of snow it might be the end (for a bit--hope we get another warm up coming). Had the place all to myself....the Horse riders just waved and rode by. Have to see what happens with the weather if I can keep diggin thru winter!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

oh man...guy on the detecting forum I go to has a huge hunk of land. He MD's on it. It's had houses, schools, churches etc..so he posts a few bottles and says he has tons strewn all over just walking...he then posts this:

 "This is literally not half of what i've found here and not even a fraction of whats in my ditch line. I don't do bottles and i dont know what they're worth. I like coins. I've read that some of the bottles could be worth a fortune...1890's bottles are EVERYWHERE on my property...so if anyone is close you're welcome to come probe for bottles here. On accident i located a double outhouse in my back yard. After reading into it i found alot of the awsome good bottles worth money are found in the old privvy holes. I started diggin it but man its alot of work. My land has has churches and schools on it since 1840's. I've dug seated libertys and barbers and many indians....if anyone wants to come dig up my yard for bottles feel free to come check it out. There's many more privvys here..this is just the one i found on accident. "

 needless to say...i almost instapooped.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Well lets load the truck, and were off to the magical kingdom!. Although Iam more of a coin collector than a bottle collector--- Cash is cash and surely theres a lot to be made at that location.

 Looks like were finally socked in for winter unless we get another warm up coming through. Snow covers only about 1-1/2 inches, and today is supposed to be 40s with rain. Wonderful weather for my official "youre an old man birthday" 50th. Time to do some reasearch for new sites today.

 Ive located a likely good farm to detect. Very old 1800s (old for our area) Going to try to find owner and seek permission as it looks very promising.
 When are you ordering that new equipment? (detector/acc.). Hope to get mine next month.

 Anyone still detecting anywhere? RD?


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Hey MIdigger, you mention quite often that you find copper scrap, is it stuff like wires and pans or do you get native copper pieces too?

 If you do get native copper material, have you ever found any copper native American tools or points? They are some of my favorite ancient artifacts, because most people don't think of the natives as being industrious metalworkers and the artifacts are very pretty and interesting, or can be anyway. You probably know about the potential for artifacts, but if not then you should be sure to scrutinize the scrap you sell, because the artifacts bring good money and a venerable old artifact getting melted is a sad thing regardless of value.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

No artifacts, as I would surely keep/sell them. The stuff I find is usually cables/wiring/sheeting/plumbing type stuff. Although last time out I did Md and dig up a copper piece in the form of a small sombrero. Now it was at the fairgrounds so it mayve been hand made or a prize from games. Have to give it a clean up. Or it could just be a hunk of scrap.

 I havent even found an arrowhead and probably spent half my life in the wilds of woods and fields. Same for deer sheds--nothin!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

I'm with you on the arrowheads/points and the sheds. I've spent a great bit of my life in the woods. Either fishing, hunting, exploring or whatever...still nothing. Although I do find tons of copper (which I still have for you in a bag ready to ship, I'm just forgetful as hell..sorry) 

 I love native american tools and stuff.... Guy who's on the MD forum I go to was going to school in the town my inlaws live in.  We were going to get together and hunt, but he switched from MTU to Grand Valley State before we had a chance.

  He was dinking around at the local swimming beach (just on the channel, nice little park though..and old.) and he was detecting some rocks that filled the creek running to the channel. Usually you can do that and find a ton of copper. Some just sitting there and some inside of the rocks.  So, he's swinging there, gets a hit..and pulls out a nice oval shaped hunk of float copper. Normally float copper comes out all jagged and gnarled.  Turns out to be a hammer head/pounding tool head from wayyy back in the day when the Native Americans used for all of their tools up here.  And it was lying on the ground under a few rocks.

 I still haven't found anything even similar to something someone long ago like that. Although there are some "hidden/abandoned" silver mines and copper deposits so the stories go...There are pics of a guy standing in front of one that nobody has publicly identified yet... Also there's a stamp sand deposit right on the shore and if you go there and look up against the cliff, you can see ledges with mine openings in it...will have to see about exploring that this summer.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Iron that tool he found would be an awesome find. Surely those mine areas would be interesting (has to be dumps around too) and metal detecting might be some great finds. just be careful and Id let folks know where your going for obvious reasons. I have to admit, I too, would be searching those areas.

 Well down here were covered with 1 inch of snow and the roads are iced. Lots of schools closed, but not the district here. I just dont get these wimpy kids sitting at the corners. 4 SUV`s with each one holding a kid. Unreal! We used to be out there even below zero. You dressed for the cold. No wonder these kids want to be catered to. Back then NO one (and I mean no ones parents) sat in an auto at the corner. My Father wouldvre gave us a boot in the rear and said "out" the door. Talk about wasting gas and not needed. Sorry, rant over.

 Cabin fever I suppose. We have 20s til Sunday and then that odd weather again----40s on Sunday....Possible Md adventure although I might need a pick axe. However, were getting closer to spring. 

 Iron have ya ordered the new Md equipment yet???? (and whenever ya get around to the copper is appreciated--no big deal) and Thanks! Also I almost got this pic thing figured out just have to get the pics reduced to size.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

haven't ordered the new machine yet...before the robins come back I'll have it. 

 We're having the same weather you are.  went from 40's to single digits overnight. Today was -5 when I got up to take the dogs out and get kids up for school. Supposed to be up to -40 windchill tomorrow morning before 8am. Kids won't have school if it's that cold.   I too remember the days when I'd pile into my snowsuit, get my sorel boots on, mittens, hat and head out into the cold.. We Finns are hearty!!!
 My kids don't mind the cold either.  Son still walks to school everyday even when wife offers to drive him. Daughter and I still walk to the bus stop and then I rotate dogs that I take to walk. 

 This freezing nasty weather with 2" of snow on the ground makes a miserable winter.  The ground is like cement.  Hard icy cement.  Water mains freeze and burst because there's no snow to insulate and the frost line goes 4miles deep.  Can't snowmobile/xcountry ski/snowshoe or go sledding.(not enough snow). Only left with ice skating and hockey. Or sitting in the house fingerpicking some blues on my guitar or living on forums when nobody else is home..


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

bah..I was going to list my "so far last of the year finds"... 
 Was looking through my bookshelves (i'm down to about 800 books now...donated 22boxes when we bought the house) and found some old books I don't even remember buying. All first editions, unless otherwise noted. These count because, umm, I just found them!

 Woody Allen's The Floating Lightbulb. 
  The Pride of The Yankees..the Lou Gerigh biography from his roomate.
  Harold Robbin's The Dream Merchants. 
  1929's Short Stories from The New Yorker (short stories culled from the New Yorker).
   Herman Wouk's Aurora Dawn.  
 Flush, the biography of Virginia Woolf's dog. 
 The Soul of Lilith by Marie Corelli (not in the best shape. spine needs to be repaired). 
  Before the Sun Goes Down, Elizabeth Howard (spine work needed here too).  
 1892 printing of the Hoosier School Master.  

 Found a bunch of stuff I'd forgotten father in law gave me. 
  An old posthole digger. wooden T handle, auger style head on it.  I didn't realize how much some of those go for!! 
 Some homemade early century (if not prior) wood clamps. 2 pieces of wood, hand carved and shaped with a thick hunk of leather (looks like an old shoe. Think Little Rascals style) and those old cobbler nails.  
 An antique rivet press. 
 Turn of the century hand cranked eggbeater. 
 two old iron irons with stands. 
  Huge bucket full of brass doorknobs, plates, push button deadbolts. I sold a bunch of it already.  
 He also has one of those 1 or 2horse standing motor/engines waiting for me in his garage.

 History of Ancient Civilization (both volumes) 1936 Edition. Even has the "application" for the Children's Institute (was a learning thing that Grolier did) and the rejection note from Grolier because the student didn't provide certain info. 
 1942 full set, almost mint condition, Book of Knowledge with 5 of the annex books.  

 Just a ton of stuff I found. Old insulators I forgot I still had.  And that Xerox recorder thing. Must be one of the only ones left.  Archivist said they were supposed to stay with the rep and returned to xerox. Think I'll be able to buy at least the new detector I want from selling that stuff..

 Had most of it boxed and stored so wife didn't nag me about cleaning the basement.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Ummm, where do you keep all this stuff? You have a very patient wife my friend!. I was just thinking of buying another bookcase yesterday. Have some books but not nearly 800. Most of my reading is coins/miltary-U.S.-world history/ Economics ah, my interests are all over the place as far as reading.

 I have some of those 1st editions I watch for at sales too. Plus, I need to get them sold and buy my detector and accessories. Thats why I cant wait for spring------sales/flea mkt metal detecting botlle digging...$$.

 Talk about odd weather today----below zero here (can tell when its that cold the snow skeaks when your walking on it).....Sun-Mon are to be in the 40s again.......Very strange weather. Going to walk the woods again and see what can be found out there.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

yeah the weather is nuts!!! today was -8 and -21 windchill. 2hour delay for schools. 2 hours go by, it's now -12 and -30ish and they still have school...I don't understand. The kids in more rural areas are going to have issues because they still have to sit out in the cold and wait for the bus.  Just ignorant.

 Luckily the house we bought as a large basement. The guy must have been a woodworking freak. I have one square area that's nothing but worktable. with 1 continuous shelf underneath. so that's 12x6x12.  I have another one near the laundry stuff that was there..all of my bags and bags of stuff are under that and then there's the gross room. I call it that because it was the old coal bin. Has a poured floor, rock walls. I insulated the crap out of it, drylocked the floor and walls so that it's able to be occupied with stuff. Boxes are hiding in there. As far as the books, our 4th bedroom is a spare room so I have bookshelves in there.

 Wish we were going to get '40's next week. I'd go walk the RR tracks and look for bottles and whatnot. At least get the kids and dogs out bumming with me. 

 I won't be able to get out and actually put a shovel to the ground until late april.  So I'm just doing research like crazy on inlaws area. Alot of abandoned mines and stuff up there.  going to find some and hit them up this summer with some ppl.

 My book range is pretty wide also. Everything from horror and Cussler style books, to everything written by Ginsberg and most of the other Beats (met him a few times b4 he died), other poetry, and lately I'm on an autobiography kick.  I have a bio about Duke Ellington, BB King, Clapton's book and a few others that I'm excited to delve into.  History, Classic Lit, a few coin books (mostly redbook price guides), philosophy books. The list goes on.

 I hope you get some decent weather so at least someone who lives in this state can get out and get some fresh air w/o freezing their lung tissue.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Just got back from a road trip to Grayling and back. Went with my brother to his cabin to prime the water system and get the heat on. His kids and friends are coming up and probably going to party all weekend there. Saw some deer, but snow kicked in and 612 was a bit slick. Now down here near Flint is a mess with slick roads.

 On a good note the Brother has a guy plow the driveway--who happens to run the dump near his cabin. Going to have a talk with him about the "old" dump locations. Told my brother I may need the cabin in the spring for some archeological digs for maybe a week or two. Plus talking to this fellow about detection areas. Think this may prove to be a fruitful connection.

 So my brother says "whats in it for me"?. To which I replied the fact that shiney trinkets will adorn peoples tables, valuable coins will be mine and cash in MY pocket!..... Besides he screwed himself by showing me on the way home where the guy lives!!!!!!


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Nice (re)discoveries IronMT! Be sure to check the ole knobs and plates for rare or collectible designs, some can go for big bucks. The Book of Knowledge was one of my favorite sets as I was growing up, in 1st grade I found 1 volume (#9, from 1922 i think) on the ground next to my school's dumpster and I read it cover to cover, it was so interesting. Then in 3rd grade I bought a complete set from 1929 for 2 bucks. I was so happy, lol. I probably have close to 3,000 books by now, including some rather rare and valuable ones. Really need to donate some of the junk books [].

 What are standing motor/engines? Are they like the old-school maytag hit/miss engines?

 Rich/MIdigger, i never knew that snow had that property, it makes perfect sense though. What do you mean about some fellow "running a dump?" Like a modern landfill, or an illegal dump, or...? Good luck on the detecting leads BTW, and be sure to at least toss some zinc pennies your bro's way. [8D]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

I am not the best typist. I meant to spell squeaks. Snow makes a weird sound when you walk on it at or below zero. 

 Well Iam trying to locate the older dumps and want to meet with this fellow and see what he can tell me.

 It looks like I may get some detecting in. 3 days of 40s, 2 in the 30s and then possibly 3 more in the 40s. Like Ive told people in my 50 years here Ive never seen anything like it. Just goofy weather. Call me tinfoil cap, but I think that HAARP gadget in Alaska has some Jackwagon jerkin the wrong controls.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

I knew what you intended to type, no worries. Despite being rather straightforward, I had never really thought about the squeaking of snow as related to rather low temps before.

 The weather has been bizarre all over the nation, it's cold right now here (20) but it will be getting up to 41 tomorrow, then highs of 36, 34, 40, 41, and 41 for the following days. I might actually get to do a bit more digging in a 20s dump I frequent! I've been meaning to detect the creek adjacent to the dump(s) for scrap and coins, as i've shoveled tons and tons of dump fill into the creek, so there've gotta be some coins floating around in the gravel. I'll focus especially on the section of creek adjacent to the 1910s dump. Gotta be some old barbers and indians waiting for me in the creekbed. On that note, have you ever detected creekbeds successfully? 

 Anyway,   Steve/sewell , our resident meteorologist, offered a good explanation of the strange weather several days ago in general chat. And I certainly hope there is nothing goin on with that HAARP array, I don't know much about it, but I certainly don't trust it. And seriously, if someone was actually messing with that device I'd probably make a _hundred_ foil hats! []

 Good luck detecting man.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Some creek areas and old gravel pits when the water level falls with the resevoir drops. Nothing in the creeks yet, I did one with a goldpan but nothing. Going to try again panning some areas.

 I did find coins along the shore areas which wouldve been 3-5 ft deep. And a few diecast cars.

 The warm up hits I have some places ready to hit that have been good this month. Like to find some more silver and gold there. guess we will see.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

Hey Plumbata,

 Sorry I missed your question on my finds...the spoon was plated and the silver peeled off while cleaning it and the watch appears to be stainless steel as it lacks hallmarks. The copper case has a nice design in the metal.

 I have 3" of snow now here in NH so I am done for now, it is supposeed to warm up this week so I will be out in the woods on thurs-fri cellar hole hunting.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

yeah plumb. Some of those old knobs and plates go for a ton of money. I've sold quite a few sets of the ornate brass knob/plate sets. Easily get over 100 for a set. Wife's mom's family owns a huge construction company and father in law worked there 38years. His best friend owns 3-4k apartments/houses (he's like the 5th largest land owner in michigan..Mike Lahti, was state rep for awhile).  Father in law takes care of his buildings and builds new for him whenever he wants (nice retirement) He's bringing quite a bit of stuff home to me to liquidate..it's a nice steady source.

 Our house has all the original glass and brass knobs etc..even has the original brass knobs and floor/header locks for the french doors between the living room/entry and living room/dining room. love old history craftsmany stuff.

 the standing motor thing is an old motor on built in stand...I'd never seen one before. Father in law said they were common back in the day...

 similar to this: 
 http://www.auctionsamerica.com/events/all-lots.cfm?SaleCode=LH11&search=&category=&make=&model=&collection=&day=&order=runorder&noreserve=&page=9

 Weather was horrid today. went to the store with wife, came out, truck was frozen over. it had lightly rained and frozen at the same time. School is cancelled for tomorrow already which means I get to sleep in finally.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

RD I think your going to have that warm up. Last night the rain and warm temps came thru--not much snow left at all. Looks like 40s-50s through next sat here so sure will get some detecting in. Suns coing out and think the grounds going to soften up. 

 Checking my battery situation, and equipment out. Pretty sure Ill have the areas all to myself again. Got to tell you fellows, this has been the weirdest winter on record Ive seen--But love it for digging and detecting in jan who wouldve thought?

 Iron, I hope you get some reprieve from the brutal winter up there. I know you most of all probably have cabin fever to get out detecting and bottle digging. Also hope your med condition is improving---can you drive yet??

 Cant wait til spring and get up to the cabin areas digging and detecting some new grounds. Not to mention the flea mkts and rummage sales!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More 2012 stuff*

I think we have confirmation of the weather anomaly. I took my lab out just moments ago......theres a flock of robins in the neighbors yard. They dont get here til the 1st/2nd week of march. Only seen this once before.

 Very odd. Early spring coming??


----------



## MIdigger

*2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Decided I couldnt take being cooped up. Grabbed my gear hit an old dump first got a few milks, a nice `48 Orange crush, after finding broken 7-up/canada dry/M&S/and one other that escapes me at the moment.

 Scrafed up some 1/2 copper piping, wire and some aluminum. Not too much just a few bags full.

 Then went into detection mode. At approximately the same time the wind decided to come out of the south at 40mph the sun disappeard and it got pretty cold. Found 1Q/1D/2 pennies, a copper ring, and a pendant from a silver neclace. Nothing spectacular but it was great to get out.

 On a bad note the frozen ground took its toll on my Army entrenching tool. I manage to blow her up. Tried to smash into the top of the roof of the dig cave and we had a failure of the collar. Good thing my good friend owns the local Mil surp store.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

man Dig, sounds like you were hardcore jonesin' to get out.  Weather calmed down a bit as far as ice goes. Snowed a bit yesterday, only a cpl of inches.  If there were places here to dig, I'd be digging them! Much of the main old city dump is now condos. Nice area too. Steep sloped hill that flattens out at the bottom and sits next to the river. I'll just keep doing research and planning digs and MD spots.  

 I know in Houghton I'm going with the guy that bought my Sole elliptical. the guy that turned out to be wife's old teacher and father in law's friend. Old mine hunting and exploring.  Around here, not much I've found to dig.  There's a hill here that's actually huge pine trees and grass etc... on top of one of the mine vent shafts.  Walk down the slope on the other side, you can see where a house used to be right in the middle of nowhere. Going to hit that this spring/summer. 
 Other than that place, most places have asphalt on them or roads.

 Can't drive yet. Went to see the neuro the other day and she says hold off a bit longer. I've been having small seizures. I feel like instantly falling asleep and I feel like I'm nodding off and bam, 20 sec later I'm wide awake and fine.  It's a typical happening with the 2 types of epilepsy I have. Blank for 15-20 seconds and then back to normal.  The hand tremors are getting to be a pain.  took a pic for the MD forum and I had to retake it 3x because I was shaking.  Psych said most likely either from the level of anxiety I have or meds I'm on or a combo of both.  No pain or anything and I've read it's pretty common, so no worries.

 Pretty soon you're going to have enough copper to recopper (if that isn't a word, I'm pleading the e.e. cummings amendment) the Statue of Liberty.  Sad when you crush your digging tool. You must really go to town digging if you're using an entrenching tool!  I killed my Ames planter's buddy last summer digging a hole. Hit a gas can someone dumped and the handle split. Luckily it has a lifetime warranty. Called Ames up and they sent a new one so now I have a new one and a duct taped like crazy one.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Well the sad thing about the entrenching tool was Id just hit a batch of 7oz bottles. So I thought ok, ill knock the roof back a bit. I was slamming the shovel down as hard as I could to break through. About the 3-4th slam, the collar piece malfunctioned and--fail. But By using my 225lbs I managed to cave it in and throw the frozen chunks out of the way.

 This is where my good friend that owns the military supply shop comes in...speedy replacement. pretty much get about 80% of my odds and ends from him.

 I kept scratching but the O/C 7oz came out the best. I got a few other odds and ends. One milk is from a Dairy I hadnt got or heard of, Gilberts of Swartz Creek which used the same orange acl paint as Spragues. Gilberts closed in `65.

 Iam sure you will hit some good spots up there. I guess we have been fortunate down here with the weird weather. Ive got 3 spins out digging and detecting in january. Havent found a lot, but its better than being indoors. Besides I sleep well after some vigorous activity! All I remember was the wind being about 40 mph and really trying to listen to the MD. When I got back I wondered why my hands were numb. I hadnt dressed for cold weather and had light gloves on, yet with the windchill it was 7 degrees. Guess the sun being out I didnt think about windchill.

 I hope that your continued progress will permit you to drive once again. Went through a spell and had 13 surgeries in 6 months. I do not make a good bed ridden patient. Youve impressed me as a strong willed fellow through your writings here. Surely you will come out well from this. You have the right attitude to stay on course.

 Well I certainly cant claim to have a mountain of copper but its been on the rise and hit 3.80/lb so shes movin up slowly. Hope to just add to it. Nice thing when it goes up so does brass. Little here little there adds to the pile. Helps pay for batteries and things (like new entrenching tools).

 As far as the detecting, well I always find coinage, and this place has produced many silver coins. Going to be in the 40s here and if the sun pops out Iam going over for sure. I try to look for places others may overlook. Especially pocket spills near trees. Ive done well with this strategy. Even telephone poles near corners where I see cigarette butts, if someones spent time there they may lean agains the poles to relax. Sure enough Thats where I found a quarter and dime together. The copper ring was just a foot away from that spot also.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Just examined the pendant piece Id left near the sink after washing it. Looking at it with a magnifying glass I find it says:  .925 Italy MA not sure if it said anything after as its worn a bit. Weighs 2.55 grams. Always nice to add silver.

 The thing had small hearts on it and Id figured maybe it was just a cheap kids pc. Goes in the silver bin after all.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Hey Rich,

 Here's me, hoping you've not given up the plans to post pictures. Have busted entrenching tools in my past, gave up on them in favor of the 27" little spades.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

I think we're getting a bit of your weather now Dig. Sunny, warm, snow and ice are melting quite rapidly.  Ground is still like cement, but it's end of Jan and still barely any snow and weather over -12 degrees. That's warm in my book!!!

 Daughter is going nuts to get to inlaws to dig or to the parks to detect. She has cabin fever so badly that she gave me all of her pokemon cards (she must have over 1k of them) to price for her. she's so cute. She has them all in 3ring binders, in sleeves so "she can get the most money for them when I sell them". Girl after my own heart. We checked some of them last year and she was over 1k$ worth (as far as ebay sales go). 

 I'm digging through the 3 boxes of Magic The Gathering cards I have. Picked them up for 4 bucks years ago.  I'm cataloging them right now.  Friend of mine plays religiously and said after I'm done organizing them, he and his MTG friends will take them off my hands...finding a few uncommons/semi-rares. 1.50-2.00 cards. And very few 10-15$ cards...enough to get rid of them and put some cash in the new MD jar.

 If I had to dig shovel-style through semi-frozen ground, I'd probably use the Predator Raven (same company that makes the Lesche digger):


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

bah...pic was too small to upload, see if this one works:


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Thanks for the shovel recommendation guys. They both look like they would be great for where Iam bottle digging currently. The ground isnt frozen very much only about 3-4 inches and I can break it. With this warm up coming 40-50s for 4 days (or more) I should be able to recover more stuff.

 Scrap would be nice especially copper and brass as theyve been moving up$. Love finding those sodas and milks. Supposed to be a spring bottle show around here and hoping to make some contacts.

 The 27th I went for a late afternoon stroll/detecting and found a multi jewelled piece (dont think theyre real) and 1dime/1 penny for all of maybe 10 minutes detecting. We have about 2-3 inches of snow (its currently snowing which rather sucks). Been to the library and doing some current geology/mapping of some possible gold panning and metal detecting areas I plan to work once spring hits.

 Havent given up on the picture posting yet. Ive been taking pictures of the finds to post. Looking forward to ordering the new equipment soon. Hope to have everything in place to start in march and see what can be found.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Almost forgot....Iron keep playing with the radar up there so it screws with that HAARP system. This weathers going to provide me with some detecting weather this week. I figure youre in the interferance track from Alaska. Whatever youre doing up there, keep doing it!

 I figure you mustve left the radar station which would explain why we have all this snow today........No ones at the interferance controls. If you need more tinfoil we can make an airdrop.


----------



## Poison_Us

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

I was playing around with my radio!! No tinfoil, just a 32mile long antenna.

 ELF (Extremely Low Frequency)
 The Clam Lake, Wi (Laurentian Shield) and the one at Republic are the cause.

 Due to the technical difficulty of building an ELF transmitter, only the USA and the Russian Navy owned such systems. Until it was dismantled in late September 2004, the American Seafarer, later called "Project ELF" system (76 Hz) consisted of two antennas, located at Clam Lake, Wisconsin (since 1977) and at Republic, Michigan in the Upper Peninsula (since 1980). Before 1977, the Sanguine system was used, placed in the Laurentian Shield in Wisconsin (at 46.0844Â°N 90.9170Â°W). The Russian antenna (ZEVS, 82 Hz) is installed at the Kola Peninsula near Murmansk. It was noticed in the West in the early 1990s. The British Royal Navy once considered building their own transmitter at Glengarry Forest, Scotland, but the project was canceled.

 Sadly, they call us the banana belt of the U.P. We get pretty much the same weather as GR does in the winter.  Colder here, but the same amount of snow.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

I'm hoping it's nicer in the next couple of days.  While we were out today I was looking out the window and saw the RR tracks that run parallel to the main street down the hill from our house. Asked wife about it and she said it's the original line that was put here in the late 1800's for the iron ore industry.  Noticed it runs at the top of an 8-10' slope that ends in a ditch/trench. 
  All of the buildings in front of the RR line, such as the Kingsford City Hall bldg. sit 50yds or so in front of the RR tracks and are original buildings from the turn of the century.  Might have to grab one of the griffons and a backpack and go for a walk tomorrow. See what I can find. Can't believe I'd never thought of that before. Always concentrated on the old mine areas.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

I do remember the ELF project and all the nutjobs saying we would have 2 headed deer, people with 6 toes, and so on.

 Hope that area produces some good finds for you. Its interesting that sometimes we over look the most obvious spots. Ive probably got 1/2 a dozen I have now marked down that are near the spots Ive been working. Places I hunted as a kid, things like that.

 Ive also seen RR stations in nearby cities in pictures. These are places Ive been near and never knew the old stations were there until reading about them. The only bad thing is most have buildings on the sites. However if I see any demolition work Id be all over that.

 Waiting for this 49 degree weather to hit tomorrow. Hoping for an immediate melt of this snow so I can get out Mding again. Going to seem like a heatwave when we get a day in the 70s. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Wife had to go to Milwaukee today for work so I thought I'd have all kinds of time to go walking and searching.  Went outside and felt the sideways snow and wind. Decided today would be a good day to nap for awhile and then see what the weather is like...I'll take your 49 degrees over this nastiness anyday!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Not much doin here today. Got that batch of books and maps Ive been working on. The Librarian has shown interest in what I do Md and bottle digging. Think I may ask her if she wants to tag along. Never know, she might have some spots to check too.

 Hope you get a chance to go poking around today. Id love to make a week trip up to the U.P. and swing by and check that ford tunnel complex and just look around up there. Bring a 5 gal pail for some of that abundant copper you have in the streams and such.

 Had a marketing idea of selling Lake Superior freshwater shark teeth (you know very rare!) anyways, I have a friend thats down in Venice Fl. Well I was reading the areas great for finding lots of those shark teeth. My marketing I figured selling them at 5.00 each or maybe 8.00 on a necklace pc of rawhide. I definetly have too much time on my hands right now. But, I have a nice scar on my right side where I had a tube inserted when I punctured my lung. I often tell kids I got bit by a 1 tooth shark. To add to the proof I carry this shark tooth in my wallet......Their facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Poison_Us

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Been thru Iron Moutnain a few times...  It's nice, like many places up nort.
 Didja see da tirty pointer?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Oh no..........A TROLL making fun of Da Yooper.......Dis will not turn out t`well.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

lol poison.... I'm actually from downstate, but all of my relatives are up here and they all speak like the old Finns. 

 I didn't see the tirty pointer, but I did put my choppers, took(stormy kromer http://www.stormykromer.com/) and swampers on to go into the crage to start up the snow machines. 

 I always liked the term "apple knocker" for people under the bridge.

  It actually means the person who knocks apples to the ground and morphed into hayseed and such.  
 Up here it means the people who come from downstate and go hunting and setup 20yards away from you and walk through your apple pile on the way in.

 http://www.usaring.com/yooper/glossary.htm

 My father in law and brother in law used to give me a hard time and call me appleknocker. Until I dropped a deer as it was walking from over 200yds with an offhand shot.  They kind of stopped giving me guff after that.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

here's how we roll up here:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCcAOn_yY3A


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2012 but it wasnt balmy out today*

Stormy Kromers just scream Yooper. Have to say though, Iam a big fan of the Pasty. You can get em frozen down here but havent seen them at any food establishments. There was a place in Grayling we used to stop at during deer season that served them. My daughter and nephew loved em. Sadly, its now switched ownership and they dont serve them anymore.

 On a great note, the warm weather indeed cleared all the snow. Looks like 40s all through Sunday. Definetly getting the detectors out and hitting it while its good. Most of the folks around town (gas stations super markets etc) are all talking how happy they are that its kept heating costs down. The flip side is the skiing/snowmobiling/ice fishing and snow plowing, outdoors stuff........well not so much.

 I hope it stays this way til Spring. Warms a bit more and Ill go splashing in the river panning for gold! Looks like I will be ordering the new equipment this coming Monday. If the weather holds a bit longer I hope to get out and swing the new machinery.


----------



## MIdigger

*Feb-1 finds*

Went out today to one of my favorite spots. Used my MXT-Pro today and found some copper,brass and aluminum. Did ok on the coinage. I did manage 2 wheat pennies but nothing collectible. 

 Took in 5 quarters, 7 dimes, and 45 pennies (including the wheats). 1 mountain dew returnable, 1 key and a dogs lead. Little bit windy but nice to be out detecting again. Looks like the weather is going to be detecting friendly until at least next Mon/Tues. Hope to head back out tomorrow and try a few other spots.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Feb-1 finds*

What do you mean by "panning for gold"? I'm leaning towards taking it figuratively but what do I know, lol. I'd love to go hunting for copper nuggets up there, especially those silver/copper halfbreeds.

 Was the Mountain Dew bottle a hillbilly variety, or a later 70s one? Whatever the case it's good ya got out, I bet you wouldn't believe it if a few months back someone told ya you'd be detecting and digging outside on the 1st of February! [8D]


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Feb-1 finds*

Plumb, 

 come on up and I'll take you nugget hunting. I have buckets of it sitting in the inlaws' garage. It rings up on an MD same as a copper penny does.  So you never know if you're finding an old wheat penny (which is still a fun find) or a hunk of copper.  I'm dedicating myself this spring and summer to MD'ing for copper/silver/gold etc up there.  I figure all of the bottles at the farm will still be there in the fall when it's cooler to hunt.  Like I said in one of my previous posts, wife's track coach from high school (also friend of her parents) knows where old mine entrances that are hidden deep in the woods, some supposed silver mine areas (there are quite a few up here supposedly) and with all of the land I have to hunt, it'll take me 5years to properly hunt it out. 

 here's a google map of the area I have to myself (all a bunch of father in law's friends and nobody MD's at all on their land).  Hope this map comes out, normally I suck at posting them.  I have from the corner in lower right, all the way west to lake superior and north to where the road curves and west to Lake Superior from that curve....

 and if you look west, you'll see a ugly looking (looks like a small mountain range, but is just a logging road) road that curves at the end of it. The house there is long abandoned. Still has the original sauna, garage and house there.  The line that goes from that to the west to Lake Superior is a semi-wide wagon road that they used to use to haul apples from right near the shore of Lake Superior.  You can see the orchard at the bottom of that wagon road and then a treeline and Lake Superior.  That orchard was there when the Native Americans lived in the area.  The guy who owned the house was born at the turn of the century and his parents had built the house and the orchard was there when they built the house. I'm dying to go there and MD...

 http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Liminga,+Stanton,+Houghton+County,+Michigan+49905&hl=en&ll=47.179562,-88.722024&spn=0.021673,0.055747&geocode=FUWLzwIdvJK2-g&hnear=Liminga,+Stanton,+Houghton+County,+Michigan&t=h&z=15


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Feb-1 finds*

The panning for gold is just thst. I have some local areas I would like to try. Been reading up on my geology/gemstones and related matters. Dont figure on making a bundle just something to do.

 I shouldve corrected the the Mt dew can find----it was in a trash can (we have a 10 cent returnable fee on them) so it was only a dime but if Ill dig for a penny I might as well pick up those cans!.

 You are correct Plumb--- I got a few outings last month and looks like I have until tuesday to detect at least. I cannot believe the ground is not frozen. I mean its like digging in summer, very easy. We had about 3 inches of frozen ground but now its all gone. Even the lakes thawed. There were 2 ice fishing shacks on the lake. Its since thawed and they arent there anymore. I hope they didnt sink.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Feb-1 finds*

Hey Rich and all you Detectorists,

 I'm a complete dunce on metal detecting. Are they of no use with frozen ground? Do they detect through snow? Can you hear guys sneaking up on you with those headphones on?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Feb-1 finds*

Yes they can be used in frozen areas,yes,and sometimes.

 There are guys that use them in winter, but for me personally I am not digging in frozen ground. At least not for metal detection, bottle diggin I dont mind busting a bit of frozen sod.

 With this odd weather its easy to continue using the equipment. Unless its raining or snowing as my 3 detectors arent waterproof. That problem will be solved with the addition of the Garrett AT-Pro being a submersible unit. Its just difficult if youve got frozen earth, same with my bottle digging. However, the ground here is just wet. Its very easy to remove a plug/cut into the grass. I was finding coins as deep as 8 inches yesterday. The copper spike I dug the deepest at about 10 inches.

 Its been said that its easier to find targets when the soil is wet. I believe the thought is it increases the conductivity and its easier for the coil to pick-up a target. Personally, I have noticed I have found a lot of targets in these conditions. Especially now. Iam going over some areas I know Ive hit previously and finding quite a few more coins. Ironmountain can probably expand upon this theory as he has more exp. than I.

 Ive found coins on the top of soil and as I stated down about 8in. and everywhere in between. Heading back out about 2:30 or so and go for a bit. Then tomorrow probably a good portion of the day. Plenty of land yet to cover.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Feb-2 recoveries*

Back in from the short sweep. Started out finding coins just 10ft from the car. Kept on working my way to the south along a trail. Found a green bead necklace, and a short distance away a new pin on ball compass (always can use those). Plus the scrap as usual. Copper/alum/brass.

 I can away with 3-Q, 4-D, and 25 pennies. Figured for about 2 hrs I did ok although nothing old. I did find an old womans watch bezel with the glass still in it. And the business end of a brass dart.

 Hope to hit it again tomorrow and find somethin new.


----------



## Poison_Us

*RE: Feb-2 recoveries*

I happen to love Da Yoopers (have 2 albums).  I lived in Green Bay for 10 years...so I have learnt to speek yooper.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Feb-2 recoveries*

Poison, I love how ppl up here and nw/ne wisc. people speak... instead of saying "we're going to green bay" ... they say "we go green bay"....

 and to wash clothes is: put a load to washing.  or put a load to drying.

 and of course, there's always "boughten"...as in : i boughten it last week. (they use it for past tense of bought)


----------



## ironmountain

So this is what I get to do this weekend. (besides cook all day tomorrow for son's band fundraiser/concert). 

 I'm getting rid of some Magic The Gathering cards that I've had for 5-8yrs.  
 Daughter's Pokemon cards.
 Son's Pokemon cards.
 Son's Yu ghi oh cards.
 Daughters Dungeons and Dragons cards.

 I only have a few hundred of the MTG cards. Cataloged them and put them in order. Now just have to catalog each section with the rares etc..
 Daughter has about 4million Pokemon cards (the ones in the pic are just her rares.) Going through those tonight. 
 Son has 1k or more Yu ghi oh cards and close to 500 Pokemon cards. (the Pokemon I'm doing for him are just rares and foreign cards).

 The amount of uncommon and common cards they have is ridiculous.

 Then...(not sure I mentioned this..my memory is not that great anymore) my friend/selling partner's friend has 23 cardboard boxes full of baseball cards. All in 3 ring binders, all in sleeves.  She's been collecting since she was a little kid.   So I'm going through those in a week or so and pricing/selling her collection.

 Cards are a pain! so many pics. But worth it when they sell and it's a steady cashflow if you're not selling a ton of sought after cards.


----------



## MIdigger

*Feb 3 report*

Well today produced some coins. Came away with 7-Q, 15-D, 1-N, 39-P (of which 5 are wheats. One one was readable defore I dunked them, a 1916). Total haul today 62 coins.

 Found 3 silverplate spoons, the usual scrap alum/brass/copper a pocket watch bezel, 2 dog ID tags. Dont think I found any silver but its all soaking so maybe Ill find something later.

 All I know is that beds going to feel really good, because my backs killing me. Up again tomorrow to do it again. Love this weather.


----------



## MIdigger

*2-4 I think I need a break.*

Went out and did some detecting again today. These beautiful days arent going to last. Nice and sunny today.

 Todays finds, 2 silver plate pcs a fork and spoon. Plus the scrap alum/cop/brs. 1 silver ring (first of `12). Coins totalled 7-Q, 2-D, 24-Pennies for 32 on the day. And 4 were wheats.

 I was to tired to keep going so I quit early. Looks like I have at least 2 more days of this weather if I want to go out.

 In the last 4 days 22Q,28D,1N,133P for 184 coins, 1 silver ring and a lot of scrap.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: 2-4 I think I need a break.*

A picture would be nice [].


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-4 I think I need a break.*

Kick a guy when hes down!.


----------



## MIdigger

*2-5*

Short hunt 25-P (1 wheat) 5 dimes. Looks like tomorrow is the last of the good weather supposed to be near 50. May go one last time before winter sets in again.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-5*

this weather has been so teasing lately.  high 30's - mid 40's every day. snow and ice are melting and driveways and sidewalks are clear...ground still has snow on it though...patiently waiting while I rifle through all of these cards...

 so far from daughter's rare Pokemon. the avg selling price on ebay is:360+   her yu gi oh card rares are around 200....that's not counting any of the normal uncommon cards or common...

 i've only sorted sons pokemon cards. he has close to 200 rares i have to price tomorrow.  and he has 500 ygo cards to go through. He has some super rare cards. 15-40 each cards...just need to sort them all..

 They said that for all of the work I'm doing for them, if they make enough they'll makeup the difference of me selling some of the stuff I have and selling my MD to get my new one...how cute..would never take them up on it, but i love the gesture.

 tomorrow will finally have time, if it's nice, to put on a backpack, grab my handheld MD digger and snag one of the dogs and walk those RR tracks and see what we can find....if i get in there I'll update yah.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: 2-5*

I found what I believe is a shoe button yesterday.


----------



## MIdigger

*Got me some SILVER today*

Iron youre going to be busy with those cards awhile. Today was the last of the good weather. And the end of my detecting for a bit until the next warm spell.

 Dugout thats an interesting piece. Any idea how old??.

 Went on a short trip and the 2nd target was sterling silver. Its a Army/Navy production award that has ribbon to each side and a wreath in the center, inside the wreath it has an E in it. I then went on and scratched up 2 quarters, 1 dime, 1 nickel and 12 pennies (one of which was a bent wheat). Plus 2 more silver plated spoons. 1 large serving spoon and a teaspoon.

 The 2nd pc of silver came from my gas station attendant. She hit me with a 1960 quarter today I tossed in with the rest. Was a nice day to get out.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

50th silver on the year!


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

Sorry bout the giant pic, trying to figure out how to send from phone.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

Nice find. Coins are always great. However, Iam glad to have a break. Lots of fun going like mad but need to get some other things done.

 Heading to the library to go get some more research books for future detecting hunts this year.

 Keep finding the good stuff!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

nice coin!!!!! always nice to find an old coin.  

 I started working on another set of my sons yu gi oh cards last night. first card I pulled had sold on ebay for 186 bucks. I almost pooped.  I still have about 600 more cards to go through for his stuff and the D&D cards from daughter's mess and the last couple hundred from my magic pile. Fun thing to do with the kids, plus they get to put money in their college fund, bank account and pocket. teach them how to distribute money for their future and stuff....

 I'm glad you guys are finally getting colder weather MI! was 40 yesterday and warm.  Didn't last long. Woke up today and everything was frozen and it's still cold and windy. told wife this weekend I was going to have her drop me off at the RR tracks behind her office and I'd call her after I either filled my pack up or walked too far to want to walk home.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

Iron yeah were back to the winter weather. What did you do, the Yooper snow dance or something? I was just getting used to the nice weather. Funny though tomorrow is forecast for 40+ so Ill be going detecting again. I think all that moisture is allowing me to locate more coins.

 The areas Ive been going over Id bet Ive covered 10 times or more. I keep popping wheats (and that silver WW2 medal). Plus that silverplated utensils stuff is all coming from a 30' section of roadway. If I can just get the road crew guy to drop the plow blade 2 more inches Id bet Ill find a whole lot more. Ill be hitting that area each time they plow there. I know the place isnt hunted out because Ive pulled 231+ coins from 6 days there.

 Ive also learned to switch detectors. I use the Whites Mxt-Pro then Ill sweep back with that BH-505. And it does work, must be the frequency differences??. They find things the other passes over. 

 Well those cards take time (kind of like my coin collection). I used to deal in sportscards back before the baseball strike ruined everything. I still buy a pack here and there but those insert cards really ruined collecting and made it all about $$. Yes I was happy to find one here or there but no one wanted to make sets and the regular card sets died.

 My brother has some 1st issue unopened boxes of Upper Deck hockey and baseball I am trying to purchase. UD are awesome cards they were great when they first came out. But I still like the old Topps. I had some nice cards but alas, the ex stole those from me also. So with the alimony granted me, I am replacing all those "stolen" items with her money which Iam sure POs her imensely. But, I sure do like brand new things. They even took my fathersday, christmas and other gifts. But, in the end Justice prevailed!!.

 So with each swing of the new detectors youll understand why I have a big grin on my face even though I "only" dug a can of slaw!!! And for reasons I cant reveal at this time I might be in even a better situation down the road a bit.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

I love how you mention the baseball strike. As a kid, I was a huge collector until the strike. Made me angry that people would be able to play the game that many of us young kids (naive) would give our left arm for and then strike over it.  I had full series of cards for every year from the late 70s to 83.  Sad that I left them at home and my brother decided to sell them all... 

 I'm glad you have good weather again...that one day cold spell must have cramped the MD style!!!!   still windy and freezing cold here...

 Back to the cards..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Got me some SILVER today*

That strike was the year if I remember correctly, Griffey Jr and Frank Thomas were on par to break Maris` record. I was really pulling for them and then that stupid strike. It ruined card collecting. People just got fed up and that was it. Id set up before that at card shows and make $$. After the strike it went to you were lucky to make table money.

 Plus every kid had an insert card and wanted $100.00 "Caus Becketts said so"......I just hear the dealers now......."Go sell it to Becketts"......that was the downfall. I do watch the rummage sales and flea mkts. I have found sealed sets really cheap usually strip the players I collect and sell the rest off for whatever I can get for em.

 Well, hopefully tomorrow will provide some interesting finds. My Loser brother pulled a 1934 series D 100 spot from the NY Fed thats worth $750 in fine condition (his is better than that) and got it at a grocery store. Now we all know Groinyer swiped his dads collectible currency for a pair of sneakers. Can hear the kid now, "But dad its only a hundred dollar bill".....................


----------



## MIdigger

*2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Well Id thought that with the warmer temps Id get some detecting in. Went to my favorite spot and got a good tone. Unfortunately without C-4 or my entrenching tool I wasnt digging nothing up with the trowel I had. Need a new one as Ive about worn the teeth off the sides. That ground was tough as nails.

 So I tried a few other spots, figuring maybe the ground may be softer in some other areas. Nope, didnt happen. So, frustrated I didnt have anything to break the soil I bugged out and returned to the mothership.

 Foiled (pun intended), I went to the coin shop and picked up some nice silver pcs. Might get another shot next week as its supposed to warm again. However we have 1-3 inches of snow that will have to melt first.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

You should check out the garden catalogues for a tool called a cobra. I have one and I really like it to dig small spots.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Funny you mention garden stuff. Just sent away for seed catalogs. Ill check into the tool you recommend. That last one I got at Home depot, and still need another paint scraper (good for scratching thru gravel). 

 Watching this snow come down is depressing. Guess theres a shut down of I-75 of multiple car wrecks (just hoping my Sis isnt one of them). Good night to be off the roads.


----------



## carobran

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Silver spoons?Geezz,I guess we need to stop giving up so easily when metal detectig.Usually if we can feel that its not a coin we just cover it up and move on.[&:]


----------



## Brandons Bottles

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

I did find a 1913 wheatie yesterday, so not everyone's 2-9 hunt was a fail.[]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile!.

 Caro--yeah one of the places I detect is a HUGE former dump. Lots of old silverware and china from food joints. I find a bit of stainless silverware, but about 95% is silverplate and once in a blue moon sterling. Find a lot of neat stuff there. That scrap adds up.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

2-9 was a good day, spent and hour and a half doing a local front yard. Several Indians, and a nice token were also found.


----------



## LC

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Collected coins when I was a youngster . Had quite a bit of silver up into my twenties . Something about those Mercury dimes , always liked that figure head on them . Of course , that was during the time of my wild drinking days . Got smashed one night and sold it all to a friend for face value . Never thought much of him after that for taking advantage of the situation , but blame myself more for being ignorant enough to do such a thing to begin with .


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

That wouldve been a tough one to wake up to. Been a collector since I was a kid. One of the neighbors was a dealer and got me interested. Remember going through all the books and saving my lunch money to buy some from him each week.

 A.L.-- nice coins. Like the old Barber series. Mercs are ok, and always nice to find.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*



> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> 2-9 was a good day, spent and hour and a half doing a local front yard. Several Indians, and a nice token were also found.


 

 Nice 99!


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

Thanks Rick, yeah the condition for a barber is excellent. Normally, they are worn down to nothing.  Bad pic but, all letters in Liberty are very clear. Dug a 96 O quarter in December I need to have graded, it is in killer shape. Coin hunting sure fills the need to treasure hunt when limited time is available. NOTHING that compares to privy digging however! Something about the sound in your ears, and being outside that can take your mind off of anything.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: 2-9 hunt =FAIL*

I know what you mean Louis, the mercs are beautifully designed coins! Plenty of em out there and its never too late to replace the ones gone. They are atleast affordable to collect unlike some series. You only have to pay big bucks for one in the series.


----------



## MIdigger

*Wood stroll finds*

Decided to check the old dump area. The walls were somewhat caved in but I saw a few bottles and tugged them out (commons). Then I saw a spoon sticking out (sterling), then wandering the other side about 3ft in I saw another stem sticking out. Another sterling teaspoon. May go see what can be found tomorrow over there. Then hit my metal detecting spot and see what can be found.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Wood stroll finds*

Need to get down to where applied is...great coins, in great shape!!!!

 I have this strong pull to go back to my grandfather's house in Munising. 

  He passed in '00  and my grandmother passed in '86 so the house has been empty for years.  I remember going up there from Grand Rapids (7hr trip back then) and playing hide and seek and I found this humge French's mustard container.  Probably the size of a toilet bowl. I tried to move it and it wouldn't budge. Turned out it was nothing but coins he'd been saving since he and grandma got married.  That was late 20's.

 wasn't a collector. was just xtra money in case of need.  Of course that was ruined. From what I was told (grain of salt here) my uncle who'd been living with him and helping him out, cleaned the house of all of the guns and such when he locked it up and moved into town.  Not even sure anyone remembered that bucket full o' money. 

 Now my other grandfather...he was a serious collector.  I remember going to his coin club meetings with him. I remember him showing me rolls upon rolls of shiny brand new coins etc. the 3rd floor attic that had been converted into a "money room" was covered with frames of bills and coins. And a huge walk in safe in the wall. 

  Didn't understand his love for them until I started MD'ing. my mom said that he pretty much had everything the U.S. Had minted. 
 After he passed my mother and 2 uncles found an appraiser (mom's twin brother found him. very trustworthy man) sadly they split it up.  No idea what the $ of the collection was, but none of them will ever have to work again...(well...uncle already doesn't, he has bajillions)


----------



## MIdigger

*2-17 finds*

Well following that post with my meager finds today is a let down. I didnt find much bottle digging. Just some copper wire, aluminum and some common bottles. I just kept the scrap metal today.

 Then arriving at the Md site, about 15ft from the car I popped 3 coins about 1 ft from each other (pocket spill I suppose) The first recovered was a Canadian $1 Loony dollar, and the 2 Canadian quarters.

 I also found a small dogs leather leash with buckle, 1 silver plated fork, a small aluminum token from Swift`s golden west, 1 US qtr,1dime,12 pennies with 2 being wheats. Also one lipstick case buried about 7 inches, and last was a copper top cap to something about 3 inches in diameter.

 Snows coming down tonight, but might be able to go again tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

you might not be finding a ton of stuff MI, but you're at least finding stuff!!! all i've found is a 1940 nickel...in BK change.

  I got a huge lead on the original city dumps.  Girl who is the mom of a friend of my daughter and I were talking last night. Both of our kids were at a b-day party and we were there just bs'ing...her little 9yr old finds bottles all of the time. Luckily old junky ones, cause I'd be jacking those from him!!!! (kidding)...I asked her where the old dumps are at and she told me where one of the oldest ones is and how to get back in there because it's basically a dirt road that's semi-overgrown....going to have the wife take me driving this week and see how far back i can get in....explorer or the expedition should make it in...going to do some library and google map researching first....

 But....first I have to do another 2 "small"projects....

 a month or so ago we re painted the kitchen, put up a backsplash etc.....  the cupboards are that sweet 1980's light oak color...and the previous owners had put a fake butcher block laminate counter top on....ugh..... we have friends who've used the rust-o-leum cupboard restore kit thingy...so I get to do that this week....told her I'm not doing the countertop one. I want wooden real butcher block tops and i know where i'm ordering them. Ikea. Alot of  junk from them, but they have 8' pieces of solid wood countertop for 50-80 bucks..which is about 300 cheaper than other places. I read a ton of reviews and so far they seem to be well received...

 that's the semi-easy project..just takes a few days due to drying times etc...

 The real fun one is sitting behind me in boxes and rolls.....remember my carpet repair on the berber that took days to do? finally I get to put flooring in....one day wife said "i was thinking we'd pull the carpet up and see whats under it"...i told her i'd already done it and in the living and dining room it's 3/4" leveled particle board and tackstrips/padding/carpet...easy to get rid of...and in the front room, hardwood flooring we'd just have to refinish....today we head to the store and I hint that we should look at flooring......we left with 21 boxes, barrier and im stealing friends small table saw for cutting pieces.......

 Also contemplating cutting the cable....we have directv and I like it. but the expense makes me want to puke.  not since i started looking at roku and boxee boxes.  add in hulu+,netflicks, get the amazon yearly whatever plan (80bucks a year) and you get tons of streaming episodes, movies etc for 25-30 a month...not ot mention all of the free apps like b-movies, crackle etc...and all of the normal stations abc/cbs/nbc and others come OTA in HD..going to do some heavy research...dump dsl, go back to a cable internet connect (they have a deal going on and i know the women who work there) so i can have a flying connect to stream............now wife wants to get a tv for our bedroom and one for the playroom now that she knows how cheap it'll be.......gotta see what it's going to run first....

 k..thx for semi-reading the rant....been awhile since i've been able to get on..busy around the casa...good luck hunting...friend texted me a pic of his backyard...sun was out and there wasn't a hint of snow/ice/water....


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-17 finds*

My metal detector *should* arrive tomorrow. Due to this being my first, I started cheap and got the Fisher F2. I have read the reviews online, and talked to some guys locally who detect, and the F2 seems like a good, cheap machine. It far beat the Garrett Ace 250 as far as reviews, and everybody I talked to told me to stay away from the Ace 250, and only had some "horror" stories from the F2.

 If I get serious, I know I will upgrade my machine after a couple years, but maybe I wont enjoy it and it will be a cheap way to find out its not for me. Time will tell.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

Bixel,
 you're going to love the F2..seriously. the only thing that even compares to it at that price level is the Tesoro Compadre.  When you get it, go outside and take a nail, piece of foil, poptab and a coin of each denomination..."detect" them so you get used to seeing what number comes up on the display and also what the tone is.   

 When you feel ready, turn it on (it's already set to bar 4 sensitivity so no need to adjust it) notch out iron...just hit the upward arrow one time...swing slow and dig everything you find.  you'll start to realize what the junk signals are vs good signals.  

 Also get a good pinpointer.  The one that usually comes in the f2 package is good enough until you decide you want to upgrade it.  Get a good digger. Alot of people will tell you to get a Lesche, but 40bucks on a digger might be a bit much.  Look for an Ames Planter's Buddy. you can get them for 8-13dollars. Also has a lifetime warranty.  
 here's a basic list of what the numbers mean...not 100% failproof. Not sure what the soil conditions are like in Ontario.:

 I've found that if i get a 35 it's always been a newer pop/beer tab...always.
  45 has always been the old style of ring pull...(can also be a ring..so dig these)

 44-47 is almost always a ring or ring pulltab.

 67-73 has always been zincoln, copper penny, dimes
 80-84 quarters, sometimes 85..but lately 85 has been nails...alot of nails...and washers.
 98-00 silver....or a really huge hunk of something buried.
 29-33 nickel.
 41,44,48 gold ring (well, at least my wedding band) 

 Most important of all.... learn to cut your plug correctly 

 http://www.tesoro.com/info/faq/recovery/

 number 2 is the typical way to do it...

 welcome to the hobby...you'll love it.


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-17 finds*

Thanks for the tips. I am going to print off your list of read out numbers there and read them over, and try to remember. 

 My plan already before was to take a pocket of random metal things and bury them all over the yard. While we havnt had much snow at all yet this year, their is still frost in the ground(tried jamming in the shovel today, I got a good vibration out of it, LOL), so that will have to wait for a bit.

 I am going to use the pinpointer that comes with it for now. Some guys say its complete junk, but I was talking to one veteran detector who said he uses his all the time, and actually thinks it works better than some of the more expensive ones he has, so I guess it may come down to how good the one is you get.

 As far as the plug method, looking at that link at number two, thats what I would do anyway. I have learned from digging privies if you dont cut it clean, you are screwed. If I do detect in my hometown, Strathroy, you only have to cut the grass clean, in many areas the plug doesnt stay together due to it being almost pure sand.

 I am excited for the snow to melt, and the ground to thaw!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-17 finds*

Well we have 4 days of 40s coming here. Looks like Ill be hitting it again. Did some research at the library yesterday and found out some great information. Ran into an oldtimer.....invaluable they are.

 Gave me some new dump locations to work over. Hope to get out Mding today. Went to pals army surplus store and got some equipment yesterday. The only problem I may have is the possibility of rain/snow mixture. Hoping its all rain.

 Worse case I go recon the new dump locations and poke around. Just need to get this frost out of the ground and strat tearing in to the treasures. Bottle show next month so i hope to pull some things to trade sell there.

 Bixel, hope you enjoy your new detector. Iam with Iron on his opin. I think you bought a good machine. Put in some time with it and learn the tones and VDI`s and youll have your pockets full. Ive been out 6-7 times this month and pulled about 250 coins, a silver ring, and other stuff. Its out there, you just have to find it! Enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

sounds awesome Bix...I too am awaiting the snow's melt.......unlike certain ppl from MI who get 40's everday.....

 So...I'm going to need a bigger house I swear.  Not only have I picked up quite a few first ed. books lately plus the 2 projects wife has me doing, plus the 23boxes of 3ring binders of cards I'm waiting on to sift through and sell...but now i see on CL last night at like, 1am this guy who lives in the boonies has "a whole collection of antique bottles"....he has 3 pics...looks like hundreds of bottles. he has a tall 3 shelf corner unit filled so full it looks like it's going to fall down.  let me see if i can grab the pics...oh, this was his statement in the ad: 

  Indian Sagwa, Healy and Bigelow's Kickapoo Indian Cough Cure, Hood's Sarsaparilla Apothecaries , Dr. C.D Warner Co White Wine & Tar Syrup Compound, and many many more. 

 i'll put up the 3 pics...I sent him an email asking if he perchance had a list or could get better pics or wanted a one shot price. it's a cpl hrs away but buddy and I'd definitely make the trip.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

pic 2


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

pic3


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

pic 4....he might have a ton of junk. but there has to be something good in that pile.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-17 finds*

Worth checking into. Surely some of them have to be worth $$.

 Went to the friends mil surp shop today. Had to get some new e-tools. Got 1 ea  E-German pick axe new, e-German shovel with the serated side, and a Russian model with a bit longer handle. Now I just need a new patato rake and a new spade shovel.

 Also got some clothing, the BDUs are tough to beat with all the pockets and the strengthened knees. Why did I go get this stuff? I got obtained permission to some dumps. What Ive found has me going into digging mode because of things Ive found there just walking by. That and the fact theres a local bottle show next month and hope to unload a bunch of stuff.

 Hope to get started by the weekend and get an idea of whats to be found. Have the sifter box and MDs all ready set to give the area a thorough clean up.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-17 finds*

sounds like you're all ready to go!  I've finally been unlazy enough to get pics of all of the bottles. Need to sell them off to make some room for the cards coming in hopefully this weekend, money for a new MD and get the wife off of my arse.. not sure if i should put them on etsy or ebay...will have to do more research.

 GL if you get out to hunt tomorrow. I'll be doing cupboards!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-17 finds*

Thanks Iron, supposed to be 45 today. May go detect for a bit and see what I can find. Would be nice to pull some more silver. Or a chunk of gold again.

 Leave next Friday for the brothers house in Kentucky for a week or 2. Hopefully have some nice weather and get some detecting/digging down there. Plus hit the flea mkts/and sales. Maybe find some interesting stuff.

 That house of yours should be about completly remodeled by now huh? I know what you mean about getting things organized so you can sell them. I have a bunch myself. Need to build the "sales/flea" funds back up for the year. The economy here is horrendous. Which, if you are a buyer is a good thing. I am looking forward to some great purchases.

 Hope that new detector gives you some nice finds this year. I figure I probably wont have much company at the public spots until maybe the end of April. Which gives me time to clean out the parking lots and such. Still need a snad scoop to go work along the resevoir while its still down. Any ideas where to get something like that?

 Trying to figure out whats up with my digital cam, took a bunch of picts to put on here and now that things giving me trouble. May just go buy a new one. While Iam down at the brothers I will get the computer info from him on this stuff so I dont have to bug anyone. Knows his way around computers (works for the DoD).

 Dont know about any sun tan, but 60 degrees or better should be nice this time of year down there.


----------



## Bixel

*2-22 finds*

Well I decided to do some detecting in my own backyard. The weather is not bad today(5 C or about 40F), and the ground is actually digable! First time out metal detecting.

 I managed to find two pennies. 1953 and '59 canadian. Both from the same hole. I also found a small kids metal bulldozer. Looks to be from the 1950s. First thing I found was an odd thible like object, although it seems too pointed to be a thimble. Of course, I found bits and pieces of metal as well, just scrap.

 The area that I found the bulldozer in was giving all sorts of signals. I have a feeling its where the kids played, so i will have to put on the 4 inch coil and see what else they buried.[8|]


----------



## MIdigger

*2-22 digs*

Well I didnt find a whole lot but its worth a bit of $. Hit a construction site freshly dug. Only 1 dime, some aluminum, a possible silver piece to a horse saddle, 1 silver plated fork, and 2 larger pieces of 1-1/2 inch copper pipe. Figure that weighs 2-3 lbs or so. Plus some odd pieces of brass. Only got out for maybe an hour.

 Hoping to do some digging tomorrow. Temps-40s but say we may get some snow flurries.

 Bixel good deal, youre finding things. Some of those small toys are worth some $$ I have dug a few Tootsie toy trucks and they can go for some cash on Ebay. If its warm enough to dig there you may hit some of the kids play parks. Its pretty easy to find coins in the woodchips at most of them. Also gravel parking lots are good to check. Good luck, hope you find more!!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

sounds like your digging days are soon to be over MI! news is saying 4-8" of snow all over detroit area today...hopefully it stays south of you.  I'm a junkie for stuff...I admit it...i'm getting so bad, wife wont even go in with me because i take forever...all i did was browse books for awhile and came away with a few....

 I have my Etsy store up and running now, just nothing on it yet. Still contemplating if I should just throw collectibles/small antiques on it and bottles and such on ebay or what.....just need to find something that will at least let me sell all of this crap to clear it out for the boxes of cards coming in....and make money. Getting frustrated wit this. One bit of good news. I heard back from the guy with the 4billion bottles. He's an older guy who can't dig anymore and is moving from a 5bedroom large house to a 2bedroom apartment and won't have any room to keep them.  Said it was great that I had turned my little one into my digging partner and in the next cpl weeks while he's moving and he can get back to the boxes of them, he'll let me know so i can make a trip out there.  would be nice to take something off his hands like that knowing it's going to be displayed at my house (unbeknownst to wife) and not sit in a garage somewhere being wasted.

 anywho, these are the few books i spent just under 5$ for:

 first edition rita hayworth bio

 this is my OMG you found that there? find:  The Black Obelisk  Erich Maria Remarque first edition

 Doctors' Wives

 The Train Robbers by piers read 

 not too bad of a hookup.

 I also started going a bit hardcore on the cupobards as you can see by the pic...the ones in the pic, plus all other 300000 are taken off, laid out downstairs and ready to be deglossed today....


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

pic that i may have forgotten to post....this is just one corner!


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Hit a local park today. Its an odd place to hit, because its very long and narrow, and follows a river. Had to compete with areas of frozen ground. I only found a few bottle caps, a pull tab, and a 1975 penny and a 1986 nickel.[8|]

 The area that was thawed ground was actually pretty large, and I only had about 6 solid signals in that area that I hunted. Some garbage, and the couple coins. Meanwhile, the area of frozen ground was much smaller, yet I have about 6 solid signals to go back and find in the spring because they were undigable today. Go figure.[]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Bixel hang in there. The frozen ground can be frustrating. But spring is coming soon. We all dig up the tabs and things. But just when you think its trash you pop a ring, or something made of silver (or gold). Its days like these that you will appreciate those great days finds when they come (and they will).

 Iron thats quite a job you have there. Sounds like you are staying busy up there. Keep up that collecting youre going to need an addition to your home.

 I went digging yesterday and recovered 16 milks (pints/1/2 pints) and 4 sodas and 1 neat looking med (Godefroy St Louis MO). The copper/aluminum and an old ashtray plus the silverplate silverware (even a baby spoon). The Milks are interesting I got a few Arctic/Citizens/Detroit Creamery/Mcdonalds/Genesee/Sealtest. The 2 pints are Arctics this is a brand Ive never dug along with the Detroit creamery (embossed with 3 cent deposit) and the Citizens 1/2 pint. So it was a decent dig. I want to post a pic of these. No coins yet but I have to sift the tailings yet.

 Awake to 3inches of snow this morning so its a good thing I went digging yesterday. I recovered those bottles in a 4ft deep x 7ft wide hole. Looking forward to going back as I havent even touched it yet. Found 4 old Cokes, 4 M&S, 1 7-up, 1 old Pepsi and a few unbrandeds all broken..... But did get one M&S, 1 Star club (Flat Rock Mi), and 2 Flint bottling 7oz bottles that have the <0> 5.  So I dont know if the 5. is 1945 or 1955 (I think its 55 because one has duraglass on the bottom). I didnt look but I believe the Cokes were probably the D patent bottles.

 Had the detector, but the digging got the best of me.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Bix, hit the edge of the river too...also, the coil and shaft are waterproof on those. just don't get the control box wet!!!! sounds like you have a great place for spring.

 Mi-you make me ill with your ability to go out and dig right now without a blowtorch and backhoe!!!!!!

 seriously, nice job on your haul. Milks are always fun to find. you are a copper magnet. no wonder why i see so many hunks of rock flying from inlaws house southward....

 im still trying to get to the RR Tracks to just wander and poke around a bit.  I know of a spot that used to be the city dump next to a baseball field...nice large pinetree farm and empty space next to it..the empty space (slightly bumpy/hilly turfed area) city owned. And wife hasn't driven me to the "original dump" that I was told about last week......figure once I get these cupboards deglossed and painted today, get the hardwood floor in all 4 rooms in the next few days, she'll have no reason to deny me!!

 Sad thing is that this entire area I live on was once originally owned by one man.  The old barn foundation is still there and there's quite a bit of open field. but man, his land went close to 1x1 mile. of course there are a ton of houses on it, but some areas are just plain woods that the city owns...might have to take a wander back there this summer....

 k..im heading back to these cupboards..


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: 2-22 digs*







'Unique' 11th Century coin discovered near Gloucester


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Got out in the backyard friday for a few minutes, and again today. I only do the backyard for about 15-20 minutes at a time because I get bored in my own backyard.[8|] Just about finished it up now.

 Between friday and today I got 6 pennies, and 1 nickel, a Lesney army vehicle and one small odd chunk of what looks like melted aluminum but I cant tell what it is.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Surface 1 thats and interesting coin. Will be interested to know more if you get more info.

 Hey Iron isnt your neck of the woods looking at another snowstorm?? So far its melting off again here. Though the sun is misleading. Theres 30mph winds so much for detecting today. Have 2 more days before heading south. Dont know if Ill get to dig/detect before going. But I will keep you all posted from my brothers (and having him show me how to post photos). I hope to get some good finds down there. But, I see the weather outlook is calling for some storms down there.

 As usual Ill hit the Patton museum and I know we will be wandering all over the place down there. Maybe hit some flea mkts and resale shops.

 Bixel dont get discouraged. The good weather is coming. Just keep learning the tones of your machine. The more you use them, the better you become as an operator. Just keep hitting places people go, parking lots, fishing spots, hunting spots, parks,schools.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

yeah supposed to get snow tonight/tomorrow (feb 28/29). NO idea how much though. 

 I'm feeling old right now. We spent only a couple hours painting and while the doors and stuff were drying we decided to get adventurous and start on the floors....

 K...i workout alot...i'm built like one of those "worlds strongest men" dudes...not that huge, but same type of build....my body was wrecked last night.....worked on floors by myself all day....even more wrecked. although they are all almost done..just have to cut the carpet to wood and wood to tile bars. 

  My mother called me today lol..she's at an estate sale and talking to me in this hushed tone about this stoneware milkbottle she's looking at. she remembers the dairy it's from and it's now defunct and there are no chips etc on the bottle...10 bucks..told her to buy it and send it to me.....if anything, it'll make her feel like she helped the cause.

 Daughter had a basketball tourney this past sunday. they won every game and won the tourney...inlaws drove the 2hrs to go watch and father in law started talking metal detecting and how interesting it looks etc...i asked him when he wants me to help find one for him? he just laughed...but said he knows some areas where "veins of copper run" so i'm thinking boatloads of float copper.....

 Ok...Im going to brag just a bit...
 my daughter, pretty athletic. plays soccer well, spent years in 4hr a week dance classes and is flexible like a rubber band....
 Last year during a soccer game, the head coach for the high school asks if Meryl would be interested in playing ball....I was like, umm...monday is TKD, tues piano, wed youth group, thurs dance, friday gymnastics....... so he made the practices for saturdays...

 turns out, she loves ball...we're at the Y every chance we get.  She's also very tall.... 5'4" at 11yrs old...and built like a brick ****house. 
 Last year was her first year ever playing organized ball. She did decently. This year.... always a triple double or close..number 33..my little Jabbar....now i'm getting travel teams asking if she wants to play..but she plays with schoolmates for travel tourneys.  friend tried to recruit her for travel soccer today...we're still discussing that one.

 K time to roll..... GL if you get out digging or detecting.  spring is just around the corner...we have birds flying all over already...heck, we normally have snow til april.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Sunny here today, went and got some things for the trip from wallyworld. Packing stuff up, detectors/batteries/shovels/trowels. That milk sounds like an interesting bottle for sure. If you get it please post a picture. Sounds like a steal at $10. Ive been cleaning a bunch of them and others for the coming bottle show in Flint. Hope to unload a bunch and whatever I make invest in new MD/digging tools.

 A question I am having trouble being answered about MD, Which is giving the best depth? I was looking at a Fisher F75 or whats similar in a Minelab or Tesoro? I have the At-Pro, MXT-pro and the 2 different bounty hunters. Just thinking a more "top" end to work some of these old "cleaned out areas".

 The MXT-Pro has found that Tootsie toy truck at 14 inches and coins to about 10 inches. Just wondering about the Better machines if Id get better depth out of them. Taking the MXT-Pro and the BH-505 (found the gold with that one) to KY. Figure if I let my brother use that 505 he will clean up on clad as its a parking lot coin magnet. I havent had any time with the AT-pro yet so thats why Iam taking the ones I have done the best with.

 Iron your daughter sounds much like mine. Shes tall and strong and being left footed for soccer was a plus. Shes just a natural, set records for swimming, played basketball, soccer, volleyball (absolutley CRUSHED the ball when she hit it) About 6` and as you said built. She would just run over people. She had colleges trying to recruit her as a junior.. She did well and got scholarships for grades 3.965 gpa, and sports. In karate she was awesome, and she could lay the smackdown on many of the boys. I messed with her once and she laid a kick to my thigh that left a dark bruise the size of a football.Then she would dress up and look like a princess. I hope yours continues to do well. Iam sure she will make you and her mother proud.

 Enjoy them while you can, once they hit the teen years..........goodbye, they are off into their own world. I know our most fun was going to Montana prairie dog shooting, mountain climbing and gold panning. She was quite the sniper with her .22-250. Couldnt ask for a better kid.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

your daughter sounds awesome!!   Speaking about prarie dog hunting. I never knew there was such a thing until i went out west. Saw all of these signs at gas stations and such advertising them. Then someone told me how much of a nuisance they are.  would be fun to take a 22-250 with a bipod and go plugging.

 as far as the Tesoro F75 and Minelab..here's what i've heard from hours of reading reviews, forums, talking to shop owners etc...

 F75---if you have high mineralized ground (such as i do)  you don't want a Fisher. 
  Very sensitive to mineralization and EMI.
 If your ground isn't super mineralized, the boost mode on this machine will let you detect the core of the earth.
  Personally I'd get one if I didn't have such crap ground.  
 tons of people use it for relic hunting because it is so sensitive and will go so deep. 
 Very fast target recovery and ID.  you can have 2 targets (say a penny and nail) within a few inches of each other and at a normal swing speed it will beep on both.
 semi expensive- f75lte runs about 1100ish...maybe 900+ from a dealer...

 Minelab e-trac-----  (705 is nice, but to get diff frequencies you need to change coils out.....gets expensive)
 If you're hunting silver, you're looking at the silver magnet.
 you can plug this into your pc and download/upload new programs (patterns/settings) that work for you in certain areas.... ex: the park down the road, the beach across the street...
 semi-large learning curve....there is a book out there that's basically the bible of the e-trac. if you read it you'll gain quite a bit of knowledge on the detector.
 pretty good at ignoring iron and emi.  easier to discrim that stuff out and actually quiet it down vs a fisher.
 great for relic hunting also.
 have to swing semi-slowly.  have to give it time to null out to hit next target.
 very very deep machine...
 costs a little bit more than the F75.

 Tesoro --- Often times the Vaquero is compared to the eTrack and F75's.
 No VDI. It's a "beep and dig" style.  Has kind of a 60's radioshack look to it.
 very accurate.
 very deep.
 great for coins etc and relics.
 has quite a learning curve. Have to figure out settings and how to set ground balancing.
 costs about 500 or less.  Lifetime warranty....i've heard of guys buying one that's 15yrs old from someone and sending it in to Tesoro to be fixed free..
 makes you concentrate on the sound only. VS sound and vdi screen.  

 AT-Pro is a great detector.  I'd just never do any water hunting so I have no need for it. So for the price I'd rather update in an area I am going to be working.
 Also, (not sure about now) quite a few returns for leakage and a few other problems. Garrett has been good about fixing them though.

 Whites MXT
 supposedly a great machine. I've never used one.  But I do know they are very capable. 

 For myself, due to the soil etc and the size of the farm I'll be hunting..i'm going with the Vaquero. inexpensive, does more than I'd ever want it to do and you can get an 18" or some crazy size widescan coil.....i can't even imagine one that size...

 if I had neutral-ish soil, i'd get the f-75 over the etrac...i have an f2 right now and know the basics on how they work.....

 k..need to go..daughter has TKD in a few...


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: 2-22 digs*

I gotta thank you IronMountain for that excellent rundown of the nature of various detectors. I've seen enough threads asking for advice but they haven't been as informative or comprehensive. I've only ever used the White's Silver Eagle detector, which my dad bought new in '92 when i was 5 years old. Guess that makes it 20 years old now, but it works fine for my purposes. Many good memories with my dad and that machine back in the day. It seems incapable of detecting deep coin targets (10 inches or more) but over time I've learned how to discriminate between junky signals and nice coin signals and will know by the sound if I hit a zinc vs. copper penny, etc. Silver, regardless of size, always seems to have a VDI reading of over 80 on the unit. That 1877 dime i dug last year had a reading of 82/83, I believe. Copper pennies typically have a VDI between 78-81. Zincs are more scratchy-toned and register a VDI in the 60s usually. Never dug any gold, perhaps because it registers as a lower, more junky VDI which i tend to overlook?

 Also, I got those copper Indian artifacts a while back and they are way more awesome than those crappy pictures indicated. The axe is way better than museum quality; the best darn copper artifact I've ever seen, let alone held and owned, and that spear is a 600+ piece judging from the eBay market. Gunna make a post in general chat about them soon. 

 Both of your daughters (MIDigger/Ironmountain) sound pretty darn awesome. They've been taught well by their parents i suppose. Sounds alot like my younger sister; Dance, Karate, piano, bio-science-studying go-getter, though she doesn't quite understand my entrepreneurial spirit and tends to devalue what i do (since I lack a college degree in my chosen field...). I ain't rich but am making an average of 200 bucks a day, 7 days a week, and plan to make far more as time goes on. When i was in grade school I was very inventive; made an electrical ignition rocket launcher in 4th grade, made percussion explosive warheads for it in 8th grade, etc []). Got dozens of "infomercial" invention ideas and schematics in my notebooks and brain. Hopefully it pays off someday. Some people need to work within society and it's system, and some people are made to work outside of it. It's a fact of life and i embrace it. My gal and i aren't at the point where we can have and raise kids of our own, but ya better believe that I'm looking forward to the challenges and joys of parenthood! Hopefully i can teach them the good things I've gleaned from life without them needing to go through the stupid experiences I went through to learn those life lessons and to accumulate what life wisdom I possess. 

 Also IronMt, I used to be very heavy into Magic Cards. Back in Junior/Senior year of HS I worked part time as a busboy, but made my living from buying collections, sorting them, and selling playsets of cards. I played the game, and several decks i had were literally unstoppable juggernauts worth 2K+. My friends got discouraged playing me because i had such a wealth of better cards that they simply couldn't beat the decks. Bought over 40 collections in that timeframe and made a mint, at least in terms of a 17/18 year old. I hosted some truly wild underage parties with that money. Duffel bags full of hard alcohol in the hands of pre-adults can lead to some ridiculous good times []. I'd whup my kids if i knew they were doing the same, lol, but overall i turned out OK. []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Iron thats the 3 Iam trying to figure out, I like the Etrac but the slow target "nulling out" concerns me. Is that Tesoro the model youre looking at?

 I love the MXT-pro, and the Garrett AT-pro Ill work on when I get back, The BHs are ok for general use and great for parking lots. I just was considering a Higher end detector, Man the decision between the three is like pulling teeth. I still have some time before Spring yet if I want another. Truth is I dont NEED another, but I know there are spots I wonder?? did I walk over some good stuff and miss it?.

 Plum--first off thanks for the comment on the daughter. irons girl sounds like a winner too. Surely plumb  you will have a child someday, just work with them and teach them all you can. An unloved or ignored child doesnt make for a happy and productive adult.

 Ive found most of the VDI numbers you posted correspond to what My MXT-Pro shows for those coins. Gold rings up in the junk areas about 46-49 I think.
 Hopefully one of your ideas will show you a good return. Iam similarly a person who looks at things and tries to improve upon the existing design or make a totally different item to do something.

 The cards you two speak of, Iam not "in the know". I collected Hockey and Baseball cards mainly and wheeled and dealed them back in the 90s. Have some left and buy at rummage sales once in awhile. Sounds like the ones you talk of have a vast following.

 This morning is rain and slop snow but supposed to warm up. If the rain quits I will go detecting for a bit. then finish packing for the balmy 60-70s of KY and with any luck find Blackbeards treasure in KY (yeah, its a longshot---wasnt it actually cuba? jamaica? florida?---Ive got time). Ill keep ya posted if I find any goods down there.

 Thanks Iron for the detailed post too.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Hi Guys,

 No detecting lately due to snow, however I did eyeball this ring and zincoln in a parking lot 
 snow bank while walking the dog on monday.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

*RE: 2-22 digs*

I don't generally read this ongoing saga.........................but, don't ya think describing your 11 year old daughter as being   ".........built like a brick shithouse." kinda creepy.

 I mean I don't know how they use such a term in Mi., but in S.C. it is used in sexual connotations.

 Just sayin'.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Not sure what you southern boys mean by that, but here in MI it refers to a female that is physically fit and sturdy. I wont speak for Iron, but in my use It means my daughter can handle herself in sports competitions whatever they maybe. And, if she so chooses look like a lady at anytime. Iam sure it may mean different things in different regions as many words and phrases do.
 And, as for the thread as with many, if you arent a detector and its not for you, just read another thread. Same as other members talking about bottles (which we collect too). If its not my thing I skip it.
 However, thank you for your input and have a wonderful day!.


----------



## MIdigger

*Feb 29th finds....*

Not too much to report today. Nice finds there RD and you didnt even need a detector!

 I snatched 1Q,2D,7P one of which was a bent wheat. 1 silverplate fork, 1 silverplate knife, a (I think) copper wheel bearing cover, 1 Tractor token I cant make out much something and then Don Jr. Thought that mightve been a silver half when I popped it out of the ground. Oh, and the last super valuable one of a kind--------Chrysler New Yorker car emblem!! Still have the slop snow melting here and there, but went out anyways.

 Used my old BH QD-2 today. Seemed to find stuff ok down to about 7 inches. Hopefully the tornadoes dont get us on the way down tomorrow. Brother says the tornado there today hit 12 miles from his house. Have the helmet and parachute loaded for a soft airborn landing in OZ if we get taken away.


----------



## DruggistBottles

*RE: 2-22 digs*



> ORIGINAL: MIdigger
> 
> Not sure what you *southern boys* mean by that, but here in MI it refers to a female that is physically fit and sturdy. I wont speak for Iron, but in my use It means my daughter can handle herself in sports competitions whatever they maybe. And, if she so chooses look like a lady at anytime. Iam sure it may mean different things in different regions as many words and phrases do.
> And, as for the thread as with many, if you arent a detector and its not for you, just read another thread. Same as other members talking about bottles (which we collect too). If its not my thing I skip it.
> However, thank you for your input and have a wonderful day!.


 
Iâ€™m from the Midwest and the only connotation I have heard the phrase is sexual.  I think we have the Commodores and their 1977 hit for that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_House_(song)

However, I do see now where it has several other meanings, such as sturdy and well built, or overbuilt:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/built_like_a_brick_shithouse

Still, I would think that anyone familiar with the song would first think of the â€œmighty mightyâ€ women described.  It is interesting how phrases change over time, or vary by region.

Good luck finding more interesting artifacts.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Oh you mean like the word GAY?? Indeed words and phrases change. Thats why theres additions and deletions to the fine Websters dictionary. Nuf said.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

I correct myself, not trying to lump all people into a group.


----------



## epackage

*RE: 2-22 digs*



> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> I correct myself, not trying to lump all people into a group.


 It's not your fault, some people are just ignorant and should take a long look in the mirror before making such inane comments. I knew exactly what you meant but I'm from Jersey, not the south...


----------



## Blackglass

*RE: 2-22 digs*



> ORIGINAL:  Bixel
> 
> Got out in the backyard friday for a few minutes, and again today. I only do the backyard for about 15-20 minutes at a time because I get bored in my own backyard.[8|]Â Just about finished it up now.
> 
> Between friday and today I got 6 pennies, and 1 nickel, a Lesney army vehicle and one small odd chunk of what looks like melted aluminum but I cant tell what it is.


 

 What's the condition of the toy car? Some of those early Matchbox can be worth a couple bucks. Can you make out what the number is (All Lesney Matchbox have an ID for each model)?


----------



## OsiaBoyce

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Calm down now scooter.

 Did ya miss the part where I said....."I mean, I don't know how they use such a term in MI." then I went on to give reference to S.C..

 If I offened you please accept my most humble  apologies. You just would not use that term around here to describe an 11 yo.

 As far as detecting......yes I do. Not a lot. I have a Tesoro for those times.

 We don't have a lot of places to go lakes-beach- are a way from me. We do have old plantions to hit.......nothing there. Shermans camps, done to death..........still I go.

 Like I say, don't be tripping or listening to fools.[][][] 

 ............and fools are not hard to find.

 Gotta be logged in...........oh well, like I said, not hard to find.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: 2-22 digs*

As far as these two are concerned, while I have not used the F75 but I am sure it is a deep machine.I almost bought one, and was hesitant to make a decision. No regrets,I am very pleased with my decision. If you want to hunt fast in hunted out spots with iron, no machine is any good. I am a Minelab user and got worked up about the slow recovery before I bought mine. I would not use it in a competition hunt and don't always use it in fields the first time out but it finds coins. The videos on youtube showing it wont seperate coins between nails are nonsense,. There is no other Machine that does this as well as the Explorer series which Etrac is a part of. I routinely dig coins in holes with nails in the same hole.I love reading about how they are weak in seperating iron from quality targets. All this coming from non users or new users that wouldn't do well with any machine. Myself and other Minelab users I know, look for the most iron infested areas of an old park and head straight there and dig silver time and time again. Plenty of machines will find deep coins in clean conditions, but that is not where the stuff is left. In areas it is nulling, other machines arent working effectively either, they just false and make a racket without nulling. I didn't find the learning curve difficult at all.They work right out of the box, and once I found the settings I like, which are widely available on the internet, I hardly ever use the menu other than to change the sensitivity. I have found 88 silver coins this year with maybe 12 coming from virgin sites. I hunt with an Explorer SE pro, which is no less of a machine than an etrac. Same guts, etrac just has more custom settings and I wouldnt trade mine for an etrac. I hunt along side ETracs frequently in the hands of good users and see little or no difference in depth and the SE gives me a sweet silver tone the Etrac does not. Yes I can normally hear the difference between a silver and clad dime. The Explorer II's are not inferior to the etrac either in my opinion. I would agree this series are not sensitive to very small gold but find gold jewelry just fine. They will find more copper coins,tokens,etc. in trash than other machines also. I have not used all machines and if I was primarily relic hunting I'd swing a Tesoro or Fisher most likely. When it comes to coins, don't read pros and cons go to any Mding forum and look at the finds! Who cares how and why they find them, they do.






> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> your daughter sounds awesome!!   Speaking about prarie dog hunting. I never knew there was such a thing until i went out west. Saw all of these signs at gas stations and such advertising them. Then someone told me how much of a nuisance they are.  would be fun to take a 22-250 with a bipod and go plugging.
> 
> as far as the Tesoro F75 and Minelab..here's what i've heard from hours of reading reviews, forums, talking to shop owners etc...
> 
> F75---if you have high mineralized ground (such as i do)  you don't want a Fisher.
> Very sensitive to mineralization and EMI.
> If your ground isn't super mineralized, the boost mode on this machine will let you detect the core of the earth.
> Personally I'd get one if I didn't have such crap ground.
> tons of people use it for relic hunting because it is so sensitive and will go so deep.
> Very fast target recovery and ID.  you can have 2 targets (say a penny and nail) within a few inches of each other and at a normal swing speed it will beep on both.
> semi expensive- f75lte runs about 1100ish...maybe 900+ from a dealer...
> 
> Minelab e-trac-----  (705 is nice, but to get diff frequencies you need to change coils out.....gets expensive)
> If you're hunting silver, you're looking at the silver magnet.
> you can plug this into your pc and download/upload new programs (patterns/settings) that work for you in certain areas.... ex: the park down the road, the beach across the street...
> semi-large learning curve....there is a book out there that's basically the bible of the e-trac. if you read it you'll gain quite a bit of knowledge on the detector.
> pretty good at ignoring iron and emi.  easier to discrim that stuff out and actually quiet it down vs a fisher.
> great for relic hunting also.
> have to swing semi-slowly.  have to give it time to null out to hit next target.
> very very deep machine...
> costs a little bit more than the F75.
> 
> Tesoro --- Often times the Vaquero is compared to the eTrack and F75's.
> No VDI. It's a "beep and dig" style.  Has kind of a 60's radioshack look to it.
> very accurate.
> very deep.
> great for coins etc and relics.
> has quite a learning curve. Have to figure out settings and how to set ground balancing.
> costs about 500 or less.  Lifetime warranty....i've heard of guys buying one that's 15yrs old from someone and sending it in to Tesoro to be fixed free..
> makes you concentrate on the sound only. VS sound and vdi screen.
> 
> AT-Pro is a great detector.  I'd just never do any water hunting so I have no need for it. So for the price I'd rather update in an area I am going to be working.
> Also, (not sure about now) quite a few returns for leakage and a few other problems. Garrett has been good about fixing them though.
> 
> Whites MXT
> supposedly a great machine. I've never used one.  But I do know they are very capable.
> 
> For myself, due to the soil etc and the size of the farm I'll be hunting..i'm going with the Vaquero. inexpensive, does more than I'd ever want it to do and you can get an 18" or some crazy size widescan coil.....i can't even imagine one that size...
> 
> if I had neutral-ish soil, i'd get the f-75 over the etrac...i have an f2 right now and know the basics on how they work.....
> 
> k..need to go..daughter has TKD in a few...


----------



## CreekWalker

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Ok MD users, I may post this in a new post. I am going back to north Georgia soon, I dredge and pan there,and looking for a detector which will locate pure gold, 21-23 karat. The natural Gold is not alloyed with silver or brass, which my Fisher  and my old White 5000 can find easily. This natural gold barely bleaps under any settings. Any suggestions?!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Osia: I know both meanings, but was referring to the one that MI referred to...  Up here, especially in the U.P. it means tall,strong,muscular.  Many Finnish,Norwegian and Swedish people live up here. These women are stereotypically known to be "hardy".  


 definitely not a Minelab. (unless you go with the GPX..they run about 5600 though.)
 They are known to be silver killers and  very slow on gold.  I'd say the Tesoro Vaquero, Tejon, Lobo and maybe a few others. If you email or call their main number, they are more than happy to go over their products with you.

 928-771-2646 they're in arizona...

 the Fisher F70 series is supposed to be good also. I know they are monster on relics.

 From what I've read on the forums I frequent, the Tesoro Lobo is great for gold. and with the non inflated prices of Tesoro plus lifetime warranty you can't lose.

 here's a link to the Lobo Super Traq....


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Oh! forgot to list my latest score that I forgot I had....

 We just finished putting a new floor down in our house...well, 4 new floors....dining room, living room, front 4seasons porch/computer room.  And are refinishing our cabinets....

 anywho, I was cleaning up downstairs to make room for the cabinet/drawer faces and found some older license plates that I had dug up at the farm.  a57,58 and a 38....in decent shape as far as how flat they are, but covered in rust.   Put some Barkeeper's friend on there with water, let it sit, scrubbed and they're pretty clean now...going to do it later tonight and I'll post pics this weekend...


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Got out today for just under an hour. I went to the park down the street. I got 1 quarter and 2 pennies, a bunch of bottle caps, and for some reason numerous pop cans/ pieces of pop cans. I was surprised with how far down these new pop cans were. I couldnt believe I got skunked around the swingset! It is a student neighbourhood, so in the summer coming home from the bars, there are always drunk students swinging at 2 or 3 AM. I have dropped change there before that I heard fall, and had to dig in the sand to get back(yes, I had been one of those drinking students). My roommate lost his car keys there, and had to go back the next day to get them once this past fall. I was surprised I didnt get a thing out of the sand. May be a place to check come the nicer weather on a routine basis.

 Still have to check the sidelines of the soccer field, and a few other areas. I am leaving the one area of the park because it is a park that was developed in the 1960s, and the one area is huge, open, and is used for nothing. No old houses around here, well nothing older than the 1950s. I figure it will be 3 hours to cover the one large area, for possibly a couple pennies, and a bunch of bottle caps. I like to think I have bigger fish to fry, so to say.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: 2-22 digs*



> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> I don't generally read this ongoing saga.........................but, don't ya think describing your 11 year old daughter as beingÂ Â  ".........built like a brick shithouse." kinda creepy.
> 
> I mean I don't know how they use such a term in Mi., but in S.C. it is used in sexual connotations.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 


 Cuzzzzzzzz  shes a  BRICK hOUSEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CreekWalker

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Thanks, I will research those models! Most forums about gold detecting is jewelry and gold coins, not the natural placer gold!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Well we dodged the storms down here. Been out detecting with my neice. Shes got it down pretty good. Yesterday, 2Q,1D,5P and 2 50BMG empties. Today 5Q, 1D, and 4 pennies. Oh and one brass compression fitting.

 Hit the flea mkt at 8:30am....nothing. Well NASCAR but not my cup-o-tea. Frosty morning and about 50deg today. Yesterday was 70s but torrential rains and the tornadoes went N and S of us. On the go almost all the time.

 Iron, hope the snows melting up there. Looking at tearing into those new dumps when I get back to MI. If there isnt any new snow. Hope you all are staying busy. Went to the library to do some county reasearch down here. Hope to find a few good spots to detect before I head back north. May be driving a SUV back Iam in negotiations on.... have to see about that Monday.

 I have to say the Walmart patrons down here are a trip.  Good luck hunting!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

man you're lucky MI...

 we had 11" of snow overnight.... our driveway is 150ish feet long...i started up the old snowblower (and I mean ooooold...an ariens from the 80's) with a 26" throwing path and worked that horse for about 2hrs.  then the plow drives by about an hr later and we had to go shovel because you know how badly that freezes after the plow hits it.

 good news is it's supposed to be 40's this coming week. Looks like spring is coming fast (i say that now..but we always get one last storm). 

 Nice you can hit the flea market in that cold environment you're in right now!!!!!

 you figure out if you're driving home in a new truck?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Wow 11 inches? thats a storm there. Yes I know all to well about the plows and filling in the drives. If that mess freezes, its known for the removal of the exhaust system.

 Well I will say that flea mkt was brisk this morning because I had a light jacket and got kinda cold with the wind. Although I think the natives thought I was nuts. They were all bundled up and looked like eskimos. I wondered how they`d handle our cold up there!

 Well were still negotiating on this SUV deal. Its a used one, and would make an excellent dog/metal detecting mobile. Looking forward to the coming days in the 60s it was nice to be in a tee shirt and shorts yesterday though!. 

 hoping to do more detecting at some out of the way places (dont go playing the Deliverance tune quite yet--not going that far off the beaten path). Good hunting all!

 P.S.---that 80s comment hurt deeply...I graduated in 1980...Thanks!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

lol...i graduated in 89..so not that far behind!!  was nice today, bitter wind but good temps.  hope you're having fun in the tropics.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Iron, no equator weather here. It was frosty this am, and snow flurries with about 2 in possible and supposed to melt off....I hope I was not hearing that. Didnt drive all that way to see snow. 60s forecast for later in the week. Got some detecting in, Brothers first time out and found a silver bracelet, 2 Q-2D and I think it was 4-5 pennies. I got 2d,4p and some melted aluminum. Fun to try, and I did find a big woodchipped park area complete with gravel parking lot just waiting for us tomorrow (providing no snow of course). I think he and his daughter are hooked. I told them Id leave the BH-505 with them if theyll use it. I think its going to see plenty of use.

 The soccer complex is the one she plays at and its pretty big. Told them they should hit that as often as they can. Drove by the Ft Knox vault and got a private viewing----its empty. The Govts broke, so you all know! we hit the PX and Patton museum, and checked out the fort areas and where he works in the new admin buildings. I tell ya Id love to detect around there, but as my brother got his license there, the fellow told us thats not a good idea. They supposedly had some fellows looking for old house sites and were promptly escouted from the area. Dont need any problems!!

 Well, hope the snows melted before I start on my way back this next Sunday (yeah its asking alot).. Heard gas was upto 3.99 near Flint though. Has it spiked up north in the UP yet?

 Still looking for some silver (had to inform the brother he`d found a silver bracelet--he tossed it aside thinking it was aluminum) and heres my laugh for the day. We did a quick test run on the 505 over coins, ok he knows the various tones......swinging the thing hes found a few coins. Gets a hit and digs, with the coil coming close to his foot and the hole.......hes wearing stee ltoed boots and setting the detector off...and trying to find the coin.....finally realised note to self---dont wear steel toed boots. Good hunting all------


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

oh man..I would have been crying from laughing so hard at that. It's very common. People put on their boots, go slopping in the woods MD'ing and wonder why they always hit a strong signal but can't find the target.  

 Gas is about 3.99 here now too. Saw it go up from 3.29, a few hrs later 3.48 next day it went up 3x and now it's been steady at 3.99.  Glad I'm not driving right now!!! Epilepsy does have a bright side lol..

 soccer complex should be good for them to hit up for some coin and maybe some jewelry.

 Finally almost done with the flooring and cabinet projects.  Finished the flooring Friday afternoon. Just need to buy and put trim up.  I was surprised. The local lumberstore will sell me the 200ish ft I need for 33c per foot.  Home Depot wants 68c per foot.   The cabinets are all done, just need to hang the last four tomorrow.  I'll get some pics up when it's totally done.

 Good luck hunting when you get home.  It's going to be high 30's tomorrow and up to high 40's rest of the week. Hopefully spring is on its way now...

 drive safely coming home


----------



## Bixel

*RE: 2-22 digs*

I hope to get some detecting in this week. Other than today, the temps are supposed to be way up. Today is a high of about 22 it looks like, its 17 right now. Tomorrow is high of 40, wednesday it is supposed to be 52, and thursday is 48, so a couple warm days this week to get out and see what I can find.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Well we may go detecting a bit later today. Been running around the county here. Sight seeing (civil war areas, parks, around the Ft Knox area). I did score some great deals on some silver proof sets and mint sets from the 50s-60s. Goin back to see whatelse the dealer has to wheel off. Havent been to the antique shops yet. Hope to do some looking around. The flea mkts arent producing anything for me to buy yet.

 Iron- the gas down here has been steady at 3.55 since I got here Thurs. Has it gone up anymore in MI? My brother has this miltary discount thing down to a science. Gets bargains on all kinds of stuff. 15% off tonight at the restaurant for dinner........cracks me up. And I thought I was bad about asking for discounts.

 Hoping for a nice quiet drive this Sunday coming back.

 Bixel- hope you find some good stuff. I hope we get to hit this big park its huge and so is the parking lot. Gotta at least have clad!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

good luck hunting if you get Bixel.  Weather today was quite nice and melty. supposed to be warm the rest of the week. Hopefully some of this snow will melt so I can go digging.  

 Gas is still 3.99 here.

 You just reminded me about something with your brother's story.  I have AAA and I never look at their discounts for hotels or anything...I should see if they have an app...

 cupboards are all done except hanging one door. I'll get pics up of that soon..


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

I'm on a tear right now with first edition books and the like.  Wife just rolls her eyes at me. But when I show her how much some of the books I snag for .99-1.50 are going for, she suddenly becomes interested. I'm up to 4 bags of books now. Here are the finds from yesterday:

 Tales of Terror and Mystery by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (ok..not first edition but I loves me some doyle)

 A Patriot's Handbook. Not worth a ton, but it's in mint cond. and looks like a decent read.

 Anne Rice's The Queen of the Damned.

 At Dawn We Slept The Untold Story of Pearl harbor. still has the plastic cover over the jacket. figured it'd be an interesting read.

 Beard on Food. James Beard wrote it. Can go for decent cash, but I loves to cook so I'll probably keep it.

 God's Samurai. Lead Pilot at Pearl Harbor. again, a good read.

 The Bell Jar. Sylvia Plath. First American Printing. Was originally published in England. That one is worth some money. NM condition. The plastic over the dust jacket is still there. Looks like it sat on a shelf for 40 years.

 The Millennium Edition of the Whole Earth Catalog. I picked it up because it's a sweet book.


 I might buy a flute today. They had a Gemeinhardt. Silver looking (not sure if it's plated or not..didn't have much time to read the scrollwork on it) with a gold tone hole they want 24bucks for it. It's in great condition in an immaculate Gemeinhardt case. 

 can't dig or detect. Might as well do research on places to hit and buy stuff.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Lots of books! I havent bought any books yet but am going to check the stores tomorrow. Supposed to rain allday. Had a great metal detecting day. I pulled in 15Q,14D,39P. Brother found 1Q, 8D, 15P and a silver ring, and also a silver earring...............My jewelry---limited to a Hannah Montana necklace.

 70 degrees here today, sure was nice. May do some fishing if the weather holds, if not shopping again. Have a few big parks left to detect yet if the weather is good Fri/Sat. Good luck all.

 Iron lets see that finished cabnetry there!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Man...you had some good finds...especially the Hannah Montana piece!  your brother had a nice day too. Silver is always good..

 Ok, cabinet time.  These were that 1980's light oak cabinets.  Now they are "Mocha" colored.  They turned out way better than I expected.

 the countertop needs to be replaced...the guy who owned the house a cpl years before us put that ugly laminate butcher block pitiful looking stuff.  I told wife I'm going to order some 2" butcher block countertops. 

 k...pewter hardware, mocha colored. The backsplash mosaic tile I put in a cpl of months ago. Wife wanted a backsplash then realized that the window is only a cpl of inches above the counter so I just did everything under the top cabs and up the window to the wall between the cabinets.

 Pardon the mess in the kitchen.  I was doing both the flooring and cabinets at same time. Keeping sawdust off the cabinets was a pain. pic is slightly blurry because I'm horrid at taking pics.  Took quite a while to do/finish this. Our kitchen is roughly 16x20 which = way too many drawers/cabinets.
 I didn't do it the old fashioned way either. Not that I'd mind deglossing, sanding, conditioning etc...Wife had seen the Rustoleum cabinet refinish kit thing, so we tried that.  pretty happy with the results. Looks like a brand new kitchen.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

The Rustoleum kit was pretty cool.  
 You use their deglosser to degloss back/front of doors and drawers. You then put 1-2coats of what I call paint, but they call it something else. 

  That leaves it a flat milk chocolate color.  You then put this stain-like product on all over and 30sec or so later you use the cheesecloth they provide to wipe it up lightly. this lets the stain stuff penetrate into the grain to bring it out.  Then you use the clear coat and you're done.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Looks like you did a nice job. My brother here, just did the same job. You guys both did great. We were at HD or Lowes and I saw the kit youre talking about. Looked very interesting. I like how it came out at your place. Will be keeping that in mind for future reference. Don (my brother) said it was a system a friend had used and worked nice for them.

 Down here the mding Ive been finding a lot more quarters. My brother and his daughter are hooked. He did some work on the suv so I told him to keep that BH-505 for them to use. Figure they will get some work out of that. Least I could do for the tune up he did on the suv. The rains on the way, so Md may get put on hold for today. Still want to hit that big park/parking lot we saw. Sure wish we couldve used these at the fort. Plenty of spots iam sure old coins would be. Also been finding a lot of scrap metal. No deposit on cans/bottles. So Ive been gathering aluminum for $$. The Sultan of Scrounge will not be denied!!

 Yesterday some lugnut ran over the mailbox here. Mustve been some dope on a phone or something. Its a residential area so I dont know how else they couldve ran off the pavement. Now the road they connect to is a winding road. Those people drive like nuts on that one. I can see why people crash along it. Been seeing more local pics of the tornadoes, man it really took out some real estate here.

 If the rain holds a bit were going to set new nets up at the soccer fields. Of course will have detecors but if theres lightening I wont be out though. All this walkings been great, but man I have a case of shin splints from that climb to the civil war fort.One of the units there was the 9th Michigan (small world). No wonder it was never attacked. All they wouldve had to do was roll rocks down the hill and it wouldve wiped anyone out. Some of it is sheer cliff facing the Ohio river. Hope to dink with some pitures later. Actually getting that dow now.

 Good luck hunting all.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

thanks for the kudos on the cabinets.  I was a bit sketchy at first about using that kit. wife was pretty adamant about getting it. I'm glad we snagged it.

 They also have a countertop one.  you follow whatever steps they have and your countertop ends up looking darker or lighter shades of granite, whichever way you decide to go. I've read mixed reviews on it, so haven't dumped the 149 for it.  I'd rather get 2pcs of butcher block and make countertops off that.  Naturally antibacterial, can cut on it etc...plus I do a ton of cooking so I get to say what comes next!!!

 yah..you are definitely having some nice run on the MD side of things.  Always finding coins or interesting stuff is a good day hunting. heck, just being outside swinging is a good day hunting.

 I love the Sultan of Scrounge moniker.  

 Can't believe people drive that fast.  we get that here too...Our street is the main east/west running street.  it's pretty much all residential and I'll go for a walk with one of the dogs, or walk my daughter to the bus stop and we always see younger ppl driving 40-50 down the street.  it's 25 and residential.  

 A couple of months ago, we had someone clip our Expedition while driving. never stopped or anything. Must have been oblivious.
 We called the police and they came and took our statement and when we described the vehicle, one of the officers knew who we were talking about right away. 
 Thankfully nobody was hurt. but knew that sound as soon as he hit the truck...

 are the soccer nets yours and you just put them up for the kids, or are they park/rec owned?

 we have a guy who makes a skating rink for kids at the park behind our house and floodlights so ppl can skate at night. in the summer he puts his own nets up for kids to play with. very nice gesture.

 if you need help with loading pics let me know, i'll help you out..

 We have 2 of the cupboard kits (weren't sure how much we'd use) and we have probably 90% left of the 2nd kit. I'm going to do our trim and all of the doors upstairs. Wife said she wants our headboard/footboard done.  

 Oh man did I get a deal on trim for the flooring project.  Went to local lumberyard instead of HD because we were looking for drawer pulls and such and this place has a bldg dedicated to nothing but kitchen and bath stuff.  Moved from there to the main bldg to check out trim. I knew the guy behind the counter and he said he'd hook us up with 3/4" quarter round for .33ft.... 33cents per lin foot is ridiculously low.  He said without my "friend" discount, it would have been 40 something cents per....
 HD was 68-80+ per foot. Was hard to believe that a small lumber/hardware store could sell it at that price and still make some kind of profit.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

One of my "finds".  we were at wife's grandmother's house (now our deer camp) cleaning the attic out this past summer. My daughter and I found quite a few tins of buttons.  We took one home just to see if there was anything but buttons in there.  Nope. full of buttons.  I'll probably take the time to filch through them all to see if there's anything rare there.  She said she's been collecting them since she was a kid (she's 85 now) because "you never know when you'll need a button".  
 I was thinking that if I need that many buttons to sew onto pants/shorts or whatever, I have no business wearing clothing with buttons.

 The tin is old..I just realized that..... Mackintosh's Quality Street Chocolates and Toffees. Comes from England....

 k...button pic:


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

speaking of tins. My dad worked at Keebler for 38yrs and every xmas he'd bring home the cookie tin that they gave to employees.  Never thought to keep those. They're given to employees only. I do have the Tel Elf Phone he brought home one year.  It's Ernie the elf standing and he's holding the phone. here's a page to one....seem to be pretty collectible.

 One reason why eBay irritates me.  I hate when ppl put something with quite a bit of value for .99 and then a buyout of 150 and end up selling the item for four bucks.  

 /end rant


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

You have a lot of projects. Hopefully youll get out detecting sometime soon. Weve been working over the soccer fields. Dons a board member/coach down here. So he got those nets ordered and they came in. I think the Soccer assoc. paid for them. We were going to set the fields and finish the nets today, but got the torrential rains today. Those creekbeds fill up fast down here. Probably take another 4 days to dry out again. Then again its supposed to rain sat/sun.

 I want to hit that large complex maybe tomorrow and clean it out. The Keebler things sure sound like collectibles.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: 2-22 digs*

There is a PM option on this forum


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Well, thanks for that bit of info. Probably an ignore feature to I suppose.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Iron I havent figured this one out. That MXT-pro seems to hit the aluminum and I find few nickels with that. Switch to that BH-505 and it finds nickels like mad. Does that have anything to do with the operational frequency? I usually set it (MXT-P) to disc nickels because I dug so much junk. Once in awhile Ill reset for parking lots but it usually drives me nuts.

 Sure hope they dont choose aluminum or steel for the new cent composition. I hate these zinc cents. Find a lot of them ate away. Last time I took a bunch and buried them all in a hole. Maybe make some kids day.

 Detected the wood lot next to the house here. Found a bunch of bones (thinking deer) 1d,5p some 30 cal rifle casings, some wiring. Oh and an old washing machine. Saw some glass in the creek but following the creek I never saw anything like a dump area. Trying to get permission to work some of the abandon farm areas here.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 2-22 digs*

Nice exploring. would be great to get to hunt some land like that. 

 The reason most ppl who detect have issues with nickels is that they always fall in between iron and foil. alot of people disc one or both of them out and miss nickel signals.  On my F2, nickels ring in 23ish-29.  Anything other than that below or a bit above is either iron, tabs etc...    

 I'm almost sobbing right now....

 Mom called and her friend (we've known her forever) is liquidating her dad's house and garage.  His wife had (she passed years ago) 20ish Hummels...some still in the box never opened, coins, mantle clocks from turn of the century or a bit before, 10-15 pocket watches that date way back and pipes. Mom said every single drawer she opened in his bedroom and the kitchen had pipes in it. everything from corn cob and briars to, as mom put it, "those white carved looking ones".... our friend is going to do an estate auction on it and so far for just that little bit of stuff, they might get 4k for it.  I told mom to just wrap it all and box it up and ship it and I'd get her some real money for it. I gave mom prices of stuff similar that had sold and we were over 4k with just the Hummels.  So she's going to talk to her and have her call me to list off the stuff sitting in boxes...  would be nice if she sent me a ton of stuff.... me wanty big boxes!


----------



## MIdigger

*Finds for today*

Wow nice batch of things. Hope they get good prices.

 We hit 2 parks today. Did fairly well. I cleaned out 5Q,6D, and 25P, and a Ford emblem from something. Havent checked to see if its magnetic yet. Brother cleared 1Q,5D,12P and a hunk of molten metal. Then we moved on to another park.

 We`d just started when a parks guy came up and informed us there was no detecting in the park. We had missed the small print on the entrance sign. At least the guy was decent about it. I appologized for the screw up. Headed back for some lunch. Also hit the coin shop and bought 12 mint sets (silver) very cheap. As we arrived the owner was dealing with an old codger. The old boy had some walkers, wheats, and some misc dimes and quarters. What killed me was the silver certificates he sold for $1 each...............arggggggggh. Man they were nice and the dealer really hosed him, but there werent that many.

 I really wish people "boned up" on what there stuff is worth before dumping it. On the other hand, the dealer did give a fair price for the silver coins, the wheats he bought for 2 cents each (of course not looking at the dates until the codger left).....

 Good luck detecting.


----------



## LC

*RE: Finds for today*

I have an old two pound lard bucket full of wheat pennies . My Grandmother used to save them when she would get them in change years ago . I have never looked through them to see what is there .


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finds for today*

Well, I would think before you ever sell them it would be a good idea to check! Might find some good ones $$$$.


----------



## Brains

*RE: Finds for today*

i've been hoarding wheaties myself, but i only have a small atlas jar filled with 1/2 wheat pennies, 1/4 1940's nickels, and 1/4 other weird coins i've found at work.
 I don't think i have any good ones, but i have a few steel pennies that i think are pretty cool


----------



## LC

*RE: Finds for today*

I think about going through them from time to time but never seem to get around to it . I will though if I ever decide to unload them . They are just mellowing away under the bed .


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Finds for today*

nice finds again MI,  Mom called me again and said they are putting everything that will fit into cardboard boxes to ship to me.  Shes still giving me her dad's Henry that has never been out of the box. I guess it's still wrapped up inside the box still. she said her dad took it out 1x year and cleaned it, oiled it, put it away.
 Now just waiting for the list of what's there to come and then I'll adjust from that.

 We almost could detect today. Ground never really froze much and it's low 50's and all next week going to be 50's-60's.  When there's snow everywhere like this. I'd rather dig.

 LC that's a nice pile of wheats. going to go watch hoarders....fascinated by that show.


----------



## MIdigger

*Todays adventures*

Well we did get to detect after the fishing trip and helping at a car accident. Then the best find of the day when I looked down on the hiway and saw a coin. Reached to pick it up and had strange markings. German 10 pfenning coin!! 

 Don whipped me in todays coin count. I had a scrambled mess of 1q 2d and 26p and a nascar diecast car. He came away with 2q 6d 25p, oh and a creek chub he caught (no trout today). So instead of fresh fish we had BBQ chicken and steaks. Way to end a great vacation with the family. Start back for MI at 4am tomorrow morning.

 Cant wait to get back and dive into that new dump area, and hopefully find some coins. Not sure on my total take of coins here but got a bag full to clean up when I get back. Dont think theres any silver but I didnt check them closely yet.

 Iron sounds like this week may be your first hunt there? Good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

you had fun with family, got to fish and MD and a sack o' coins.  sounds like a good vacation to me.

 have a safe trip back.  Projects are finally winding down. floor is done, cupboards are done.  I still have a bunch of stuff to list so I can make room for all of those baseball cards we're getting....I cant even imagine what 23boxes  full of 3ring binders looks like...

 I dug up some license plates I found MD'ing at the farm.  a 1937 Michgan plate...looks blue with yellow writing.
 A '57 water wonderland red/white lettering
 a '58 water wonderland white with possible black lettering.   soaked them in a paste of barkeeper's friend and water for 30min or so...scrubbed them up and most of the rust and dirt came off them.  I found these next to a huge tree in the circle driveway where the barn used to be.  So these plates were probably just dumped under the tree way back when the barn was there....they are all wired together...kind of neat.

 supposed to be 50's-60's all week and 70's by the weekend....would be nice if the snow melted...we'll see...

 have a safe trip home.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Trip back was uneventful. Stopped for gas once and zoomed back. 

 I did find a 48ct package of Duracells (AA`s) at Target for 17.99 thought that was a good deal and works out to about 240hrs of time on my Whites MXT-P. Should be good to go for a while. 
 The weathers going to be great this week. It was supposed to rain last night and today. Havent seen a drop yet. May go dig/detect if its not on radar (havent checked yet).

 Man thats a lot of cards to look at. Got another order of stuff to call in to the metal detecting dealer. Tossed all the coins I found in KY into a soaking of vinegar. Be nice if something was silver! over 150 coins. Its only March and Ive already found over 400+ coins this year alone! Might be a good year.
 Nice finding those old plates!! I was shocked last year detecting that 1912 in the woods. Never know whay youll dig up. Hope your snows gone soon and you get a shot up there at getting out.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

you're racking up the coins.  400+ is a great number.   that's a good price for AA's. How many does your MD take and how long do they last? My f2 takes 2 9v and that'll run (with headphones) 20-30hrs of use.  that's kind of the one thing holding me back from getting the Tejon instead of the Vaquero. V takes 1 9v Tejon takes 2.4 million AA's....

 It's been raining all day here. As long as it doesn't freeze overnight it should be melting more snow.  Very mild winter so far. One dumping of 11" and that's it. Besides the super bitter cold wind, you'd think it wasn't even winter.

 Time to sort some of those buttons out b4 bed.

 HH if you get tomorrow


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Iron the BH`s use 2-9V, the MXT is the one thats a battery hog. 8AA but I do get 40+ hrs from them.

 Today I only used the detector for a few mins and got 1 wheat. Then I set into digging and got 5pc of silverplate, 1 Players soda, and M&S soda, and 7 assorted milks, and some scrap metals, and a 1948 Kansas license plate.The 30mph winds finally let down. Tomorrow its going to be 70s so Ill be detecting and digging again.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

Good news: all of the snow we had is gone. It's been close to 60 everyday for the past few days and the park is totally clear. Supposed to be 70's the rest of the week. Only bad thing is that below 2", the ground is frozen. cpl more weeks and can get out again.

 In April I wont be able to detect much at all.  Outside of the first seizure I had in April of last year, I've had small ones while in bed (frontal lobe epilepsy) that last 20seconds roughly.  Had one this past Friday and wife said I was laying back, left side of body going nuts and slurring words like crazy. 

  Next day I guess I had one while sitting on the sofa. (right temporal lobe) wife and kids said they recorded it so I could see it. Haven't looked yet but wife said it was all jacked up. So she takes me to the hospital and all I remember is getting blood drawn. Wife told me that they also did an mri and a ct scan.  I don't remember a thing about it.  So my psych and my neuro suggested I get a second opinion to get more brains on all of these issues. So I'm heading to the Mayo Clinic for up to 2wks..I guess they're going to run tests like crazy. Plus all of the records my docs send, they're going to have a 10" stack to pour through.

 Just had a thought....I should bring my MD down there and go hit some parks at the end of the day...I'd have up to 14 business days to hunt....

 K...need to hit the hay. Wife going to GR and Lansing for work tomorrow and friday and I need to stop procrastinating about these books, buttons, bottles etc...

 HH if you get out tomorrow.


----------



## Bixel

*RE: Todays adventures*

Got out today for about an hour. I was far overdressed for the occasion, sweating bullets in my jeans and long sleeve T-shirt. It was about 70-75 here this afternoon. Supposed to be the same here the next 5 days!

 Hit the park down the street where I finished off the soccer field and sidelines, as well as hit some other areas of the park that looked good. I might make one last trip there to go over things, but its a small park, just connects two subdivisions, normally just used for people to cut through, not a nice "picnic" park, or one that people sit around in.

 Found 2P, 1Q, a set of Ford keys, bunch of bottle caps/ pull tabs and a giant chunk of some odd metal... it wasnt rusted at all, so it cant be iron, but I cant bend it. Its strong.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Iron, hope you get the health issues resolved. Also should be able to get some finds up there soon it sounds like. Its been in the 70s here. Went out yesterday and only came away with a part of a silverplate fork. Probably go out after I go to the bottle show across town, this afternoon sometime.
 Bixel enjoy that good weather. Got my lounging shorts and tee shirt on for detecting today, to hot for jeans and long shirts thats for sure!
 Good luck hunting all.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Well I did get a few coins today, just common stuff 2q 4d and 2p. I did also dig an old Dodge embalming fluid bottle, looks like an old bitters but clear and screw top. Guess that bottle shows tomorrow because I drove over today and it was some beerfest thing today....Drunks and bottles dont do well. Hope the weather holds and can get more detecting in tomorrow...Im about due for a silver strike.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Todays adventures*

I went out for half the day ,got a horseshoe, a church token, a square nail and passed on a lot of lg. objects ,1804 farmhouse, too much metal in the ground to find the good stuff.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

was really close to pulling the machine out this weekend...friday had errands to run sat daughter had basketball tourney and had tourney today...will def be going tomorrow while kids are at school, as long as it stays nice out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Well I took the detector yesterday but wound up digging instead. Man what a workout and I was dead tired. Metal detectings so much easier!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

I've been doing research about the old dumps and landfills here and it's not looking too promising so far.   Still have to check out the one dump friend was telling me about, but the other large dumps are now in "methane" land. There have actually been houses that have exploded there, so I probably won't be hitting that.  Almost went out with the detector today, but it was still soggy as can be.  Tomorrow if it doesn't rain, I'm going. 

 Sucks that I only dig at inlaws farm. Granted, I could dig there for years and never breach the scope of stuff to dig there. But 2hrs away to dig sucks.  Going to have to hit the one I was told about and hit the library again...

 time for bed.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

its looking good for today. I went digging this am--saw the road guys turning over the gravel road areas where Ive found lots of coins going back there in a bit. Dug from about 8:30to 12:00 and got about 12 milks (various) and a few sodas, some scrap aluminum, a lighter and some odds and ends.

 The detecting sure looks promising so Ill end the day there. Good luck all---


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

I got out today for about an hr...disappointment city...you'd think a 100yr old park that's rarely, if ever, seen an MD would be giving up at least clad. I'd rather get the father in law's backhoe and dig this park up looking for bottles.  

 On the F2, 99-00 either means silver or something big and huge and junky.  Today there was either enough silver for me to retire on or tons of junk.. Judging by the past amounts of junk I've hauled out of there, I'm going with the latter(especially when you get the same signal when you raise the coil 6" off the ground)

 .... Not one solid signal other than junk... Have tried going full sens and only knocking out iron, full sens knocking out everything except silver and nickels, low sens and only knocking out iron and low sens and silver/nickels.... Going to have to grid parts off and go slower than I already am.  Was nice to get out for awhile though. Was going to hit the backyard but it's still looking a bit squishy in spots.  

 rest of today is filled with parent teacher conferences, TKD and working out. Going to hit it hard tomorrow after dr appt...

 Nice diggings.  Still researching spots to hit up locally here. Might walk the railroad line tomorrow instead of detect. not sure yet...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Well I worked the roadways. I came away with 1q 6d and 10 pennies. Got 2 wheats but havent cleaned them yet. 1 silverplate spoon, 1 strand of copper wire, and 3 marbles---yeah I know they arent metal...but they came up digging coins.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

you always find the weirdest stuff...do you detect around an old landfill/dump? because you're always getting hunks of metal, wire, coins, spoons, now marbles!!

 I might have some leverage now for a new MD w/o having to sell mine off and buy it myself.....  wife has been hinting about a tablet for a few months but wouldn't pull the trigger...the other night she mentions it again...last I told her we should just go get one so that she'll stop mentioning it as often as i mention new MD's....so we did...that was 400+........ I mentioned how much the tesoro is and she didn't even blink...so we'll see.... 

 oddest weather i've seen in years... almost 80 today and 20mph'ish winds...in March...in the U.P.  normally we'd be barely in shorts/sweatshirts and it'd be 30's-40's with snow and ice still melting.

 this is how simple i've become.   Tonight daughter has youth group then basketball practice, son has a dr appt then martial arts and then youth group.....  I'm excited beyond belief because wife said "while kids are busy tonight we'll satisfy your needs and go to GW for a cpl hrs"..... my wife knows me all too well.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Indeed, I do find odd stuff there. There was an old dump there in years past. I usually find the silverplate stuff with regularity. I think its a combination of the water in the soil and when they turn that gravel over. Nothing suprizes me when I pop it out anymore. The marbles, now I cant explain that. The first was a red/white swirl. Then a couple blue ones. Ive even found the silver jewelry there in the roads. Got a good batch of horse shoes too.

 Going to hit Home depot tomorrow at 7am. I buried my last good 3 prong, and blew up the only surviving one. So I have to get a couple new ones til the rummage sales start and I can buy them for 25 cents each. Cant believe I went thru all of them I bought last year. Plan on digging bottles, then switch to detecting for a while.

 Got to 88 last I heard, maybe 90 I dont know. but it was too hot to go detecting this afternoon I know that (Got sunburned yesterday). Good luck all!


----------



## Bixel

*RE: Todays adventures*

I had a thermometer out on the lawn this afternoon in the hot sun, it read about 90-91. I couldnt believe it. Well, once I went out walking, I knew it. LOL.

 Havn't been getting detecting in lately. Sort of sad since I just bought the dang machine. I am going to do some tomorrow, supposed to be in the 80s tomorrow. I have a park in mind. Its old and off the beaten path, doesnt get a lot of traffic anymore, and is at the end of a dead end street so no cars driving by.

 I have been busy just trying to make some money, since I am out of work, and havnt found a job yet. Been helping buddies out with odd jobs, and now and helping a buddy list items for sale online for his business. All of it is electronics stock. He is giving me an insane cut since he just doesnt have the time to list it himself, and if it wernt for me, it would never get done.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

90 degrees is way too hot for digging/md'ing....  I was going to hit HD this week for trim for the floor, but I'm actually going to a local small mom and pop lumberyard.  Can't beat 33c per ft for 3/4" quarter round.... that's about 50c less than anyone else around... 

 got rid of kids and wife and I hit GW..nothing much there. Quite a few old books, most in yuck condition and no good FE's.  Nothing good there at all...which is typical lately.  Saw the dad/daughter couple I always see there. No matter when I go.  (he's in early 70's, she and her 3 sisters are 40's ish and all live at home still and all the money they make they give to their father to take care of all of the bills and get allowance etc..weird.).  Was talking to them for a few mins and they said they'd been there 6x today and haven't found much to buy...... 6x!!!

 Wife kind of hinted about all of my good stuff in the basement. "I don't want you to become a hoarder" were her words.  I've just been lazy in listing. Deciding on whether or not to put it on Etsy or eBay or just CL it.  Wish silver was at a premium price. I have almost 1lb of scrap jewelry lying around. Looks like tomorrow I start on books and the other stuff in bags. Then acls, books and then all of the yugioh/pokemon cards from the kids...all of the boxes of baseball cards still sitting in friend's basement waiting for us to pick them up...

 Sorry about the work situation Bixel.  I was in the same boat.  Got laid off, company pretty much went down the toilet.  Not sure how the economy/job situation is in Canada, but it's gotta be better than it is here.  GL finding work!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Well yesterdays detecting was a bust. Not one item-- I didnt go long but nothing. So I went to the digging site and came away with 2 milks, 4 pcs of silverplate, 1/2 of a 1956 zippo lighter, some aluminum scrap, 2 inks, and a few creamers.

 Cooler weather today and maybe some rain. Have to see what happens today.


----------



## MIdigger

*3-23-12*

Well with last nights rain I figured Id hit it for a bit today. I found 1q,10P and a silverplate spoon at about 8 inches. That rang in as a penny/dime.

 Went diggin after that and dug 2 mason jars Ive not seen before. Have to look them up for ID. 1 soda from the 40s, some aluminum scrap (got hosed on the copper) and 2 milks 1qt and 1pt.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 3-23-12*

You find nice varied stuff. I like hearing what you find. Better than the same old "coins, tabs, canslaw".  rained pretty much all day yesterday and today.  Tomorrow wife and daughter are going to Marquette for a basketball tourney my daughter is in.  Son and I were going to go but nobody to watch the dogs and don't want to drive 2hrs there,2hrs back 2 days in a row... If it's nice i'm hauling son and a dog and a backpack with me and going down the street to hit the RR line for awhile.  After that I'll hit the park behind our house. At least I know there are some really nice old coins there.  

 I was outside with my dog today and was looking in the front of our house (we have a 8'x35' rocked in flowerbed thing) and I saw quite a few piles of rocks. Started looking at them and realized they were agates from Agate Beach near the inlaws'.  I was reading up on them and holy cow.  Lake Superior agates are 1-2billion yrs old.  I know this beach is extremely old (the glacial rift created lake superior eons ago).  Wife's mom said she remembers her grandmother telling stories of going there when she was a little girl. So it's been active for over 100yrs.  I've detected there, but usually don't have much time as I'm chasing nieces/nephews/kids around...

 I have quite a few like this one (not as heavy though):

 http://www.bjslapidary.net/store.php/pd2287313/large_lake_superior_agate_michigan_6_lb_9_oz

 see if I can find a pic. Also saw a huge hunk of white rock with cracks all through it.  I thought maybe it was alabaster, but not sure.  Found on same beach. It's more translucent than in the pic. 

 bad pic on the rocks (flash was a bit too much).. the top right rock is a golden colored, almost see through.  The rest are smooth and colored "inside" with some banding and swirls.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 3-23-12*

here's the white one. Not quartz, not chalky like gypsum or anything.  

 on another note... heading down to mayo clinic on april 9...guess the appt lasts 5-10 working days.  going to bring the detector.  

 Going to see their neuropsychs and their neurologists etc.. there's a huge coorelation between the epilepsy i have and mood disorders etc.. after having that othe seizure last weekend where I was in bed and left side was going nuts and was rubbing fingers together super fast. Then next day being hauled to the emergency room and not remembering anything except they took blood from me.... (can't remember 16-20hrs of anything that day or the next), wife got a bit scared and on psych and neuro advice setup an appt with Mayo.   

 They have a great epilepsy clinic. I was looking at their treatment stuff...some if it is kind of...ugh... basic mri/cat/ct/pet scans etc...

 but they also do awake brain surgery where you're awake answering questions from the surgeon.
 They do lobectomy where they basically cut out the part of your brain that has the focus.
 they do one where they open you up, stick wires inside your brain and talk to you while they stimulate the brain...then they stick a device in your chest that periodically sends impulses to the wires.....   this basically stays in you for years.

 k..back to the rock..it's pretty heavy.. measures approx 10"x10"x6"deep..

 We have quite a few more in the flowerbed and kids have some coffee cans and sand pails filled with them in the garage. Going to go through those too.... They can sell for decent money.  Kids are cute...I was telling them I was contemplating selling them, they both want a cut because they picked them. Fair enough!


----------



## Steve/sewell

*RE: 3-23-12*

Nice post here guys and gals. I don't get to metal detect as much as all of you but we have some real nice sites loaded with Colonial era artifacts here in New Jersey.Two of the sites I have searched on and have done quite well were right next to the first two forts erected by our country at the start of the Revolutionary war.The first site is Fort Billings which is sandwiched in between an oil refinery on each side. There is a park area owned by the Federal Government and the Town of Paulsboro which sits on part of the original fort.Some of the fort site has eroded away into the Delaware River.It is this area just North and east of the fort that a lot of artifacts can still be found to this day. The second site is an area about 2 and a half miles north of Fort Billings in an area on the beach just south of Red Bank Battlefield in National Park New Jersey.I have found grape shot and small musket balls at this site.You can not obviously dig on either site directly because they are part of the National Park system of the United States. The areas around each site are on private property and permissions are all that is needed to gain access.Both of these sites are 15 minutes from my house in drive time. A little history about each site.

 When the Revolutionary War began, Congress ordered the construction of river defense systems. One of these systems were the creation of Cheveau-de-fries which are a series of underwater obstructions designed to stop enemy warships from traveling up the river. This line of defense was brought here by the Marie Jean Paul Joseph Roche Yves Gilbert De Mortier Marquis De Lafayette known to all of us as simply Lafayette. These defenses was built just off of Fort Billings and Fort Mercer. These consisted of large boxes made of pine logs and lined with wood planks that were floated out into the river and filled with rocks to sink them. They had long, heavy poles with iron tips on them to impale ships as they moved up or down the rivers. These poles sat just below the water line, making them very difficult to spot and avoid. Some of the remnants of these fortifications can be found at the entrance to the battlefield.  

  A granite monument marks the location of Fort Billings, which was built during the Revolution to prevent the British fleet from communicating with Philadelphia.
 It has the distinction of being purchased by Continental Congress July 4, 1776, the first land purchase of the U.S. government, and was deeded to the Thirteen United Colonies on July 5, 1776, the day after the adoption of the Declaration of Independence. 

 The attack on Fort Mercer at the Red Bank battlefield began on October 22, 1777. The Pennsylvania Militia had commandeered the James Whitall's farmhouse on April 16,1777, built the fort and used the house as a hospital during and shortly after the attack. The battle was a key victory and morale builder however with the rumor of a second attack being immanent, they destroyed the fort and left the property on November 24, 1777. This small battle may be the unsung hero of the war as it allowed Washington and his troops to recuperate for the series of raids soon to follow in Trenton, Princeton and Monmouth New Jersey which was the turning tide in the war.  The picture below shows the location of each site with yellow rectangles and how close in proximity to  Philadelphia International Airport today and how in 1776 they were to Center City Philadelphia which was at the time was our seat of Government at the Pennsylvania Statehouse otherwise known as Independence Hall.


----------



## Steve/sewell

*RE: 3-23-12*

Here is a closeup of Fort Billings. The yellow X on the beach is on private property and you still can metal detect here.


----------



## Steve/sewell

*RE: 3-23-12*

This picture shows the sites of some of the best metal detecting I have ever done. Cannon Balls,rifle parts,Grape shot, small cannon balls,chains, spikes,old bottles,belt buckles you name it I have found it. Each area to this day are still on private property.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 3-23-12*

Some very interesting areas to check into. We dont have much around MI that dates anywhere that old. Thanks for sharing!!.

 Iron, Im not much up on my Geology (rocks) but that big hunk-o-white looks like quartz to my untrained eye. My problem would be not smashing it looking for gold!

 Todays very meager finds Detecting- 2 pennies and an old metal of some sort I have to clean it. Decided to go probing the dump instead. Found a pt Brockway clear Mason, 1 pt milk, a good batch of alum scrap, a few BALL glass top pcs, 1 soda and a few oddball bottles. And lastly-the typical 2 pcs (1 fork,1spoon) of silverplate. Think I need the full sized spade to bust up some area...

 Over cast and some rain mist here and there. May go hit the park tomorrow that i found the 14K ring in last year. I havent been back there since I found that. Be nice to find the accompanying diamond and gold ring to go with that 9.1gm band!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 3-23-12*

wow..that's awesome. sweet backstory too. I love the relic/CW hunting stories. So much history.  Not sure if there were any battles in my area. I know Fort Wilkins up in Copper Harbor dates to 1844. It was an outpost that had one of the first lighthouses on lake superior. It was kind of a waste as it was put there to keep order within the mining community and to defend against the Ojibway Indians...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 3-23-12*

yeah..I'm not sure about that rock either. There are quite a few rockhounds on the MD forums. I posted them there so they can tell me what it is.  The pic doesn't do it justice, it looks like a hunk of cleaved alabaster or marble.  It looks just like marble, but I'm not thinking there's much marble on that beach! 

 I got out a bit today...a handful of clad, some ring pulltabs and a 1963 zephyr 6 matchbox car. Made in England by Lesney.  Kind of a neat find. Started cooling off and getting very dark out so I headed home after an hour or so. Didn't want to get the MD wet.  

 I'm naming you the silver plate king.  If you went daily you'd have an 8serving set by the end of a week..

 working on some history research today. wife and daughter gone til tomorrow night, so son is going crazy playing Halo and Skyrim whilst I sit on the computer and research this stuff.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 3-23-12*

Well Iron glad you are getting out and about. The silverplate thing cracks me up. I weighed the bag of current pieces I have just over 4lbs. Wish that was sterling!! Its probably going to bring somewhere about 6 bucks in its dirty form. I do keep baby spoons or anything interesting I might make a buck or two in. Helps pay for new gear and gas.

 Probably going to head over and look around with the MD. It rained pretty good last night, and we had a power outage (long time since one of those). I figure Ill pop some coins I havent found in a new area today.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: 3-23-12*

Hey there you crazy metal-detectorists, hope all is well in life, health, and hunting. []

 I've been busy with building my biz and being an alcoholic, but found time for some quality detecting yesterday and the day before. The day before yesterday i was detecting around the house/apartment and found the tiny sterling toe ring shown on the left of the row of rings. First precious-metal ring i've ever dug, and the first silver of the year. I had bought a homeless person with delerium tremens a beer to help temporarily ease the pain 30 minutes earlier, and he told me that something good would happen to me that day. The absolute first target I hit was that silver ring. A coincidence and nothing else certainly, but still interesting.

 Also found a very interesting but rather ate-up aluminum trade token, which reads "H.E. Nation 247 W. 5th. Ave." and "Good For 5 cents in cash" on the reverse. Most likely from Columbus, Ohio, where I'm residing for the time being. Interesting how it is good for cash, not specifically "trade". Looks like its from the 10's or early 20's.

 Yesterday, I decided to hit an area near a 100+ year old school I had scouted a bit ago. I started with a triangular grassy area in-between a 3-way "intersection". Found the sterling ring on the right of the row, and a few modern coins. Got the impression that the area was hit by detectorists before so I moved shop to the strip of grass between the sidewalk and road in front of the school. It was pretty darn rich. 

 Found 2 more sterling pieces and 3 wheaties ('46, '48, 52D) there, and in total between the 2 days/ 4 hours of detecting I got 9 quarters, 23 dimes, 20 copper memorial pennies, 5 zincs, and a '72 Canadian penny. The vast majority was from the strip in front of the school. Got loads more of ground there to detect too; might even sneak a few holes in the actual lawn of the school. []






 About 19.2 grams of goodies.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: 3-23-12*

Welcome back Plumb! I love that ring with the black cabochon in it.  Nice finds for sure.

 Now that you mention school, I might have to hit son's school across the street and through the park.  original was put up in the 20's and they moved it and rebuilt it.  Much of the original ground still has nothing on top of it. The 100ish yr old trees are still there as is the original baseball field and pines....

 how's the weather your way today MI?  went from warm the other day to mild and rainy yesterday to sunny and 44 right now.... supposed to get below freezing again and most likely some freezing rain.  I knew it wasn't over yet. Might as well get out and get some digging done before tonight!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 3-23-12*

Nice finds there Plumb, what is the silver bear gizmo? Its interesting. Looks like you have a hot spot.
 Iron its drying up. Supposed to have freeze warnings going down in the 20s at night. and 60 in the day. I didnt get to detect. I scratched at the dump. Neat find was a copper, in tact, rectangle pin that says Junior Police with an eagle in the middle, guess circa 1940s-50s, a couple of milks, a small Moroline, the required aluminum scrap and------Say it with me---Silverplate!! 9pcs spoons, 1 fork!!!.......once again hosed on copper. Plus a few other glass pieces I brought back.
 By the time I got done diggin I went to the park to MD and there were to many fishermen all parking over my "silver dime" area........another day I suppose.
 Good luck everyone!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

Nice find on the badge!! Seems like the late 40's to the 50's was token/badge/pin era in the US.  I love some of the old beer/food/drink tokens.  Quite a few ppl on the MD forums collect tokens/pins/badges like crazy.  Here's a large database of tokens :

 http://tokencatalog.com/index.php

 didn't even go out yesterday.  I'll md in the mid 30's and up, but not low 20's.  Ground was pure white frost in the a.m. and it didn't warm up too much during the day.  Stayed in the house and caught up on housework and baked.  Made some homemade pizza for lunch and baked a huge pan of apple crisp.  

 Might get out today.  Supposed to be mid 40's. Think I'll wait til it gets there and go.  

 HH if you get out today!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Thanks for the token link. I have found quite a few of them. The police badge is all in tact includint the pin. I almost let it fly, as I was digging my eye watches for that greenish color of metal I see on the silverplate. I stopped and fished it out of the dirt. I thought it was an interesting find and all the lettering is there. Put it in my display box.

 Its a bit cold out today. May get a chance to dig/detect this week and Id like to hit that spot in the park and maybe pull some more silver coins. I know a lot of people go googly over that silverplate, but unless its a kiddie spoon or something of historical value (the Durant Hotel--Flint silver spoon I dug) It usually goes into my scrap $$ pile. I figure theres about $35.00 built up now, just going to keep adding. Like to see some rummage sales and get that brass (candle holders/animals).

 Going to the LCD tomorrow and work on my Mercury dime album (wouldnt have a 1916-D cheap would you??) I have a 1916 I found detecting and a few others. Just something to tinker with in my off time. I can go through the piles of silver at the shop and usually find some nice XF, sometimes better, Mercs for my collection. Plus help my brother and his daughter finish their Roosevelt set. They only need a few silver proofs and a few common dates. Dont know how much you or anyone else here collects coinage, but if theres a Hobby Lobby near, they often put out 40% off 1 item coupons. Ive found they have a decent selection of coin hobby items and with 40% off I can get some good buys on my things (books,albums, etc). Its only on one item, but if you have family members cut them out to, you can get what you want. I got a book id wanted and was going to order online, but with 40% off that was a no brainer. As you might guess Iam a coin nerd (no pocket protector/slide rule for me though!)..

 Iron, how long is it before your trip to the clinic for your assesment? Hope they can give you and the family some answers. I know Ive done my own with my problem and doing much better too. Medicines come a long ways since I was a kid! Hope some day i can make it up your way, and get with you about a look see at that old tunnel complex---surely I could foot the bill for a lunch, in trade for a guided tour!!.

 Plumb--Hope you get some more items to share from your school finds. I have 2 old school sites from the early 1900s. The one is "In the Hood" as they say. Its safe on Sunday mornings because all the "hood rats" are doped up or sleeping by morning and I can slip in and detect soon I hope. Ive dug around the site and found scrap metals (obviously the hood rats dont have the gumption to do any more than necessary to steal copper but theres plenty of scrap at this site). Ive found some good bottles there too. I just need my Brother in law as lookout. He runs the detector while I dig and  it works out well. That was until last year. He stepped into a conibear trap.
  Didnt get hurt, but I looked around and found 5 more trap sets. Sure enough 3 wingnuts show up checking traps. Id reset the conibear, but they wanted to run us off (its county property) And me and their "leader" had a few words. My brother in laws a bear type build and though they had numbers, we had size, so they figured we werent messing with their sets and it would be ok. What he didnt plan on was my threat of calling the DNR for trapping illegally. So we just left it as an "understanding". However, I noticed the next week all traps were gone. This place I think should give up some coinage. Theres also an abandoned over grown farm building foundations.

 Well good luck everyone. Ive mastered the Iphone picture sending but still need to figure the pic thing here.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

No mercs, sorry. I have a 1944 that I found MD'ing that's in great shape but that's it.  Sounds like you're going to have fun at the HL.  Still a bit chilly out but I might venture into the backyard for a bit and see what it's like when kids get home...

 do people really go nuts over silver plate? I have a huge bucketful. Most of it very old intricate patterns..I'll see if I can get a pic and load it up just to show you the styles I have.

 I head to the clinic on the 9th and they said a 5-10 business day appt. So I'll be there at least until that sunday-ish.  Luckily we found a sweet hotel across the street from the clinic.  There's are some tunnels underground that run to the clinic that have shops and stuff in them. Nice way to not have to deal with 4million ppl heading to the clinic in vehicles... If they don't keep me at the clinic and let me go back to the hotel, I'm going to be doing some MDing.  I looked on a map and saw 4-6parks in the area to hit up. Woman at the hotel I spoke to said the "environment" in that area is very safe to walk/wander about in... hitting up some ppl on the MD forums to see if they want to meet and MD a bit.

 I agree about meds..they've come a long way in the past 30yrs.  I remember as a kid with the huge amount of allergies I had I was on so many meds.. Nowadays many of the meds I was on back then are common OTC meds.  right now I'm on some ubermeds lol... Adderall/viibryn/lamictal/cogentin/latuda/zoloft, I think that's it...  Since psychiatry isn't an exact science and everyone's brain chemical makeup is different, it's a lot of trial and error as to which "cocktail" works.  Needless to say, we've tried all of the "normal" combinations, but he says I'm very med resistent, which I understand.  30+ years of having all of these issues and not ever realizing it until it just started showing up a few yrs ago.... 

 you're more than welcome to come on up and go tunneling.  In fact, daughter has soccer tomorrow night at the field next to the field that used to be the "original" owner of the property in town.  He had hundreds and hundreds of acres and sold a bunch to ford so he could have land to build houses for his workers.  It's just a huge field now surrounded by a few pine stands.  And a trail that winds it's way through the pines to the backside of the airport.... I'll get some pics and post them....  It's hard to MD there, so much junk from kids and such partying.....  

 Sounds like you and your bro are hardcore diggers/mders!!!!  having to stand guard..dang.... plus dealing with traps... you're hardcore!!!!!

 as far as iphone pics and getting them here... I just hit the box with the arrow, choose email, email it to myself and use the medium format when it pops up.  Log into gmail on my computer and save it to the desktop and post.....  haven't tried logging into here and posting them yet....

 going to go get some pics of the patterns i have of plate...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

few examples of some of the cool designs out there...I have quite a few of what looks to be 40-50's... reminds me of the cars from that era...sleek lines and minimal designs.  These are the more florid designs. many of them have more patternwork near the tines of the forks but I'm not good enough with this iPhone yet to figure out how to get actual good pics...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

well I did a short Md 1q,1d,1n,2p and an aluminum pc. Quick dig 4 milks, some alum scrap, a few misc pcs, and 3 silverplate spoons, 1lg, 2 sml. Nothing spectacular today.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Todays adventures*

Thanks peoples.

 IronMT; looks like most of those rocks are glaciated igneous cobbles (granite, basalt, etc), not agate nodules. The one on the upper right looks like agate to me. The large white rock looks like quartz, but you can do some simple tests to narrow it down. Take a file and grind out some dust and drop it in vinegar (or muriatic/hydrochloric acid) and if it bubbles it is CaCO3/calcite/marble. If it dulls the file then it is likely quartz (Mohs hardness of 7, whereas steel is around 5.5-6)

 MI; I think I was just lucky to have found all that sterling. A sweet day but not necessarily a sweet spot. Never thought about that thing being a bear but it makes perfect sense. Very Indian-inspired design. It was a brooch/pin and had a copper pin glued/welded to the back which was missing when dug. Must have broken off. Sad for the owner but dandy for me. []

 I went detecting again today and found lots of coins, but yesterday was better in terms of value. Still had lots of fun though. 2 frat dudes came out and told me that they had buried a time capsule in the area I was detecting and that they intended it to remain buried. They were friendly enough so I let their capsule remain buried. Found 15 quarters, 20 clad dimes, 25 copper pennies, 1 nickel, 1 canadian cent (1963) 1 canadian dime (1986), 1 garbage zinc penny, 2 wheaties (a 1944D, and a 1910) and a silver 1956 D dime. First silver coin of the year!  []


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Todays adventures*

So I was thinking guys, and figure that getting together and doing some detecting/socialization would be good fun. IronMT, if your offer still stands, perhaps I could come up, grab MIdigger on he way, and we could meet and have a good day or 2 detecting for copper nuggets, artifacts, coins, and whatnot sometime during the summer. I have a truck with an extended cab and have no problem with driving if your health concerns preclude it. Hope you and the doctors get some things figured out IronMT. I know I'm not part of your clique of 2, but you two seem like lots of fun and I'd like to meet ya both (you're both weird in a good way, as am I it seems), and perhaps learn a thing or 2 from you.

 Regarding detectors, I know very little about the different makes, but the White's Silver Eagle which my dad bought for 500 back in '92 is still going strong. It takes 4 C batteries, but I bought 2 sets of 4 rechargeables and a recharging unit. Those rechargeables are a bit more expensive than the normal batteries, but they are so totally worth it in the long term. Seems to only go down about 8 inches when conditions are perfect, 6 inches normally, but it finds enough to keep me satisfied. Totally upgrade to the rechargeable batteries, regardless of size, if you are able.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Plumb no cliques here, just anyone that shares a common interest. Ive found bottle digging (to me its treasure digging as I never know what Ill find) and metal detecting are closely related. I enjoy them both. As Iam sure the folks who post here also do. I love the pics people post and the interesting stories. Sure it goes off track once in awhile--who cares. Its all in good fun. I know Ive learned from others and its helped me find a lot more coins. And thanks to everyone for their knowledge.

 Plumb-- that must be an older unit as Ive not heard of one using C batteries...But as long as she works thats all thats important. My old BH QD2 is I think 12 yrs old and I use it once in a while and it still finds things.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

thx plumb!!! i'll drop some filings in vinegar and see what happens.  I have huge hunks of quarts from the white semi-transparent stuff to super clear looks like diamond embedded in the rock kind.  As for the rocks, I was doing some more research and figured out same as you said, igneous rocks with gas pockets and such.  I dug out a few more yesterday in the kids' buckets and they look more like agates. First thought they were jasper, but different properties and these weren't opaque, you could see through them with a light behind them and see faint lines in them that went all the way around so figure they're agates of some sort. Plus they're all egg shaped, which I'd assume would be from water erosion.  

 That would be sweet to get all of us together.  I'm doing some research now on a place about 10-15miles north of here.  Friend has a camp on an old logging trail road and he said there was a boy scout camp that the Conservation Corps built (the built the main hall and some of the cabins) and it was under water for quite awhile.  Now it's not and it's dry.  going to have to get wifey to drive me up. 

 I spoke with daughter and asked her to remind me to get pics of the tunnel entrance today.  Now that I think about it, the concrete/stone foundation that you have to go into to get to the entry also looks like an old barn foundation.  Will have to double check when I get there.  Going to maybe go all metal mode and hit the field areas near the tree lines (away from where the kids all party) and go relic hunting...Oh if I could only find his old commode!!!!! Might have to hit the library tonight after my dr appt and see what their sanborn maps have to say. 

 I'm thinking she's warming up to the idea now! She's addicted to this book series she bought for the kindle app on ipad.  last night I told her I might get one for me. She just rolled her eyes and said we have one, find something else.....so it's looking good...

 Freezing cold today!!! forecast said freezing rain and ice, but it's almost 40 with extremely bitter winds.  Supposed to get to high 50's today. Might get out then.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

Found an old CCC camp that's huntable 20miles or so north of me.. was called Camp Floodwood. Menominee River in front, dirt road with a bridge that the CCC workers had built right there too...looks to be large...and very unused.

 http://www.satelliteviews.net/cgi-bin/g.cgi?fid=622575&state=MI&ftype=locale#

 wonder if this is what he was talking about. He said it was flooded....  but he did specify camp 5 rd and boy scouts....more research!!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Those are the sites to check. has to be some coinage and dumps somewhere near there. Kind of like old deer camps. Thats why I want to hit the deer area and see what I can find up there.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

didn't get out to the soccer field today.  Daughter's soccer was canceled due to the freezing cold wind. 50 degrees and 15-20mph wind that's cold enough you can see your breath=ugh.  

 I had a weird thing happen.  Found a guy who has almost 200bottles he needs to get rid of because he's moving (still waiting for the older guy with 1500 to get back to me once he moves). A great price... he's sending me a list of all of them.
  I saw a cpl pics but they weren't super huge so I either have to get a loupe out to look at it or play with Gimp.  Gimp is the free Linux version of Photoshop. come to think of it, it's made for Windows also. Just as many features, if not more, as Photoshop. 
  He says all of the bottles are pre-mid thirties.  I see a cobalt bitters in there.  some large amber med/chemist bottles with embossing. some milks. some aqua blobs. A ton of normal amber and clear meds embossed. some amber blobs.  Kind of excited to see what he's got. I didn't see any ABM bottles. Looks like a multitude of the other styles of lips.  rolled/flared/blobs...  the only thing I saw that was "modern" that I could see were 2 aqua masons.  k..Had to share the tentative excitement....

 Oh..the couple that are on the MD forum I go to are making a list and pics for me also.
   Guy in southern Ill found a gulley/ditch on his property that was full of Coke straight sides and the like.  He said bottles are strewn all over right on top.  Old school,houses, church was on his property. He's going to go digging, invited me down..... wonder if wife feels like a trip? lol... anywho..he's going to send me pics and stuff and Im going to see if anyone here is interested before I go to ebay or etsy.  I'll see if I can pull pics off the MD forum and post 1 or 2.

 They were just going to keep a few and toss the rest!!!!! he put up a few pics and I saw at least 10 of them on there...plus some meds from southern Ill and other areas near where he lives....I was like, umm..... send me a list and clear pics and I'll help you sell them because if you have that many bottles, and some of them are "good" bottles, you'll be buying whichever MDs you want to and more.... he said the gulley follows the road that goes through his property is quite long and you have to be careful where you walk because you'll end up crushing bottles.

 Tomorrow if it's nice (supposed to be nasty again), i'm MDing all day. Except the few hrs it's going to take to clean some of my acls up and get them on Etsy. Buddy and I started a store on there but haven't listed or setup anything other than him getting a login for us. So I get to do a test run with 10 or so acls and setup the rest of the store. If that pans out, I'll put all of the stuff I have downstairs on there and let it all fly.  


 still researching the boy scout camp...there's another CCC camp about 10miles to the east of the one I put on the map.  I've been there to fish (on a huge reservoir/pond..great pike/bass area) but never knew it was a CCC camp.  There are a few rural campsites and some trails winding through it...

 HH tomorrow when you get out and find another 4lbs of plate......

 that's a nice handful of coins you found Plumb.  Hopefully my backyard gives it up tomorrow. Sick of hauling car parts and such.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays adventures*

Weve had some gusty winds (30mph). But the real shocker was this huge gas gouging, unleaded went from $3.69 to $4.15 a gallon. I dont care what stupid explaination they give, thats gouging. I am lucky in that, my areas are within 10 mi round trip for the most part. They keep this price gouging up, ill be re working a moped with a side car for my MD and digging supplies.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

man....nice temp, windy and cold and bitter out again.  This is getting ignorant.  Gas has been horrid up here too.  it went from 3.58 to 3.70+ in a cpl days...that was a week or so ago. it seems like it was going up 3-5c per day and now it's 4.15...

 what kills me is that in Houghton, which is 2hrs further north, gas there is about 10-15c less than it is here.  The reason it's so high here is the Atanasof family owns almost 70 Citgo stations and lives in Iron River where they're based.  He likes to "suggest" what pricing should be. I know the guy, my friend is his construction manager and the guy is a pr***.  
 There was a guy from India who opened a station here and he had gas 15-20c less than everyone else. He lasted 2months. Citgo raises prices, every other single gas station in town raises them. Even if it's not a tax/oil barrel cost. enough nagging about that lol.... 

 One benefit to a seizure disorder is we save a ton of money on gas.  Having a Ford Expedition and an Explorer can get a bit expensive.  

 Spent a cpl hours pulling milks and acls out of the basement.  Had to clean  quite a few. They had that whitish calcium or lime scale looking crap in them. used some Barkeeper's Friend and a few legos and some water. let the barkeeper's sit in there with some water for awhile, stuck the legos in and swirl vigorously.  They're drying now. So far so good.  Don't really want to use Lime Away or CLR...

 I love the visual of you on a moped with a 5gallon bucket full of silver plate because you hit the silver plate jackpot.  MD in one hand, 5gallon bucket in the other trying to hold onto the handgrips....

 Oh..no etsy for the bottles. people on there do some funky things to them. Like cut them in half to make a vase or heating it and making it into a bowl shape. the one thing I did notice is that many people on there must not do research into fair pricing.  quite a few people will put up 3-6 bottles in great shape for 6bucks... Might be a good place to start scouting bottles at. 

 Need to head out and see if that guy sent me the list so I can start researching...

 HH if you get out today.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Todays adventures*

King of plate!!!!!  I have some links for you for deciphering patterns. Forgot I had these links in my research folder for MDing finds.  first one is awesome, as is the 925 site...The other one is decent as well...

 http://www.sterlingflatwarefashions.com/index.html  all about flatware, both silver and plated

 http://classic-flatware.com/

 http://www.925-1000.com/  best silver site i've found for id'ing stuff. there are a few other good ones, but this is the daddy.

 No MD'ing today. All 3 dogs have vet appointments which will hopefully be short in time, but I know will be long on cost....

 snowing out. 30ish degrees and windy with 1/2" already.  Hope it melts away....


----------



## MIdigger

*Poking about finds*

Well yesterday i went pokin around some dump areas. I had the detector but wound up scratching. One spoon of silverplate...Then a USN spoon which I take to be United States Navy, its a tablespoon and in great shape (stainless). 15 assorted milks, an ink,some copper/alum, a few old masons, 1 old coke,and old orange crush, and a local. The old pepsi were broken as was a colorful Royal crown... That one Id like to have had as it was very pretty for being underground 50+ years. One of the copper pieces was a very large round ball float about 8 inches in diameter and weighs maybe a couple pounds. Maybe for an industrial sized toilet? Either way, the Sultan of scrounge once again came from the dump with bags-o-goodies.
 The only bad thing was slicing my finger on a bottle. This is why I always have a deluxe med kit in the backpack. I hate slicing a knuckle, you know the type you bend the wound and starts bleeding all over again. Finally got it cleaned and taped shut. I do have a suture kit, bit figured I could get it closed with out that. So today I thought we had rain coming a big storm................It was thunder snow/and ice what a mess. So much for going back out today. I swapped out the large coil on the old BH with the small 4in and figured Id go over the dump area and see what may be laying there. Figured that 4 in is for trash areas. Next few days in the 50s and then a few in the 60s coming. So, hopefully get back out and get on some more finds.

 Hope everyone gets a chance to get out and find something. Thanks for those links Iron, I will check them out. I have a friend that collects the mil stuff, and figure he will give me a few $$ for that Navy spoon. With these gas prices I try to save gas money where ever I can. Rolled up 65.50 in change today. That should keep me rolling a bit.  Rich


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

dang...i'm officially jealous!!! you find good stuff digging and picking and MD'ing.......  15milks? holy crap. I've found 4 milks so far....all from the Copper Country Cheese co-op and one from a small family owned dairy up there, Obenhoff's ... and one Grand Rapids dairy.....i like milks...they look cool and they sell very well.

 I was doing more research today about the main dump in the area. Was talking to my best friend and he said near where I was talking was just a small part of the dump.  Behind Kmart is where the majority of the dump was.  I can see it I guess.  it's all fenced off except for a pole gated dirt driveway (so you'd be able to walk in) and it's not posted at all.. the fence looks like it's a billion years old.  I've looked in there and don't have the first idea of how to start in there... it looks like a large ridge/hilly area...  go down 20', go up 20' etc...and it's grassy and has small trees all over. Might not be able to dig deep enough to get into anything. (it does date to the last 20-3yrs of the 1800's..so might be some deep buried stuff)  I will bring a shovel and a backpack in there though and see what's up.

 going to hit the small one across the street near the pond and see what comes out. That is, when wife gives me a ride lol.

 I was feeling kind of torn between digging the farm or MDing this year.  I know I'm missing out on good stuff if I don't MD... old farms, old houses made of river rock pretty much down to the foundation, old deer camps.  Let alone the family farm, the original plowed area at the farm, the old root cellar.  The woods all the way to Lake Superior.  deer trails, indian trails lumberjack trails.....   

 or...digging the rest of the privy daughter and I are at plus the other 2-3 sites.  Digging out all the dumps there and then hitting the old farms etc I mentioned above to dig...

 i'm heavily thinking I'm going to MD until fall when it gets to be cooler weather out.  Being in a hole or bent over digging in 95 and humid weather = I'd rather be walking in the woods and bending down every so often to dig a little bit and get something..... 

 Funny MD side note...  Father in law used to give me crap about detecting up there. didn't think I'd find anything worth keeping. Until I started finding old tractor parts and license plates and hunks of copper ..  here I am with my little Ames digger.  He asks why I'm using such a small shovel...pulls out a full size spade and starts digging for me...was comical seeing him just haul the shovel around while walking with me...he seemed pretty interested. maybe when I get my Vaq I'll keep the F2 and bring that up and take him on an MD hunt..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Sounds like you need to get on those areas. I may go md for a bit today. Going to be in the 60s tomorrow so probably dig/detect again. Good luck out there.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

yah...i'll be out tomorrow...going to hit the yard and park today for a bit..maybe con wife to take me down the road to that tunnel entrance/barn so i can get pics and MD near the soccer and baseball fields right there... spent all of today at nephews wrestling tourney at our school.  Looked like 20teams there. Was fun although it took 5hrs...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Detecting--- 4 spoons of silverplate, 5 horse shoes of varying sizes, Some copper pieces and some heavy wire.

 Dump digging--Milks-1 qt, 1 pint from a dairy in Linden I havent heard of (Traphacan Dairy) 3 1/2 pints, 3 pint masons, 1 small creamer, and a 1948 Hires rootbeer. And I retrieved that tomahawk stone head too. Had to toss the Hires, it was full of pine goo or paint. Smelled up the house. Also got a few more pcs of silverplate, some scrap alum/copper too. Pretty good day.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

skip king of plate...i'm calling you Fred Sanford from now on cause you get a bit of everything.

 Pics of the barn-farm area/tunnel entrance...love when it rotates it sideways but not on my phone or email....gotta fix that.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

k..hope it's fixed now:

 walking up to the area from the soccer field/ball field/parking lot


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

inside the entrance


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

outside roof-type pic. grass/dirt up to the slope of the backside of this.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

what used to be the tunnel entrance...had cement steps coming up out of the, what is now, a sand hole...didn't have a shovel to dig it up and see why it was closed off...someone removed the railing it looks like also.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

view from backside of bldg to the circular drive...can kind of make it out from this pic..


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

through the field and down this dirt road about 100yds is the field for Ford Airport.... didn't get a lot of time to wander, wife was in a hurry...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Fred Sanford? and you`d be Lamont? Oh no....I did leave out the heavy Cadillac emblem I also found. With comments like those I think it was a good thing. I thought about bringing it with me....but again Im not a junkman---well maybe. $$$

 Interesting photos. I have to believe theres coins and stuff yet to be found. Certainly looks like some promising ares to be hunted.

 I have to tell you, every time now when I find that silverplate stuff I keep hearing "King Of silverplate"... Get a hat made and people would start asking questions. I dont need any company. I did also unearth a huge wheel hub assembly in that dump today. Some broken Cokes (Toledo,OH, Detroit,MI/Flint,MI/Grand Rapids MI, broken Pepsi,M&S,Royal Crown,7-up).... Probably head back tomorrow and see what else I can find. Oh and two old deer racks, a spike set of antlers, and one side of a 6pt. And a boatload of common junks.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

nice finds again!!!! I'll stick to king of plate lols.... 

 those deer sheds can sometimes go for decent money. people make knife handles, parts of furniture, other crafts and use them for rattling.  Crazy...we have all of this land to wander and hunt and most of it is private and I've never found any Indian artifacts (although friend on MD forum found a solid copper axehead...pretty much on the ground!) or sheds from deer...

 was running errands today so only had about 20mins to get out... was getting pretty chilly by then.  I'm thinking I'm going to hunt this area hardcore. Heck, I might just grab a spade and dig it all up!!!!  We have a horse chestnut tree.  Rare but I'm not too fond of it when the nuts drop... those stinky green coverings and the spikes are not fun for kneeling while hunting.....   so...first coin ever was a '47 quarter about 2" down 10' or so away from that tree.  2nd coin was a 51 rosie close to the quarter...   tonight I had a ton of signals in one area under the tree....  had time to dig one, pulled a '27 wheatie from about 8" (I was halfway to my elbow pulling that bad boy out)... after the wheat, ran the detector over the area and still quite a few solid coin signals...going to spend tomorrow under the tree..

 going to try to get pics of the RR track area I want to hunt. See what you guys think about possibilites.  Drove past another part of it and it looked promising.  the gulley/ditch facing the roadside was close to 15' high.  The ditch was pretty deep.  The other side of the RR looked like it was flat and grassy with small pine tree scrub...

 HH tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Iron, I always look for trees that mayve had a swing rope, or that kids mayve climbed. Ive had some good finds under trees. Always worth swinging the detector under and around. I have found coins around them in parks where people may lean against them for a rest.
 Going to head back out but letting the temps warm up a bit. Hope to find some good things again today. Good luck your way.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

i always do the same..any tree that's big and fat, is shady or has rope marks on one of the branches I hit...basically anything 1story or over I hit up.  Good way to find toys and jewelry and coins.... found my first ring last year at the base of a tree, found a pocket spill of quarters so big it filled 2 pockets of my shorts and almost pulled them down due to the weight lol.. 

 pretty excited about this tree....been saving it since the not deep silver because I've cleared a ton of junk from under it also..maybe now i'll get some clean signals. 2-3" deep 2 silver and now deep early wheat... didn't want to get too hopeful last night... while digging down to the wheat I pulled some hunks of glass out right above it... would be nice to yank out a mason jar that some kid put under the tree....

 going to do housework until it warms up, was under 30this AM but supposed to hit almost 60 this late morning..

 GL hunting today!!!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

getting excited now.... thinking i might hit something sweet soon....  the '47 and rosie at a cpl/few inches like i said.... yesterday the '27 wheat at 6-8" and today an 1881 IH penny at a solid 8"..in decent shape too...quite corroded with some dirt on it. I put it into a small bowl of that foamy dish soap and swished it around to get the dirt off of it.  Pretty good detailing left on it. going to let it soak and then rinse and stick it into some olive oil to finish cleaning.  (all coins I find up here have great detail it seems)...

 Can see the vertical lines on the shield on the reverse, can see the ribbon at the bottom and some of the separation of the laurel on the sides.  The "one cent" text is quite clear and raised.  

 on the obverse you can see the eye, nose and mouth plus where the headband starts and the different feathers in the headdress and the curve of the jawline and the bottom of the ear....Date and text are all legible and raised........

 would be nice to hit some more tomorrow...had more signals but was time to walk the dog to get daughter from park/bus stop....

 going to try to build a light box today and be able to take real pics. 

 HH


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Bit of detecting and diggin today. 3pcs of silverplate (1 spoon,3forks), a few pennies, some copper pieces and a toy jeep (metal) and a trailer (metal) The bodies are in great shape--the wheels and tires not so much.
 Decided to dig, 3 masons, 1 Vernors soda, 8 milks, 2 Parkers inks, and a few odds and ends of scrap metals. 1 olive color booze bottle. 1 Hasbro yellow Yo-Yo too.
 May have some rain coming, and hope to go after the rain and see what can be found.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

you find so many milks!! are you just digging an old city dump?  you get the best of 3 worlds. MD/Bottles/Scrap lol.
 Still hasn't been nice enough for me to hit the RR tracks yet. maybe this weekend before we head out to Mayo.

 HH tomorrow if you don't get rained out! no idea what the weather is supposed to do here tomorrow...hopefully somewhat nice.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Poking about finds*

Yep, I save the milks, if I like them. If not, I have a bunch to sell off at the antiques show. Been cleaning them up. Ive been pretty fortunate with finds so far.

 Iron, is that entrance now sealed off? They backfilled it with sand? Is there any other way to access the tunnelway? I believe Id be all over that place md-ing and looking around. Once a fellow told me of some WW2 tunnels here in Flint but I dont have any clue where or if they existed. However, with all the manufacturing I do believe its possible.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Poking about finds*

I'm past the cleaning process on most of my bottles right now.... trying to config a lightbox for photos.  have a box, some bright white cloth and white semi-rigid posterboard.  Should work pretty well...Going to try some LED bright white lights I have for backlighting.   Will be good for coins and bottles.

 As far as the tunnel, I think it's just a backfill with dirt/sand.  Late last summer it was still open.  Went back there in late fall and there was dirt and sand all over like someone had dumped a few yards from a dump truck or someone had dug it from somewhere and there were a few brand new looking shovels in there.  Maybe the city filled it in due to cave in or something... When I get some time I'm going to haul the MD and a shovel there and see what I can dig out of that hole.

 I've MD'd the path going up to the clearing where the structure is at.  I've only spent a cpl hours there. Nothing but trash so far. Soup cans and the like.  When daughter and I were there when we took the pics she was pretty excited to come back and MD it.  I want to hit the library and see the Sanborn maps and hopefully find out where the privy was.  The house/barn/farm dates back to the 1800's because he sold Ford the land for houses in the late teens.

 That guy must have owned thousands of acres.  The airport and the area near his barn was all farm.  his house is approx 1-1.5 miles from my house. he owned all of the land from there to my house and 1/4 mile wide.  

 The only other place I know of to access the tunnels is now empty.  Back in the day it was the kiln for the Ford plant.  15yrs ago when wife and I moved here, the building was a huge Do-It center and that area was warehouse area.  I found out about the tunnels while working there. One of the younger guys that worked there showed me the square trapdoor in the floor and opened it.  Old janky wooden ladder going down 6' ish and you could see that the tunnel under the floor went in the direction of the airport. The Do-It closed  a year later. 

 Couldn't get in there now (unless I were to go night prowling). It's all closed up and fenced. Although, I bet one could go in from behind the bldg and get in.  That entire area is weird.  Very spread out and a few businesses there and quite a bit of open field-like and slightly wooded ground.  I could maybe get  access to explore.  The family of a woman I know owns quite a bit of the area for their business... but there are plenty of areas to just walk in off the street and wander in there....  I'll try to find some more info about the tunnels and some pics if I can get lucky.

 HH if it's not raining!!! was drizzling earlier today, but is just cloudy now. Going to get out after my housework is done.


----------



## MIdigger

*A few metal detecting finds today*

Well, I went out to one of my local spots----and see some newbie swinging his Garrett 250 over my spots.....The guy had a 1/2 sized spade shovel (mustve figured he was going to find the pot-o-gold). Talked with him a bit and asked if he had a permit.....He got the deer in the headlights look? Huh? what permit? I told him theres a $10 parks permit required and where he could get one. Said he had found his first quarter the other day and a few pennies there at the park..

 Tried to give him a few tips, and pointed him to where Ive found clad (silver spots I dont talk about!)....Have to believe after a day of swinging hes going to be mighty tired dragging that spade all over the place.

 I did find some pennies, and a couple of GM aluminum ID plates for some type of gizmo. I have 2 identical ones with the Gm logo, figure some GM collector will buy those. Plus a brass hair clip and a few other aluminum tags. AND-----say it with me.....Silverplate...2 spoons and one fork, and 1 stainless spoon also. Id like to worked some other areas but I didnt want Mr 250 following along behind me. I then drove to another parks area and detected a few more pennies there and saw another guy on a ballfield with a Whites detector. Ive been over that area too but didnt find much. Older fellow, and from where i was I could see him through the woods to his field I never saw him dig anything.

 Then I got ambitious and dug at the dump--13 milks 1 qt and 12 1/2 pints, 1 Coke D-patent (Grand Rapids) 2 sodas from Chicago (Ill have to look at the names and see if anyones heard of them), a toy 6 shooter, a couple of cobalts (left the tons of Bromos) some scrap aluminum, a small bit of copper wire, oh and a sink top which I have to take some vise grips to get the plumbing copper off (I did find a rusted set of visegrips and a pipe wrench too). And, I found the accessory toilet seat too. I did leave one bottle i want to get though, its a huge apple cider clear jar, and I believe it must hold far more than a gallon. Its the biggest jug Ive dug yet. Didnt have enough hands to carry it out.

 Plan on doing some serious detecting tomorrow afternoon at a few new spots.  may go check a few spots near the river while the waters still down. Maybe find some more lures and change laying about.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

so many milks..... and plate... you're going to be able to start making wedding sets soon... I contemplated making some rings out of it and such.  Torch, heat resistant surface, dremel tool and a mandrel or a homemade jig.  Or I might just toss it on Ebay and let it sit til it sells for someone who needs to replace pattern pieces or something...

 I met a kid who was digging with a shovel.  he had it slung over his shoulder and was cutting these large square holes.  I asked him to wait, went home and brought him one of my spare Ames diggers and showed him how not to dig a ditch...

 I think my backyard has a Roosevelt gnome in it.  First year detecting, found a '51 rosie. Last year a '51 rosie about 5' away from the last spot.  Today, '51 rosie a few feet closer to the tree....
  found an old .22 shell with no markings on it but was about 7" deep.

 No idea why people don't think the F2 goes that deep.  I pulled this dime out at almost the entire length of my digger.  people just need to learn to super slow down when you get a quick coin signal... If the spot is iffy, i'll run it in all metal mode slowly so i can tell if it's an iron area and there's another target there...if not, move on.  Been finding these coins deep..going to have to keep doing the slow crawl....

 Bike is all tuned up and ready to ride all over.  Rode to martial arts tonight with son.  have to ride tomorrow after school to soccer...i'm hauling my md there.  one of the first parks in the area made on the Ford plant after it was defunct.  
 I'm dying to hit certain areas.. every year the city has a hog wild fest..basically a huge bbq competition...they also bring in quite a few bands and much booze... last year son and I went a few days after just hunting on a nice evening.  Found a ton of clad.  Next day I see in teh paper a lost and found for a diamond ring that some guy had found.  would have been cool to find that and see if I could find the owner. never see MDers there and we go there to play basketball all the time..

 next to the park there's a small pine plantation and an open field. the park sits atop of a glacially formed pit that Ford used to get rid of wood and other debris (no garbage/bottles etc).  They covered it with a billion feet of soil and an impermeable layer.  not worth digging there...reading the .PDF about it now. I'll link it...has pics and such of the area also....

 back to reading!!!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

just found a nice paragraph.... seems that the Kingsford dump was near daughter's school.  The road to it leads to some condos on the Menominee river and to the north of that it's all trees and a waste water plant at the very north... there are quite a few dirt roads/trails between the condos and the water plant... It's only a few blocks from soccer tomorrow night... might have to take a nice bikeride while she's practicing.... I know of at least 3 ways to get in there now and have a friend who's condo sits right near the river on the edge of this land....could be promising....will have to see what comes up...might have to do some river digging since it's bordered by the Menominee.... could be fun.

 quote from that website: "  Former West Breen Avenue Disposal Area (WBDA)

 This former disposal area is located at the western end of West Breen Avenue and was primarily used by City residents for disposal of household wastes. Initial testing indicates that the WBDA is not a significant source of methane gas and that the disposed materials are not affecting groundwater. Further testing and evaluation has been completed and is currently being reviewed by the MDEQ."

 link to the site with pdf's and aerial views...aka..boring reading...

 http://kingsfordstudyarea.com/activities.html


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

You got me at "former disposal area"......time to pack the truck and investigate the area. That sounds like it should have some decent finds. good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

I hear ya... I was reading about these places that I thought would be good an realizing they'd suck due to the deep caps and methane (kind of puts a damper on things) and then I saw 'the old Kingsford dump at West Breen'....my stomach warmed up.  Just going to haul my larger backpack with me tonight... see if I can snag something there....Nice backpack...holds my MD and has tons of room for stuff.... 

 Once again, I'm torn.... there are quite a few spots near that park that are old schoolgrounds.  Most of them are now little parks.  Grassy with a couple of benches backed up to a woodline..... dying to hit those too...might have to make son md those while i go check the dump out!!

 side note:

 here's a pic of the Ford Clubhouse that sits kitty corner from my house...on the pic on the left that's a side view with barren looking land on the right... the picture is basically taken from my front yard... the corner on the right side of the street is 3 houses down and the part across from that that looks empty has a few houses on 10acre hunks of land.... i


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

Your past coin finds have been much better than mine of late. Plus, Ive yet to find my first IH. The areas Ive been pulling the older stuff have seemed to stop at 1916. Ive found maybe 4-5 coins of that date but nothing earlier. Got all my running done today so tomorrow is dig/detect day and weathers supposed to be in the 55 range (although the mornings temps will dive to 25 or so). Have everything set to go. Try ranging out a bit and see what I can pull up. Good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

I was going to go out all day yesterday after church. kids were off, wife was working. perfect time to go....then i remembered i left my gear in teh truck that the wife was driving....  she and daughter were going to see Hunger Games later that afternoon....i left it in the truck still....

 today we're doing some running, cleaning the house and packing for the trip. I'll have time this afternoon til dark to hunt.... going to make wife take me to the dump entrances and see if I can get in...

 I'm pretty sure the only reason I find older coins is that there's practically nobody here that MD's or has.  My friend said besides him and the older guy that we've met, he's never seen anyone with an MD in 15+ yrs.  I've only met the elderly guy and a young kid.  

 I notice that IH pennies show up all over the spectrum...they'll show up as junk and as a solid penny (must be when they switched from the high copper content).  I've only found a few. 

 good luck today!!! wife and i are starting our fun errands now....


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

I hate to admit defeat but....it happens. Not one coin today. I know it wasnt the guy with the Ace-250, there wasnt any big holes around. Just a lot of junk today....Not even a piece of silverplate!

 Frustrated, I dug at the dump at another spot for a while. Found 2 milks, 1 Masons root beer, and 1 Nehi both from the 40s. And no silverplate but 2 stainless steel spoons. One coffee mug intact, the spike horn skull, and 3 inks. Man it was a tough day.....Maybe try again tomorrow. Gotta be some silver around somewhere. I know my lab got her workout with me today. She slept in the suv on the way home.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

you defeated?? Never!!!! I've never found an ink, let alone seen one in real life! unless you count ink pens.... You are the milk magnet.  

 It rained today as I was walking out the door. so I made the wife take me to the dump to see if I could get in. 

  I think I can... it's a dirt road as you drive in. Houses on the left and right, but not on the dump property, right next to it.  On the backside hills of the last houses on each side I saw heaven....i mean stuff...a couple old stoves and a bunch of rusty stuff.... 
 went to the end of the road and on the right is the water treatment plant they built to test all of that water from the methane stuff I posted before. 
  Go left and the road is blocked off 100yds down.  Just with a tree that was felled...didn't see any no tresspassing signs at the gate or in the woods on the way in...so I'd assume it's "safe".  

 My daughter's soccer coah is a police officer and he said "I don't give a S*** if you go in there"...and the chief of police for the next town over is a buddy and a soccer dad and he said same thing. It's not private prop. 
 On the way back I noticed on the right side there is a well worn 2 track that rides along the outside of the fence the ppl in the last house had put up.  Might have to pick a schoolday coming up and take a little bike ride. Haul a backpack and a digger in and see what I can find.
 Mosey in on the main road and see if anyone gives me grief.  Didn't see one vehicle or sign of life at the water plant either.  Newer looking do not enter signs, but the fence was pretty rusty. I wouldn't go there anyway, just wants to hit the dump.  Seeing that stuff on the backside of the hills was a good sign..wife just rolled her eyes.

 Wife will love me even more if it turns out to be productive... bottles bottles everywhere and not a drop to drink...(yah..i just made a play on Rime of the Ancient Mariner).

 HH if you get out tomorrow...after kids leave at 1'ish, I'm going to hit the park.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

Nice work on the silver and the '81 IH IronMT, and those ruins look cool. I'd hike/explore all over that place. Regarding that end-of-the-Breen-road dump, I read that Kingsford was founded in 1931 or thereabouts. Wouldn't imagine too much accessible good stuff in there.

 Also, nice work on all those darn milks MIdigger, any of them embossed slugplate milks?

 Went out a week ago and found about 4 bucks in change but nothing worth writing about.

 Then on the 5th I decided to go MD some median strips which had been torn-up by gas pipeline work. I've had good luck with those excavations bringing old stuff to the surface. Plus, with the grass all gone, digging is faster and easier.

 Well, I look all over the place and can't find the white plastic 4-cell battery holder/pack made for the machine!

 I get worried and call my gal asking if she threw the pack out. She says no, so then I explain what the 2 pieces which constitute the pack look like. She says "...Um, I don't want to tell you, cuz you're gunna get mad..." Yeah she was darn right I got pretty mad because they haven't made the model in ages, replacements are simply unavailable, and garbage had already been picked-up. 

 But a minute later I remembered that there was a Radio-shack nearby and I had the necessary tools with me, so I went and got 2 2-cell holders. Connected them in series, soldered the connection, then epoxied the 2 units together. Went through my scrap insulated wire and found some suitable pieces to extend the leads from the batt-pack (as they were way too short), soldered them, then opened my detector and soldered them hard to the + and - metal prong things. Screwed the detector back together and it works perfectly. Actually think it works better than it did before (batts lasted longer than normal, perhaps less resistance/wasted energy). Had to do a few other things to make it work/fit but I think the situation was handled pretty well. My poor girlfriend was talking as if she would need to buy me a replacement detector, asking what they cost ([]), but i ensured her that it was fine and not to worry. 5 bucks for the hardware and a little time figuring it out ain't a big deal.

 If she had instead tossed the detector, however, she would have a cataclysmic F-5 Sh1tstorm to deal with![]

 Anyway, I rewarded myself after fixing it by going detecting a short while, and found nothing special. Got 3 wheaties; a '44, '45, and '50D, 1 quarter, 4 dimes, 1 nickel, 13 zinc garbage pennies, and 7 copper pennies. Don't normally bother with the zinc targets but hit a pocket spill with over a dozen pennies, most zinc. Split the plug in half and started to hear the clinking or raining pennies, split and shook more and the clinking continued. Kinda funny.

 Scouted out a few other areas today near another old school and plan to go hunting soon for more silver, with my new _frankendetector_!

 Also, unrelated to detecting, the gal and I took a hike on the 7th (she wanted to get out to a park, but i wanted to look for dumps, so we compromised and went to a park near an area which I thought had a dump/dumps in it []) and i found an interesting deep old 19thC ash dump peppered with pottery and glass shards exposed by a drainage sewer washout. Feels like 1880s, which is more than fine for me age-wise. Dump looks like it is 8-10 feet deep and all the shards are blown, but dang, it is practically "sterile" compared to other dumps in my experience. Really cool seeing the layers exposed like that, but I hope I won't be disappointed when I go tear it up in a few days. Did find a rotted shoe and plenty of broken china/stoneware though, which is a good sign when scratching with a stick. Guess I gotta hone in on the pockets and excavate with steel.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

nice call on the homemade battery pack! 

 the reason I love wheats (besides that they look cool and are different than clad) is that if there are wheat pennies there, silver isn't far behind..

 that'd be nice if you find some good news at that washout.

 yeah, i won't get anything old at the Kingsford dump. But there'll be some nice local milks and acls. in 1920 there were 400 people or so in this area. Then Ford picked up 313k acres for his plant and houses and. In 1921 he had houses built and ppl working already.  My house was here in 1921 and was the 19th house built (it's one of the foreman/manager homes). Still wouldn't find anything old though.  For some reason, Lammi sodas from the local bottler are very popular with people. would be nice to find a few hundred of those!!!

 the old old dump that was started in the mid-late 1800's would be nice to dig.  It's right behind kmart/walmart/small strip mall... there is a road or two track behind k-mart to it. dirt path with a huge rock and a log across it.  I'd have to start shovel digging though.  There are small trees and grass that has grown over it.  Might be some surface stuff in the gulleys showing, but haven't checked it out yet. I didn't see any no trespassing signs or any other sign that would prohibit entrance. There is a small road into it with an old metal bar gate. easy to bike through or walk in. hard part for me is that it's a semi pain in the butt to get there on bike.  Still can't drive and won't know what's going on until I'm done with Mayo Clinic this coming week.

 will have to con the wife into driving me there so i can get out and scout a bit....let her shop, me snoop.

 One interesting fact is that there used to be a hobo town right on the edge of it.

 k..2am...need to finishing packing kids for a week at inlaws tomorrow morning so they can leave at 1ish..might convince wife to take me exploring!!

 HH if you get out tomorrow.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

Happy Easter everyone--
 Plumb--Good job on the problem solving. Keeps you in the hunt. Keep the coin count rising! Ive 6-7dozen of embossed milks Plumb, over 3 dozen Genesee 1/2 pints alone.I have a lot of the sqaured off 1/2 pt acls too.

 Should be something in there Iron. Might be a lot of the embossed milks, sodas or SILVERPLATE!...good luck.

 Also good luck with your trip to the clinic. Hope they can give you some answers and solutions.
 We got a slight bit of rain this morning but it was only a minute or 2. May go over digging/det later but were supposed to have 30-40mph winds---maybe not. If not Ill give it a shot tomorrow. Have a good holiday folks.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: A few metal detecting finds today*

I went to a local state park on lake ontario and got all these common coins today , and a blue church metal, happy huntin.


----------



## MIdigger

*Easter Silver!!!*

Actaully, the first silver was this morning at sunrise. I went to the local station for gas and some groceries. My cashier was working and pulled something out--1963-D Roosevelt. So the day started on a good note, then as she cashed in my lottery tickets, Id actually won 2x and got an extra unplanned $5.00, isnt much, but free is free.

 Had dinner with the family and that was great....Moms a great cook. Then off to detect....Again not one coin....But then The Sultan of scrounge was off to the races. In an area of 10x10 I recovered 12 pcs of silverplate, from various manufacturers and sizes-11 spoons, and 1 fork. One Id thought was sterling but, it was not. It cleaned up nicely and says Thompsons on it. Also dug up 1 pc of copper tubing w/brass fittings, one electrical outlet cover appears to be brass, and one last drain piece made of brass.
 I also found 2 pcs of aluminum plate one with numbers on it, and the other looks like and old AMES aluminum plate its flat with the logo. Not quite sure what that went to. Those were down about 8 inches.
 The wind started really kicking up, so I bailed out. Not great finds, but it was interesting. I may keep 2 of the spoons one is from Clarkes of Flint, MI (a stones throw away), and theres one small baby type spoon. Figure they might bring a small bit-o-cash.

 I also stopped and went after that great big clear bottle I dug. Big 1 gallon cider jug. Probably use it for my loose change.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

Myers--good finds, glad someone else made it out today. Do you have any idea what the church coin is? membership? thats kind of interesting, never found anything like that yet.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

It has a prayer on the reverse and a dove that says keep coming back 2 months on the front. I was thinkin maybe an alcohol counseling badge. rev. GOD grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

Possible thats what it could be. I think Iam going to go to a few parks this week and see if I can come up with some coins. You guys seem to be doing good finding them.

 That aluminum nameplate is actually APEX and says "at the top" and made in U.S.A. Not AMES as I said earlier.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

So many pull tabs and bottle caps, its frustrating , I actually got all these coins between pitchers mound and first/third bases.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

nice digs myers.... is it an old abandoned baseball field? normally the best place to hunt a bb field is outside fence lines, bleachers, entire parking lot if it's dirt and outside the concession stands... hope that helps some.

 I need to come down there and just dig whilst you MD MI...that way I'd at least find some bottles...

 I hit up the rr track i kept talking about. Kids and inlaws left and i turned, said we're going now..nice thing is that there's a road that goes behind the lots for the businesses there.  their lots are across the road and it's 50yds or so to their bldgs...

 I climbed up the track slope adn was at a small weigh station?  construction was very old. Was probably 4x8 and 8 tall...inside was a scale...the old farmer style with the huge arm and circular weights... Nothing else in there, just that and part of the broken in bldg.  wandered the track on the far side and saw some promise.   area was flat for 15-20yds and then sloped off to the ground.  Nice small ditch down there and quite a bit of scrub to dig through.

 walked down the tracks a bit and saw masses of kessler and 7 and Canadian Mist pints.  found some acl bottoms, just the bases...so I know there are some decent sodas at least there... 

 then the big discovery... went down that slope and found 2 walking paths that angled down to the ditch...which actually was a runoff ditch...bone dry.  Didnt have time to go in there and start digging (wife was in the truck following me and bored)..but I did find a few neat finds...

 few beer and one mug from Mexico...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

cool little amber 7 whisky.. has the 7 logo embossed and what looks like dosing lines...back side had a label, but there's only a small piece of it left. I bet I stumbled over 200 of these things....was nice to find any bottle there. even nice to find an old acl bottom, even if it was broken....this thing goes on for miles and miles and with all of the water drain off and flatland there has to be a hobo camp/rr workers camp along there somewhere....

 k..bedtime..kids gone, wife is upstairs asking if i'm ever going to sleep tonight....muahah


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

IronMT, go dig that 1800s dump ASAP! Also, interesting beer mugs. Be sure to wash very well before use. []

 MI, nice score on the silver in change. It is neat how it still happens from time to time. One of my buddies who works at starbucks is kind of a passive coin collector (I showed him the ropes years ago) and he scrutinizes the tip money coins. Over a 2 week period he found 3 mercury dimes, which he swapped and kept of course. Dunno what was up with that, perhaps a generous older person trying to spread the interest, much like the ole-timers who spend wheaties or no-date buffalo nickels in the hopes of igniting interest in someone somewhere down the line. 

 Myers, glad ya got out. That token is an Alcoholics Anonymous 2-month sobriety badge. Interesting find.

 I got out for a little detecting today. Checked out a torn-up median strip and found 2 quarters, 2 dimes, 3 copper memorials and a '46 wheatie. Got tired of that area and walked around looking for more fertile hunting grounds. Looked down a street and saw a huge "boulevard" park-like area down the street a ways, in a 1910s-20s neighborhood. Checked it out and it is probably a good 1/2 acre or so and seems quite promising. Seems to have been lots of recent excavation there too so I hope to find some old stuff.

 I start unpacking and this cute orange tabby cat comes up and starts playing/rubbing up on me. I like cats, so i pet it a while and it decides to befriend me. It follows me around, stalking the swinging detector coil. When i would get a signal (I don't wear headphones so it's pretty loud), it would run and pounce right on the coil head. Pretty funny stuff. Kinda distracted me from the detecting but it was getting dark anyway. Gunna hit it good and early sometime soon; it was pretty free from trash which was quite a relief, so it should be a fun spot. Met 2 curious and friendly dudes and had a pleasant conversation with each of them; one used to detect as a kid and related that he had found a gold ring once, which is more than I can say. Hope I can find some Mercs and a SLQ or 2 there. One part of the area seems very weathered, with sparse grass and lots of old gnarled tree roots showing. Hope it means the old/silver stuff isn't too deep.

 Happy hunting, people!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Easter Silver!!!*

oh yeah...i'll be hitting up that old dump as soon as i get back from mayo clinic...which will either be next tues or wed..

 the tracks are so promising...wife was mad because I just kept on snooping....Tomorrow when we leave for Mayo, I'm going to ask her to see if we can drive down the path behind kmart or the road into it...there's also a portion across the street that leads to a small lake...there's 2 track there...even has a newer portapotty.  going to take a small hike into there and see whats up.

 wondering best way to feel out the old dump.  like i said, it's all small valleys and grass and small pinetrees....probably start with looking in the gulleys/trenches ad see if anything on surface is there...other than that, no idea...

 received a partial list of bottles from the guy in Minnesota I'm hooking up with this week.... he has almost 200 bottles...he wants way less than that... He has a few super commons. vicks, vaseline, bayer aspirin etc...  he sent off a list of 25 to look up....some of them i cant find any info on at all...must be local to his area...i took the 23 or so that weren't super common and looked them up on ebay just to see listings and completed listings... i put everyone on a lowball price.... like if a bottle sold for 10-15, I'd just rank it at 5-10 bucks...and so on....   right under 200bucks so far with just those few bottles... Said most of them are sodas/meds and beers.... pretty excited to see what he has...

 I have 3-4 pics, but they're so small you can't see what the bottles are. I tried scaling it up, but I'm not too great with using Gimp or PhotShop for that kind of stuff. They turned out right size, just blurry as heck.

 Oh! think I might have found something of interest in my yard...Was near the tree that I kept finding stuff at. Almost dark. I hit a constant copper penny signal...that far down almost always is a wheat or a hunk of copper..  Near it i get a solid quarter signal, then more quarters, dimes etc...I'm thinking it was a huge hunk of metal buried.  

 I ran it in all metal mode and it was still showing those areas of ID.  lifted the coil a foot above the ground, wouldnt pick it up. Would only pickup the signal just over the ground....so here I am with this hole about 15" deep and 6" across and still not finding anything.  I'm about to give up on it for the night and that's when i hear something crunch.  pulled out a couple pieces of ball jar... was a fragment of the ALL on the front and just a hunk of clear glass with it.

 Going to dig it with a spade if I have to tomorrow (we're redoing the backyard this year anyway!), and if i have time before we leave. wouldnt surprise me to find one...

 the guy lived here for a billion years had 10kds..i've found a few coins next to mason jar hunks under our apple tree...
 I've also found caches of older matchbox cars.  5-7 in one hole.

 k..bedtime...allergies are really crap right now and my eyes feel like my tearducts are pushing out scratchy poison..


----------



## MIdigger

*Finally, coins (and silver)*

I decided to do a bit of detecting and digging today. Found 10 milks, 2 cokes D-patents and one might be a keeper its from Manistee. Never seen one from there before. Plus the typical 7 pcs of silverplate and 2 marbles....Then switched to detection mode.

 Cleared 47 pennies 8 dimes and 1 quarter. Ah, but the quarter was a pristine 1964-D. I had to do a double take as I found it in a park and it wasnt very deep. I thought for sure my eyes were playing tricks on me. So Iam glad to have got out a bit today. Finally back into some silver coinage!.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Finally, coins (and silver)*

I got out last night for an hour at a local HS and scored a pile of clads, 1-1922 wheatie, 2-earrings that are alike but were found on opposite sides of a ball field and the little aluminum disc between the earrings that states it is an atomizer and is to be dropped into boiling water.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Finally, coins (and silver)*

Coins are always good RD!. I know my sister in law would like those earrings, shes a skull collector, funny how you found them like that. Keep up the good finds!.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Archies Find Bucket*

Thought you guys might like this Viking Cache Story.


----------



## bostaurus

*RE: Archies Find Bucket*

this is an image of the Trier gold hoard found in the 1990's.  It was all in a pot or bucket too.  It is on display at the Trier Museum in it own special little room.  Well over 2,000 coins.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Archies Find Bucket*

Kind of like to find a small batch like that some day!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Archies Find Bucket*

Riverdiver ,is the 1922 wheatie a denver mint? if not its worth a bundle. 1922-d $20.00 in good---weak-d $30.00 in good---no -d $750.00 in good.


----------



## MIdigger

*Silver today no detector required*

Hit my local service station, and the cashier handed me 2 American silver eagles someone had paid $2.00 for gas. Obviously they were out of their heads as theyre currently about $40.00 each. I got them for a song and she was happy to get a good return on her finds. Im still shaking my head on this one. What a find!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Silver today no detector required*

you are definitely a resourceful man!  i know quite a few of the cashier's in town at mcdonalds/burger king/gas stations/small mom and pop grocery stores.... i get wheats and sometimes silver quarters or rosies.  nothing too major yet! I'm dying to walk that RR this week or MD...cold weather might = walking RR just because I don't want to be bending over digging semi-frozen ground.

 so finally back from Mayo..what a week that was... 8days in a hotel was hell...

 My seizure disorder is totally separate from my other issues.  could be a disorder that mimics seizure disorder or could be straight up frontal/right temporal lobe epilepsy.  will know in a cpl of weeks when the antibody tests come back.

 the ocd/anxiety/depression/bipolar etc...is all one big ball of stuff. Spoke at length with their neuropsychiatrist and she says the OCD (compulsive, not obsessive) and the anxiety are what drive all of these issues. Suggested taking some med I've never heard of(anafranil) that supposedly works well along with a certain treatment regimen that "works wonders" in 2-3years.... she said if i can't find a semi-local therapist who does this type of therapy I may have to go into inpatient setting for 2-3months.... problem is, all facilities are in boston/ny/kansas and a cpl other southern states....  she was pretty close to tears when talking to me about these issues due to the fact that they've probably been lifetime debilitating w/o me ever realizing it...go figure.

 then...during all of this I had a short ekg..one of those 15second and you're done kind.  They find an abnormality so schedule a 24hr ekg...i do all of that...go see the cardiologist today and he's like, the 15sec one showed this...the 24hr one was perfectly fine. 
 so you might have this arrythmia from the meds you're on, or it could be nothing. 
 he asks me about history of heart issues or ppl just dropping dead in my family...no and no on both sides as far back as great great grandfather.... he's trying to see if i might have Brugada Syndrome, which basically is a constant arrythmia that can be instantly fatal... but..it's hereditary and it occurs in less than 1% of the population,so don't really worry about it... 
 wife is about falling out of her chair and he says that it's most likely not that and was just one of those things. Since the 24hr one was fine blah blah... so basically he told me i had a bit of arrythmia for part of those 15seconds and that's it....wife calls her mother, who calls all of wife's sisters....you get the point....

 then the incoming texts from all 3 sisters start.... blah.

 hope everyone had fun the last week or so. Can't wait to get back into the swing of things.... first thing tomorrow is testing out my lightbox and trying to dump off some of these acls and milks!...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Silver today no detector required*

Indeed, I was lucky beyond belief. Finding 2 ASE`s like that? pretty incredible. Had some rain here and its finally gone. Figure the detecting today might be good. Have a few things to do and then head to detect in the sfternoon. Also youll have to let me know how to sell those milks I have online too if you get a chance ( I know mine are from diff areas than yours).Glad to see youre back.
  Hope they can give you some difinitive answers about your medical conditions. I know what its like going through the meds until they find what "works". 
 I know about dealing with this since being a kid. Of course my ex wife was smarter than the docs and "theres nothing wrong" and shes got Nacissistic personality disorder......man shes the poster child. But I have my condition under control (BP/Depression).
 I also know about the phone yapping. That drives me up a wall, as I like to keep things to immediate family, and the ex just loves to tell the world everything (especially how great she is)...Iam so glad that wind bag is gone...not to mention I enjoy my MD time much more!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Silver today no detector required*

lol the phone yapping...

 hope you get out today and find some good stuffs.  woke up this morning and it was 30's and windy. looks like it's warming up a bit now...might have to go outside and test the weather out and hit the backyard or the park.


----------



## MIdigger

*Dismal detecting*

Only got 2 pcs of silverplate today. 1 lg/1sm spoons today.

  Went to the dump and found 1 ink/2milks/2pcs of silverplate (forks) some scrap aluminum, couple of masons, a tri-sided and about 6 inch long glass tube with screw top that was interesting, and a few more Moroline 8 siders with embossing. The most interesting is a screw top jar with a face on it, and hair and ears around the back. Might hold 1cup qty. Thought maybe a Planters peanut, but no logo available just says pat applied for.

 And, discovered someones been carrying away the cobalts/milk jars/and anything with color. Good to see they are cleaning up the scraps. Looks like 2 days of intense rain, which I hope improves the metal detection by Sat-Sun.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

what dump are you hitting? the old town dump? I still haven't made it to either of the dumps here.  Weather has been cruddy and wife has been working like a mad woman.  been hitting the side yard under the horse chestnut tree and have decided i'm going to put the 4" coil on today vs the 8" I've been using.  Getting many good signals, but the masking from the false signals is a bit too annoying for the 8".  

 I'm in a bottle slump!! need to get back up north.  People on the MD forums I'm on find bottles everyday.  "oh, i was walking in the woods near town and I found this old building with 100's of bottles lying next to it. I dug a bit and found a bunch more. And an old outhouse...are those good to dig in?"... have had quite a few people run across this scenario.  Mine is more like: I went downstairs and organized my bottles.....  Need to get some nice weather so I can hit the dumps/rr tracks.

 that dump provides you with a ton of goodness...

 HH..need to hit the side yard before the rain starts.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Iron, its just a dump they used looks like from the late 20s to the late 50s. Dont want to give away too much because theres others I dont want to snitch the spot. But yes, its always interesting whats found there. Hope to get out detecting tomorrow. have to get some supplies today.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

nice! I hauled my son out with me today to walk the RR a bit. Didn't see much other than debris and trash.  Although I did find where 2 other rails ran parallel to the main 3 we were walking. They were buried about 1' down.  Quite a few RR spikes there and misc iron.  I did find a late 60's Riviera hubcap in mint. I left it there. Will probably go back tomorrow and snag it.  Found where the old switch for the buried tracks was at.  also found a large Anthes railroad fusee (railroad flare). well..the case for one...15" tall or so, 3-4" across, cylindrical..kind of neat.  also found what looks like an Amtech RFID bar...i'll get pics...

 Saw a buddy I haven't seen in awhile at Burger King and he gave me some digging spots to hit up. There's a large house near my daughter's school and it's on probably 20-30acres of pine plantation.  There's a spot in there that's wide open that kids used to call the canyon. He said it's been the party spot since that area was nothing but field and 2track roads.  Going to head there tomorrow with the MD. 

 was warm today except for the nice freezing wind.  we didn't get home til 8:30 (went out at 6:30ish). Now it's see your breath cold outside. 

 HH tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Iron hope you get some finds!

 I went out with the Whites today. Hit another trove of silverplate. Total of 11 pcs, 4 tablespoons and the rest teaspoons. Mixed manufacturers. Found some pieces of copper but not a whole lot of weight. Couple pennies, and one dime. Then I went digging.

 Pulled 2 wide mouth Mcdonald Dairy embossed from the 40s, a snowman type jar, 2-1/2 pt milks, 1 pint milk, 1-Jackson D-patent coke, a Hires 1940s, 2 small creamers, some copper wire, aluminum scrap, and 2 Eagle manufacture padlocks look like the old type riveted together. Probably keep them. Also dug up 4 more pcs of silverplate there too.

 Another good day, may go tomorrow afternoon if I get a chance. Got to start moving some of these milks I have way over 100 assorted just 1/2 pints.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Hey MI, those McDonald Dairy bottles sound like Cottage Cheese jars. Are they 12 ouncers? All cheeses I've seen were 12 ounce jars. Generally speaking, they are harder to find than the milks of any particular dairy.

 Itching to get out detecting again. I smell silver in the latest spot I found.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Plumb---I think its something other than milks. Indeed, they are much harder to find than milks. Whats interesting is I have 3 of them now. Everyone of them has a different embossing on the bottle. The others I have are acls. These should bring a bit of $$.

 Hoping to get back out this afternoon and see if I can find anymore. Good luck on your adventures!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

nice find on the two tons of plate!!! hopefully it's nice enough today for you to get out and do some digging/md'ing.
 the amount of dairy stuff you find is insane. soon you'll be able to start your own plant. 

 daughter and i went biking to scout some locations yesterday..was kind of a disappointment...we hit the canyon party spot and didn't find anything.  Oh..except a full deer skeleton, which I took pics of...place is definitely canyon looking...old lawn chair and plastic 2liter jugs and some newer aluminum cans.... we spent about an hr there and headed off to the dump wife drove me to.
   dump looks flooded out almost. alot of swampy logs and water there. Some grassy areas. Didn't find anything in there either (as far as we walked in) except for some old dryers and a fridge.   
 Headed back toward home and I wanted to hit up the old barn/tunnel spot but it was dark and had no lights with us.  
   sunny out this morning (still a bit cool), so going to take pics of all of this stuff i hve sitting around that needs to go..all of these extra bottles and collectibles and stuff. Going to bust that 1924 edison console phonograph apart and just part it out. parts sell better than the entire thing for those....

 here's a pic of the deer skeleton we found.  was a good sized doe by the size of it and the skull.

 HH if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Iron, hopefully you can get some finds. Around here any scrap would be snatched up quickly. I went out for a bit.

 I detected 2 dimes, 5 pennies, and of course, the silverplate. Today I dug up 7 spoons, and 2 forks. All just plate no sterling (working folks I believe). Only a few so far have been keepers (baby spoons/Durant hotel/Clarks of Flint)...The rest is scrap metal.

 Then I did about 30-45 mins of scratching the earth. 1 Pint milk(Spragues),2- 1/2 pt Sealtest, some cobalts (bromos etc), 2 strands of copper wire, a couple small creamers, 2-Cavalier boot creams, 1- Parkers ink, a childs tin car (looks like 1930s)...which when lifted from its grave, promptly broke in two. And also some green colored jars, and scrap aluminum (parts/sardine cans/pans etc). 

 Its just an adventure over in those areas. Some days just a few things, or somedays jackpots! Today wasnt too bad but its sure windy.


----------



## twowheelfan

*RE: Dismal detecting*

hey Iron, if the the horn from that edison is still around how much you want for it?


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

two wheel it's not a horn on the top. It's inside the cabinet just behind the grill.  this is a bc34 console one. the units that were made between 22-27ish...here are a cpl pics...i needs to clean this thing.
 it sits like that behind the grill.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

the felt turntable...the diamond needle is still in the arm and the whole unit works crazily enough...was in friend's grandma's garage forever til she gave it to me.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

the tag...i love these old things...there are 38 numbered slots in the cabinet and it even came with all 38 discs...I should take the time to restore it...if I had the time.... k..last pic.
 figured i'd try to part it out instead of just selling it outright.  too much of a pain to sell it outright and parts for this thing can be phat money..i've seen just the arm itself go for just under 2bills....

 can't edit first post so putting it here: internal horn, not external on top....i thought it was just a "speaker" vs a horn that stays encapsulated in the cabinet....my bad.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Dig,
 didn't even get close to having a chance to get out yesterday. The weather was cold. nice sun, bad 20-30mph bitter wind. Nice today again, still windy. Might have to actually brave the elements and go dig a bit.  hope you find stuff other than milks and plate! must get "boring" only finding that stuff....  i'll trade you some roofing nails fresh from the ground for some of your finds!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Dismal detecting*

Iron once again it was a decent outing. some pennies, 4 dimes, 2 quarters a kennedy clad half. 2 pcs of silverplate 1 tbl spoon and 1 teaspoon. Got bored and went dig mode--

 dug up an old green mason (havent identified in red book yet) looks kinda like the old 1858 one but it doesnt have the date, however, it does have bubbles in the glass. Then an Atlas strong shoulder with the bale and wire, and the glass top sealed!! then a few other masons, 9 milks (1 qt embossed,1pt the rest assorted 1/2 pts) Also a light green Ypsilanty bottling 6-1/2 oz soda embossed. Might be a decent one there, never seen those before. A few small creamers, and a acl Coke from the late 50s.And last 1 stainless spoon, and 2 silverplate teaspoons.

  I really gotta get on Craigslist...the house is becoming like hoarders! Closing in on 200 plus 1/2 pints of various mfg. If I bulk sell those things what should I ask? I want to move em not sit on them, some are embossed some are acls....

 Want to get out and do some metal detecting in new spots. Good luck to everyone. Have to say  those Eagle padlocks (look like the old jail ones with rivets) are kinda my favorite finds for the week.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Dismal detecting*

nice haul today too!!! and you weren't skunked on plate! that's a good sign.  I was thinking you must have a garage and basement full of boxes now! All you need are some cows and you're all set for a dairy. 

  Didnt get out today. was doing stuff around the house then it rained a bit and figured I'd keep pushing on with these bottles. Sad thing about being where I'm at, I never see ads for bottles let alone people who want them.  Still waiting for the one guy to move and let me look through his 1500+ bottles...and One lady emailed me. They're cleaning out their barn and I casually sent them an email about bottles. She replied and said they're sickof having them in the barn and will call me when they clean it out. I offered to come whenever they wished and empty them.    

 I was also contemplating calling one of the larger local construction companies.  I know they find bottles quite a bit and my friend said they just bury them back and smash em up with the backhoe or they just dump them because, as he says, "nobody cares about that s***). was contemplating calling them, asking to just dump them aside or see if they have some lying around....worth a shot, i guess.

 wont MD much today either.  son is home, have to go get daughter, get them both ready for piano, bike there (still cant drive) and then bike back to martial arts class..so we'll be busy til almost 8..... going to just keep working on pics of the bottles I made a lightbox for. See how they all turn out.

 HH !


----------



## MIdigger

*Sinning my wheels today*

Iron, today its been raining on and off---hence no joy today. I got 2 new 3-prongs from the dollar store and done expect them to hold up long....But theres some church sales this weekend so maybe Ill get a bunch for 25-50 cents. Going to get some new things next week. I have a few obstacles to clear from the dump, as theres bottles under neath and a lot of good ones--the old Masons/milks from the 1900-1910s seem to have hit a line of older stuff.
  I even found a nice pulley set but the pulley had about 1/2 of the wheel broke off, looks pretty old. Lots of horse shoes too.

 The Penny area for wheats I want to run the detector over after the rain, that area always produces. You would swear it had people just dumping pennies all over. The detector seems to love finding the silverplate. Id guess I have about 20lbs of that junk now.

 Looks like 50s tomorrow and no wind (today we have the 30mph gusts) so it should be good for both adventures. Hope your bottle deals work out. Iam at max overload with bottles and collectibles. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

*RE: Sinning my wheels today*



> Sinning my wheels today


 
 I drive wild sometimes but dont consider it a sin.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Sinning my wheels today*

sounds like you're going to have a good day today dig! 
  i was out last night in the backyard a bit after all the running of kids to martial arts and youth group was done.  I found something decent methinks.  I found an old metal tent stake sticking straight up(the top of it was buried about 3" down). I pulled it out and dug next to it and I found what looked like a bail and lid all janked up...then i started finding glass hunks at about 8". found a very thin piece of glass that was kind of pearlescent.  If it wasn't 30 today and 30mph nonstop, i'd be back there now with a spade...other than that, about 2handfuls of roofing nails spread out..then it got dark.

 might even toss on a jacket and hit the backyard today just to see what's there.  

 you definitely have a bunch of plate. I thought my bucketful was too much...

 hope you find some goods today..


----------



## MIdigger

*Detected a dueling type pistol today*

Decided to take the detector along for use after I dug at the dump. Dump finds were typical, 9-1/2 pcs of silverplate, 9 milks-assorted, 1 "for hospital use only jar/bottle some small creamers, copper wire and unfortunately 2 broken sodas--Peoples beverages, and the other was a early 40s Dr Pepper....Then detecto mode...

 Started off as usual, few pennies here and there, 1 wheat (1918), a dime, 3 pcs of silverplate then I got a signal but it was deep. Id about given up but I dug down and saw a knob. I thought maybe an old ball hitch but the knobs maybe 1-3/4 inches in diameter and looks brass. I kept pulling and it was tangled in some leather straps and those had brass pcs on them (looked like horse equipment)....Finally after digging a grenade hole I got this out of the ground. Its basically the action, trigger/hammer assy, and the rounded off end of a ML pistol. Neat item now I just need to bust off the brass end for scrap.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*



> Its basically the action, trigger/hammer assy, and the rounded off end of a ML pistol. Neat item now I just need to bust off the brass end for scrap.


 
 Hey Rich,

 Before you break it up, could'ya try the photo route again, please?

 Every time I start reading here, I keep wishing there were more photo illustrations. Some of the members might be able to identify, or give you a date range on this. Makes me wonder what else is at the bottom of that hole, too.

 You find too much cool stuff to have it go unpictured, sir.  Your reading public would also like to look over your shoulder and see some stuff...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

i agree with surface! you find some cool stuff at that dump...i could take pics of all of the really sweet roofing nails I find, but I can't give up my roofing nail spot to anyone!!!!

 people down the street are having an estate sale today. Took the dogs for a walk and saw a bunch of old people getting out of their cars, figured it was a wake for someone til wife told me what it was.  Not even wasting time to go there. Must be 40cars parked along the street.

 plus i have a large enough task still organizing the bottles i'm going to get rid of and all of these books that won't fit on my shelves i'm selling off...

 going out later to hit the park and the original ballfield at son's school.  Some good news. in a few wks my son has a music/fine arts camp and wife is on call for work, so daughter and I are going to the inlaws for a week.  still debating if we're going digging or if we're going to grab our knives and a gun and go hit the woods with the detector.  Will be a good time to find some maple burl to start carving some knife handles.

 HH if you get out


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

its been so cold up here ive been homeward bound. 24 degrees this morning , and yesterday too. i'll wait till its warmer.[]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

S-1 I have to figure out how to go from said I-phone camera to put on here. Yesterday was another decent day.

 12 more silverplate spoons of various mfg/size, some old embossed Mcdonald dairy milks (round type) and a few of the square squats, copper, alum, some inks, an old 1930s car (no wheels).

 Was going to go back this afternoon but shes pouring outside today so I think thats out. When it lets up ill go detecting again and let the dump dry out. Really gotta start moving some of this stuff....my living space is being squashed.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*



> S-1 I have to figure out how to go from said I-phone camera to put on here. Yesterday was another decent day.


 
 Hey Rich,

 My daughter says to e-mail photos from I-Phone to yourself, and then go from there. Hope this works, cuz I wanna see some photos, please.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

yep..one of the easiest ways to do it on an iphone.  make a folder, email to yourself, check email on computer, save to folder.  or plug iphone into your computer, double click on it to open when your computer recognizes it, drag/drop the pics (they're in the dcis folder) to your desktop folder.

 Nothing good to report on this end.  Hit the park, put it just in coin mode so I'd skip most of the junk, 2 bars of sensitivity so I wouldn't pick up all of the huge hunks of iron and stuff and still dug a bunch of crap.  I dug everything that gave a solid signal and not much variance in numeric ID.  still only dug a few pennies and junk for the rest.  I keep finding old black powder/musket style bullets (much like the 2 ringers from CW era), most likely from the fur trade routes up here. The Menominee River is less than 1/2mile away in 2 diff. directions. Or from hunters.  

 Still have to get to the "old" dump. No houses on it and there's an old access road to it and quite a few singletrack trails. need to get wife to just drop me off there so I can wander.
 Outside of that possible dump and the backside of the mine hill (still haven't been able to find any bottles on the backside) I'm out of places to dig here. No other dumps were in town other than the original one and the one near here. Much of the mine area where I could actually go dig are underwater due to a collapse.  There are a few people I know who live in the original area of town dating back to the early 1880's, but other than that it'd be banging doors and asking to dig. 
 spoke with a couple guys from the construction site down the road and they haven't hit any bottles yet but would put them aside if they find some.

 Might be stuck just digging the dumps and outhouses at inlaws.

 I am stocking up on batteries though.  Daughter and I are going to spend a week up there next month. Son has band camp, wife is out of town for work so we're going to go up there and work the old footpaths and stuff. I'm also going to get ahold of the older guy who bought our elliptical. He's the one who has access to and knows where many of the old mining dumps and small silver claims are.  Going to be a fun MD week.

 So that's why you need to get some pics up. My digging/md'ing life isn't bearing fruit right now.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

My finds from 4-30-12 at a local cellar hole.
 1. 6-pennies 1-1890 IH, 4-wheats dated 1917,19,23 and 27 from the same hole and a surface found zincoln.
 2. Harmonica reeds
 3. A large buckle
 4. A pocket knife
 5. A Crotal Bell
 6. A large drill bit

 And a toothbrush to clean stuff up in the field for dating.


----------



## epackage

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*



> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> My finds from 4-30-12 at a local cellar hole.
> 1. 6-pennies 1-1890 IH, 4-wheats dated 1917,19,23 and 27 from the same hole and a surface found zincoln.
> 2. Harmonica reeds
> 3. A large buckle
> 4. A pocket knife
> 5. A Crotal Bell
> 6. A large drill bit
> 
> And a toothbrush to clean stuff up in the field for dating.


 Hi Matt, what do you do with the reeds and the old drill bit, kind of curious.....Thanks...Jim


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

Hi Jim,

 Nothin special with those two items, are you interested in them? I have found reeds for years here in NH and the bits off and on. I sometimes buff the bits up and decorate my shop walls with them, the reeds go into the junk pile.

 pm me if you want them and I will gladly send them down to you.


----------



## epackage

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

No need for that, I was just curious if it was something you did something with or if it was a matter of cleanup while you're doing your thing. Whenever I go surf fishing I bring a Hefty garbage bag and throw all the crap I see into it as I move up and down the shoreline. Then I take to the garbage can in the parking lot...

 With the prices of scrap metal these days I guess grabbing anything can add up...thanks for the offer...[]


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Detected a dueling type pistol today*

nice relic finds!  love croatal bells and finding knives.


----------



## MIdigger

*Couple of finds today*

First off, glad to see everyone seems to be getting out a bit! Will work on the pic thing. Today i did some detecting and came away with 1Q,1D,8P and 3 silverplate spoons, and a really old Victor (copper I think) Victrola serial number badge for one of their machines. It has a picture of the machine and the dog on it. Says Victor talking machine Co SN VV-VI- 175720F dug up after detecting at about 10 inches.

 Bottle digging 3 pcs silplate, 1 large old round milk (no embossing) 1 pint Arctic milk embossed, and 1 genesee 1/2 pt. One neat small--Langsdales concentrated medicinal essence of Cinnamon clear, about 1 inch diam, top uses a cork? and has a small pouring lip.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Couple of finds today*

nice to see river and dig are keeping the finds alive!
 nothing here...today was cold and windy and misty until 2pm...insta-sunny and 82. sadly, tonight is our haul kids all over the place night so no chance to get out.

 waiting for the time when daughter and I can go up to inlaws to at least grab the acls from the surfaces of the dumps. rest of time will be detecting.  having a dry spell.. local woman and her husband are cleaning out their barn, they have everything from old tack to bottles and everything in between...she has my email for bottles and has emailed me 2x telling me they're still digging to them.  

 another elderly guy had over 1500 bottles and he's contacting me when he moves... antici................................pation. (rocky horror) is trying my patience. Especially when it's rainy and gross here and nowhere to dig...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

Iron hope you get those bottles. We have t-storms today, not sure about detecting today. 

 I ran the SN on the Victrola plate, that model was made 1911-1925, and the Sn put its manufacture at 1915....its going to clean up nice and go in my collectibles display. Just never know day to day what those places will give up.

 Have to go get some cleaning supplies today, maybe a few things at Wally world too. 705 ch of storms for today so have to wait. May hit some parking lots after this saturation and see how much $ is laying about.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Couple of finds today*

i hope i at least get to look at those bottles!!! i havent been to the antique store i visit in ages. nice lady. her entire store is packed. every space has something on it and her basement is 1/4 bottles. her deceased husband had been digging for 30+ years and alot of them are his bottles. she said she has way more at her house.  And she usually gives me 50% off because they've been sitting there forever and she knows i'm going to spend there...need to get up to see her soon, even just to b.s. with her. plus wife says don't even think of bringing more 'stuff' into the house until i get rid of what i've got now...so i've been slowly taking pics of stuff i'm going to sell off.

 didn't get out today at all..was cool and windy/wet all day. warmed up around 4. which was when daughter had soccer practice, left that by 5 so we could get to the school for son's concert. Finished that at eight and hit the grocery store.

 sister's house torched this morning. luckily she and all 6 kids made it out ok. big farm house in berrien county (howard city).  wife is heading down that way for work all next week. she spoke with her mom/dad/3 sisters and they're all dumping money/goods in for them. very nice gesture from them.  my mom said the dirt road was lined with people she lives near with clothes, blankets, food, gift cards for walmart and stuff...my brother gave her a full houseful of furniture (he's moving). So they're set with "stuff" just need to find a place to live...crazy..you never think it happens to you or a family member.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

I know where Howard City is, glad they are ok. Its good people that help out in situations like this. Makes you appreciate what you have. Ive been on both ends of the spectrum.

 We got blasted with storms last night, schools are closed, I69,I475 and I75 are closed because of flooding, which hasnt happened since the remnants of a hurricane pushed through back in 84-or 85. Im sure the floods will abate in a few days. I was detecting the other day and a plane kept zooming over, later found out a fisherman drwoned in Mott lake very near my "spots". Theyve not recovered the body yet, and with all this water it may be some time before they do. Feel bad for his family.

 On a good note, I think ill be detecting as soon as the waters down I think there should be some great finds. Plus I have some new equipment to use and should help me be a bit more productive.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Couple of finds today*

ooh..new equip? do tell! 

 floods can be horrid. I couldn't even imagine losing someone in a flood.  

 Looks like sister will be all set. sister-in-law let them use her house while she sleeps in her motorhome. nice sacrifice.  
 Mom said the amount of clothing looks like a rummage sale swirled in. toys, clothes, food, gift cards, money to a bank account someone started for them
 My brother has a storage unit full of all of the furniture from his house from his recent divorce. He's giving them all of it. So they have a house full of furniture/clothes/gift cards and some non-perishable foods.  there are going to be like 3 benefit dinners and raffles and my wife and her sister (while wife is down in green bay for soccer tourney) are going tonight to get stuff like linens, towels, pots/pans, cutlery..all of the stuff people forget about.

 On another topic. I got the floor drain fixed...water in basement when wife did laundry. floor drain overflowed. i got to get nice and soaked and stinky bailing that out and snaking it. then snaking the large cleanout downline...then trying to remove the small cleanout plug on the edge of the drain....nothing would work.  dw40, pbBlast etc..the old mini-sledge hammer worked though. pounded the middle out, retrieved it and ripped out the rest of it...then bleach mop the entire floor.

 did the laundry test and yay..laundry is going well again..

 was going to get out detecting today but just got too busy. plus i think i had a seizure while i was home alone.  Very tired. Haven't felt that tired since first seizure. I lay down on the bed and curl up with one of the dogs at 8. I wake up at 12:30 on the floor sweating.  was a bit disoriented and still tired, but otherwise fine. 

 son has testing tomorrow for TKD at 11. after that, i'm hitting the park and working my way to his school to the original baseball diamond/playground field area. dates back to the 20's. Now it's just a dirt circle with a home plate and a rusty fence behind home plate. Bleachers and dugouts are gone. Might be some prime picking there.  

 Let me know how the MD'ing goes near the water. I havent taken my F2 near the water (been on normal beach, but not close to water..keeps chattering).  Couple places here that I know nobody has detected because I find so much clad there my back hurts after a few hrs of digging.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

Iron, not too much new stuff, new Ames potato rake, also 14 tine steel rake, large pack rubberized gloves, camelback (tired of carrying bottles), new miltary knee pads, another set of Military BDUs for crawling around (I really beat the snot outta clothing) new beach sand sifter, some new Ames digging trowels (the green handles job with the serrated edge they work great for $8 bucks). Have the pinpointer and a few other things on the way also.

 Rummage sales paid off finally-- got 2 new in the package Swiss army brand sleeping bags for $5 each. The stickers were still on them $30.00 ea. Good to 40 degrees so I can use in fair weather, figure Ill keep one in the SVU for the heck of it. A couple of used 3 prongs for 50 cents each (my supply was dwindling--I was breaking them left and right the last few weeks). Some books, and a few military items too.

 Good that the family is receiving the necessary help to get back on their feet. Hope those seizures dont keep you down. I think I need to take the drain apart here from washing all the bottles think the traps full. I did go detecting yesterday for just a bit after the monsoon....3 dimes/about 15 pennies/some pcs of copper and aluminum/ a half dime---NOW when I say 1/2 dime do not think of 1850s type silver half dimes.....SOME &$*_@#& actually cut a Roosevelt dime (clad no less)in half and I had to detect it.....I couldnt stop laughing....probably some joker that hates metal detectorists---couldve done the same thing by planting zincolns. I did also find a few bottles/a green glass stopper/ and the average 2 pcs of-----say it with me----Silverplate  (Im really due for some sterling).... Hoping to hit a few other places if the waters receeded enough to allow foot travel.

 Hope everyones out finding some goods, good luck everyone!.


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

Here are my MD finds from today clad and 59 rosie, the silver ring was from yesterday

 Ryan


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

dime


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: Couple of finds today*

ring


----------



## MIdigger

*Small finds*

Congrats on your finds! Silvers always good. Glad to see others finds.

 Todays finds were rather dull, 2 q (clad) 1 ft long hunk of copper tube, and a large brass fitting. Weather was decent.


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Small finds*

When did u start detecting Ryan?Good to see you back around.


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: Small finds*

Hey Doug

 I used to do it years ago, got back into it after I got back from Afghanistan. I don't go out much but usally do alright when I do. 

 Good hearing from you

 Ryan


----------



## MIdigger

*Silver*

Took the MXT-P out for a bit, found about $1 in what I thought was all clad. When I washed the coins, I found among the clad--a 1952-P silver dime, and also 1 wheat- a 1910-P...Hoping to do some trail mding later, or tomorrow.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: Silver*

Nice finds Bottlediger and MIdigger, silver is always nice.

 Went out yesterday and found about a buck in clad before a pretty heavy thunderstorm rolled in and shut me down. Myself and my gear were totally drenched and dripping wet by the time I got back (walked to the spot, and had to walk back). Good thing my phone is essentially waterproof.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Silver*

nice to see the find reports! been cruddy weather here. Cold and pretty rainy. 
  Been a bit busy anyway. Wife is downstate for the week for seminars and I've been running like a crazy man. Between travel soccer, phys therapy, TKD and youth group for my daughter and tkd/youth group/Jazz Band (piano and trumpet) for son this week, I've barely had time to come on here...would be nice to see the weather clear up.... til then , keep the reports coming!!! I can live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## MIdigger

*A bit of coins*

Plumb, thats about what I found today. Wandered a park 2 track and came away with 3 quarters, 1 dime, and maybe 10 pennies. 1 steel fishing leader, a 1 inch strip of copper, and 1pc of 1/4 copper wire about 10 inches long. Nothing great.

 Iron, sooner or later the weathers gotta turn for the good there. It was decent this morning, but much like Plumbs detecting the rain moved in and I moved out!. Sounds like the family obligations are cutting into the Md time, but if the weathers bad I guess thats fine.

 Good luck everyone.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

good weather today. had a few dr appointments and some running to do. daughter has phys therapy from 4-5 then i'm going to get out for a while.  was 40 degrees this morning and by 11 it was almost 75 so it'll be a good day to get out.
 After dr appointment today I took a ride through some areas of the original rr tracks here and didn't find anything.  A bunch of Seagram's pint bottles and some vodka bottles, that was it.
  Not even a hint of something remotely old. I was in an area where the old switch was that brought a 2nd track in from where the mines are located. Nothing left except for the grade and a few RR ties here and there. Still nothing. Might have to ride closer to the mines and see if the miners left anything good near the RR . Next time will bring the MD but breaking it down and throwing it into a backpack gets to be a pain when you're biking everywhere.


----------



## Brains

*RE: A bit of coins*

got a silver quarter (1964) a month or so ago, today i picked up a 1941 nickel, a couple wheat's, and a 1946 dime- the dime was a pretty cool find, silver's tough to find.
 oh... this comes from working the register at a pick up window by the way.  Sometimes we get really cool stuff, but i'd like to go detect some time too


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Some of my best finds have been clerk finds. Just pulled another set of silver halves a 42-P and 44-P set of walkers, bought some coins at the local shop, found a 1960 Ty-B proof rev silver quarter (50-60 dollars there, that was in a 1960 mint set)), and then some 43 steel cents and found an XF 1943-D doubled "D" mintmark (about 75.00 or more there)....... You never know where youll find the good stuff.

 Detecting and digging got scrubbed due to rain all day....tomorrow hope to be out in the am looking for goods.


----------



## carobran

*RE: A bit of coins*

Whats the most $$ any of you have ever found in one day detecting? I think the most we've found was a little over $12.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Probably somewhere near that...except that 14k ring was worth close to $300 bucks...and some other finds up about $50.


----------



## MIdigger

*Todays short walk*

Decided it was too nice (yet muddy) to do nothing so I went detecting for an hour or two. Came away with 5-q, 2-d, 4-P and some chunks of aluminum (molten) and some copper pieces.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Todays short walk*

3q,4d,8p, 1/2 od a silverplate spoon, 1 copper intact belt buckle, some aluminum and copper scrap, a 4"x8" aluminum pc to the top of a pump of some sort, and a 3inch wheel with teeth for some sort of machine (Brass).

 Tomorrow should be dry enough to dig for a while then detect a bit.


----------



## MIdigger

*Some strange finds today*

Went out for a while detecting. Came back with 8q,2d,6p some scrap metal, a metal plate in the shape of a vikings helmet that says "Warrior dash 2011 I survived" with a chain on it, and 3 tokens the size of silver dollars (which is what I thought I dug) unfortunatley....

 One is green metalic, and the other 2 are aluminum. One side says "Fabulous march 12 2000" with 2 animals and a large 3 in the center, and the flip side Says Mobile again with 2 animals and a crown with an S and in ribbon at the base says Mystic strippers society.....From a fairgrounds?


----------



## myersdiggers1998

*RE: Some strange finds today*

photos?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Some strange finds today*

The tokens are from carnival people affiliated with mardi-gras. The Mobile is Mobile Alabama, and the mystic striper society was founded in 1939 I believe. There are a bunch of other groups involved.  Learn something new everyday....I wished they were a batch of Morgans or Peace dollars but theyve been in the ground possibly 12 years. Just cleaned them and tossed in my display case.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: Some strange finds today*



> Just cleaned them and tossed in my display case.


 
 Come on, Rich,

 We like Mystic Stripers' doubloons, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a long way to Mobile, and you never invite us over to gaze at your case...  What's a poor image deprived fan supposed to do. [8D] Get some photos up on bucket-o-photos, and show us some stuff, please.




From.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Some strange finds today*

Yeah that carnival stuff makes sense being it was found at the fairgrounds. Did a bit of detecting today, and found 4 pcs of silverplate, 3q, 7p, a silverplated bracelet and some scraps of aluminum. 
 Switched to digging mode and 8milks, a Kopkes embossed booze bottle, 1 pad lock, a box of cobalts, 1 plate, 2 old Buchanans scotch 1/2 pts, about 2 lbs of copper scrap, and a few small creamers.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Some strange finds today*

no matter how hectic life gets, I can always come here and take comfort in the fact that you will find silver plate daily! 

 Hit our backyard yesterday and ended up with a couple handfuls of nails. Hopefully getting out later this evening, mid 90's detecting isn't that enjoyable. I'd rather make wife take me to the beach late evening after the crowds leave. (suntan oil+hot+jewelry=hook me up please.)

 Heading up to the family farm in a few weeks just to MD and dig (if it's not a billion degrees out).

 http://www.historicmapworks.com/

 another decent site for maps:

 http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/gmdhtml/gmdhome.html

 Found a good research site for maps that I had forgotten about.  Found the farm and it was labeled with father in law's grandfather's name and dated 1900.  So what I was told is correct, that it dates to mid-late 1800's. (was told word of mouth so wasn't entirely sure..grandma is 86 after all.)

 HH if you get out today.


----------



## MIdigger

*1933 Ford coin*

Iron rest assured...I did at the final moments of detecting stumble on a silverplate fork. I was thinking how let down you would be if I didnt come back with one!. 

 I did ok with a pocket spill (3q,1d) and continued on finding 6q,4d,2p a large pc of aluminum bracket, and 2 pcs of copper. But then the detector went off loud. I thought ok its gotta be junk. Looked down and saw 1/2 of what I believed to be a half dollar sticking out. I pulled it up and lightly wiped it off. Has Fords logo on front with thirty years of progress and a V 8 on the other side. I see theres at least 2 different ones, The one I have was given out in New York and the one with the Ford grille and logo was given out in Detroit. 

 I certainly find some odd stuff at the grounds, and today was no different. Alas, I was ready to give up the ship but they had turned over some dirt and as I walked over it I looked ahead and the silverplate lay before me like treasure....

 Also Surf1 Ill have those pics up by June 1 or 2 my brothers going to get me through the pic process.


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: 1933 Ford coin*



> Also Surf1 Ill have those pics up by June 1 or 2 my brothers going to get me through the pic process.


 
 Hey Rich,

 This is great news. I'm looking forward to a retrospective of some of your choice finds!

 Did you get a photobucket account, per chance? I can walk you through that, if you did. I wanna see some Rich treasure finds! [8D]

 Is this the Ford token that you found?




Some backstory here.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: 1933 Ford coin*

S-1 no that must be the other one with the 33 Ford grille and Ford logo in the middle on the other side.

 The one I have has the V-8 in the center, but no words or the leaf wreath. The other side of mine has "Thirty years" at the top, the Ford logo in the center and "of progress" at the bottom. I believe the one you show is brass, and the one I have is the copper one.

 I cant believe I found the thing in the rodeo ring.


----------



## MIdigger

*More strange finds*

So I went back to the arena, and covered it from end to end today. Last year they had a "Warrior Dash" event there. All I know is the detector kept reading quarters and I dug up 17 Warrior dash medals (about 2x3 inches in the form of a vikings helmet with the horns)......17 of those things! 4 were complete with the ribbons yet attached. Got most of them cleaned up. Also found some change quarters/dimes/few pennies and some chunks of aluminum. Dont know if theyre CL material but may get something out of them.

 Sadly Iron, my streak of Silverplate came to an end today....nothing. But I only did the arena area and a short distance to the SUV. I suppose on a good note those things appear to be a plate over copper core...$$.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: More strange finds*

you loves you some plate for sure!  Made it out after dinner for an hour or so yesterday and day before. Ended up with a couple handfuls of nails.  Nothing else, just nails. Some good signals but wanted to clean the nails out first. I swear it must have cost 40k to redo our roof when they reroofed it 5years ago.  The amount of nails they dropped would account for 3/4 of it. Ridiculous.  Spent all day today at a Dr appt and on the phone.  

 Dumping DirecTV. I love it, but it's so expensive. Cable is too.  Going to go with Amazon Prime, Netflix and Hulu+ on the xBox for now. Either getting a Roku box for streaming (almost 500channels through that thing) or waiting until the Apple TV 3 is jailbroken (rooted) so I'm not stuck with just iTunes and going to use that to add channels/live tv etc... I'd much rather pay 20bucks a month for all of the movies and tv shows I can stomach than 80-100.

 Spoke with the insurance company today. Had my agent (nice girl I know) work on the policy for our vehicles and she ended up cutting 300ish every six months off of our policy.  wife was happy with that.

 HH tomorrow if you get out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: More strange finds*

Well, Hopefully youll get past the nail layer.... As far as the cable and Dtv yeah, costs are rediculous. I could get by with the std channels and just History chnl, Military chnl, Weather chnl, and may 2-3 more. You sound like theres going to be wires running everywhere, squirrels on wheels for power, and a lot of duct and electrical tape......but, if it works, Id be the first to ask for you to "wire up" the house here. As bad as gasoline...the other day 3.53, today 3.87 and we know crude oils dropped significantly, were at a 22 year high for surplus in the U.S. but its not gouging!!

 Good thing the detecting spots are close. Went out a bit before the heat moved in, 1q,2d,2p, and some scrap (no silverplate). However, I may do a short dig tomorrow supposed to rain for a short bit and cool off. Well with that discount that should get you into a new detector right?


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

carobran--I once found a pocket spill (more like a jar spill) of quarters. The pockets of my shorts were so full they were almost falling down. Never did count how much was there, just tossed them in the clad jar. (none were silver).

 As far as numismatic value, I found an 1877CC dime, a 1906 dime, 1916 dime and a '44 silver quarter in one day.  The park behind the house for the 1877 and neighbor's yard for the rest.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Got a nice mint set find Iron....bought some 60s silver mint sets. Found a 1961 that has the TY-2 proof reverse...The coins in very nice shape and going to be slabbed. Ms-60 I think its 70.00 and MS-65 pulls 200.00.... I just thought it was a neat find in a mint set. Have a few others to send in also. Will be interesting to see what grade it comes back.

 Detectings been slow. few Hot wheels cars the other day and some scrap. Yesterday I was out swindled on a spot I usually have first thing in the morning. Some twizzler was swinging as I drove up...I mean were talking 6:15 am........Anyways I have some park spots lined up for tomorrow morning at dawn.

 However, cleaning some junk out to toss, I located some 1955-D,1955-S and 1951-S roosevelts and a 1945-D silver war nickle, and a nice 1918 Lincoln cent that have been laying around.

 We have 3 days coming with highs only in the 60s. Figure they will be some dig/detect days for sure. Plus that dump area I was going to do some shaker table sifting and see what comes up. Plus I have someone that wants all the cobalt I can get my hands on.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Short hunt this morning at a new spot. 4Q,8D,1N,37P and a aluminum 12 inch x 1/4 inch lid to something. Tossed it in my scrap bin. Anyone finding anything??


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: A bit of coins*

went out yesterday, must have found a 20x20 area where there was some kind of coin toss game...Pulled just under 10 dollars in clad and only hit about 40% of it. So many coins the detector was having a hard time pinpointing! There were mostly quarters and dimes, a few pennies and nickles here and there. Ill go back after it rains, looks like swiss cheese right now 

 Ryan


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

nice score bottlediger...only bad thing about a score like that is the pain in the butt of having to bend over or kneel every 5 seconds. 

 haven't been out much digger...yesterday it was raining most of the day. Today it's 60's but windy. Might go out in a bit. Wife and daughter are near green bay today for daughter's soccer game so I'll have some quiet time.

 Stocked up on batteries the other day. 9 volts aplenty for the trip up to Houghton so daughter and I can go crazy at the farm. 

 Still working on pics of all of the stuff I need to clear out of the basement.  Was going to start with the books.  Have 3-4 laundry baskets full, plus 1940 full set of book of knowledge with 4appendix books.  I thought it was pretty common, but there's a site where they actually sell some of these sets for 500+.  might see if they're in the market.  Plus some 1800's-early 1900's first editions of popular at the time books.  First Edition of Roots. First Edition of James Beard's book etc..

 and all of the stuff "organized" in the basement... I call it organized, wife calls it "all of this s***"...

 might just skip that and go MD instead.  First I have to call the insurance co. and see if they'll do a special case/circumstance for the facility I need to go to.  40k (81k w/o insurance) .  

 GL and HH if you get out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Just a few more today. 1q,2d,30p and some old copper tag stamped with numbers. I did find one more Warrior dash medal today. One older Canadian penny--1945. probably do some digging and sifting tomorrow morning and then a bit of detecting.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

2nd time this has happened to me this year.

 Was stalked by a buck and 2 doe earlier this year while walking home from the park behind our house that I'd been md'ing at.  He stalked me until I was on one side of the merry go round and he was on the other. Took him almost 10mins to walk off and let me walk home. Was a bit unnerving.

 Today one of my griffs and I walked with daughter to her bus stop. My dog likes to walk in the park and look for squirrels/bunnies/birds.  (I keep her on a flexi-leash so she doesn't run a bunny or stay on point for 8years). 
  I hear a noise behind us and turn to see a doe 30-50' away. Didn't think much of it because there are literally herds of deer running around in this town. (kids and I once saw 30-50 deer crossing the road near their school..was amazing) No idea why people think feeding a deer in their backyard is so neat.  We've had turkeys/hawks/deer/turtles etc.. in our backyard at one time or another. It's very common. 
 this deer started walking toward us. Normally they just walk away or stay parallel at a good distance.  At one point she trotted toward us. My dog could care less about deer. She's trained on birds/squirrels/bunnies. If I'd have let her go, she'd probably want to play with the doe. I started walking a bit faster, staying behind trees...We get to the sidewalk and stand behind a bench next to a tree and the doe finally stops less than 10' away.  Stood there for a good 10mins. We slowly crossed the street and the doe walked to the sidewalk after us.... this pic was taken from behind the bench. the tree in the lower left corner is the tree next to the bench.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

I would figure that if detecting with headphones on this could be a problem. At least a startling jump seeing one up close and not know it was there. Maybe curious or hungry?. I remember when we saw the first deer tracks when we were growning up in the old neighborhood....that was a big thing. Now, they are everywhere. Funny, Ive also noticed a bald eagle and bluebirds here. Never seen them in these parts before.

 I see lots of turkeys at the parks while Iam detecting. They are curious but dont come too close. Finding much in that park? Supposed to rain this afternoon so mding and fishing might get cancelled for the day. 100% rain tonight and tomorrow. Brother and family coming up from KY for a week, have some spots to hit that may produce $$. Last time I hit this spot with B-I-L we took out 12.00 of clad for about an hour and didnt cover anywhere near the whole area.

 Good luck to everyone.


----------



## digginthedog

*RE: A bit of coins*

Nice picture... The doe may have a fawn laying low near by, had this happen more than once at a dump I dig, always in the spring... The lead Does tend to be more aggressive in there fawning territory, at least in My experience... As for the Buck, who knows ,could be in a new area and just checking things out... He would make Me a little more nervous in the fall... I have a buddy that detects in the woods near My home and only covers one ear with his headphones... He thinks a Bear may sneak up on him... I laugh and tell Him "whatever floats your boat" ... Good luck detecting all !


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

I'm thinking she was just curious too Dig.  She didn't seem too aggressive. Just was a bit unnerving when she started trotting toward us.  But too curious methinks.

 hopefully the rain is done by the time your family comes up so you guys can tear up the parks.  Weather has been 50's-low 60's here this past week. Pretty windy though. Makes it a pain to MD.  You should go fishing in the rain! unless it's really nasty. I used to love when it rained on the lake I lived on.  Everyone would clear out and we'd have the lake to ourselves.  MD'ing/Digging in the rain would stink though.  
 That would be sweet to see an eagle up close. I've seen them on the side of the road standing on the ribs of a dead deer snacking on it.  there are some aeries on the river we fish too.  

 Diggin...I feel the same way as your buddy does.  I always have my headphones just above the earholes in case someone's dog comes bounding over or kids get curious. Wouldn't want to pee myself from being startled.  In a cpl of weeks when I'm up at inlaws' family farm, I'll have the father in law with me.  he's my official digger.  I'm used to using an ames digger and here he is with this honking shovel.  But he'll be carrying a firearm and we'll have knives.  Too many bear sightings, coyotes and I've seen wolves up there.  Thanks but no thanks. 

 HH guys


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: A bit of coins*

Had another doe in the backyard yesterday. She was eating leaves off of some branches we cut. Later that afternoon she was in the neighbor's yard eating their hostas.  this morning same doe was in the neighbor's backyard eating again.  this pic (slightly blurry) is of her standing up after 10-15min of watching us. she watched us a bit more, turned and casually hopped the fence...she's 10-15' away in this pic....


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Coin finds


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Other finds


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Hey----were into pictures guys..Gotta take a few more and get them dropped in.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: A bit of coins*

Iron - the deer you have up there are really ballsy, have they ever actually chased/attacked you or anyone you know?

 MI - Woohoo you posted a picture! Congratulations! [] Do i see a silver rosie in that pile? Looks like you cleaned up as far as zincs go, or the soil is just real harsh.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Yes Plumb its a `52 silver!, thats a bunch from the parks from Kentucky (March). Rings are some other finds. Ill have a bunch more. Im working on it now. I know Ill get it from the peanut gallery yet...but Im doing the best I can. And thanks to Dugout, she was a great help too.


----------



## MIdigger

*Small lot coins today*

Only came away today with 2q,6d,8p and a 1/2 fork (silverplate), a hose nozzle, a couple of small metal compacts. Also one round button like object maybe froma saddle, silver star with black about 1-1/4 inches in diameter. Nothing to write home about, but some spending change to throw in the jar. Anyone else find anything over the weekend??


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Small lot coins today*

OMG digger posted pics!!!!! Now you can display all of your plate and take a pic of it! Nice coin pics btw. Quite a bucketful you have there.

 Plumb, I had that buck follow me with a not so nice look in his eyes and the doe from last week that followed us around. 
  Haven't heard of anyone being attacked or gored up here. There are quite a few tracts of land that are standing pine that many live in. Many people put food out for deer and they end up with deer in their yard eating and sleeping there. Most of the "wild" deer around here are pretty tame and very used to humans.  That doe was in the neighbor's backyard again today and a car drove down the alley and honked and the deer never looked up. If we were allowed to bowhunt from our yards up here, the small grocery stores and the butcher shops would be out of business. Everyone would be eating venison.

 I posted this in the digging threads already tonight, but I'm writing about it here too.

 Went to local flea market. Very very small.  Met an older couple who had coins for sale. I told them I find enough coins metal detecting.  She goes on and on about how badly she wants one etc... I tell them I wish I knew a place to dig bottles because I collect them and can't find anywhere to dig. 

  Old man's eyes light up.  The creek that runs through the edge of their backyard is full of bottles.  He said there are so many just lying there that you could walk on glass there all the way down his property line.  He said the bottles are those ones with the hole looking things in the bottom and the old junky medicine bottles.  They invited me to go to their house whenever I want and I can either just park and go, or knock and they'll take me back there and show me where they all are and that I'm welcome to all of them.  friend is picking me up at nine tomorrow and we're going. I'm bringing my MD to show her how to work it and let her use it while we collect bottles.  He said that behind their house there's enough bottles to fill a pickup truck at least 3times.

 They live in a small area outside of a very small town about 20miles away from me.  The town used to be situated near where his house is.  The hospital and the pharmacy were on his land and the next lot/tract over.  Basically his house is where the edge of the center of town was.  The town was later moved nearer to the RR tracks.  There was a new lumberyard there and the iron ore carts were riding those rails.  the lumberyard was built in 1880 and that's about when the town moved.  So these bottles should be prior to 1880. I'm ignorantly excited for sure.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Small lot coins today*

Got to the guy's house and spoke with him. He showed us the creek. It was right next to their yard.  One side soggy and pure swamp mud. the other side was nice and flat, but the grass/foliage was up to mid thigh.  We couldn't see crap.

  Saw the guy and he says "during March when it's still not grown over, it's nothing but bottles as far as you can see..." forget that, we're going saturday with a scythe and a battery operated weedwhacker and going to clear that out. 

  He did tell us that the flat area up the slope from the creek bed was where the original Sagola Hotel was at.  Found some masonary pylons in a row that had a half circle cutout on the top for a pipe or something. Found a 4" hunk of clay sewer pipe on the ground next to one of the pylons. Told my buddy I wasn't going to screw around anymore and climbed the hill looking for the privy. 
  Found what looks like one. brick and mortar rectangle on top of rocks laid out in the same shape.  dug next to it to see how deep the brick and stuff was and found shards of glass and hunks of wood.  this was 40-50' behind and to the back corner of the lot the hotel sat on.  Found a stretch of foundation and what looks like a square shaped stone sleeve with a cap that's off. this is buried into the side of the hill..

 Sat we're bringing a sledge and prybars to open them up and see what we can find.


----------



## MIdigger

*Saved a life today, Got some fish and coins*

Brother is up from Kentucky so he I and the brother inlaw decided to go fishing today. spot one brother tied into a good catfish but broke the line at the landing...Moved to spot 2..nothing. Drove to the lake where I found last years gold ring find. I caught about 5 dink sized gills. Then we watched these old folks come across to the boat launch to bring the boat in...... 

 The old fellow stood up in the boat (he`d cut the motor) and next thing hes in the drink. The brother and BIL heard him say he couldnt swim (about 100 yards from us wind was blowing hard or we wouldnt have heard that). Then the lady screamed help. So were tossing things left and right out of our pockets as we head for them. My brother jumps for the back of the boat, BIL dives into the lake, and I dive for the tie off rope (boat was starting to float out) and extend a hand for the old guy.
  Between the 3 of us we got them secured. Think the old boy was pretty shocked, and said thanks. The thing that really bothered us, was the fact they had NO flotation or vests aboard, which is a ticketable offense here. Why someone who cant swim would chance that is beyond me. Being there was no one else but the three of us there, Im relatively sure he wouldnt be here if we hadnt been there. Think safety!!... anyways, Im sure glad the old boys ok, and hope he thinks twice before not taking the safety equipment.

 The BIL thereafter got a big strike that snapped his hook in half. Nothing much after that. Headed back for lunch, then I grabbed the MD equip and headed to the parks. The maint men had done some grading again so I decided to work the area. I came away with 8q, 3d, 13p (3 wheats 2-1928-P,and 1-1941) 3 more Warrior dash medals, and a pocket of scrap metal. I also had my poles with me and decided to try fishing a bit more. Used one of those bass worms and hooked a 10 inch large mouth and tossed em back. I also found some cable someone had tossed away and being the Sultan of scrounge I snatched that up for scrap$$................A long but enjoyable day.


----------



## Steve/sewell

*RE: Saved a life today, Got some fish and coins*

Man your a busy guy MIdigger, about the only thing you didnt do today was deliver a baby.[] Here was my day,woke up to find my dog had vomited paper plates he had eaten from our trash,my son informed me his Gym membership was going up 2 dollars a month,my work vehicles brakes were acting up,my work credit card had been compromised and I had to pay for my gas in dollars 58.00 of them[],my oldest daughter called me to inform me the salmon she was marinating was left out all night in the oven,[]sat in a 2 hr traffic jam on the NJ turnpike [X(],helped a bank maintenance man repair an elevator[],had some crazed woman riding my tail in a 50 mph zone where I was doing 56 and it wasn't fast enough for her[],pulled up in the driveway and  I had to help my 86 year old neighbor remove his pool cover (that SOB weighed a ton )[]came into my house checked the mail and saw I had received my new tax reassessment and found out my taxes went up 2000.00 from last year Jim,Chuck anybody else did your taxes go up also[&:] other then that it was a great day,.........not as good as your day though[] Seriously I enjoy reading your posts thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Saved a life today, Got some fish and coins*

Guess I forgot the baby delivery...work more on that next time. Did some more fishing/metal detecting at the dam this morning. Caught some walley/cats/a sucker/and a smallmouth. Decided to detect the shoreline while my brother fished. 

 Came away with one fishing spoon, a large handful of assorted sinkers, some lead jigs, couple bobbers, and a few pennies. Cant wait til they drop the water level again in fall clean up the sinkers and more tackle. Even found a bunch of hooks...A guy could pretty much set up a rig with just whats found there. Heading back out in the morning may take the detector and try the other side and see whats out there. Nice to go during the week, not many people there.

 Big event this week at the parks, plan to clean up next Monday. Hope everyone gets some finds.


----------



## MIdigger

*Went to the lake today*

While the family fished, I metal detected for a bit. Again finding jigs,bobbers,hooks,sinkers and 2q,1d,5p (one being a 1950-P wheatback). Nothing spectacular but fun anyway. Plus, im rebuilding my lost sinker stash.

 Also got a return on a walleye catch, landing it, and finding it had a spinner hooked to it. Removed it and got a bonus return on tackle. Dont imagine that happens very often.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Went to the lake today*

wow..no idea what to say to those last few posts.  sounds like a country song gone crazy.  hope things start looking up.  went to oshkosh yesterday (3hr drive) to watch daughter's soccer team beat on another team. drove to green bay and stayed the night at sister in law's house. drove home. 

 I keep thinking about this coming weekend and how I'm going to work this privy.  can bust the cap off and start digging...or buddy can bust the cap and I can start digging from the side of the hill to see what kind of lining is there or if there are even bottles in there.  we have free reign of the entire area.  There is a slope at the back of where the building would have been that's overgrown that we haven't checked on yet.   actually thinking that I'm going to let him bust up the cap and I'll start weed whacking on the side and backside of the hill to see what there is to see.... too much excitement...

 just finished raining so might spend the evening MD'ing.

 hope you guys' have better days this weekend!  HH


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: Went to the lake today*

Good luck, Im hoping you get some great finds. Like to see you pull some good coinage too. This big parks event gets over I hope monday to clean up some clad. Might go detecting in the mornings Sat/sun at a few school areas. Keep us posted!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Went to the lake today*

a nice big park to MD sounds nice...Started raining earlier so didn't have much time to MD. Actually, I went outside with my gear and it started raining! 

  Mother in law drove us: myself/daughter/son/niece we picked up in green bay to daughter's game in Oshkosh. She asked if I'm bringing the MD with me and I told her I was all set. Have a dozen batteries and everything all set to go. Guess my father in law is kind of nerded about going into the old field and woods with us.  should be fun.  

 Sister in law gave me some insight about the farm too. Told me where to old cellar/potato barn was from when the first house was there. She said the original house's foundation is there too.  Going to MD and dig that area up...especially if I can find the privy site.  She also confirmed that, what would be the 2nd old privy site, is where mother in law told me it is.  Right against back side of the woodshed...

 Not sure if anyone has looked at the pics of what might be a capped privy...going to repost a cpl here and let me know what you think. The size of it is 6'x12' or so..managed to pry the 1st half top level off on one side..need tools for the rest.  you can see the corner of the stone where they capped it.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: Went to the lake today*

a 2nd view


----------



## surfaceone

*RE: A bit of coins*



> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Other finds


 
 Rich, 

*Big High 5*, man! Looking forward to more photo posts from you. A tip of the cap to the lovely Renee for helping.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: A bit of coins*

Iron wheres that report??? I wanna know what you found in that area. Didnt get much done today. Few rummage sales--- one good find: an old Johnson gas tank I got very reasonable. See them on fleabay for 40-65 bucks. Figure I can come in under those numbers and make a profit very easily. Also got a bunch of large stick candles for the survival box 17 of them at only 5 cents each.

 Heading out to detect in the early am--- supposed to be around 90 (thats well outside my prescribed comfort zone). Waiting for the pics and finds...........


----------



## MIdigger

*Late afternoon detecting*

Hit a spot for a bit, 1.10 in returnables and 2q,7d,22p (1 1948 wheat cent) a boyscout kerchief badge, tent stakes, and a few pieces of scrap metal. Basically spending cash bottles and change ($2.56) and the wheat goes into the mason jar with the rest.


----------



## MIdigger

*Morning parks clean up*

15q,8d,13p and an old wrestling medal from my old High school. Nothing very old just clad spendable change today. Ran into 3 other detectorists. Place was busy for some reason today. Nicest coin was a BU 1959 lincoln cent. Not worth a lot but someone was holding this one for a while.


----------



## MIdigger

*One more good morning*

Hit a ballfield today: 15q,19d,2n,23p and 4 returnables =$6.38... plus one military style dog tag. Nothing silver that I could see, have a bunch of the coins soaking so I can roll them up.
 Anyone else getting any finds??


----------



## RED Matthews

*RE: One more good morning*

Dah,  Not glass or bottle related.  Must be wrong FORUM material.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

They kind of go hand in hand.....and most of us partake in both fields.


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I think because the title of this thread keeps changing, it might be slightly confusing to those who are not following it.. []


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Dig... Hit it again, cleared some of the almost waist high grass with a sickle. Found some shards on the underside of the lip of the creek bank and some shards in the creek. Going to need waders to hit that creek proper though.  2' of water and close to 1' of mud.  Opened up the privy hole a bit and only got a cpl feet down. Found some newer shards and hunks of wooden board in there so far.  

 We did find a dump though! I stepped on a piece of tin and wondered where the heck that came from. Looked up and could make out metal goodness through the thicket.  Was very dense brush/bushes.  Saw some car hoods in there, what looks like those riveted water boilers/tanks and other misc metal stuff. Will be bringing the chainsaw or the tree trimmer shears when we go in 2 weeks.  

 This weekend will start some fun. Going up to inlaws Sunday through the following Sunday.  MIL asked if I'm bringing up the MD because my FIL wants to go with us and see what we can find.  Methinks he's thinking we're going to find the motherlode of copper or silver.  it's possible.  Daughter said she'd rather dig. So we're going to spend some time finishing up the "new" privy and a dump and going to pinpoint the original privy (i know the area it's in).  Just going to put the MD in all metal mode, full sensitivity and going to dig everything.

 Might hit the yard later this afternoon.  Was 90ish on Sunday and humid. Been frosty every morning since. Weird weather this year.

 GL/HH everyone


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Glad you are getting out. I did a bit of digging myself. A few marbles, a few sodas mainly d-pat Cokes. Lots of the usual foods, a few pcs of silverplate (To be expected) I got a very small compact the says Djer Kiss Kerkoff Paris with some decorative flowering around the edge. Havent looked that up yet just wonder how old it is.

 Detected the area close to this, 3q,5d,13p (5 are wheats, 2 I cant read yet but the 3 readable are 1-1919-P,2-1941-P) Hope I can scrub the others up and find what they are. Unfortunatley no silver coins today.

 The weathers perfect down here, 40s in the morning and just into the 70s for highs....I could live with the whole summer like that.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

kind of like this one:

 http://www.etsy.com/listing/97782420/vintage-djer-kiss-kerkoff-paris-round

 at least you're getting out! still batting 10000% on the silver plate i see.  I found...more nails.  Wanted to get out today to that creek to dig but friend is busy all day.  Was going to MD the yard or the park.  Been overcast all day long and now it's windy and the sky is dark...humid and overcast all week so far.  Only supposed to be high 60's in Houghton this coming week. Should be great weather for MD/Digging. 

 Need to finish packing the kids. Daughter is coming with me to Houghton until wed. Then she's going to Michigan Tech for a basketball camp for 4 days.  Son is at music camp from sunday 'til next sunday.  Alot of running around and packing to do.  

 I envy your weather.  I love cool mornings and mediocre temp days.  We get 95 and humid and 50 the next day.  don't know whether to sweat or put a sweatshirt on most days!

 HH if you get out. I'm going to go try to beat the rain.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Yes Iron, thats exactly the compact I dug. The weather has taken a turn for the hot...90s Im not liking this much. However, I made some hits on the kiddie lots and did well today. 1 silver serenity ring, 8Q,22D,9N,33P also 2 competition medals (one is a soccer medal), a large brass lock, some scrap aluminum and copper also. Just more for the slush funds.

 A bunch of rummage sales, but I havent found much. Some scrap brass (candle holders and such) a complete fawcet set I needed for the kitchen sink for $5....I couldve kissed the lady for that...Home Depot sticker = 55.00 definetly the buy of the day. Also saw a Bear archery (made in Grayling stamped) bow I want to grab (it was $2) Im hoping to get back there tomorrow, friend of mine is holding that....they were going to throw it away!!...Highly collectible around these parts. And I scored a mountain load of 2,000 plus wheat pennies on the cheap........They havent been gone through as Ive found in one sample handful 2 1909 VDB`s, bunches of 43 steels, scad loads of "S" mints....and a lot of teens in excellent shape. Not to mention some Indianheads also in there in XF condition to VG.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Dah,  Not glass or bottle related.  Must be wrong FORUM material.


 
 You go Reds bust um up!! [8D]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Another one stirring the pot. Guess you didnt read the Metal detecting part....


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Yeah Ricky, don't go gettin in the way of how this thread done gets done now.. and you Red.. this is the metal detecting thread, whatever the title happens to be at the time.. that's how this individual wants it to be, that is how it will be. It's actually more efficient than starting a separate "Today's finds" thread every day.. I just think the name should stay the same..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sure why not, the post to hits ratio I guess theres people that look at it. If you dont like it just move on. No need to cause problems now is there? Why all the negativity from you guys? So much hate....really need to be more positive in life than cause problems.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: One more good morning*

I am not string  any pot dude. I am was messing with Red, Because he is so conservative. ya get it? Duh  I can care to craps about this thread.

 I hate when people read into something they have no clue about.  Stir that pot! son


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*RE: One more good morning*

I only became negative when you tried to be a mind reader and tell me what  I meant by my comment to RED. That was totally wrong. Keep your day job dude mind reading is not your bag[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Gimme that ladel boyz, you's makin a mess outta dis stew..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hey Rick just keep it to yourself. You aint helpin your cause. I frankly dont care what you 3 think. Cant please all the billions in the world ya dig? I used to hold Mr Matthews in a somewhat higher regard, Cd I havent a clue to and Rick you havent been positive about much. I dont swing S*** on your threads so all Im asking is the same here.

 As the thread has shown theres bottle digging and detecting. Pretty simple, dont like, change the channel.


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: One more good morning*



> Cd I havent a clue to


 
 Here's a clue: calm down dude everything's OK.. I promise...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Perfectly calm cool and collected......


----------



## cyberdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

That's what I like to read my good man! [] Let's get back to detecting, shall we?


----------



## peejrey

*RE: One more good morning*

So I'm considering buying a new detector after my last one (A bounty hunter) died...
 I really enjoyed usung it, and would like to do it again....Any suggestions?
 _Preston


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Theres a lot of good ones out there. Treasure quest MD forums are great for feedback. Im partial to Whites and Garretts. I have BH 505 that works fine and has found gold. You can also use Kellyco to order from/compare different detectors, and price them.

 Then you have to ask questions...where will you use it? land/water/ soil type?. Prices--features--targeting? coins/jewelry/relics.

 Many good machines out there.

 Did a bit of detecting today, 1 silverplate spoon, 3 loaded .380 acp rounds, 1q,6d,15p 1 silver thin bracelet, 1 medallion, and some scrap metals.


----------



## peejrey

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Theres a lot of good ones out there. Treasure quest MD forums are great for feedback. Im partial to Whites and Garretts. I have BH 505 that works fine and has found gold. You can also use Kellyco to order from/compare different detectors, and price them.
> 
> Then you have to ask questions...where will you use it? land/water/ soil type?. Prices--features--targeting? coins/jewelry/relics.
> 
> Many good machines out there.
> 
> Did a bit of detecting today, 1 silverplate spoon, 3 loaded .380 acp rounds, 1q,6d,15p 1 silver thin bracelet, 1 medallion, and some scrap metals.


 Thanks MI, I'm gonna start saving up for a Bounty Hunter 503, A ittle less than the 505, but seems to be just as good!
 I'm also looking at a Garrett Ace 350 too, but am not for sure on it yet..
 I have found many farming pieces in our front field from long ago, and I'd like to get out again and comb over our dump..
 There are so many possibilities..
 _Preston


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Theres got to be something for you to find with a md there. If you have the funds, Id buy both of those machines. The DD coils are the rage now, and if you have detectors operating on different frequencies, Ive noticed I can find targets I missed with the 1st one by going over the area again with the other unit.

 The Ace 350 has been a very good machine with the DD coil set up. Many machines to choose from. Good luck with your purchase and post your finds.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Ballfields seem to be the hot places to be. Schools werent to bad this week either. End totals for the week-59q/78d,13n,146p ($24.41) 1 silver ring, 1 silver bracelet, 1 silverplate spoon, 1 scout badge, 6 wheats.

 Have some upper 90s for the next few days. Have to wait til that clears out. Sure like to see it rain for a day or two.

 Iron-did you get the dig going and find anything of interest??? How about that new detector? on the way yet?

 Only silver coins this week were from the gas station clerks 1-1954-S and a 1955-S pair of dimes. Went into the 90% canvas bag. One of the girls has a few peace dollars. usually its run of the mill stuff....until I saw the 1921 shes has....Shes one of those teetering about holding or selling....Id like to add that `21 to my collection would grade VF+/...


----------



## peejrey

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Theres got to be something for you to find with a md there. If you have the funds, Id buy both of those machines. The DD coils are the rage now, and if you have detectors operating on different frequencies, Ive noticed I can find targets I missed with the 1st one by going over the area again with the other unit.
> 
> The Ace 350 has been a very good machine with the DD coil set up. Many machines to choose from. Good luck with your purchase and post your finds.


 I'm probably gonna get a bounty hunter 303, and one of those bigger coils (Gold Finder 11" DD Coil), that will probably later, but I might just add a power coil with the first one..
 First off, time to save...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

That 505 works great that I have and it swings quick in parking lots. Its lighter than the MXT-pro I have. The 503 is a good machine too. I have an old BH QD2 I still use a few times. Cant wait to hear about the finds you get there.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

peej.... depending upon your budget there are many detectors that are great out there.  The Tesoro Compadre is the best MD out there for under 200 bucks.. it's good on coins and it kills on gold.  spend the 170 for it, 100ish for a Garrett ProPointer and you'll be in heaven.  Also, it has a lifetime warranty, made in the US and holds its value very well... the next step up would be a fisher f2 or garrett 250.... you can get an f2 pkg with 3 coils and a bag and a pinpointer for 300 or less.  I have one now. Trying to get wife to let me upgrade to a Tesoro Vaquero.  

 Dig...got out a bit this week at the farm. The rain kind of put a squash on it.  Dug the 2nd half of the dump daughter and I dug last fall and found the milks and semi-rare sodas.  Didn't find much. Some old steel beer and soda cans, a few gallon oil cans and some other misc oil/gas related containers i'm going to cleanup when i get home....

 we did find an old horn.  father in law said it looks like the one on his father's model a/t that used to be in the woods.  not sure yet. going to have to do more research on it.  I did find a double bit axehead. I was all nuts because it kept ringing up as copper. solid signal. daughter went psycho on digging it out and it's just a normal old double.  A few small pieces of copper inside of mine rock and that's it. only spent 20mins or so detecting.

 I did find the 2nd oldest privy on the farm. Was right behind the woodshed like MIL said it was.  the woodshed is made of 1/2 cut logs. On the back there is a 4' wide shiny spot where it looks like something had sat up against it for years. The wood looks new compared to the weathered other stuff.  Started digging there and about 2' down found a 1/2 round, 4" or so cedar log. Found another one under that and a 3rd one. Turned around and dug the same thing about 4' away. So I'm thinking I'm digging right in the middle of the privy hole. Only about 4' down and finding stuff from 30-40's.  Was going to head back there today and dig some more but it got ugly out and a bit on the wet side.  I'll get pics when I get out there tomorrow.

 I also did a ton of research on google maps and bing and found where the original house actually sat.  you can see an old driveway (light colored path going into the property from the road) and see where it veers left into a small lot of trees that has a large opening in them. North of the house is a small path that leads to the east to a small clearing surrounded by trees. and north of that is the old garden and the ploughed rows.  These are all grown over. My next area of discovery once i get this privy dug out.  Kind of excited now that i have a good direction to head.

 I had some light shed on the place buddy and i are digging. I spent about 4hrs last night online doing research and found some pics of the street it's on back from turn of the century. saw a lumber store and across the street is a house, the commons bldg and then the hotel where we're digging. Well the spot we're digging is between the hotel and commons. Found 3 pics from same angles with it. so we're in the right spot.  Found a pic that showed a bunkhouse behind the hotel.  Which looks like the spot we found the old junk pile in. We're going there next weekend with some brush saws/chain saws to cut into it.  I stepped on some old stamped tin, like the old ceiling pieces. Would be nice if that's the remains of the bunkhouse.

 Wish the rain would stop. Gets sunny out then bam..black clouds and downpour. then sunny and downpour again...getting ridiculous. 

 One last thing....today is verbose day....  my digging buddy's friend's wife has over 23 large boxes full of baseball cards dating back to forever ago.  She'd been talking about having us liquidate them etc for her.  Finally she called buddy and wants him to start doing it box buy box. So will probably have something to keep busy with...

 HH if you get out.  I'll get pics tomorrow when I get a chance to be non-rained on...


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

Hi Guys,

 I finally got out and did some diving, no detector though as it is in the shop gettin overhauled after 15 years of hard use. I did score a 1953 rosy while diggin for glass and some of my usual goodies like pipes and marbles and a busted ring.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

those pipes are so cool. guess some borkum riff and a swim was a relaxing way to spend the day!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Nice Rd. Those pipes are interesting. Any idea how old they may be? Nice find on the silver too. I wonder about those 2 marbles with the red in them if theyre those Akro blood marbles. I really need to buy a guide on those. Just keep accumulating them in a Mason jar.

 Iron, I hope you get some good finds out of your dig. Its supposed to cool down a bit. I may do some digging in the very early morning tomorrow. The maint guys have some asphalt they have marked for removal--hoping to scan the area with detector. Its near the spot Ive pulled the wheats from lately, and the wheats have been circa 1919-1941. I also have a spot they are doing some major renovations near some ballfields and plan to hit that area this weekend when the construction guys arent working.

 Keep up the good finds, good luck.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Cleaned up this weekend!! 153 coins total 21q,32d,6n,94p for $9.69. 4 rings sterling and 1 not yet identified, 4 pendants sterling St Christopher and a smaller sterling looks like a chevron, 2 others look like kids pcs. And 1 1951 nickel and a 1952 wheat although they arent worth anything. Looks like a few of those playgrounds were not hit by anyone.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice finds Dig... that's alot of coinage.  your back must hurt.  Nice find on the jewelry too.  You found some nice untouched sites.

 Spent the week at the inlaws.  Was t-stormy for a cpl of the days, normal rain one of the days and nice for the other 2.

   Got to the farm and started digging the privy that I was told was the older of the 2 visible ones.  Father in law asks why the heck I'm digging there when the older one is the one I had already started on at the end of last fall....  backfilled the privy I was digging and decided to hit the dump we'd only dug 1/2 of. 
  Found some brown krinkly Orange Crush bottles from Marquette Bottling and quite a few old automotive product bottles/cans.  Going to clean them up a bit (quite a bit of rust, but no holes/worn through) then I'll post some pics.  Found an old Hi Sparton horn. That was about it. The black flies got to me before I could even get a good start.  Metal detected a bit that day. Figured being in the woods with the wind blowing would keep the flies off of me. Not so. Father in law caught up with me and said the back of my sweatshirt was black with them. (they really do get that bad up here).

 Few pics of the dumps/holes... the newer privy hole. Wondered why the cedar lining in the walls looked so nice and clean.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

the "older" privy that daughter and I started digging late last fall.... 

 spoke with wife's 86 year old grandmother and I was right about the original house/privy area. She said it's to the north a bit of the location of the old house. When I'm up there with more time I'm going to make that my focus...(besides MD'ing for more copper)


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

dump 20yds from the house along the edge of the yard.. there's another one close to that dump that was actually a start of a well. 24ish feet deep and ended up being a dump. Didn't hit water. Father in law said it's full of nothing but bottles and stuff...

 Ended up 4' down on the front half of this dump last year.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron i hope you find something there. It looks promising. Its supposed to go into the 40s tonight so im going to dig tomorrow and see whats there. I hit the fairgrounds where the horse show was and campers........I got hosed today. Did good for a few days and not much today. not 1 coin, but 1 silverplate fork and spoon....and a few pcs of odd metals. The only good things--2 returnables. I guess we all have zero days.

 Going to get my digging gear all organized and loaded for tomorrow and take the shaker/sift box I made. Ive found silver and other coins,rings and other smalls with it, maybe Ill get lucky tomorrow too.

 Couldve used a sweatshirt today...the winds kinda brisk. Good luck.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Dig...sounds like the weather here. Only supposed to hit high 60's low 70's tomorrow.  I can't believe you got semi-skunked after campers and horse show.  No coins at the inlaws (not that I expected any being an old farm full of stuff).  A couple old license plates rusted through, the stuff I mentioned above and some misc costume jewelry. Go figure on the jewelry. Nothing of value. It was pretty beaten up.  

 daughter has soccer practice tonight at the field next to the barn with the tunnel entrance in it.  going to snoop around there for a bit and see what I can find.  
 Good luck digging!! sifter is a great idea.  never know what you're going to find.  

 Did some more research on the spot friend and I were digging and were told there were bottles blah blah.... 

 here's a pic of a house, commons and then the hotel on the left..lumber store on the right...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

this pic of the bicyclists and the placement of the lumber store, would probably put them on the dirt road next to the house in the first pic.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

this last pic is a pic of the bunkhouse directly behind the hotel...  all of these roads are now defunct and grown over. The house in the first pic is gone and is now a small house and the lot is all grass.  The commons bldg is where the people who are letting us dig live. They have a nice hunk of land and a smaller ranch house.  The highway (m95) runs right in front of where the hotel would have sat. We walk up the grown over driveway to the site.  Looks like what used to be the main street is now M95.  The town was moved at a later date about 1-2miles south near the lumber yards.  
 The dump/junkyard we saw through the scrub is in the right spot for this bunkhouse.  Would be nice if it were the remnants of it...will know this weekend when we go in with waders and dig.

 Kind of neat in the first two pics how the area had changed.  The covered steps going upstairs, the poles.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Interesting pics. Love the old stuff. You know theres got to be some $$ around Its just finding it. Hope you get some good finds there. Good luck poking around.

 Iam hoping I get more than silverplate tomorrow, but it adds up $$. I was suprized to get hosed today in that area as it was 2 days and lots of people but the 2 days before were good. Some big events coming up and probably make up for the "off" day. Good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

yah..you'll more than make up for the almost skunk.  

 I'm thinking I might start finding a way to collect all of the aluminum cans we find at the dumps at the inlaws. smash em up and bag them. There's a recycler in town that pays per lb. still need a glass recycler. My friend and I would have to take quite a few trips in his box truck to haul all of the glass out of there...even if it's crushed.  I'll take the time to pick through it all. get the kids and nephews and nieces together and split it with them.

 I"m being lazy. I still have to list acls i'm getting rid of. And books. Gotta make room for these incoming baseball cards.  FIL has some in the attic of the farm. No idea how old but I know he collected when he was a kid and he's almost 64. MIL keeps telling me to take them, he's still a bit hesitant.  

 riddle me this batman: why the heck are 1980's schwinns selling so well? Bikes I had as a kid and teenager are selling for 200+. Granted they're 20+ years old, but seeing them sell for more than retail back then seems ignorant to me. To each his own.  I told father in law this and he took me into the barn behind their house. He has almost 12 schwinns in the barn and 4 hanging up in the garage from the 70's-80's. all in pretty much from the store condition.  He also has a very old frame that I have to ID when he pulls the name off of it. and 2 1960's schwinns in the woodshed.  Told him next time I'm up there I'll inventory it all and take pics and list it on CL first, then eBay if needed.  

 HH/GL tomorrow! I have nothing to do after a 10am appt. going to take the kids for a walk to the park and hit the beach at the small lake.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well as far as the bikes...werent they made somewhere else beside China?? Let me explain in Yooper terms...Da Marbles was a quailty knife and made up dere....Now shes a made in the China/Pakistan?...If you compare there is a vast difference in quality. I would rather pay for da quality knife myself!.

 Went out and jumped into the dump...some cobalt, 1 milk (embossed) and a few other embossed. Nothing much special. Not a pc of silverplate...just one broken stainless knife. Did find 1/2 of a plastic duck, a plastic Santa and a lot of the run of the mill glass.

 Then the black flies attacked and I said the heck with it and bailed out. Good luck up there, hope you get some good finds.


----------



## hemihampton

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> dump 20yds from the house along the edge of the yard.. there's another one close to that dump that was actually a start of a well. 24ish feet deep and ended up being a dump. Didn't hit water. Father in law said it's full of nothing but bottles and stuff...
> 
> Ended up 4' down on the front half of this dump last year.


 

 Looks like some old beer cans in the dump, I'd be Interested in those. Is that a Blue & White Hamms I see in pic?  I was just up in U.P a few weeks ago digging in Grand Marais. Should of paid you a visit. LEON.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Hey LEON...yah, I've got a couple of those old Hamms. Just pulled a Black Label steel can out this past weekend. Still a bit rusty, but solid. I also find quite a few steel Pabst cans.  And tons of Bosch cans/bottles. These people knew how to drink!  I normally have to plow through a couple hundred (no joke) cans/bottles just to get down a foot or so
 ..I've been trying to keep some that are in decent shape for you 'cause I know you likes beer cans.  Still trying to get girl friend of mine to get me info about her friend's collection. Supposedly has 300+ cans. Wanted a list to pass on since he wants to sell and they're just sitting on shelves.

 Dig-many of the older Schwinns were still made in Chicago before they went overseas.  The '60's Schwinns seem to be very collectible.  FIL has quite a bit of the 1980's range and a few from the '70's and one from the '50's that he has hanging on bike hooks. That's the one I'm going to ID for him when i get back up there. Too much stuff in that place. 

  didn't make it out today. wife stayed home from work so we did stuff around the yard.  thinking I'll just go in coin mode and get some silver..or at least wheats. 
 if there are wheaties around, there's silver close by.

 GL if you can beat the flies tomorrow. (we don't get them where I live, but in Houghton they literally swarm).


----------



## hemihampton

*RE: One more good morning*

Most black labels & Pabst are extremely common, unless they are Bocks? They made 2 different Bosch cans. A gold can & a White can. Which Bosch did you find? LEON.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Got out for a short hunt this am before the heat. 1q,3d,6p and a 25th RNA convention pin of some sort. The nice thing is the quarter is a SILVER 1944-P.... same area I pulled the silver 1945 E-award a while back. Probably down about 3 inches. Ive combed this area well, but it gave up most of the coins in a 50 yard area.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice that you were able to get out and not get skunked.  I was going through my MD coin finds the other night and i have a semi-key date penny. A 1924 no mint mark wheat.  It's still dirty and needs to be soaked in water w/Dawn and then some olive oil, but it's in good shape. Ranges from .75c in poor shape to 450$ in "great" shape. (of course that's all subjective until you get it graded) Most of the silver coins and wheats I dig up here stay in great shape. Even Indianhead Pennies stay in pretty good shape. Those coins are usually flat junk in most places.

 Going sat early morning to the flea market to talk to the older couple who are letting us dig. Going to find out exactly where the heck he saw all of these bottles. 2nd time we were there and I asked him, he said to start at the "front" of the creek when we first walk in.  There's an old beaten up stone and mortar culvert there. Maybe with the thaw and the creek rising some moved into that culvert. Haven't checked in there yet or done much exploring in the creek (no waders with us til this coming weekend). 

 Didn't even make it outside at all today until after dinner. I let the kids run the dogs and whatnot.  Was too hot and humid today. Maybe tomorrow. 

 GL hunting!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

LEON-- I've found both colors.  Bosch, as you know, was made where the farm is (Houghton, Mi where inlaws live) and almost all of those beer cans and bottles in that pic are Bosch.  Pretty easy for me to snag Bosch cans and bottles. Next time I go up, I'll look for a couple good examples for you.  Surprised I haven't found any cone tops yet as most of the soda's I find there are mid 40's to early 50's.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron, Ive yet to dig any IH`s yet. Though I did get the 1910 wheat at the FG and have found many teens items. But there seems to be a lot of 1940 era stuff there as well. Youre right about the coins conditions here. Most are banged up or have crud on them. But I cant complain, the fg has provided me with silver Canadians, Barbers,Mercs,Roos, Stdg lib qtr, sil Wash qrt, wheats, rings and other silver pcs...and of course probably 100 or more pcs of silverplate. I doubt Ill ever "clean" the place out.

 Might go over this moning for a hour or so not sure. It did hit 100 yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## hemihampton

*RE: One more good morning*

Here's a Pic of some of my different Bosch cans. In that area the popular cone tops to find are Silver Cream, Menominee, Copper Club & Haas. Let me know what you find? LEON.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Hope y'all are surviving this heat!

 Been doing some detecting lately, but the heat and utter dryness of the soil here has made detecting difficult.

 Dug along the river (low water presently) and found 21 ounces of lead sinkers, a few modern coins and a 50s wheatie, and some interesting chert thumb scrapers.

 Moved 1/4 a mile away to a nice old park and scored a pretty 1937 Buffalo nickel, a stainless steel ring([]), and some more modern stuff.

 It rained yesterday and will supposedly rain tomorrow so hopefully the ground gets enough water to transmit signals more "normally".

 Haven't detected silver in a while but have found another sterling silver spoon while digging up bottles; it contains 12.7 grams of pure silver i believe.

 Best of luck people!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Plumb good to see your still looking. I did get one bottle dig in before this heat dropped in. The metal detectings rough, like you said because of the soil conditions. Still managed a few good finds.
 Cant say Ive found the "buffalo" yet. Have been out over the weekend. Mainly spending cash combined just 5q,11d,2n,24p and  $1.40 in returnable bottles...a dragonfly hairpin, and a nice shinney new BOLT (what a superb find that was!!)..

 Did wind up with some sterling last month, some rings, a sterling St Christopher medal, and a handful of other charms/medals. Looks like 90s for the most part of next week with no chances of rain.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: One more good morning*

Let's see some pictures you guys!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice finds Plumb...I love the excitement of seeing a ring being popped up, only to find that it's either base metal junk or stainless.  I mean, rings are rings. But it's always nicer to find the gold/silver ones!!  Glad you were able to get out a bit.

 Dig you found some nice jewelry it sounds like.

 I was a bit miffed this weekend. Was supposed to go back to the dig spot, but friend's wife wanted to do stuff this weekend so he couldn't go all day yesterday and wife didn't want to drive up there with me.  I'd ride my bike, but it's 25miles.  I can't see myself riding my bike 25miles with a shovel, bag of newspapers to wrap stuff in, a probe and my waders.  

 Ok..my final theory on this place....then I won't bore you until I can get bottles out of there...

 Guy said that before the foliage grows at all, it's nothing but bottles as far as you can see. He said they are those "old ones with the hole looking thing in the bottom and all of those junky colored medicine bottles and stuff"... he didn't see me almost instapoop.  I asked how many there are, not knowing if it was the yellow brick road of bottles or just like, 20-30 spread out. He said there's at least enough to fill our pickup truck at least 3x...then his wife started telling me about how many bottles were there etc...

 so...no bottles on the main part of ground leading down to the creek. Even after all the grass was sickled.  

 My 2 theories:
 First one...the weakest....  they were along the shore of the creek and on the area where we walk and when the creek filled up and the ground got mooshy because of the thaw, the bottles sunk into the mud/dirt.  Not the best theory because that'd be a ton of bottles sinking and unless they sank to a decent depth, I'd squish them when walking.  I'm 6' 265ish and my buddy is 6', 280ish (powerlifting comes in handy when moving stuff in that spot).  

 second theory, and the one i'm thinking is most probable....  When he was there, before the runoff and foliage growth, he was actually looking at the dried creek bed and it filled with water with the spring runoff, thereby sinking them.  Like I said, the water is close to 1 1/2' deep plus 8" roughly of mud.

 The other end of the creek gets a bit wider but very shallow. That's near the dump we found which looks like the old shack.  could be they tossed their bottles into the creek or onto the bank and they rolled into the creek.  Plus i haven't even thought about looking for the privy for the bunkhouse yet.

 So I'm dying to toss on my wader boots, grab a shovel, a long poled fishing net, gloves and the long pole I have to probe with in there and see what happens.  They have to be in that creek.  

 tomorrow wife leaves for 2 days, son is gone til tomorrow late afternoon and daughter is gone to camp for the week.....

 i hate this not driving crap...puts a damper on hobbies!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like you have some probing to do. When you locate it I think youll have lots to look at. As long as its not the 1000s at these dumps of commons....1000s and 1000s of baby food jars. But theres enough collectible "stuff" in there to go after. Maybe youll find some "plate".....Im hoping you hit some great stuff.

 Im going to take Dugouts advice and take some pictures of the stuff Ive found. I just have to try to find something to set up a photo shoot on.

 Went out for a few mins tonight and only got 2d,4p and a heart shaped small lock. Looks brass and only about an inch big. Cheapskates didnt even leave me any returnables today!. Good luck.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

lol..no returnables!! how rude of them.....

 Nice find on another piece of jewelery (i assume the 1" lock is a locket of some sort?)

 Getting late here, getting dark and ugly looking too. Might be able to hit the backyard for a few.  I'll be wifeless and daughterless tomorrow, so I'll have all day to go out.  As long as it's not 400degrees again.

 Yah..I'll be doing some probing for sure on that spot. I'm either going to divert or dam the creek up, or both.  Guy who owns land behind the area said go for it as did the owner.  Was thinking I'd just dig a trench, cut an elbow and put a pool there and then continue on and dig a final pool and either make an earth dam or take some of the steel panels i have and brace them up and make like a V dam. Much easier to get into the mud that way.

 I'm hoping it's not junk city in there. Him saying the bottles with the hole thing in the bottom and the junky colored medicine bottles sounds promising...but so did "they're everywhere"...... under where we stand in the semi-muddy bank or in the creek are where they're at.  Plus that creek is mostly spring runoff from the marshy area.  

 HH if you get out tomorrow...supposed to be high 80's and humid again..drink water!


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

Hi guys, my detector is busted so I found all of this by sight underwater to include to IH pennies an 1864 fatty and an 189? who knows the date as it is worn badly. This photo was also nposted in digging and finding as it includes an OP fancy cologne.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice eyeball finds!!

 I found this today, got it for dirt cheap....  it's a Fisher M-Scope tw 5 MD. It was originally used for finding underground power lines and the like, but MDers love them because you can detect stuff up to 20' down, depending upon condition and size of the item.  Most people call them 2 box detectors.  The newer model is the TW 6. You can find those for 700ish and up , depending on the accessories you get for it. Some of the accessories are 400+ by themselves.

 friend has a 2box and there's an island on the chain of lakes he lives on that's 100yds or so from his house.  I've found pics and drawings of native american camps there. We're going 2boxing this summer with his to look for relics.   I'm thinking I'll bring this up to inlaws and give it a whirl in the woods for some copper/silver/relics.

 here's a pic..

 in the pic it looks like a 2pc case opened, but it's actually 2 separate 1/2 cases that serve as the housing for each piece...can't wait to give it a try...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Some nice finds there RD. Keep up the good work!. You certainly find some cool things.

 Iron where did you find such a tool at? Interesting find, I am interested to see what youll unearth with that machine. I havent heard of it. Certainly sounds like its got enough "penetration" to find anything.

 Ive been on "heat delay" for detecting. Yesterday was another 100 degree day and 108 heat index....so I did some rummage sales and got a few bargains. Going to sit with a friend at a masonic rummage this morning. She has a mercury dime collection and some silver she wants to sell so I told her id probably buy it. She had a couple super deals I missed out on, a Pioneer auto radio NIB for only 10.00, a bucket of traps probably 15 Id guess and sold them for 10.00......it sucks to be 3rd in line!

 Did get some nice DU prints (framed for $5 each). Said she has more to bring today....Id be happy with just the silver. Guess we will wait and see what I come back with! Have some festivals coming up and hope to get back out and "clear" the areas of coinage!. Supposed to cool starting tomorrow, maybe get back out and do some detecting. Good luck all!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

I can't wait to see what I find also...  going up to inlaws in 2 weekends when we have the huge family garage sale.  

 With the way the machine is now, you space yourself at least 30' apart from the other person and walk paralell until you get a signal...no idea yet how to tell how deep the signal is. I told the father in law to make sure the backhoe is at the farm. Cause out there where we'll be hunting, we're either finding copper/silver/huge relics... supposedly it won't pick up on anything smaller than a soda bottle..

 there's a rail you can get for it (150$ or so) that makes it a single person carry detector. One end has a spring with a screw that you use to help with the sensitivity so you can null it out.. shouldn't be too hard to make... piece of pvc, a spring and screw and call it good... I saw a vid of a guy in russia using a similar one and he was 15' into a hole into the side of a berm.  Pretty excited to hit the copper country...

 We finally had a break from the weather today.  this 90-105 humid stuff has finally left us. was only 80 today and tomorrow supposed to be below 80. We're hitting the creek tomorrow so sub 80 will be some good creek slopping weather. Going to go over that thing with a fine tooth comb until I either dig a deep creek, or hit paydirt.. going to slam that junkpile too..see whats all up in it...

 GL if you get out tomorrow..supposed to be nice all over....get some more plate!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

got out there today. started probing the creek/mud and came up with a ton of branches. although I did hear some pinging sounds when I probed with my 8' metal pole from the roof rake. way too much in the way of sticks/mud in there, so we cleared it out.  Actually taking one area at a time and shoveling it out caused the water further up to run to it to fill it.  Going to dig a trench underwater like that and into the ground to lower it even further.. i walked into the creek and was pretty much waist deep in mud and water within the first few feet out.

 We hit that junkyard area and i'm thinking it's a collapsed outhouse, or the outhouse and the bunkhouse from the pic, just stacked on top of each other.  Found more tin ceiling pieces, an old stove top percolating coffee pot, random hunks of metal and a few horseshoes.  The area was probably 10x10 or so.  Thought it was going to just be a bunch of top layer stuff..until we pulled out some of the hand laid rocks.  Thinking we hit the privy of the bunkhouse.  all the large stuff is on top, but in the hole there were the few horseshoes,  some laid bricks and stones that looked like they'd been stacked up on one another and fallen into the hole. I was able to get my entire arm in there through the dirt. Next weekend going to concentrate on that hole and running a trench (we cut away all of the branches/foliage) and see what's in that hole. 

 the guy who's house we park at wasn't home so couldn't get him to actually walk in there and stand on the spot where he saw all of these bottles...

 we did find a couple of rare sodas for this area.  2 Arola's from Champion Bottling Works (now an antique store) and another local defunct bottler.  And some early century whiskeys and meds.  Nothing major yet though.  was just more of a mess of junk to clear out than I figured today..Going to have to finish the trench while buddy starts on the crapper.

 Going MD all day tomorrow. wife will be at work and it's supposed to be nice out.

 HH if you get out.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like you are "on it" just need to locate "it". Hope you get some good stuff there. Its much cooler here, in fact, so much so I needed the air on in the house because the house is hotter inside than out. Just got all the odds and ends out from the rummage sale at the Masons from the suv. Got rid of some boxes of bottles, and some other things too. Little bit of slush funds, and a great sunburn...hurt so bad when I just combed the hair!.

 Hoping to go Md this afternoon. They are going to make a small historical display at the library. My ex sis in law is helping with it. She and I talked and I donated my display case of local finds (tokens/coins/medals etc.) and also some early bottles. Said she would have a small plaque with my name as the donor. Not a big deal, but I told her its a neat idea for the history part (as theres none available at this point). Besides me staying in touch there may reveal some new sites I dont know about from the elder townsfolk. I did get one tip from an older lady and need to check it out.

 Festivals will be starting this month through Fall so I hope to clear some $$. Good luck to all.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

congrats on the plaque! It's a great thing to be able to donate to local history like that.  and like you said, you might get elders who'll give you hints of digging/md spots, let alone spots to md. It's a win/win... you get to add something to the town and you help to shed our hobbies in a good light...cant beat that. 

 Was talking to a guy on one of the MD forums I go to. He had the same issue a cpl years ago as I'm having now with this creek.  he said he waited til fall, when things started drying up and bam..it was suddenly bottle city buried in the sides of the banks.  Not in a hurry as the guy owns it and buddy and I are the only ones with permission.  If I could drive, I'd be there every day.  I'd have that creek ( I call it a creek, but it's actually a creekbed that fills with runoff water...there's no flow to it at all) pretty well drained and be mud slopping... oh well..there's always next weekend....

 In two weekends we'll be testing the new MD and making some money selling stuff...

 didn't even get a chance to get out today...tomorrow should be easier to get out... wife will be gone for two days for work and son will be gone most of week to inlaws to help pour some concrete....

 HH


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron that area is just like the dump in our woods. The water settles but only dries out in mid summer. Its where I found the 1890s bottles/the 1912 license plate. If its anything like here, ill bet you find some good stuff. I want to go work that area again too. Horseshoes,crocks,wheel hubs for wagons,iron tools etc.

 May get out mding today later. This morn is beautiful 50s out there. Good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

how was your weather today? friend downstate said it was still warm, but not as humid now.  It's been 50's here at night. at least good sleeping weather.  

 Thanks for the vote of confidence about our spot. Was starting to lean toward going to inlaws and trailering up the backhoe and just go psycho on this spot.  Need to show patience... Can still dig the hole until it dries out. 

 Did you get out today? 

 I still didn't have a chance to get out.  had a dr appt and then wife texted me to let me know that one of our griffons ripped her nail almost all the way off, right down to the pad.  She has noise anxiety (as long as thunder/fireworks etc..happen while she's inside..outside she's fine) and last night during a small storm while we were at soccer, she felt the best way to ease her anxiety was to shred my daughter's wicker laundry basket. 

 couldn't get a vet appt so had to go there and wait for a cancellation or a chance to sneak in....took over 3hrs.  HOPEFULLY...can get out tomorrow...wife gone for work and daughter and i home alone and no dr appointments....this summer has been horrible for getting out for hobbies...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

A few finds today, Couple of 40s wheats, and 2 1946 nickles. Did find another brass belt buckle too. Oh and as usual, the required 1 pc of partial silverplate (looks like 2/3rds of a spoon). Other than that I think I only got about 80 plus cents of assorted clad. I did pick up the 2 pepsi returnables someone tossed onto the ground. (slobs).

 Weathers been a bit better here lows-50s and highs in the lower 80s. May get out tomorrow early. Did locate a couple spots near by that could be dump spots. I have to get the long duds on and go into the "jungle" and look. That is before the black flies and skeeters attack.

 Good luck.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you had a decently productive day.  I thought the weather here was cooling off, but it was 87 today. Turned the air on for awhile to cool things down.  Cool at night though, and rain all weekend supposedly.  Think we're going up to inlaws to cut the grass at the farm this weekend. 3acres and 3 push mowers takes a bit of time.  Then I'm going to pull out the 2 box and test it out.  

 You still having fun with blackflies down there? I thought we'd have them last weekend with it being so humid. Luckily I didn't get any bites or see any.  We never have mosquitos here.  Because we have over 1million bats living in the mineshaft on the hill....I'd rather have mosquitos..


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

I hit a lake today and thoroughly enjoyed digging goodies in the cool, clear water.


----------



## buddhanot

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> I hit a lake today and thoroughly enjoyed digging goodies in the cool, clear water.


 
 Nice dig .. you usually dig at rivers right?


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

Yes I do normally dig in rivers.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

i love seeing your finds riverdiver.  Always coins and cool artifacts etc...   Must be nice getting out of the hot weather and into the cooler waters.

 thinking about making the wife take me to the digging spot tomorrow so i start solo on the privy. But that creek is calling to me so badly....hard getting through that mud on the bottom down to the hard ground to feel/see what's there though.   Might just start digging the bank out and deeper.  or I'll wait til Sunday and make my friend do the hard work while i dig the privy!  

 From your experience digging water areas.  which area should I concentrate on?  the owner said it's bottle city before the big spring runoff and when the foliage starts growing...he said so many bottles you can fill a truck at least 3x....so far i've only found a few 30-40's and a couple of sodas..... so they are either under the ground we walk on near or further in from the bank...the ground is 1-3" of coffee ground feeling soil....kind of mushy, but still firm enough to walk on..until you dig about 3"..then it's muddy water....... or if they're actually in the creek under the mud becasue it's basically a spring runoff "creek"...no flow.. I know I should wait til fall when it dries out and stuff, but I've got the manpower and tools to at least get to them now, so might as well get a glimpse of what we're going to find.............

 HH tomorrow everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Nice digs RD what are the coins?

 Iron any progress on the "new" detector yet? Just wondering when you might get it. Youd be the first one Id know that has a Tesoro. Like to see your reviews when youve had it awhile. I would like to do some digging but, its back into the 90s. I did however, get out for a bit today...........and boy did I think I hit a good one....

 I cleared only a bit of clad batch of dimes and pennies. Well I was back near where Id located that `44 silver quarter. Got a faint tone so I dug anyways. I could tell this was silver and when I lightly wiped the surface (that I gouged the damned thing) was a 1932 silver quarter..............Now was I hoping for a "D" or "S"??.....yeah but Id about killed it by being in a hurry... Fortunately, it was good condition and well worn....However, if it were one of the other mintmarks it couldve been $$....oh well maybe another day. Note to self : slow down its not going anywhere!.

 Wish I could give a great report, but I did find a bit of "scrap" silver!! Good luck all!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice find on the '32. silver is silver..unless you get a nice rare date..then it's much more than just silver.  I haven't gotten my Vaq yet.  The budget has been a bit on the tight side for now.

 Didn't get out yesterday at all. We made the decision to euthanize my eldest Griffon.(almost 14yrs old) he was my boy.  His arthritis was getting to the point where he had nerve damage and he'd poop in his sleep and sleep in it or try to poop outside and his legs would give out and he'd fall into it and still keep going until you pulled him out of it.  Always breathing heavy/yelping.  The chondroitin/fish oil/glucosamine/meds weren't helping anymore so it was time to let him go. I sat in there with him while he went. Least I could do. When my father was dying, he went with me and sat in the bed with my dad for 10days. Getting out only to eat and go to the bathroom. Least I could do was be there with him when it was his time.  I'm good with it now. Been prepping for that day for awhile now. His spirits were great and his tail was a wagging machine, just the backend of him wasn't working anymore. didn't want to be one of those who waits and waits until the dog is 99% walking dead before euthanizing him. That's too selfish.

 On a happier note.... Didn't get up to inlaws this weekend to try out the 2 box, so going digging tomorrow instead.  The more I think about it, the more I think that hole was the privy with the bldg trashpiled on top of it.  Besides all of the tin and wood we found, we also found 2 of those graniteware chuck wagon style coffee pots that were used way back then. And like I said, the hole is nice looking dirt with loose bricks and hand-size stones loose on top.  So it looks like a hole with a formed side that looks like the "wall material" has caved in on top of the dirt.  So it'll be a matter of peeling some brick and stone out and shoveling. Cant wait.

 Also going to try something different at the creek (it's irking me that I can't find these stupid bottles!!!!)..Going to rake the mud at the bottom of the creek right up against the where it meets the bank.  Guy on MD forum said that he had same issue and when the creekbed dried out a bit, it was bottle city sticking out from the bottom of the bank...so, giving that a try....I know they'll be there later in the summer, but "they're my bottles, and I need 'em now!" (JG wentworth ftw)

 On an nice making money story:
 Was a bit saddened after finding out that the 23+ boxes of baseball cards friend and I were supposed to get ended up at Goodwill last weekend.

 Good news now.... My friend drives for FedEx. His boss (and friend) heard about the baseball card fiasco and let my friend know that he has a garage, basement, storage unit and a storage unit in chicago full of stuff he's been collecting since forever.

 so far what we know: over 1000 Atari 2600 cartridges, at least 5 Atari 2600 consoles...with original joysticks and cords..all working in like new condition.

 most of the other popular gaming systems in the 80's/90's.  Playstations, nintendo, psp's etc...all with cords/controllers and many misc games for those consoles/handhelds.

 Baseball/hockey/football/basketball cards dating back to the late 60's and upwards. Still in foil packs. Aka never opened.  

 over 500 hotwheels cars dating back to late 60's (they came out in '68) to the 80's.

 and over 100 beer signs.  He used to drive for one of the beer companies back in the day and he and his buddy got to keep all of the signs as they rotated them out.

 That's just a small pile of the stuff he has. He's either calling tomorrow to have us go load up, or we're loading up on Monday after friend gets done with work..
 Will be sweet to see all the stuff he has for us to liquidate..


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron, hope the wheeling and dealing works out. Sorry about your dog. Thats always hard, but part of the life cycle. I rolled the WW1 med kit I picked up yesterday and did pretty good on that deal. Always watching for the quick roll $$.

 I hit the gas station at 7am for a paper and couple of pops. It rain a bit here, not enough to do anything though. So, I talked with the cashier and she had a 5 pence coin for me today. Shes been watching for silver but nothing yet. I decided to gas up and hit a spot Id done well at in the past.

 First coin was a `41 wheat. Then I saw some dirt that had been turned over and found a marble, and about 10ft away got a good tone. Popped a heart shaped pendant. Looking closer...STERLING....ah, a decent find!.. Ended up with just a bit 1q,2d,8p,1 token, and the sterling for maybe a 45 minute excursion. This heat really sucks. Though the grass is all dead so you can dig easy through it...however, the roads are like brick. So the dirt fishing isnt so hot. Got some event coming up so may git some clad and jewelry after those. And, being the cheapskate I am Ill be snatching the returnables too. Good luck!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you had a nice hunt! wheaties are always good to find. I like them.  The sterling pendant was a good score too!!  It rained last night here also. Not much, just enough to soak the grass a bit.  We set out at 7something this morning and luckily the dew on the bushes and such kept us cool til noon when it started evaporating off..was time to take off at that point.

 We hit the spot with the rocks and bricks and as we were clearing (we found alot of model a car metal..his dad builds them from scratch so we're putting it all aside), we hear someone talking. The guy who lives at the end of the field near where we were digging was on the phone. we introduced ourselves and he said that was the old privy for the bunkhouse but he pushed some dirt over it to flatten out his land and the rocks and stuff we were moving were from the demo of the bunkhouse. So we're definitely in the right place. Just so much metal to rip through.  Grab a rock, toss it, pull on metal, dig 4 more rocks to get the metal out etc....

 We also found what might be the backside foundation...looks like a capped well or something to me though....  hand laid rock/mortar about 2' high...(4'x4' roughly) cement on top of that , same size, same thickness and a small cement square on top of that.  The rest of the foundation that we've found have been all flat worn huge rocks that are level with the ground.  Brought the guy there that owns the backfield area and he had no idea it was even there.  So will have to explore that at a later time.

 As we were talking to this guy, he showed us his property markers and invited us to dig all we want on his land.  He showed us where another shack had been and pointed to an area near his property stake and said he'd seen a rectangle of hand laid rock out there in the brush. He thought it was a privy because there were boards around it and "junk" as he said.  We didn't find it because we found a huge dump on the way there....  20'x30'ish and sloped from all sides to the middle.  mostly cans on the top that we had to peel out of there, but a foot or so down I hit a clicquot club bottle (lip has a chunk torn off) and a pfeiffer beer can and one of the old Log Cabin star looking bottles. Plus a ton of clorox and linco bottles.  Seems promising. It does go deeper because we could see down in the hole after we cleared out some of the cans. Just so much to plow through to get to the bottom. the creek is down a bit but the foliage is just as high as ever...need to wait for fall methinks..

 might get out after dinner, but it's low 90's and humid and supposed to be 97 and humid tomorrow....hate this weather.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

as far as the wheeling and dealing goes, we spoke to his boss today and he said he's going to bring boxes of stuff for us to sort through tomorrow because his wife was embarrassed to have anyone over to their house to see all of his junk. I'm good with that. I'll be a sorting and cataloging and listing fool.  We're taking 50% of everything we make for him (after fees/shipping etc..).. He thought that wasn't fair and wanted to give us more of a % for doing all the work. Told him we're happy with 50% and on rare items we sell for him, if they turn a nice buck, we'll take a smaller %.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well good luck, surely you will find some good things. That area where that fellow said those shack areas are needs to be detected. But the weeds and undergrowth are the only things growing down here. Supposed to be 100 tue/wed. Might get back out...have to watch the heat.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hit a couple of lots today. 2d,4n,37p and a mini maglite flashlight...was under some fresh crushed concrete. Got too hot and muggy so I bugged out (black flies are still a pain in the *** too). Did get some scrap aluminum bike parts. tossed them in the $$ bin. 

 Not sure if its the heat or unemployments reached epic here. There isnt a whole lot going on in these parts. Think everyones holding on to their cash, and not doing much.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

good you got out for awhile at least. I never made it out. Son had a dental cleaning and instead of biking we walked. Only a 10min walk. that was more than enough for today.  not much traffic/movement here either. except at the beaches and ice cream spots.  Buddy is having his shoulder surgery this week so by next week sometime I'll be at the digging spot clearing  stuff from the dump til I hit bottom. he can be my water boy/chauffer..should be good stuff in there...no other dump in the area other than the privy spot he was telling us about.  

 his boss gave him some beer signs today for us to get rid of.  Guess he used to work for a distributor and everytime they were going to cycle out or toss signs, they'd give them to him to keep.  so he has over 100 signs he said.  some light, some neon and some of the wall tin type. Tomorrow is when the fun starts. He has 6 of those under bed rubbermaid tubs full of the atari cartridges, stacked 3 rows high....those things are almost 6' long x 2+' wide...figure I'll alphabetize those bad boys to get started on pricing/organizing them...

 GL if you get out tomorrow...not supposed to be as humid/hot up here tomorrow as it has been...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron sounds like some good finds. Im sure your "man servant" will be glad to assist. Im suprised you havent enlisted the locals to dig!. I can see you sitting under the cover of a tent, sipping a cold beverage and giving orders.

 No digging today. Forecast 103 temp today. Got out and soaked the garden trying to keep that alive. Have some places to detect but going to wait til this heat passes. My running today is to the coin shop and library. Other than that---a/c and relax.

 Hope someone gets out and finds  something good.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Quick spell and no coins. Found one copper connector, and someone left behind a set of pliers. Nothing special but free is good. Bit of temp relief, but the humidty is up there. Rain isnt much of anything. Looks like I have to keep watering the garden. Good luck.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

The only locals there are the elderly couple and the 60's yr old guy who gave us permission to dig on his land.  Reminds me of Indiana Jones.  Guy in white suit in the tent, everyone else sweating to death in the sun.
 Did it get super hot yesterday?  wasn't too bad here. a bit warm with a semi-cool wind.  Odd for you not to snag coins!! tools are almost just as good though.  

 Not too rainy here either. Humidity is high, no rain. Makes it miserable.  We're watering our small garden too.  

 Grabbed 50 or so Atari games in a box from friend's boss.  Alphabetized them and wrote up a list of condition,rarity avg selling price etc...will take pics tomorrow. Give me something to do.  

 Hopefully I can get out tonight, but I doubt it. Daughter has 6:45 soccer game. Might have 8-9 or so to hit the yard.

 I hate having OCD and ADHD.  I want to go to the hole we started digging and just focus on that and dig it all the way down. I also want to find the privy he was talking about, drain the creek and dig that all up and dig some of the dirt piles he found that he pushed over with his tractor. he said there was all kinds of glass pieces and other stuff in them.  Might have to have wife haul daughter (she's a great can/junk clearer) and me up there on Sat morn just to clear out the stuff we've been finding and get to the goodness.  Can't be too far down. Top layer is all 1940's so far.

 FIL is now excited about the 2box. They were here last week and I showed it to him and showed him a youtube video of what it can do. He has the backhoe at the farm now "just in case".

 K..enough verbiage. Time to get daughter ready for soccer.

 GL if you get out this evening.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hit the local areas this morning. Figured the rain might help detecting. Recovered a .925 small ring, 1q,1d and 20 pennies. Also some 1/2" copper tubing ends. Not much, but it adds up. Did also find some old Remington 10 ga shotshell metal ends. Look to be the old paper type as there was no plastic attached.

 Might get a chance to do more detecting tomorrow afternoon. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well guys, it wasnt much of a treasure hunt. I did pop one 1937 beat up buffalo nickle, 3 wheats `41,`44 and a `46. Clad was all of $2.15. I did pull all of 2 pcs of beat up silverplate (1 spoon, 1 fork). 

 Other than that, got 6 returnables, and my lab got to roam around carefree. She wasnt even interested in the horse riders today. Just had the attitude "wake me up when youre done"...and she just flopped down. Low maint dogs are good.

 Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you had a good day yesterday.  some nice older coins, a lazy day for the dog.  some more silver plate!

 we were at inlaws this weekend. Didn't get time at all for detecting.  We cut the grass at the farm (all 3acres of it..with push mowers), buried our dog's ashes at the pet cemetery at the farm, picked blueberries and went back to town. spent the rest of the weekend pricing and getting stuff ready for the rummage sale this coming weekend. I still haven't even brought my stuff up yet.  Father in law has some old Schwinns (who knew he had like 5 in the garage and barn) and an old JC Higgins bike from the 50's.  Took some pics of that stuff and contacted some vintage bike ppl.

 I wanted to try the 2 box out, but the batteries were barely alive.  So I'm looking for these huge 9volt batteries that look like the old lantern flashlight batteries and nobody has them. I see them online for 30 bucks.  The 2 box sat in the case all weekend.  I get home, decide to open the cardboard container the batteries are in and what a surprise.  The 9volt huge battery is nothing more than 6 9volts plugged into a hunk of hardboard with a large 9volt connector at the top.  I stuck 2 9 volts into each one just to test it and the battery meter read almost full on each one and both units turned on. So I just need to snag a bunch of 9 volts (can buy 2 12packs of energizers for 15 bucks on ebay) and i'm good to go.  

 going to test it for sure this coming weekend. Hit a spot last time up there with my MD that read constant copper signal.  Must have been huge. I dug 3' with the shovel and still didn't hit anything but it still showed same signal. Going to go over that spot first thing.

 The best thing about the rummage sale is that my wife and her sisters do the sale and my bro in law and I take care of all the kids. We'll haul them out to the farm and go digging and detecting and stuff. make it an adventure for them.

 Hit the backyard a bit last night after we got home.  Nails. Washers. Lag bolts.  Had a few silver signals deep next to the 100yr old tree in the side yard, after 1' down I gave up. I'll grab the shovel as soon as it's not so hot and the grass doesn't look like a desert and dig it up.

 Was going to make my friend take me digging today, but I had a dr appointment and daughter has soccer in a cpl hrs. This week he will be my manslave and haul me around. Daughter is dying to go digging.

 wanted to get out today but I'm being a wimp. over 90 and I'm not feeling like going out. Already rode my bike to dr appt. That was enough!!

 GL and HH if you get out today.

 your lazy dog comment reminds me of my two at the farm this weekend.  The lab ran around for about 5mins, flopped down in the shade and snoozed the entire time we were there.  My newer Griff was exploring the woods near the farmhouse and doing pretty well. First time off-leash like that and she didn't stray more than 30yds away and came when called even though she was onto some squirrel scent.  I'm sure that the fact that Griffons are a close working breed helped.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

A few great finds!----if only the condition were better...the first was a 1910 Barber dime, and the 2nd a 21 mercury--a key date, but the condition is BATTERED...barely ledgible. I did also find 2 wheats a 1919 and a 1916 but again no better than good condition. Also found a camo pocket knife that was rusted solid, 1 token (looks brass) and 1.22 in change for the slush fund, and a few more silvers for my book of finds.

 Plus a couple of pcs of the "el-cheapo" (as my Dad used to say) jewelry. The old coins were found near the area where I found my first Barber, and another mercury last year. Hoping to clean up some $$ after the local festivals are over.

 Iron, I understand the Gov`nr declared a gas shortage emergency or something up your way? What say you?..... Just price gouging? Something about a WI pipeline shutdown and the UP doesnt have much fuel there (central-western UP)? I tell ya, if that happened down here those price happy freaks would be at $6 a gallon or more....of course, that wouldnt be gouging---just fair market pricing.

 Good luck everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Got a mighty nasty suprise today after detecting. Reconned 2 spots and saw swarms of the Japanese hornets. Im telling you (as someone thats allergic) those things are huge. The first batch wasnt many, maybe about 10 or so. I didnt give them too much thought, other than Id never seen them before. Then I went to another spot near some pine trees and a fishing spot near the river. Ive detected silver here before.

 Well, I thought I had seen just a batch of horseflies....then it dawned on me, those werent horseflies. Dove back in the suv. I sat and watched them for a few minutes. No mistaking what they were..Hornets huge 2inch jobs...hundreds of them. Damned things almost looked like hummingbirds. Have to go back to the ranger station as theres some big events coming to town and those things could knock some people off.

 Anyone here that may be going to the fairgrounds in Gen county and the Richfield park area (Michigan)--becareful, and take note of your surroundings.

 On a good note--no stings, 1 silverplate fork (Iron I thought of you when I popped that stupid thing from the ground) 1d, 5p a metal plate from something, I have to clean it up.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Not sure if those are cicadia wasps or what but either way, being allergic Im staying away from them.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

you are still the plate king!  sounds like you had a great haul too. a cpl key dates, some faux jewelry, silver.  You must be the only person in your area that MDs and digs!

 Haven't heard anything about gas prices..although they did go down yesterday...we'll see.

 spent today listing stuff on ebay.  Just atari 2600 cartridges for friend's boss/friend.  Only had 50 or so. Friday he's bringing my friend a few tubs full, plus all of his hot wheels and all of his sports cards (still in the pkg) and pics of quite a few of his beer signs.  So I'm sure I'll be busy listing in the following weeks.

 This weekend we're holding the wife's family garage sale. We do it every year in Houghton. 

 It's crazy. People expect us to have it. Same ppl every year waiting outside for us.  

 buddy and I did well last year. This year will be more of the same.  I have a few hundred vinyl Lps. Quite a few rare.  2 huge boxes full of cds, all still in the pkg.  Friend of mine left me this large tub of NASCAR stuff when she moved. All in the pkg still. Her son is a huge Kevin Harvick fan. So quite a bit of his stuff and Dale Sr stuff.  Might haul some bottles up there and I have a 1920's Edison Diamond Disc phono. With all 38 original diamond discs.  And misc other stuff...collectibles and whatnot...should do well.

 One cool thing I forgot I had..a Ted Williams baseball glove from Sears. I don't think this glove has ever been used. It's still in need of a baseball in the pocket and a rubber band around it to put under the pillow.  One of the laces is split across, but other than that it's in great shape.

 Bringing the 2box up to the inlaws for sure this weekend. Was playing with it and figuring it out a bit. Fairly easy. Wish I had the handle/bar to make it so I wouldn't have to be 30' away from the person carrying the other end.  But it's 110-150 bucks.  I guess I could make one.  49" aluminum bar with brass screws on each end. Could just use dowel or stair rail and some brass screws. would cut down on the EMI...

 I'll let you know how it goes if I'm not online prior to that.

 GL and HH when you get out! you keep finding stuff like you have all summer and you'll be sitting on a nice hunk of change and some nice coins and scrap.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well, I have a book of my more valuable coins and all silver coins its adding up. Im telling you when I saw that fork down about 4inches I couldnt help laughing and I sure was glad you werent here. Surely wouldve got a ribbing for it. Id liked to hit those other spots but as I said the jumbo hornets kind of put the kabosh on that. We did get a decent amout of rain (started at 1am which I sat up from then to 3:30.) May take a drive out and see if they did anything about it.

 Busy day...went down to college to register and every *^(&ing parking spot taken...oh well go tomorrow afternoon or something. Im not that interested going here because of transferring to WKU, but figure Id take some classes til I bug out in Nov-Dec. Thus far its more of a pain in the a** than its worth. Such is the debacle called Flint.....the steaming armpit of America.

 Good luck with your sale....let me know if you come up with any coins. Might hit a few sales after Iam done at the lawyers tomorrow.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

These are last weeks dive finds, the only thing missing is the 185? Flying Eagle Cent, it is really trashed fut still a good old digging find. As usual I got pipes, marbles, coins, bottles and bullets this time around.

 Enjoy the photo's.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

RD as a coin nut you get one demerit for no post of photo! Sure like to see the coin! Great finds as usual. Amazing amout of marbles you have there.


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

It is the coin in the upper right of the photo, I really need to try a macro under bright light


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

marble close up


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

pipes too


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

and the smalls


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Much easier to check out thanks. Bullets look like they may be .45-70s. Interesting samples of marbles too. One looks like it maybe one of those blood marbles--but Im no expert. Nice finds you have there. You find a good amount of those pipes too.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Tried a new spot a ways north. 1 silver qtr `57 and 1 silver dime `63. Clad count was 3.64 lots of pennies once again.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

you always find unique stuff rd (especially the sheer amount of pipes you dig up).  Nice finds on the marbles too. Some marbles are so cool looking.

 nice silver finds dig. you're always solid for a good amt of clad and silver or some good scrap.

  I forgot the battery housings for the 2box, so didn't get a chance to detect with that at all.  Did get out with my F2.  found some tractor parts, an headlight rim for a model a, 1/2 of a Buck capgun and what looks/seems like a copper flashlight.  old bullet style, copperish color with green oxidation on the outside. Inside is all green oxidation.  No money. Just tons of metal hunks,cans and the above mentioned stuff. 

 Found 2 more bikes to sell for father in law. A Schwinn super sport and an old tricycle. This one has 2 steps on the back for the rear rider. did decently at the garage sale, but will do better when we hold it at our house.  

 Oh..my buddy, the one who digs with me and who's boss has all of the stuff we're liquidating for him, hit an auction this weekend.  Sadly it wasn't the one at the house of the woman we buy bottles from. (guess her garage is nothing but bottles and such..her store basement has a few hundred too).  This was a camera store going out of business.  He ended up snagging 14-18k worth of stuff for 2500.  We're going to start cataloging that today when he gets here.

 hundreds of accessories and cameras and few higher end dslr cameras.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like some good stuff. Hoping the weather cools a bit so I can start doing some digging. The big event left town today....I went sniping as usual.

 Almost 6 bucks in returnables, 4 new miller light can openers on key rings (new in pkg), 2q,5p a couple scrap copper pieces. And some nice recyclable things that just needed washing. Place was fairly trashed, but they do a good clean up job. The seaguls (and canadian geese) were feasting on the abundant leftover turkey legs thrown about. The recyclables were the best finds. Amazing whast a good run through the wash maching can produce.

 Back out again tomorrow and see what else can be located.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you had a day!!!

 was hot and humid, then it rained like crazy, then sunny and humid, then breezy and cool out...weird weather.

 Ended up going through 6 boxes of camera stuff today. We sold one camera for 1200 before we even stuck it on CL or ebay.   Friend back home is a photographer and he's liking all of the Nikon stuff we picked up. So he'll probably end up buying that....

 Buddy's boss dropped off a brand new neon sign and a 5pack of posters for anheuser world select.  supposedly these posters were only made for a few months or less...we have quite a few new boxes of them. 

 link to the pics:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Beer-Signs/m-534064/tm.htm

 tomorrow his boss is bringing "boxes of stuff" as he said. should be fun and keep us busy...

 GL if you get out tomorrow


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like you have a plan. I also had one and it worked pretty good. I assaulted the after the event areas this morning......Coming away with $15.00 plus in returnables, 4 warrior dash new medals (found in the mud)....4 more new Beer can openers on key rings in the package, not much clad --maybe $2.00, A nice intact 12 oz clear Coke ndnr the dimpled type with the diamond type lable, and a marble....That was from them digging a trench/hill as an obstacle. Also a bromo but the lip was chipped.

 The other finds included 6pr of assorted Nike shoes (most bring new shoes wear them once and toss them....a thorough rinse with the hose, a spray down of Bleche white and a cleaning in the washer--Presto new shoes. Brother in law was happy he got a new pr and looked them up new--$85 bucks...The problem I have---I wear 13s....No finds in that size. 

 Dumpster diving-- found an additional bag of cans $9.50 (havent returned them yet, 2 brand new 5 gal gas cans. They still have the tags on them!!, plenty of returnable bottles, also a Warrior dash new jacket, a local college new jacket, a pr of suspenders (new from wallyworld with $6.50 price tag still attached), and a few other odds and ends. I did see one of the parks weiners hawking into my action. He was tossing cans out of the trash in the back of the truck. Asked him how much he cleared and said over $16.00 worth. Id have jumped back in the dumpster but the first time I went to jump out to go put a load in the suv....I jumped and fell on my A**.......... Its was pretty wet from the tstorms last night. Not deterred, I went to meijer and got my bottle/can refund (more gas cash). Then came back and wandered the grounds some more.

 Pretty good morning and some good finds.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you had a nice adventure.  you did quite a bit of picking.  nice find on the Nikes too.  

 Nothing much going on here. cataloged more camera stuff and took some pics of accessories etc...  prepping for the rummage sale we're having in a cpl weeks and dying to go digging that dump we started and want to see if the creek there is down at all.  Probably going to dig the dump/pit to the bottom and then find the covered privy the guy was talking about.  

 Nice weather today. Taking daughter to the park in a bit to practice her punting and throwing (doing the punt/pass/kick competition) and bringing the MD along.

 GL if you get out today!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Heading back out today. Would be nice to find some jewelry today.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well, not much in coinage and nothing in jewelry. I walked that whole 3 plus mile course with the detector and some bags. Got maybe another couple bucks in cans, 2 new warrior fur type hats with the horns, 2 more new bottle openers on the key rings, 2- 4ft flagpoles which have springs to wave in the wind, 3 drifit shirts, couple of new head sweatbands new in the package, 1 pr of size 10.5 Under Armor shoes (as new), and a 9.5 womens Nikes that looked brand new with no mud, no wear on them at all. Did see one detectorist....

 didnt have the time to tell him he was in the wrong place, but then again he might be an oldtimer and have a sweetspot. But everyone hits the same area hes in. Everythings in the laundry as I write so should have some as new items in just a bit. Got my walking workout today.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like another good score day.  soon you'll have your own silver plate/tennis shoe shop. the only one in the country...

 didn't do anything today. sold 4 more cameras and some other stuff. Got that ready to ship, mowed the lawn and then noticed the sun was gone and the clouds were black. Checked the weather and we're supposed to get hella storms. Finished laundry and fed the kids italian dressing chicken breasts from last night.  Now just going to hit some forums and do some research while waiting for laundry to finish up.

 GL if you get out today! hope the weather is better for you than it is for us!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Dont know about the shoe shop! but I know some family members like new shoes too. All the dri-fit shirts came out looking like new. The brother in law is down the street, took some shoes/shirts/and the horned hats to him. Looks like the Flintstones waterbuffalo lodge hats. He put it on while BBqing in the yard.....the neighbors were giving some odd looks.

 He wants one of those flags I found, told him I need more AA batteries, so some bartering will be done. He wants to use it for his backyard putting green. I did also find a medium sized Greek flag on a wooden pole too. Still need to take back all these returnables. Was a good walking workout today. Not to mention I had the backpack on too.

 Havent checked the radar for your area. No storms down here so far, sunny and 80s.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice to be able to hook family/friends up.  I'd love to see a pic of him with the order of the water buffalo lodge helmet on.  man wear viking hat, man grill food.

 Nice bartering on the batteries. they can become a bit expensive if you spend a large amount of time with your machine in your hand.  How many AA's does yours take and how long do they last (with headphones on)?

 My F2 takes 2 9v and lasts almost 30hrs with headphones on.
 another detector i'm looking at takes 8 AAs...not sure I want to venture into AA territory if they're going to get sucked up like water.

 Was supposed to be stormy and nasty yesterday afternoon. Sadly, it went south of us and we ended up with just the humidity.  went to park again with daughter to work on her punt/pass/kick stuff for a cpl of hours.

 she has soccer after dinner tonight so that'll kill hunting time.  

  But...on Friday wife will be working, kids gone for a church event all day. going to call up my buddy and make him take me to the dig spot so I can spend the day clearing that out and making it a big dirt area to dig. Going in there with that sickle, I'm going to feel like Billy Bob Thornton in Slingblade.

  Walking through that belly high reedy grass and hearing glass crunch under your feet because you can't see the ground at all scares me...luckily it's all been common '40's stuff.  but i'm itching...badly....10x15' area, glass all around it 5' out, slopes down about 5' to the middle...'40's bottles on top of the hole...has to be promising... doesn't look like a normal dump I've seen.  This looks more like someone stood on the edge and used a backhoe to pull out a bucket of dirt and then left it...could have been an outhouse where the ground/dirt caved in.  It's semi-rectangular in shape and the soil looks rich.

 All I know is that I'm going to go psycho with that sickle and clear a "to the ground" proper path to the hole and around it.  

 One nice thing about that place and meeting the guy who owns the property and let us dig is that he has a 2track that goes all the way out to the edge of the grass/reedy area. So we can park there, walk 50' and be at it vs walking from the hwy, through the creek, through swampy ground to the reed/grass..and then pounding our way through that. (he nicely gave us permission to walk all of his property and dig all we want.)  

 Other than doing cataloging of stuff, listing stuff, pulling bottles out to list (finally) and figuring out what i'm cooking for dinner, nothing going on.

 hope you get out today!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well as far as the AA batteries those are for the Whites MXT-Pro they usually last 40 hrs there about. So I do get pretty good time out of them. I may look into rechargeable AA`s. I talked with a fellow detectorist, and he uses the rechargeable AA`s (not the slip in Whites battery pack) and has the DFX. Said he gets just as much time from the rechargeables as the Alkaline AA`s. And our machines are pretty close as far as the guts. Going to wallyworld today so I may snag some up and give it a try.

 I am hopeful you will finally get some good finds up there. I keep looking at my sodas and milk collection and need to get back digging into my spot where I left off. Theres also a new antiques mall opened up and I want to inquire about a space that I may set up some of this stuff to $$. Good luck scratching up there.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

did you make it to the new antique mall this weekend?  we decided to hit Kohls to do a bit of clothes shopping for the kids for school. We did pretty well. we had a 30% friends and family discount + 20% for my Kohls card and they were running sales on everything. I was getting adidas workout shorts for 6 bucks a pair. same for the adidas under armour style shirts. I ended up with 4-5 pr of shorts and 5 shirts. Just workout gear for when fall hits.  
 We ended up spending between 400-500$ and saved (off normal price) almost 600bucks.  Not too bad.  Wanted to hit the antique store there (Marquette) where I usually go for bottles, but wife didn't want to spend 3hrs waiting for me.  

 Buddy and I hit that creek/hotel area.  We went to the "new" guy's land and he was there. Gave me a pint milk he found in the dirt.  Sad thing is he's leveling all of that land and he did the part where we were digging the dump and it was all backfilled. Luckily he had a small Kubota backhoe/scoop tractor.  He came over, pulled all of the backfill out of it for us.   We ended up finding a couple of perfumes, a Dad's Mama size bottle and a cut glass ink.  Plus a few others that I can't recall right now...aka..they're sitting in the garage because I was wiped out and didn't feel like cleaning them.  

 We explored the hotel area and I took a few pics of what was either a corner support for the hotel or a cistern. 

 after five hours of doing all of this, we checked the creek because it looked low yesterday when we drove by on the way home. Sure enough, the water is 3-5" now.  The mud is still 1' til solid bottom.  I started goofing around just shoveling some of it out and ended up popping a whiskey pint bottle and a bunch of shards. So the bottles are definitely in there, just have to either wait til fall when it really dries up, or find a way to dredge that mud out of there.  1' of mud plus 6" of digging into solid bottom sucks...

 Other than that, nothing going on.  All of the cameras we picked up at the auction sold within the week.  Was a quick 2500.  Still have all of the accessories to sell yet.  

 GL if you got out today!!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

finally loaded pics from my phone.  Here's a pic of Jack (the guy who's letting us dig) on his Kubota digging out the stuff he had just dozed in there a few days prior.  Nice guy to do that for us.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Here's a pic of what I'm thinking is either a cistern type cap or a sewer cap.  Talked to buddy and he reminded me that this sits behind the foundation, which is easy to follow as the cement that's flush to the ground is still traceable.

 I posted in another thread, but i'll post here too...  the far side of this thing was silty/grey sand looking stuff. We dug down a cpl of feet and found some clay pipe.  We followed it on the far side and it led to the side of the hill the hotel sits on. On the ground at the bottom of the hill, we found some clay pipe ends.

 We also found some clay pipe on the close side. Then 8' or so from this cap, there's a roughly 4'x8' rectangle of cement that sits 4" or so above ground.  Next to that (continuing in a straight line) we found more clay pipe and then a 4'x8' cement tub/tank.  Looks like a cement sleeve, but has a bottom about 3' down. 

 We broke the top layer and the rock out of this thing.  We used an 8' iron ice spud, or as he calls it the M***** F*****. meaning, you have to be to the point of cursing to get this thing out and start reefing on stuff.  The sledge helped too.  The lower slab was roughly 4" thick.  It was getting late so we didn't spend the time to bust the bottom slab up. We did get the MF in there and it must be hollow in there.  The MF went right in w/o any force.... We might head over there tomorrow morning just to bust that up and see what the heck is under it....

 anywho..here's the pic....

 Oh...and behind the field with the dump we were digging, there's an old farmhouse and barn foundation.  I saw it on google maps and thought it looked like ruins, but wasn't sure until we were at the field.  Would be a great place to dig and MD.  When we head back, I'm going to MD this guy's field now that he plowed over all of the foliage....


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sure looks promising. Looks like both will be good --bottles and metal detecting.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron - Interesting looking place, but I would scrutinize the foundations/cellar holes before that odd structure. Might be some good old mason jars buried under the debris in the foundations. Field detecting sounds fun too, got a nice ole pocket watch fob last time I did that.

 No nice MD finds lately for me. Hit a 1930s school field and got tons of quarters, probably covered less than 1% of the area so there is plenty to go. At one point i pulled out 7 quarters in about 5 minutes (shallow). If it produced consistently like that I'd just detect all day instead of working, lol. Conveniently, the lot is right next to one of my favorite dumps so I can switch from digging to detecting and back to digging as fancy strikes.

 Did get a 40% '67 half today though. Cashed a jar of change for a friend and spied 3 halves in a teller's tray about 8 feet away. One was clearly silver so I snatched them up. Went through 230.00 in rolls before this with squat for silver so finding that was nice.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

that's a lot of quarters plumb. your back and knees got a workout.  I've only hit a spot like that once. side of a sloped small hill. Both pockets of my shorts were full..I had to hold them up to get back to the truck to unload...

 We dug near the inside corners of the foundation and found a bunch of window glass and cedar (like you'd find lining a privy) and tons of clay pipe hunks.  

 this week we're going back to open that thing up and see what it is.  And play in the creek mud some more. 

 I want to find the bunkhouse that was behind the hotel, but I'm thinking the guy (Jack) who let us dig on his property has his 5th wheel and his toys over that area.  Either that or whatever remains of the bhouse and privy for it are still hidden by the rest of the foliage.  we're going to take a thorough walk when we go this week.  The pic i have of it was taken in 1900 and sits "behind the hotel".   Area we found that has "junk" in it, might be the dump they used or the bldg/privy.
 found teapots dating to that time and tin panels and such.  alot of rocks as Jack had leveled the land above it and pushed most of it where the stuff sits. we have it close to being cleared out.

 Going through 230$ in rolls? do you CRH(coin roll hunt)? I would, but the wife would wonder why I'd want to exchange money for money.

 HH if you get out tomorrow...  here's the pic of the bunkhouse i posted before.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

In that pic, on the far left side in the hazy part of the image, is that a road visible in the background? Whatever the case, there's bound to be some good detecting somewhere on the site. Were there any picnic areas or sidewalks/walkways associated with the hotel? Perhaps a stable/barn for the horses? I've heard that people have great luck detecting the areas once used as stables for high-volume traffic like hotels and stagecoach stops. 

 Yeah, I CRH casually. Haven't had any noteworthy finds but it is pretty fun regardless. It would be fun to find something other than Kennedy halves but whatever. My family and gal are understanding and supportive about it, but even if they weren't I'd do it anyway. []

 My dad seems to have pretty good luck though. He will get a roll or 2 once in a while and always gets silver. Once while he was hiking up a creek, totally exposed on the slope was a 1946 Walker half laying flat on a raised pillar of dirt. Pretty awesome surface find. I went back and detected the whole area and didn't find a single coin. Figures. []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Plumb I havent hit silver at the bank this year. Last year I did hit some Franklins/Kennedys in the tray like you did. I am always spying at those trays. That day I got 7.50 in silver (90%) halves if I remember that bank spot correctly. Picked up some mercs for my collection today at the LCS. Ill have my Eagle 2pc "S" set next week love those coins. The rev proofs are awesome.
 Iron, I sure hope you hit it big for all the work!.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Just a bit of silver 2 roosevelts 63 and 64, 1 softball, 1 set of nice sunglasses, a utility tool, 12q,16d,1n,36p....plus 9 returnables. All from the ballfields. Then the rain came back so I had to bail.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Nice job on the rosies there Rich, I am about to head to a section of woods behind an old stadium and athletic fields here and hope to find some myself. There is an old abandoned bridge crossing a creek and a nice ridge where kids probably frolicked for decades. Found a surface coke from 1947 when I scouted the place a few weeks ago, which is always a good sign. I'm bound to find me some silver there...

 Detected yesterday and found a 19.26 gram, hand-made sterling silver bracelet! First detected silver in a while. Could still read the sharpied price on the back; 45 bucks. Bent and missing the stone, but Silver is Silver. []

 Pics coming soon.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Outstanding find!. Good luck with the new spot. Hope to get back out again this week. Have rain forecast for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

The new spot produced a first for me (well, 2 of the same kind of first); 2 half dollars, about 5 feet apart!

 Sadly, they are both from 1972... [][][]

 Kinda funny really, ah well. No silver today, and just 1 1942 wheatie as the lonely "old" find.


 My mom called me and apparently she had far better luck finding coins! She doesn't collect them or anything, but while closing out her drawer at the quilt shop she saw a wheatie and a buffalo nickel and swapped them out. 

 Turns out she pulled a 1913 type 1 Buffalo out of the pile of nickels! The wheatie was no good but the buff is one heckuva coin to find in circulation. 99 years old... Awesome.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well some finds are better than none!. Last year I introduced a pal to detecting. We hit a local spot, I found some fishing lures (river was way down)....he found a `13 nickel....talk about noob luck! I havent even detected one of those yet (but did get a `94V nickel from my parents back yard).....I suppose thats why we keep doing it...looking for the big find!. I just save the clad for my slush fund. Keep at it!


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice find on the halves and bracelet. Nice that your mom is keeping her eye out for coins too.  My daughter got so excited, then letdown yesterday.  she saw 196..in the quarter she got back in change....then a 5.... huge disappointment for her... 1yr off.   you guys are finding some nice loot.

 I was going to go out today...started raining when I was getting ready. Wife was even going to take me to the beach/lake/park I used to haunt.  Been a warm summer. Good time to hit the sand.  

 Not much time for anything else lately.  Getting ready for the rummage sale.  we have a 4 seasons room at the front of the house. (basically a normal room..just smaller...8x16). this room is full of tubs,boxes and other misc containers of stuff. Not to mention the stacks of basement stuff.  

 Still need to get to inlaws to test out the 2 box. Found a huge copper signal on the old plowed area (early 1900s plowed).  Want to dig that up and get some ore!

 Still dying to get back to the creek/hotel/field we're digging.  if the creek was only 1" to 6" (avg 3") a cpl weeks ago, it's bound to be down lower now since we've had so much heat.  Still trying to find a way to get all that muck out. (OCD and ADHD focus issues help with that..cause I'll drain that stupid creek down to the solid ground)...shoveling it is a pain. Might have to bring a come-alone we use for pulling cement.  

 I'm living vicariously through your hunting trips.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Not much detecting going on. Weve got a storm rumbling through today. Might get a chance tomorrow to work some areas over, and with the ground being saturated find some goods. Picked up my American eagle S mint proofs yesterday, man are those some sharp coins.

 Good luck detecting.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron - sooner or later your daughter will get some goodies in change. She'd probably get so excited that her head would start drifting towards the clouds, lol. I really like the idea of using the 2-box to locate copper ore bodies; that should be a blast (provided you have enough energy to dig down to the signals!)

 Alright, I got some pics of the finds from the last several outings. Today I scored another wheat and the first V-Nickel I've detected in ages! It is a pretty evenly worn 1911; despite the poor showing in the photos it isn't too bad looking in hand, probably a VG if ya look past the brown oxide coating. Was only about an inch down. Also found a broken up necklace which I hoped was silver, but I tested it with concentrated Nitric acid and it failed; silverplate on a copper alloy. Ah well.

 The park I scored the nickel and wheat in has been "hunted-out" more or less (I've detected all over in the past and have never found silver, and only 1 wheat) but I guess I located a spot that wasn't hit as hard. My new strategy for hunting the park seems to be working well enough.

 The silver bracelet I dug still has the 45.00 price written on the back, which I thought was interesting. It was only about 2 inches down.

 Total coin count:
 2 Halves
 7 Quarters
 14 Dimes
 3 Nickels (1 being the V)
 25 Copper pennies (including a '57 and a '42 D wheatie)
 7 Zincs














 Nothing spectacular but I'm satisfied. []


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Totals for today:

 4 quarters
 7 dimes
 1 nickel (register the same as pulltabs/tabs and chewed up aluminum so I don't dig the signals unless they sound quite good)
 20 copper memorials
 2 zincs
 4 wheats ('42, '45, '53D, '55D)


 Found a new park to detect, which is next to a 1940s school. Along the ballfield is a very old row of big Osage Orange trees, perhaps once forming a thick hedge back when it was all farmland. I detected along this line and found a nice large area which was producing a far greater proportion of wheaties than the rest of the park. Then some kids came out to ask me lots of questions and follow me around, getting in the way of the detector and practically running into my folding shovel a few times. The little boy, trying to make relevant conversation, told me that if I detected in their yard I'd find lots and lots of beer caps, and that his dad buried beer bottles in the yard and told the boy that he was burying them so he could "grow beer trees" []. The humor was lost on the little boy, but man, I'll have to use that one on my kids, haha. Thankfully their father came out of their house (immediately opposite the row) and told them to "stop bothering (me) and go play inside!" []. The guy looked like a scruffy white-trash type, but ended up being a very awesome, intelligent, and interesting guy with a multitude of hobbies. We clicked immediately and talked for a good 2 hours, and he told me about some caves and other interesting things locally I had not found/known of. Really cool dude; sadly ya don't meet people like that everyday. 

 So only 15 minutes of detecting that promising area got me 4 wheaties amongst other things, and there isn't much trash there either, surprisingly. If I hadn't been distracted by the kids, and then engaged in the splendid conversation, I would have probably found a decent bit more. Goin' back tomorrow and hoping for some silver. []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Good finds Plumb! You should know, you can never judge a book by its cover.The reverse? my ex has all the latest fashions etc....shes still trash. Just an observation. I am waiting for the local "festivals" to conclude sunday. Monday--I will be there at o-dark-thrity.

 Thinking I will head to the park in just a bit and see if theres anything about. good luck!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Poked around said park. 2d,14p, 2 chunks of melted aluminum (toss in my scrap bin),2 returnables, a bagful of scrap aluminum cans, and a spongebob squarepants "squidward" doll....I think Im gonna need to have a rummage sale soon to get rid of all this "oddball" stuff. My favorite park area for silver was still over run by those huge damned hornets. Didnt have the bee sting kit with me....and too many to even try detecting around. Mission= Fail.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Plumb I need to come MD'ing with you.  A V nickel...sweet find. Not something most MDers find. You're finding quite a bit of good stuff. That's awesome.

 Dig, you're still not doing badly. You always manage to dig up or find something.  And any clad is good clad.  It all adds up..

 When I was in high school, my cousin and his 2 buddies and I decided to take a trip down to florida for spring break.  I saved change in a 2litre Dr Pepper bottle for a few months and we ended with enough gas money to get to Fla and back...  I'm being a bit ambitious now. I have one of those huge like, 3 gallon candy store jars...it's only 1/4 full now...

 The rummage sale is almost over. We went from 8am to 7pm yesterday and 8am to 1pm today.  The buddy and I pulled 301 each and the wife (with some of my stuff) pulled in just under 200...Not too bad so far. will see what today brings.

 Gorgeous out today. Hopefully going to con the wife to take me to the park/lake I used to always hit now that it's now raining.

 HH and GL


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well guys, I hit the festival grounds at dawn this morning. I cleared 18q,6d,28p, 1.20 in returnables, and a 3ring faux silver set. I wouldve hit more areas there but the beer tents and surrounding areas were not cleared. Have to make another trip another day. I did swing by the fairgrounds and did a bit more there but didnt find much.

 They too, were tearing down and it was mayhem. I did see three returnable snitches going through the trash cans looking for returnables in a beater pontiac. They kind of looked like they needed the funds worse than I. The sherriffs work detail from the jail was doing a good job on clean up. I did see 2 other detectorists there, but not having much luck. I think I snagged 4-5 more coins there hitting a few small spots.

 Had hopes the ring set was real...but no. It was a good morning out and nice weather too. So, now I go back to digging mode provided the weather stays cool temps. Maybe find some other forms of good items. Good luck.


----------



## Plumbata

*An awesome quick morning hunt*

Thanks for the good words people. Rich, it is quite true that ya can't judge a person with a mere glance. I never really ascribed to the superficial way of operating. One can miss out on a whole lot if one judges rather than perceives. And those hornets... This is the first year I've ever seen them (in my area and in general). I captured one in my yard and imprisoned it in a mason jar, then went to find the burrow/nest. I flooded it with the hose then buried it, lol. Don't want those beasts anywhere near me.

 Sounds like the rummage sale was a success there Iron, did you do any buying for the collection while there? And yeah, the V nickel was a surprise, especially because it came from one of the hardest-hit parks. Doubt I'll bother with the place now that I got a far better spot! If you're ever in the area I'd be happy to take ya detecting.

 Well, I awoke at 5 AM unable to accrue more than the 3 or so hours of sleep obtained last night and decided to check some maps for inspiration regarding other places to detect. The Hedgerow park gave up some more wheats but nothing interesting, and I've been itching to get some silver coins.

 In viewing the maps I saw a very old and rather large park in a bad part of town that seemed worth scouting out. There are 4 main parks hunted hard in town and at least 3 have had pretty much all the decent items shallower than 5-6 inches cleaned out. Bad for me because the detector isn't reliable deeper than that. Never heard of anyone detecting the place I chose to look, not en-masse anyway, but wasn't really expecting anything to turn up either.

 I wasted some time detecting a washout in the dirt from road runoff and only found wheel weights and bits of scrap copper. I then move several yards to a small hillock and the very first signal I choose to dig, 3.5 inches deep, is a 1907 S Barber Dime! Pretty decent shape as far as barbers go; bout half of liberty is visible. Probably a solid Fine condition. When I pulled the plug it was laying in the hole face-up. Always awesome to see that. []

 I had to call my dad (his dad got him into coins, and both got me into them) and relate the good fortune, and after resuming detecting I got another nice signal. Turned out to be a clad rosie on the surface. Then the third good signal came, 1 inch deep. The small plug was extracted and waved back and forth over the coil. "BEEP BEEP BEEP." Split it in half and see the unmistakable edge of another silver dime! A 1944 S Mercury, woohoo! []

 Then I dug 2 copper pennies and packed up, after being there a total of 40 minutes or so. Only intended to do a quick scout-out this morning, but ya better believe I'll be going back to grid it out and go through there with a fine-toothed detector! []





















 Wish I had silver coin ratios like that every day, lol.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

you're on a good roll Plumb.  Nice Barber and Merc'.  Both look to be in excellent shape.   Coins up here come out of the ground like that too...

 Dig, you can hunt the fairgrounds at will? or do you need permission?  Ours always is gated and locked unless the fair is going on.  I know it's not privately owned and there aren't any regulations etc against md'ing in public/city owned property around here... might have to contact the caretaker that I know and see what he says. If nobody else has hit it, could be a goldmine.

 Nice that you two are able to get out so often.  Methinks you're right Dig... time for some digging soon now that the weather is a bit more moderate.  No more 90+ and 90% humidity.  Heading back to the creek/hotel dig spot this coming weekend.  The water level should be down to the muck by now.  Think I'm just going to dig a trench and come-along the muck down the trench to empty it a bit.

 I'm conflicted about what I'm going to do at inlaws next.  either spend the weekend testing the 2box for ore or dig.  Since it's still semi-early in the year, I'll probably just MD with the 2box and the normal MD.  Dig closer to mid-November when we go up to hunt.

 It's nice today, nothing going on..might sneak outside for a bit.

 GL


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

Nice coins there Plumb. I love the Barber design. Keep hit the good stuff!. Iron I keep waiting for you to pull some great stuff out of your area. I hit the fairgrounds again this morning, as usual it didnt diappoint. 1 silver thin bracelet, 3q,6d,10p, one new bungee strap, 4 returnables, 1 marble, some misc scrap, 1 set Under Armor gloves (red/black).. no silverplate today.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

1 silver today--1961 dime. Didnt find too much 1q,3d,5p. 1 pc of squashed copper pipe too. Hit a few rummage sales on the way back. Got some aluminum pots for scrap (got all the heavy ones at .10 ea) and a bunch of copper cable cheap too. Lady had a great deal on a rh Chevy truck fender NIB for all of $10. Supposed to call me back on a bunch of military items in her basement. Hoping that turns out good. The others were all duds and kids junk. Getting warm and miserable out.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

None too shabby! Silver is always fun, and the scrap adds up. Just today sorted through my pile of junk accumulated since the last time I sold off and have about 14 lb brass, plus a decent bit of copper and insulated copper wire, aluminum etc.  Haven't hit any sales lately, used to do it religiously but the deals aren't what i remember from 10 or more years ago. Heck, even 5 years ago.

 I did go back to that "honeyhole" park for a bit on Wednesday. Got the normal stuff, plus an approximately 9 gram Sterling Silver ring with an unattractive Onyx setting, a fired .45 bullet (told ya it was in a bad part of town LOL!), and 6 wheats, including a 1912 and a 1928, the rest from the mid 40s. The concentration of wheats in different areas is helping me get a better idea regarding the good and productive spots to check more thoroughly later.

 Then a horde of 9-15 year old black kids came by and were very curious, so I demonstrated how to use the machine and let them have fun in the sand of the swing-set area until it got dark. Some were natural detectorists and were very grateful for the "lesson" and expressed the desire to get one of their own oneday. It was quite interesting to see how excited they got when they would dig even a nickel, and quarters might as well be made out of gold to them. Despite their poverty they were quite nice and polite, so i gave each of them a brown quarter dug earlier. They couldn't have been happier. Again, I could have ignored them and probably found more goodies, but life isn't just about oneself. The kindness and attention I offered to the kids probably did far more to make the world a better place than if i had disregarded them and gone on to find several more wheaties.

 Hopefully they let everyone in the hood know that I'm "cool" and to not harass the big-haired white boy swinging an odd contrapulator in the park. I'd rather the .45's only be dug out of the ground, not my body. []


----------



## andy volkerts

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

[] Always cool to introduce the young ones to a great hobby!!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: An awesome quick morning hunt*

Nice finds Plumb, I have a mason jar I toss most of my wheats in (if they are collectables they go in 2x2s). The other coins go into 2x2s and into my notebook. I save that to show friends.

 Most kids just want to know whats going on. I seldom run into the idiot types but it does happen. Never know when a good deed may come back around. I may go back out tomorrow morning and hit a few playgrounds again. Good luck!


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

My finds []


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

.


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Excellent finds!. Why is it that every standing liberty qtr I find is roughed up like the one in the pic?...just once Id like to find an Xf example and not have to PAY for it!.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: One more good morning*

It's nice to have some pictures here. Thanks you guys!


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

Yes MIdigger, it seems every standing liberty coin I dig is in roughed up condition.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hit it for a bit this morning, 3q,6d,14p, and some pcs of scrap copper pipe. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Whoah, nice coins 2find4me! Did you dig/detect all those silver dollars? Find a cache? I've never dug a silver coin larger than a quarter. Oldest dug quarter is an 1857 so no complaints, though finding big silver would be really awesome.


 So, I went back to my "honeyhole" park again this morning. Got my internet sales packed up early and set out to seek my fortunes in this most promising of spots. Detected for about 1.5 hours after hiking around scouting out likely looking areas. Third time there and have pulled silver all 3 days.

 Total finds:

 4 zincolns
 6 copper memorials
 5 wheaties (1941-1956)
 1 nickel (1935 buffalo!)
 5 clad dimes
 1 1936 Mercury dime
 1 worn smooth, dateless, sterling silver Queen Victoria Canadian dime (1901 or earlier)
 1 brass marijuana hitter pipe []

 First nice find was the smooth canadian dime. Took me a while to figure out what it was but after determining the monarch was Victoria and discerning the crown and wreath on the reverse it was clearly Canadian. It has visible coin roll machine damage on the face (I've seen this on end coins in very old rolls) so it must have been used as an American dime for a long time. Nothing special but silver is silver!

 Found some wheats, then went to check the exposed dirt around a very big old tree. Swing the coil and get a great signal. Look through the hole in the coil and see the reverse of a mercury dime looking at me, pretty much on the surface! Awesome! [] Grab that sucker up and with the very next swing I get a clear nickel signal. Right on the surface of the ground, less than 3 feet away, is the '35 buffalo! I was in shock for a few moments. Finding goodies like that shouldn't be so easy, lol. []

 Right after that I had to leave (silly responsibilities) but I shall be back! []

 No way this park has been hit hard at all, I'm very pleased to have a place like this to detect at when the fancy strikes.

 Included in the image are the ring and fired .45 from the 2nd hunt.







 Good luck and happy hunting! []


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Great finds Plumb, that Canadian sure looks "slick". I dug a 1916 that looks mighty similar, barely readable (but silvers always great). Looks like youve a good spot to stay on.

 Im heading back to one of the festival areas tomorrow morning where Ive found numerous rings/jewelry and coins. Hope its worth it. Then swapping out and maybe doing some digging and probing the dump for a bit also. Keep up the good work!.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Thanks, and yeah it is slick as heck! Looked like a little silver mirror when it popped out of the plug. The only item I've dug closely approaching it in terms of wear was a slightly bent ~1920 mercury dime I dug back when I was around 7. Hard to say without digging it out, but I've noticed that AG grade US dimes seem to weigh around 2 grams (so 20% of the weight is worn away) but the merc I got can't weigh much more than 1.75g. Makes me think it was a pocket piece rather than something that was circulated until lost. Really a POS if not for the silver content. []

 I guess with Michigan being pretty close to Canada you guys find more Canadian coins up there? Do you know if people spend (or used to spend) the coins as equivalents to their US coinage counterparts? Regardless, nice find on the 1916, they were still Sterling at the time I believe.

 Well, best of luck with your hunting tomorrow morning, hope you find some good stuff without getting bothered by those monstrous hornets.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I find a bit of Canadian stuff. Found a pocket spill one time with a $1 coin and some Canadian quarters too. I find mostly Canadian pennies, not a lot, but sometimes. I did get out today but, not a whole lot of finds.

 2q,1d,1n,32p (2 of the pennies were 1/2 zincolns--already disentegrating) I think theres a wheat or two, but they are soaking to get the crud off. I did score my requisit pcs of silverplate. 1 fork, and a 1/2 of a spoon. Couple of pcs of scrap metal too. At least the weather was nice this morning.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

you guys are raking it in!  I finally had a chance to hit the yard the other night... a few screws..some nails, washers, nuts...and a hunk of twisted up chain-link fence tie....  tomorrow i'm going to hopefully get to the park with the small lake.  

 2find..love those peace dollars. thanks for showing them. those are such awesome looking coins.  

 been so busy lately.  Daughter is doing the punt/pass/kick thing. so she gets to compete against other kids at a small tourney. She does pretty well. One of her soccer coaches said he'd sponsor her. said to just go to the printers and have them make up a uniform or whatever she wants and put it on his tab.  she does pretty well for 11.  she punts close to 60yds (being a goalie, she kicks a soccer ball end to end almost), kicks from a tee 120ish feet and can only throw 100ft or so.  She might have a good chance. She can hella kick, so that'll help compensate for the throwing.

 Outside of all the stuff we're getting from my friend's boss, his mother in law was cleaning out her house and found her son's baseball/football/basketball/hockey cards and gave them to us. close to 10k cards. I'm done with the hockey/football/basketball...now to hit up the 8boxes of baseball cards. 

  So far nothing too valuable. Alot of rookie cards from 80s-90's.  Going to put them on checkoutmycards.com methinks. you send them in, set a price and they do the scanning/listing etc...stays on until they sell. costs .20 per card to do it all, but you set prices. set it at .40c, knock off .20 for the fee have .20 per card left.  10k x .20 = enough for me.  just let the money acrue in your account until you want to draw it out....need to do more research on it though..


----------



## riverdiver

*RE: One more good morning*

HI guys,

 Here is my haul from yesterday from diving. I also posted these in the digging and finding section.

 1-Spear point/Drill
 1-TD Pipe Bowl
 1-zincoln
 1-1863 IH Penny
 2-Wheats, 1942 and 1956
 1-RR Flattened Penny


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Looks like everyones staying busy. Keep the finds coming!!. Think Ill give it a whirl tomorrow morning before the heat sets in. Almost got enough dimes for another roll of slush fund $$. 

 Got off to an interesting morning today. Some weiner in a Chevy truck decided he would speed down the newly covered road of crushed concrete. Guess he missed the 35mph signs....crashing into a smaller truck, becoming airborne, flipping and losing the complete rear axle housing and wheels. Interesting to see a truck sitting with no rear wheel assembly. Morons.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Got out for a short bit this morning. Saw a couple other guys detecting, so I worked off the other way. Came away with 4q,7d, and 13p. Couple of aluminum pcs and a chunk of copper. Nice morning and good breeze before the heat comes today.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Did the festival clean up. I cannot believe I found all of this, this morning. 21 quarters, 25 dimes, 2 nickels, and One hundred and twenty pennies!! (168 total coins), 1 sterling ring, 7 tokens, and a sterling heart shaped pendant. My backs killing me. One wheat penny (a 1940-S), and 2 returnable bottles. I believe thats $9.05 for the morning.


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

Wow nice finds MIdigger, I'm bring the detector to grandma's old house. Last time had bad luck and only got a few wheats and a silver dime.  Maybe I'll have better luck this time. Also here are a few picks of some error coins I found. Any info would be appreciated. 

                              1. 1948 S Wheat Penny, Missing 1 grease struck error.


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

pic.


----------



## 2find4me

*RE: One more good morning*

2. 1943 S Wheat Penny with overlapping zinc.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Cant help much with your 1st coin. The second kind of looks like a partial lamination peel. But Ive really only seen that on a few coins. I have a Kennedy that the clad layer peeled off and has the copper exposed. Might be the zinc layering?


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

the '43 will be steel with a layer of zinc over it. I'd say the zinc is just peeling. Would be nice if it was a copper penny.  Those go for around 10K +.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Did a short evening hop today. Not a whole lot. One silver dime (1958). Came away with 5q, 2dimes, 16p and a few pcs of aluminum and copper scrap. Thought the campers wouldve been gone...still there...maybe theyll be gone by next weekend and Ill roll over that spot again. heading out first thing tomorrow if the rain holds off/or doesnt develope as expected. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

The brother and I went to the coin show, got some mercury dimes for my collection. Hit a flea mkt after the show and picked up an original 1910 copy of "The Reliable Coin book No8" stating proudly on the cover PROFUSELY ILLUSTRATED published by C.F. Clarke & co, LeRoy N.Y.......to be able to purchase coins at those prices!.

 Metal detecting afternoon---went to a local school, I had picked a few pennies and a nickel and there it lay just under the wood chips a 19gm Tungsten mens detailed ring.......I see this ones running about $120.00 on up. Beautiful not a scratch nick or anything........This find give you that nice happy feeling. I continued on and worked through a few other spots. Ending the sfternoon with 3q, 15d,2n,46p and the ring.

 I did get stopped by a family asking to see the items Id found so I obliged them and also found a XF condition 1944 wheat (not worth much) The mans son seemed genuinely interested so I gave him the wheat penny. Seemed to make his day and the Dad invited me to eat some chips and a pop if I wanted. I politely declined and moved on. Not too bad detecting today.

 Getting the bottle digging equip ready for tomorrow morning then use the detector after I tire of being a mole. hope to get some good finds tomorrow.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

great post dig... always nice to put MDers in a good light with the public. Who knows, one day it might lead to an invite to detect an old farm or homestead. Also nice of you to give that little guy a coin.  I always give the kids around here stuff I find when I'm out and they see me. 

 You must have found a few hundred dollars in clad this year already. Everytime I see you post you're chalking up a couple bucks plus other good stuff.  I never knew the tungsten rings went for that much.  will have to keep an eye out for those.

 great score on the book too. 
 I love old books. So much that the wife greatly dislikes taking me to GW or yard/garage/estate sales etc.. I always can find some gem or something I'll at least read.  I snagged a 1st edition Roots for .99. not too bad of a snag.  Lately I've been on an old textbook/manual kick. little leather books on how to read blueprints and such.  Daughter and I organized them one day last month and they took up one of those 5shelf bookshelves full.  Also have a few boxes downstairs that wife keeps trying to get me to toss...I'm just waiting for a new bookshelf from her...

 Haven't been doing any digging or MDing lately. Daughter and I have been going to the park across the street lately to prep her for punt/pass/kick competition.  It's this weekend. We've been working on it for quite a few weeks now.  yesterday we walked over to the football field at school and the coach unlocked the gates for the practice field so we could gauge her real distances instead of walking it off.

 She was averaging 300-315' for all 3 combined.  Last year's national winner at her age level went 301. So if she doesn't whiff, she'll do well.

 probably going digging this sunday. the leaves started falling last week. went outside one morning and wondered why there were leaves all over the yard.  Want to hit up the creek now that it's dry. Haven't had much in the way of rain lately and it's been sunny and warm.  Hopefully the muck is semi-solid vs pure slop.  Want to fish those bottles out of there...

 doing the jr. firearm hunt at the end of the month with the kids at camp. Will have time to MD and dig there. also bringing out the 2box finally. would be sweet to have to get the backhoe out to dig up a hunk of copper or silver ore.  

 GL digging and MDing.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Good luck with the Daughter. Hope she has a good time. Ive been hoping you get to dig and detect around up there. Surely has to be some good stuffs. I went bottle diggin yesterday morning and got 6 milks, some scrap, 2 marbles, and of course the standard handful of silverplate (I think it was 3-4 spoons and one fork this time). 

 Still waiting for you to pull the trigger on your new detector buy yet also. Going to try some new spots detecting this weekend again. You are right, Ive done quite well with the $$$ count and the jewelry has be ok too. No big gold like last year (yet) but one never knows! Get out there and find something!!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

thanks!! she's excited to go. We spent some time on the HS practice field where the field was actually chalked and she could go endzone to endzone on a run of all 3..as long as she has fun it's all good.  

 You should give a tally of your clad count this year...and weight of silver plate! and how many milks you've dug up. Seems like you've picked up quite a few milks this summer as well. 

 the new detector would be nice. It's been about 5yrs now.  

 How much gold did you find last year? i haven't found any yet. silver jewelry and costume, but no gold.  

 HH


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I really dont know how many/much in coins. From some of my scribble I have (only some months available) but from what I can find Jan-Sept 1,201 coins for $83.95 However, I would guess its at least double that amount. Some months I have no figures for, nor the total I found down in KY in March (I did well down there).

 I dont remember but 2 gold rings (I think) from last year. The 14Kt was the good one! Might have found one other one. I dont think I got any gold ones this year. Lots of silver though. Been decent year for that. The Tungsten ring was a first. Its kind of neat, and best of all it fits. Hoping to get out and clean up this weekend. Just have to deal with the stress headaches...all I know is, it feels like the old Addams family series when Uncle Fester has his head stuck in that big clamp.

 Must think positive--- I wont be denied the treasure! He who sits on the couch finds nothing...Good luck!, and hope your daughter does well too Iron.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hit a few spots today. 4q,17d,37p....and a blue marble. cant tell if any of the dimes are silver, have them soaking. Hope to hit some more spots tomorrow.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: One more good morning*

Is the blue marble an old one?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I dont think so because I just found it in the High school parking lot. I just throw em all into the blue mason jar and let them accumulate.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Good luck to your daughter Iron, and also good luck in your search for that 1,000 pound copper/silver halfbreed nugget! []

 Hope some of those dimes are silver MI!

 Haven't detected much lately; been either too busy or too hungover, hehe. My dad called today though and said that he got in his change a sterling silver 1912 3 pence in VF! Not too shabby! Representative image below:


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Thats an interesting addition to your coin collection Plumb, I just found a small box of mint and proof coins from Mexico and Austria. I have to check those and see what they may be worth.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

Mint and proof coins eh? Sounds nifty! Any old ones in there, or any of the recent bimetallic Mexican peso coins with the silver plugs?

 I love that there are still "silver" coins being made/circulated in the world.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I believe they are from the 1960s. I do not believe theres any silver ones. Copper,brass,aluminum ones.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Snagged a bit today 14q,9d,4n,56p, a few returnables but nothing much special. Probably have to use for gas cash with the gouging at $4/gallon or more.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you two have been busy!!!! nice foreign coins. always thought about buying a pile of them just to look at and have something a bit different. shopgoodwill always huge lots of them on their site and can be had for low money.  

 thanks for the well wishes...must have worked..she smoked the competition. we were practicing and she was kicking over 40yds from a tee. she ended up doing about 308' or so. 2nd place girl did low 200's. Was a great day. Nice outside and alot of fun people to hang with. She goes to regionals in a couple of weeks.

 End of the month is the copper/silver ore hunt. youth firearm weekend and plenty of time to MD.  I'm trying not to think about digging. Wanting to save that for normal firearm season.  But there's so much to dig. So many pits and privy holes, so little time.

 Made a heck of a great snag this weekend. spend 3k though.  Local sporting goods store was going out of business and had an auction.  Buddy and I went with the Paypal CC and spent some cash.  Picked up 4 brand new guns for under 1k.  A Ruger .22, a 16ga semi-auto,an over/under and a .223. Can't recall what the other brands are.  Brought them to the hunting/fishing/archery store my bro-in-law works at. They're going to consign them for us. 

  Picked up 2 Jiffy gas augers (8" and 10"). 8 sets of Jiffy replacement blades and 8 Jiffy blade sharpeners. (those things run 45-55per in the stores).  

 30 Stormy Kromer hats, 20-30 Mathews Zebra strings (barracuda,zebra hybrids and a few others), a large box full of nothing but fletching stuff. Feathers, inserts (way too many inserts..at least 1k), nocks (solid colors as well as transparent fluorescent), a Barnett x-bow for daughter and a Barnett 3dot scope.  4 aqua views. Accessories for the aqua views. 

 Oh...20 or 30 Jiffy auger spark plugs. Didn't think they were much, but they retail in stores for 9.99 high end and sell on eBay for 5ish.

 A newer computer with a full POS setup. Computer/monitor/2 receipt printers/scanner/handheld inventory scanner thing/credit card machine and the software.

 and 3 bows besides the xbow for my daughter.  An American Archery bow with limbs hand made by Dave Barnsdale. He lives nearby and supposedly makes the best bow limbs in the world. And he used to work for American Archery before going off on his own in 90. this bow is dated july 91... and 2 straight bows.

 I think that's it... spent 1200 first day and close to 2k second day. Oh..also a Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading. thing is mint. giving it to my bro-in-law since he's so big into handloading.

 I'll see if i can get a pic of most of the stuff.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice total so far Dig.... since I've found nothing but junk other than a few older coins, I'm probably at about 2bucks for the year. Wife did take me to the lake/park I like to hit for 45min the other night.  Was getting dark so had to move fast. Found 40 cents in 4" of water. Going tonight hopefully. Daughter has soccer practice at the field near that old tunnel & barn foundation. Going to go poke around there with the MD and a shovel.

 here's a pic of the xbow,jiffy accessories, box of fletching stuff and the pos printers, hats and Zebra strings... we're doing pics and listing all day tomorrow...should be fun...

 MI what do you do during the winter for fun? I'd imagine you can dig a bit longer than we can here.  I remember one year my dad was still golfing in February back home in Grand Rapids.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like tha daughter did well, good news there. Looks like you got a good buy out there. should be able to turn some $$ on all that. Decided to hit the FG tonight and came away with 2q 4d, 3n, 17p a brass fitting and a conibear trap that was found at a bridge being repaired. Interestingly enough the guys name and address (with a bit of cleaning) are clearly visible. 

 While at the Fg another detectorist I know stopped by and chatted a bit. Then he went over the hill. After I got done I remembered the construction site and as it was on both of our ways home we hit it. I got a old car jack from the 70s or back, 1p, 1n, the trap, and he pulled a penny, a dime, and an old bottle. Nothing special but we gave it a shot.

 P.S. what is the size and price of the maroon Kromer in the picture?


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like a nice evening out MD/scratching around.  The car jack and the trap would be sweet to find.  Especially the trap.  Always nice to find the weird stuff. I still have axeheads I need to "de-rust".  One is a double bit I found at 2 1/2' in the woods in Houghton. Might be an older one, might not. Going to have to clean that bad boy up and see...

 That's actually a dark brown size 6 7/8... here's a list of the ones I have and sizes in case( I have multiples of some of the sizes so didnt list them). I was all set to snag the forest green one we had and not even 10sec after I won them an old timer walked up and asked if he could buy the green one. Can't turn the old timers away!

 If you find a color you like, just pm me and i'll make you happy.

 blaze orange 7 7/8 , 8, 6 3/4, 6 1/2

 red black plaid (mackinac looking)  7 7/8, 7 1/2

 A Filson red black plaid baseball style hat that's adjustable

 dark brown 6 7/8

 black 6 3/4, 8

 charcoal grey 6 3/4, 6 1/2, 7, 8

 advantage woodland camo 8

 realtree camo 6 1/2

 adv camo (different pattern) 7 7/8


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron the 7-1/2 Mackinaw red/black plaid would be one Id be interested in (classic you know). Just let me know what you want for it, or Id swap you something for it. Bottles, whatever. Ive always liked the classic look of those hats. Besides I have my Mom making me a set of medium sized pillows in the red black plaid for the couch...Just like the tradional stuffs. Thanks, Rich


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

I love that style too. Like the old Filson Mackinaw jackets. My grandfather had a red/black plaid one that he'd had since he was a youngster working in the woods with his father. It was supposed to be handed down to me, but my dad's soak of a brother traded it for booze...he did the same thing with the huge ( like, 5lb looking) mustard container that was shaped like a French's jar full of coins from the 40's-70's....anyhow...off the drunkle topic...

 I've always wanted one of the Filson double mack jackets in forest green. and a stormy kromer to go with it. told the wife i'm going to be one of those old timers in wool pants, flannel shirt, pair of either Danner Jacks or some 12" LaCrosse logging boots and my filson mack and kromer hat. she just rolls her eyes at me.

 I do get away with wearing my forest green wool bibs for hunting though...she hasn't given me grief about those yet..

 How does a cool 20$ sound? the sticker says 29.99 and I paid between 15 and 20 for it.  I'll pm you my info and I still have your info. Just let me know and I'll get it ready for ya.

 Raining today. Was going to go to neighbors house and MD. This being the house that I was allowed to MD last year due to it being empty. The renters next door moved out and the house is up for sale again. Been raining all day though. Full of batteries and ready to MD at the farm this weekend.  Today is going to be clean house, do laundry for the weekend and pack kids.

 HH if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

The Filson and some others are expensive, but you get great quality and they last a LONG time. Well worth the investmant IMO. I was just looking at the Mackinaw coats, but being Ill move to KY in the not too far future I probably wont need one (and I have plenty of coats right now).
 Maybe a lighter Fall type jacket, as my older Filson does have a tear in it from the abuse I put it through. Yes, Id like to get the cap from you too.
 Hows the leaves up there getting the colors yet? their turning down here and its dropping into the 30s at night. Saw a long range forecast that says winter is going to be much like last year (I detected all winter--it only snowed 4 times here) supposed to stay warm and not much moisture.
 Good luck detecting, hope to get out and do some more myself this weekend.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

going to be moving down with your brother? that'll be nice! hardcore bass fishing down there! I agree with the price of a Filson. But like you say, they last forever and ever.  You definitely won't need a full on Mackinaw down there. Maybe a Shirt-Jac or a good barn coat.  I'll pm my info to you today.  

 Leaves started turning a week or so ago. Went outside and wondered why we had leaves in our yard already. Haven't really seen too much in the way of a color change yet..just falling.  When it gets really pretty up here I'll get some pics on here. The covered road in Houghton is especially nice. It's basically a corridor of trees that form walls and a canopy.  A winter like last year will be ugly up here. We only had 11" of snow and bitter freezing cold wind the rest of the winter. At least up in Houghton they get less cold, more snow. Easier to go outside and do things vs going outside and just freezing on the cement ground!

 didn't even get a chance to go out today.  was rainy and dark much of the day.  By 1 the weather was turning somewhat sunny and by then I was in full packing stuff mode.  Need to break down my F2 and toss that and my 2box into Fisher MD bag.

 One pretty neat thing happened today.  One of the bows I picked up is a custom made bow. It's an American and on the limbs it says "Handcrafted by Dave Barnsdale" and 1-21-91031.  He's a guy who used to work for American until they went out of business, or sold off to High Country Archery...he then started making his own limbs and is now considered one of the best custom limbmakers in the country. 

  I emailed him just to get a bit of info about the bow. he said that it was the 31st bow he made in his first year of business...pretty cool considering that some people are on at least a 1year wait list for his work.  Gorgeous maple limbs.  I'll have to get some pics. was nice to hear back from him so soon.

 Time for more packing for the trip. We have to go to the football game tonight. Son is in band, so he's marching. Then off to Houghton.

 HH if you get out. I'll get out this weekend.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Got the info, thanks. That bow stuff sounds very interesting. Rained most of the evening last night, so I took off for some schools and parks at O-dark-thirty this am.
 Not much today, 7q,8d,4n,21p and a butterfly pendant. Hit one other spot yesterday but that only gave up 1q,2d,12p. Saw one guy out yesterday with one of the Garrett 150-350s not sure which he had,as he was a ways away from me, and wasnt there too long. About due for some more silver I think. Still pretty happy with that tungsten ring I got last week.

 Have some other running today, going to look at a Blazer today thats in decent shape. Maybe hit the coin shop and see whats new also. Good luck up that way.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Did a short PM hunt at a few spots this afternoon. 3q,3d,1n,21p a sterling peace sign pendant, a piece of copper tubing, and even better on the bottle returnables. $3.20 of those someone left me. Got to love 60 degree weather for detecing.
 Tomorrow morning bottle digging, then pm detecting again.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Just a little more spending change and a ring. 8q,9d,3n,42p and a small silver ring. Did get to see an outstanding trophy 10 pt buck this morning. Just standing at a corner. What an absolute beautiful picture that was as the sun came up.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounsd like you had nice luck despite the rain the last cpl of days. we didn't see a ton of deer. was rainly and semi-cold most of the day all weekend. My daughter is an explorer like me and she led me off the main trail on the property. we went to a place we'd never been and found an old camp site.  found an arrow, an older pepsi bottle and a steel pepsi and steel mt dew can.  

 Found a few things MD'ing. I found a silvery blue hood for a cutlass buried about 4feet down in the woods. haven't pulled it out yet. more tractor parts and misc farming metal.  I did get one eyeball find. One of those Griswold cast iron hanging pans. Like the kind for over  afire. this one is shallow though, 3-4" and in need of a really good cleaning.  

 My best finds: Went back to the 1/2 house that was mushed up there. Wanted to find the privy. Heck i don't even know where I'd begin there!!! the background:  the ooooooooold guy who owned the place used to just dump his scrap and non-working vehicles there. His sister took it over in '26 and then moved to detroit, eventually dying.  the person who owns it now must be the guy who lets us hunt the land djacent because we've hunted on same property as the house and never had an issue. Plus father in law is very strict on trespassing so would give us pure grief if we ever stepped foot on someone else's land w/o permission......

 so we're back at the house after hunting in the morning and i make the announcement i'm walking my butt up there to explore.

 I get there and behind the house find a long ravine. start following it, quite a few old tires (like skinny model a tires) and misc glass and misc oil cans strewn everywhere. I find another bldg and it looks like a cellar of some sort. 8' deep with crude cement blocks  and all kinds of wooden doors etc just dropped in there. I find a foundation of what looks like a possible privy. white block to the surface, hunks of board strew about it and large enough for an outhouse.  I dig into it a bit and all i hit is gravel and finally tires. loads of rotten tires. almost 6' of tires stacked in there.  small bit away from there there seems to be a 2stall garage foundation.  a large E made of the same cement block and spaced far enough apart to work on a vehicle. Nothing but hard gravel under that too...

 I look over and see a couple hunks of metal on top of each other.... 2 car frames with the headlights still attached....I start looking around carefully and realize im in old car heaven.....  

 so this is what i find there: (these are just the things i took home). there are multiple car frames, must be close to 100 headlights, not pitted, not broken, still shiny, wheel hubs, more tired, i found a full on clutch with disc and all ad the list goes on....  next time Im bringing the pickup truck and filling it...k..the pic...

 2 frames on top of each other..the 2nd one was buried about 6" down


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

a Stromberg Carb. 
 South Bend USA
 B-8
 BXO v26
 rp 24607

 all the numbering I could find on it..


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

stromberg embossing


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

second carb I found was a carter....or as they put in their label Car bure ter...made in USA


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

the carter logo


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

another part:

 made by Trico


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

one of the last ones, i promise..

 at first thought it looked like a tow hitch arm, but looking at it more it looks like a decoration. Mount to the car, mount a piece to the ball part sticking up...oh well...was easy to carry and looked interesting...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

the 2 stall garage foundation.... you can make out the top/center/bottom lines on this bad pic...

 definitely going to spend quite a bit of time there when we go up in a cpl weeks....friend said he'd haul us up in his 250 super duty if need be lol.

 thx for looking at these.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

oops..never imbedded the 2 stall picture...here goes.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I myself, would be in heaven there. Being a scrap metal opportunist...I see $$$. The carbs to the right person would be $$. I am sure theres a lot more. Those are the kind of places I love scrounging around. Copper/brass/aluminum and more.. never know what you may come away with. Not to mention detecting finds too. Keep looking--and keep posting the pics too. 

 Going to have the rummage sale this weekend along with other neighbors setting up at their houses too. Hope to make some $$ for the slush fund.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

not much going on as far as rummage sales go here. they're pretty much done for the season.

 sadly those were just a few things i could carry out. there were starters, alternators, headlamps, full dashboards with tubes on the back and hubs etc... told mother in law today that next time i'm there i'm raiding it for all i'm worth and that i might bring my buddy up there (the one with the heavy duty 250) so we can fill it. 

 Hit neighbor's house today. last time it was for sale, owner said go for it...it's empty again..i went for it...so much junk in his yard. great constant 83 repeat signal (quarter) I dig, a huge nail. was like that most of the day today. Will have to see what it's like tomorrow.  

 time for some sleep. gl tomorrow!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Ok rummage sale completed, time for detecting tomorrow. Hoping to end the month on a good run of coins. Got a `63 silver dime today in change from a lady at the sale here. Got rid of a lot of bottles and clutter. Now I can relax detecting if it doesnt rain tomorrow.
 Iron I will get with you via PM tomorrow on that item, and can send the check Monday.


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

Found a nice piece of silver this summer while out metal detecting.  After giving it an acid bath it weighed just over 5 1/2 lbs.  Here is a picture of it after the acid bath.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Very interesting piece. What will you do with it?

 Got out today and dug up 86 coins 1-dollar,11q,12d,4n,58 pennies, 1 ring, and a silver necklace. Ended the month with 1D,84Q,113D,23N, 515--Pennies (man I hate those things), the tungsten and a couple other rings, and a couple of necklaces too. $39.50 for the slush fund.


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

Well since it was not very appealing in appearance i sold it to a dealer.  I was able to get out again today and do some detecting.  Found a nice large piece with silver again.  I had to use a ratchet strap to lift it out of the hole...


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

Forgot the picture.  Here it is in the hole.


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

It was a really deep hole..


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

I had to carry/roll it most of the way out of the bush..  The ratchet strap broke from me dragging/lifting it through the bush..


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

I rubbed it up a little bit.  Here you can see some of the silver in it.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Almost need a pack mule to pull that up. Havent detected any items that big yet, but once bottle digging, unearthed a fire hydrant. Have to say your finds are very impressive. Keep up the great work!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Got your pm dig..good to go.  How'd you do with the sale? hopefully well. I still should get rid of alot of bottles. bunch of acls sitting in the basement in tubs.  I ran a Goodwill run yesterday and dropped off about 6 bags of stuff.  Was nice to clean that out and make room for more "stuff" in the basement.  Still waiting for a good time to get to the dig spot.  The leaves are falling and trees are fully turning. Here's a pic of huge oak tree from the now empty house next door. (we always end up with all of their leaves in our yard...makes raking so much fun).  Going to hit the backyard a bit today and the tunnel/farm area where daughter practices soccer tomorrow afternoon....

 cryptic..that looks like a huge hunk of copper..or is there silver with it? can't tell from the pic. even so, huge hunk of either...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

My bad..for some reason none of the other posts loaded when I was posting...that is a sweet "rock".  Nice f75 or f70 too! Can't use one around here...too much mineralization/iron in the ground here. My F2 goes nuts if I have it over 2 bars of sensitivity...


----------



## cryptic

*RE: One more good morning*

Ironmountain--  I have been very happy with the F75.  I love it.  The rock pictured, from what I can tell, is about 75% silver.  It also has Cobalt (cobalt bloom) in it and some calcite.  It probably has some other arsenides in it as well but I am not a geologist just an amateur silver hunter.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron, rummage sale went fairly good. I sold off a good amount of boxes of glass. I also got some business cards from a few antiques dealers and wrote on the back what they wanted (cobalt, milks etc) so now I have some contacts for that stuff too. I usualyy dig a good amount of the oddball cobalt and that will pay for my detecting batteries and bottle digging equip.
 I did donate some stuff, but overall, didnt have much left. Thats a nice picture of the tree (leaves changing up). Theyre coming along down here, but still a lot of green yet. Hope to do some digging and detecting this week. One of my pals called and said theres a big flea mkt I think its at some racetrack by Flatrock or something. We went last year and I bought some coins and odds and ends very reasonable.
 So maybe Ill get to hit a few fleas and maybe a few rummage sales too. Maybe Ill get out detecting tomorrow. Good luck!.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

I didn't see the post you had put up earlier either dig...that's a nice hunk of change MDing!!!

 that is a humongous piece cryptic....just huge.  Up where we hunt at the inlaws' farm/our hunting camp, I hit something with the F2 and it was huge. I had that thing up to my chest and it was still picking up the signal and giving off same id.  dug it up, was a huge oil drum buried in the ground in the middle of nowhere..go figure...

 with all of the milks you have dig, you should be able to buy a new car.  
 wow..flatrock is way down there...have fun there...would be fun.  

 next year i hope to get to northern indiana for shipshewana. I think it's closed now.

 Have to travel to Minnesota in a few weeks. Son was invited by St Norbert's College to go with some people from his school for an honor's band performance/camp thing... should be fun.

 GL if you get out today.wife is out early today. We're running errands and all that fun stuff...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron, yes, it was a good month for coinage finds. Hope to make some good finds this month! 515 pennies is a lot of those things..but I really hate digging up "partial" zincolns. But the clad was pretty good for the month.
 I did get rid of a bunch of milks...but I bet I have about 7 dz-8dz left. I still enjoy digging those things up. The flea mkt in Flatrock, I did a quick search on, they have it 2x a year at the circle track. I found some good coin deals last year down there. Theres a lot of stuff there. Shoud be an enjoyable day. Just hope the weather cooperates.
 Good luck on the MN trip. I remember (my daughter--now 20) and I driving the nothern route US-2 that way to Montana on our prarie dog shoot...good times with the kids youll never forget...Loved doing road trips with her. They just grow up so fast.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Finally got out again for a bit today. 1q,5d,17p. 3 returnables, a softball, and a like new Rawlings ball glove..... Now today set a new first peeling a monoply piece off a dropped cup at the ballfield...gee a free 1/4lb burger...well coins, a ball/glove and something to eat isnt a bad day.


----------



## deenodean

*RE: One more good morning*

The Canadian penny has gone the way of the DoDo bird...no more produced since May 2012. They will be a collectors item in another 1000 years...[]


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

I suppose thats true (maybe colectible in 1000yrs) but those zinc ones sure wont make it 1000yrs. I have a large jar of ones the banks wont take back.

 Hope to get back out later this week and find some more things.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*



> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> but those zinc ones sure wont make it 1000yrs.


 
 Hah, I often joke with my dad that the archaeologists in 1,000 years will assume that US pennies stopped being produced in 1982. []

 Anyway, good luck hunting people!


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well I could just walk over them with the detector---but the cheapskate in me hates to leave spendable coins. But those zincs dont do well in the ground. Always wondered if the Govt designed them that way for some reason (other than svaing $ of material costs).


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hit some of the old gravel pit fishing and swimming areas today. 1q,1d,7p 1 large fishing sinker, and 1 beer can returnable...Not much but the weather was good (cold but ok).


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice that you're still able to get out and hunt....'tis been 30-low 40 during the day and to go outside you have to put on wool pants/jacket/thermal shirt and boots just to go outside and shovel or work on something in the garage....if this is any indication like last year it'll suck here and be great in Houghton...Last year we had like, 16" of snow only. I don't think the windchill went above -25.  Most of the time the temps were singe digits to the 20's. in Houghton they had 200+ ish inches and the wind, if any, was lightly cool...almost dry/warm. Sorry it took so long to get that hat out.. I sent it out wednesday priority mail. been too rainy to walk and wife's been in Milwaukee/grand rapids/Adrian/Saginw and now at everett so no ride there...


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

So..father in law was checking the trail cams we have setup in the areas we hunt.  He came across pic and right away called a dnr friend.  They look like coyotes that haven't eaten in 2yrs and with mange... turns out it is a wolf with mange.  could only see the back half of it from the neck to the butt.  Extremely skinny.

 one facing to the right (look at the body..looks very emaciated and fur all jacked up) can see the head of the 2nd one...that thing was close.


----------



## Dugout

*RE: One more good morning*

They will probably die from the mange.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Man they look pretty bad. Seems like they would be eating of on game? or is the game population down?.
 Oh, and thanks Iron, the package arrived today. Much appreciated! and the copper pieces are very interesting.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Went to a few schools after the rain stopped. Hit 11q,5d,17p and a small pin with a cat on it. Then did some digging and grabbed some milks, cobalts, and a batch of silverplated forks and spoons, and 1 marble. Then the rain came back so I gave up.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

NP Rich..i searched around the buckets and besides those few pieces (i like the heavie one that is round/oval at one one ad has a bar on top of that ). Father in law was over today and said that there are now almost 50 buckets foo...just need to grab the brick hammers and chink away therock..going to be fun.

 been cold and windy here..daughter and were at the park practicing and within 1/2 couldnt feel the ball when holding it..

 she took 2nd..would have one, but she shanked her throw..it was rainy etc and as soon as she threw it, I knew it was a goner..seh threw 38 feet...due to the penalization of throwing it on either side of the line.missed by 30feet only..which her pass would ahve beaten it..oh well..was great family fun tim and gave her experience...

 Off now...i need to go list those kormers and about 6lbs (no joke) of inserts for arrows, nocks, fletching and some decent Nikon Lens'...300mm large telephoto, smediumsized Nikon 58mm and a stubby .28mm and a maro lens...

 you know he wolf pic i posted a few threads up? DNR guy was driving dow then street (well..its a 2track driveay) and some 3 or 4 cross the street right in front of them.crazy..

 GL HH


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well I sure appreciate the copper pieces. I am sending one to my niece in KY for her show and tell in class. Sent some odds and ends to her (the recent ball glove I found, and a set of the 3 1943 P,D,S steel cents), which, strangely enough, I got one in change from my local Speedway gas station this morning. I havent come upon one of those in circulation since 2010 when I found one in a roll of pennies.
  Hopefully its a good sign, as I have all my college classwork done and figure to blow off today metal detecting somewhere. I have found a good digging spot, but we got a good rain last night and I didnt want to play in the mud so to speak. We have rain coming for the next few days but hope to do some more digging in that spot by the weekend (maybe Friday) as Ive been finding more silverplate (scrap $$). Plus the cobalt (more$$) and some milks and others I like. Saw an M&S soda with a red lable (broke of course) but all Ive found thus far only had the blue and white logo. Most of the stuff is 30s-60s stuff and some 60s crap on top but I may take the sifter box might find some coins and smalls again.

 Keep hoping for a big find, but the digging keeps me coming back for more. Even found some scrap copper and aluminum again. Might have to make a trip to the scrap man ($$). Gas has taken a short tumble to $3.48....if you can call gouging at $3.48 a drop....itll jump to $4 by the weekend...Been looking at a new (maybe used) Ford focus (about 40mpg) which would be great for running around (better than the 16-20 in the SUV...but I have to ACTUALLY sit in one of them to see if my 6-4 225lb frame can fit in without removing the backseat or other modifications. Of course me, my lab and a metal detector in that thing would be about impossible.
 Well, your daughter sounds like she did ok. She will just get better. Mine got asked to play on the varsity football team (kicker/punter) but I have no doubts being 6` and solid not to mention quick she couldve been a reciever too. (she scored 2 tds and a 2pt conversion in the powderpuff catching two long bombs and running them in and a pass into the endzone for the 2 pt). The kid was awesome. You have all that to look forward to yet--enjoy it. Good luck with the sales, I really like the SK cap I got from you. Just has the traditional look for winter.

 Well, will report back later if I find anything out today.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Not a lot 3q,9d,19p and 2 pennies are wheats but have to soak them (cant read the dates yet), and 1 quarter was a beat up illegible standing liberty. At least its silver!. Also 2 new baseballs, and 3 returnables. Weather wasnt too bad just windy today.


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

It's always fun to read you guys' posts. Best wishes to your daughters, they sound like real top notch people. Probably could kick my arse too, haha.

 And MI; good job on the SLQ! Pretty sure I've only detected one of them. A favorite as far as design goes but the dates got worn down super fast in circulation. I'd take a worn standing liberty over an MS-60 '64 washington any day of the week.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Plumb I think we both got lucky and have great kids. Mine makes me happy staying on the Deans list at U-of-M and staying out of trouble. Cant say my daughter would wail on anyone without cause but she knows Tangsoo do.That SLQ is pretty worn like my others I think thats my 3rd one. And not one has a ledgible date. But, I was happy its silver!. I think thats the fun of detecting and bottle digging....so close to treasure just have to have a lucky day and hit it.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Cleaned up at the park today 9q,5d,1n,26p 1 token, 1 retrunable bottle. Then hit the dump for a dig. Grabbed up all the cobalts I could get maybe 20, about 5 milks, 6 creamers, A few interesting odd balls and a handfull of silverplated spoons and forks again. One was an interesting baby spoon.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

nice SLQ find! second favorite coin behind the Peace Dollars..Just love the detail on the PD.  Glad you like the Kromer..they're awesome hats..especially when there's not much snow and everything is as hard as cement and the wind is 20mph and so cold your face feels like it's going to fall off.....

 At the auction we bought 3 bows. (4 counting the crossbow).  I wanted the group of 3 because it had 2 of the old Bear longbows. Fun bows to shoot...the compound that came with it is actually a Dave Barnsdale made bow.  Birdseye maple limbs and an American riser...American was a bow company out of wisc. they are now Hi-Country, I believe.  I guess they were high end bows back in the day. he built them and qc'd them and then branched out on his own making custom limbs..oddly enough, he lives in town here...was looking at the serial number and called him about it...was the 31st set of limbs he made in his first year on his own.... from what I've read and been told by local people, he's the top limb maker in the country and there are 1-2yr waits for his limbs..kind of a neat find.

 Haven't been out MD'ing at all... been busy with the kids...son is now going to help teach Tae Kwon Do classes, which is nice. 15yrs old and extremely focused on TKD...will give him some responsibility and a chance to be a somewhat mentor for the little ones. Plus gives him community service hours... they need x amount to graduate and if they do a certain amount they get some presidential medal for service or something...  He also was chosen to be part of an honor band program at St Norbert's college in green bay. so been busy with all of the preps for that stuff.  

 Your daughter sounds just like mine!!! strong, athletic and a good kicker....  daughter is 5'7" , 11yrs old and pretty ripped... that's sweet that your daughter was asked to kick..sadly,  not many girls get offers like that..especially in high school....  my daughter said she wants to be a professional soccer goalie and a wnba player.... i told her as long as she makes daddy that money, she can do whatever she wants.

 was going to try to get out today and MD a bit, but the wind is pretty bitter. GL if you get out today..


----------



## Plumbata

*RE: One more good morning*

You plan on selling that crossbow Iron? If so, what are the specs and fair price you'd want for it?


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hey guys, been out a few more times. Today I hit the schools, 9q,12d,25p and one cub scout neckerchief badge (3rd one of those this year). Also a good batch of returnable cans (more gas cash). Hoping to hit some new spots. Snow will surely be here before long. Just hope we get that winter weather like last year so I can detect in Jan/Feb again. Did get another 43 steel cent in change the other day.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Today I snatched up 9q,16d,and 112 pennies from a park. One penny was a 1926-P. Most of the dimes and quarters are soaking so I dont know (but doubt) any are silver. That wind today was something else, especially being on a lake. Found 1 earring, 2 returnables, some kids swimming googles and thats about it.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

Hey guys! Been busy still...man Rich..I need to sneak down there and shadow you around. You find more stuff than any MD'er I know on any of the forums I go to. (except the guys who hunt the ocean beaches...they find Rolex/platinum jewelry etc).  112 pennies in one go..your back must be aching by now...Nice pick on the 43 steel. I have yet to find/get one.  they almost seem like a novelty item.

 was 29 this morning at 5am when I got up to run the dogs. Everything had frost on it. Now it's almost 60..go figure.   

 Plumb..it's a Barnett...no idea what model...i'm thinking an rx-150 or a Commando... I'll have to figure out the model. it just says Barnett on the limbs (it's a recurve style bow)..i'll get back to you when i figure out. 

 Basketball season starts tomorrow..well practice..2-3x a week for tourneys...kind of excited...

 still need to get back up to the hotel dig spot..haven't been there in weeks..wanted to wait for the foliage to fall so we could see better in there...maybe this coming Sunday...(sat is the honor band thing).  Go dig me up some dry creekbed....

 gl detecting/digging.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

hey guys/girls.  Nothing much to report here.  Been too busy to MD let alone make it up to the dig spot. Hopefully going Sunday.  Creek should be dried out by now and the foliage is gone (that place was like a jungle..waist high stuff) so should be able to be more productive.  

 The POS system computer we picked up at the auction still had all of the business info in quickbooks.  I culled the vendor companies and the contacts etc... then found his inventory..company purchased from, price paid, markup etc... so we're kind of going through the list doing some research (which I love doing..makes a nice focus for the OCD).  Since Stormy Kromer is about 2hrs away in Ironwood, we contacted their U.P. sales guy and he sent us the dealer catalog and price listings yesterday...so will probably become a licensed dealer soon...pretty excited...

 The guy I buy/sell with has a friend who deals in knives.  He is selling us some of his stock plus we're going to take his current stock and set that up online and take a %... He actually does pretty well...his orders are like 250k at a time..ridiculous.  

 Other than that, just prepping for rifle season and figuring out what i'm going to do on downtime.  Go back to the abandoned house and snag a ton of the old car parts or find the privy and dig it up or follow the shallow/wide ravine that has 40's bottles on top....Or 2box MD at the farm or work on one of the dumps daughter and I started on.... I'm leaning towards getting to that house with father-in-law's truck and filling it up with all the parts I can fit in it and then exploring the ravine and looking for the privy....I can always dig at the farm...

 Plumb...I believe the Xbow is a xr-150. only a few sites with enough info to tell...still working on it..

 gl/hh


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hey, been kinda busy with the college thing. Did get out and dig a bit and detect. About another 4-5 bucks worth, and a few good bottles and some silverplate as usual...forks and spoons again. It all adds up for scrap!. I did get a find at the bank this morning. I always eye the change trays (tellers prob think Im going to rob them) anyhow---I spied a half I wanted (knew it was a 40%) so she plucked it and I got it (1966 Kennedy). Not big value but might as well snatch it up. Last time I snagged a bunch of Franklins someone brought in, THAT was interesting, and so were the 2 silver eagles I got from the gas station attendant. You never know when opportunity knocks!.

 Hope you get out soon Iron--youre going to be frozen out soon. I hope we get a winter like last years and I can detect in Jan/Feb again. Looking to get out tomorrow and do some diggin detecting too. Good luck all (and with the business Iron--let me know what you get in the cutlery).


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well I went digging with my friend yesterday. Got a few cobalts and various oddballs. Then I thought I dug another lipstick, but it was much heavier material. Soaked and cleaned it revealed Schrader balloon tire ga, Brooklyn, NY and patent dates of 09,16,22 and the last was 1923. It appears its missing the top piece and I have the body/ga assembly. Kind of an interesting find for a motor head.

 Hoping to do some more detecting at the park area where I did so well at later in the week as we have a heatwave of 50-60 coming..


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

sounds like you've been busy.  You always have good finds..i dig and md vicariously through you...it's been nice lately..40's, ground still soft. 
 Nice cash drawer find! CRH isn't very popular up here so I could probably do well..pain in the butt though. I'd rather spend the winter researching places to dig/md.  Those Schrader pressure guages are sweet looking...I could see how one would mistake it for a lipstick tube.

  I like finding old car parts too..
 I haven't been a gearhead since the 80's when I had all personal muscle cars and a few semi-exotics at our bodyshop I had: 76 Trans Am, 77 Nova, 67 Camaro, 69 Firebird...those were the fun cars....bodyshop had: 911 carerra, ASC McLaren Mustang(loved that car...dark blue with orange detail), '82 TA turbo and a few others...oh..and a butt ugly Avanti..hated those headlights...

 K..now i'm in the mood to get up to Houghton and just grab parts like a fiend...Actually, I'm dying to get up to the hotel to dig, got that heavy feeling in the pit of my stomach...didn't end up going yesterday and wife and I were out and i suggested we go...we didn't really have much time, so she suggested Tues. after we vote since she's off.... 

 Buddy on the phone right now. Another outfitter going out of business. Going to have an auction, but he kinda knows the owner...and that person just referred us to dealer that they know and they are going to call them as a reference.. would be nice for this to all takeoff.

 as far as the cutlery goes, we're talking to the knives guy on thurs.  im almost feeling busy lately!

 hh/gl


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Iron I sure hope you get out before the snow. I did today, and dug for a while, got a couple of glass keepers and 3 silverplate spoons.........then Detecto mode...


 FINALLY--GOLD.... its only an earring. 14Kt and only weighs .40 of a gram...worth almost $13 bucks....but its gold....plus 2q,3d,and 6p and 2 returnables. Nothing spectacular but it was a fun day.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Had another good day today, got some bottles and silverplate digging. Switched again to detecto mode... Good finds...1950s vintage Pontiac chief of the sixes coin (about the size of a quarter) and then a 1907 Barber dime....1q,2d,3p... Not a bad afternoon.


----------



## nhpharm

*RE: One more good morning*

I finally got out to try the inexpesive "Bounty Hunter" metal detector my wife bought me a while back.  There is a place in the woods near me that I think was a hunting camp in the 1940's-1990's, but they removed it when they built our subdivision.  Was suprised at how well the detector worked...found 6 quarters, 6 dimes, 2 nickels, and a few pennies as well as about 100 shell casings and a 4' segment of narrow gauge railroad rail (lord knows how that got there) in about an hour.  Found a little dump too that might have a few milks or ACL's...will have to check it out (dumps in my part of Texas are hard to find close by).


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Sounds like youre doing well there. Noting wrong with the BH setectors Ive used the 505 and found gold with that and the QD-2 has found a lot of coins. Had the Whites out again today 76 coins, 5q,15d,2n,54p 1 token one 45 wheat (found in the resevoir theyve drained down) a batch of fishing sinkers, 2 lures, some copper pieces, 4 returnable cans, and some other oddball stuff...oh and a kinfe but that was at the resevoir and there were 2 others detecting there, the one guy Id-ed the knife as his (before he saw it) so it was returned.

 Good luck at your spot, sounds promising.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Did some digging today, (buried another 3 prong--2nd in 2 weeks) have to buy a few of them again. Got a bit of glass, 1- marble, some emerald color stoppers, more cobalts, aluminum, brass, and 7 pcs of silverplate. Then took the detector out at the resevoir again, some big sinkers, 2 pennies, a returnable can. Hit the nearby school and snagged 6q,10d,28p (one silver 63 dime) and some sort of a compass coin. Which, I first thought was a 1/2 dollar because of the size.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

you get it good from both ends! digging/scratching and md'ing.  You've had a great season!

 npharm, nothing wrong with the BH machines.  it's all about learning your MD and figuring out what it's telling you. Sounds like you're off to a great start so far!  my only advice would be: dig everything. Every single signal. You'll get a feel for what the sounds your MD puts out mean and you'll find relics like crazy.

 Got up to inlaws to hunt and was able to sneak out a bit. Went to the abandoned house nearby and was planning on filching through the long ravines there for bottles and such.  The cans/bottles lying on top of the ground are all '30s-'40's. Most likely from hunters over the years. "back in the day" that area was heavily hunted.  ended up finding some cans/bottles of the same era on the rim of this small depression.
  Got down to the bottom and felt the ground was a bit soft. peeled leaves back and hand dug the soft soil about 2' down and hit a wooden liner. Traced it around with my hand and it's approx. 4'x8'.  Dug down another couple of feet or so and hit wet clay. 
  I've been md'ing up there and have dug 4'+ in some spots and have never hit clay.  so wondering if this is the original privy spot (it's down wind from the house and about 50' behind it so the location would be on par). 
  Got that far and had to head out to go hunt with my son.  I did snag an old transmission on the way out and some headlight/tail light rings. Tranny looks like a '40s Buick tranny, although this one is a bit flatter on the bottom.  Still has the main shaft in it..  Going back up on Wed. and going to have time to go dig/MD etc.. told wife this past Sunday that I wanted to run over there and get some pics before we leave and she "suggested" that it would better if I waited until this weekend.  So I'll let her hunt with father in law and my two kids and I'll go dig for a bit...


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Hope you get some stuff before the freeze up. Ive been out digging and detecting more. Plenty of milks, cobalts, scrap metal, marbles, and about 8-10 more silverplate spoons. Most are table spoons. Did a bit of detecting, 8q,4d,1n,and 20p. One small charm bracelet but its not silver. Really starting to get cold in the 30s with a 30-40mph wind...And now spitting snow.

 Id sure like to Fastforward to Spring. Hows the hunting up there? Ive heard of only 3 people I know getting deer. The only buck was a spike my brother shot. He said there were very few hunters up by camp in Crawford Co.


----------



## MIdigger

*RE: One more good morning*

Well, I got up this morning at 4am, intent to detect or dig. Looks like thats out as we have 1-1/2 inches of snow this morn. However, I did get out the last couple days, but have only got maybe $3 in clad, 1 small matchbox car, a General Jackson showboat Nashville TN lapel pin, The end of a dog leash, 1-1938 nickel, an early W.C.C. 30-06 case with the 1906 on the headstamp, and a few more silverplate spoons. One has H.H. engraved on it, a few stamped Clarks of Flint,MI., and one from a hotel chain and 1947 stamped on it.

 I did meet up with another detectorist, and he had pulled a `44 merc, a 43 Washington, and an Evinrude outboard motor token,some wheats, plus some clad from the fairgrounds. He was using an Etrac. Heard those are great for finding silver. He said its been pretty good. The wind has finally stopped. Its been pretty bitter with the winds 30-40mph and the low temps.

 Looking like the seasons winding down now. Unless we get an abnormal winter like last years and I can detect in Jan/Feb again. Good luck all.


----------



## hemihampton

*RE: One more good morning*

Does any body use a Gold Bug Detector? LEON.


----------



## ironmountain

*RE: One more good morning*

I haven't. But from what I've read on the MD forums I'm on, it's a great entry gold detector.  

 No chance to make it out this weekend.  Got back up to the inlaws' and woke up to 6" of snow and 20mph'ish freezing wind.

 We did drive deep into the woods on a very old 2 track that we usually hunt and went to the house on a small cliff overlooking lake superior.  Have always wanted to snoop around as this house was built in the mid 1800's. Nothing in the small barn (more like a woodshed/storage shed) except original windows and doors.  attached to the barn was a smaller addition. Turned out to be the original one holer privy.  The seat area is all deteriorated so the area under the hole is exposed. Going to dig that out this winter.  Also going to dig out the original privy location I found on the half-house property.  Came away with an old transmission (no plate or tag so no idea what make..only a serial number/model number:1139152-1) and more head light/tail light rings.... that'll be a project for spring...

 gl, hh if you get out. looks like MD'ing is done this year for me..unless this snow is a fluke and melts...


----------



## Poldigger

Long, long time ago... on some field... I found 5 metal containers, usually with clothes, shoes, two were with green peas and coffee, also with tools, old metal nails.


----------



## Poldigger

2.


----------



## Poldigger

3.


----------



## Poldigger

4.


----------



## Poldigger

5.


----------



## Poldigger

6.


----------



## Poldigger

7. Everything was in very bad condition, with holes. I found very long tablecloths too.


----------



## Poldigger

The End.


----------



## MIdigger

Leon--cant say I have seen or used one of those. But I have found gold with the BH-505 and the Whites MXT-pro I have.

 Iron yes, winters closing in. Been cold here and the grounds freezing up. Have a warm spell coming so may get 1 or 2 ops to go back out.

 Poldigger- it appears what youve found (to me) looks like someones survival stash. Which would make sense back in those days. And even currently. While not hi-tech, it looks like the items were still in tact and useable. One wonders if the family that buried it survived or not? Ive been reading your other posts and checking the pictures. Very interesting, and as others have said most of us are also Historical hounds.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit a few spots today. 3q,12d,1n,29p and a sterling skull ring. Found a duck decoy weight, some aluminum tags, and scrap. Kind of slim pickings today. Nothing very old. If the weather holds, may try again tomorrow.


----------



## ironmountain

your list of finding stuff is never ending Rich..jeez... I may be able to get out tomorrow....it's 40ish out and light rain and the snow is pretty well melted. supposed to be mid 50's this coming week...going to make wife take me up to the hotel dig site tomorrow.  no foliage, melted snow, open ground and i'll be able to dig the muck easily and the end of the creek where it gets all marshy/mushy (found a couple meds there).  

 Got a possible dig site from the weirdest location.  Was at my therapist appointment the other day and she knows I like to dig and md and whatnot. She asks if I've ever been to Gibbs city near Iron River (45miles away).  I'd never heard of it... turns out it's a "ghost town".  small town that failed a few times. She grew up near there and said that you can still explore the old houses and buildings from it's demise.  founded in 1890s and was off and on alive until '66 when a fire hit.

 Was reading that she was right, you can still go exploring there. She said that you can tell where the outhouses/houses/outbuildings were located at.  that'll be a next weekend project..here's a bit of info from a site I found: from this site: http://mi-roots.org/ good resource for old abandoned towns and such.

 GIBBS CITY: Once called "Atkinson", back in the 1890's a saw mill was erected on the Paint River and operated here for a few years. There is still a portion of the Atkinson dam, about a half of a mile north of the site of Gibbs City, which was 9 miles northwest of Iron River.
 In 1915, R.F. Gibbs started another saw mill company here, and the town grew up around it. They had running water to all the homes, a railroad station, company stores, and mills. When the mills closed in 1921, due to lack of timber, the town became deserted. In 1927, the population was about 100 people, with a daily bus service, grocery, general store, and supper club.
 In 1948, there was an attempt to revive the town, with an idea to make it a resort center and rent out some of the vacant homes to tourists and hunters. This idea never took off, and in 1966, most of the town was destroyed in a fire. The old buildings and old time residents do still attract vactioners, who come to take pictures of the "Gibbs City Ghost Town."


----------



## Plumbata

Hit my "honeyhole" park again today, first time detecting in a few months, and my continuous silver streak at that place is still unbroken!

 Problem was (and is) that the depth pin-pointer toggle on the detector is wonky. That or there is a loose connection in the circuitry, because it quite simply doesn't work at all. My frustration with this problem is the reason I hung it up for a while.

 Thankfully I am "in tune" enough with the detector to get by without that helpful function, so after some calibration of myself in relation to the detectors' non-ideal level of functioning I set out to try my luck today...

 and I dug a first for me! A Silver Half Dollar! Woohoo! []

 Just a 1952 D, but man that fat silver edge looked mighty fine when I split the plug. []

 Found a half dozen or so Wheaties from 1919-1950 and plenty of normal stuff. Pictures coming later, once i find that elusive SD card...


----------



## MIdigger

Well that half is a lot more silver than these dink dimes Im finding. Good find for you!. As long as your "technology fix" continues to work--I say stay on it. It rained most of the morning and I waited like a little kid for it to end...although it wasnt that good of day.

 Todays stuff:5 returnables (doing my part for earth while pocketing .50 cents) 1q,2d,24p and one `56 wheat (yeah, I know its basically worthless), plus some brass compression fittings and scrap aluminum. So for my 3 trips out for Dec so far 4q,14d,1n,53p + skull ring. Id still rather have the silver half you found.

 Keep up the good work and good luck everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit another small park. 2d, and 12p (1q and 1 dime were smacked by lawn mowers and chopped up) one penny was worth note--a 1911 Lincoln wheat. Kind of rough but the date is readable. That one was down about 5 inches. Also found another one of those kids disc golf drivers and gave that to my nephew, seemed pretty happy to get that and said it was worth $25...for a Frisbee? seems pretty steep.


----------



## Plumbata

Nice find on the 101 year old wheat and the disc. I guess people who play seriously frown upon the term "frisbee" being applied to their discs (I got schooled regarding the error by such people lol), and some can indeed cost pretty big money.

 And regarding 25 being a lot for a frisbee, well, a few years back i sold a green plastic "Pluto Platter" frisbee on ebay. Turns out it was from the 1st ever production run of toy frisbees, and it sold for 556.00. I have related this before but it astonishes me to this day. Not bad for finding it in the alley after a garage cleanout (along with old diecast cars and other '50s toys).


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> a few years back i sold a green plastic "Pluto Platter" frisbee on ebay. Turns out it was from the 1st ever production run of toy frisbees, and it sold for 556.00.


 They can bring 3 to 4 times that amount today Plumb....[]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLUTO-PLATTER-with-American-Trends-Sticker-Rare-1st-Wham-O-Pre-Frisbee-/190733729587?pt=Vintage_Antique_Toys_US&hash=item2c689dbf33&nma=true&si=gQbGCqV%2BgEU2VrQNzxHlZRV7VZ4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MIdigger

Wow guys, guess I had better start watching the rummage sales better. Thanks for the heads up. I hit another spot just a bit ago (have snow coming toningt). 1-1956 silver quarter, 2 dimes, 12p and a pc of scrap copper. At least the quarter was a decent find. It was down about 5 inches. Think the rain soaking the soil mayve helped find that one. Sure hoping we get that weird winter again like last year and be able to detect through Jan/Feb again.

 Good luck.


----------



## MIdigger

Park clean-up today. Although it rained/then snowed it stopped so I could hit some areas. Came back with 104 coins for $4.54 9q,14d,2n,79p plus some alum/and copper, 1 token (brass), and a pretty heavy hunk of copper pipe. Additionally, a nice Bluefox 5/8 gold and orange fishing lure (from the shoreline) a small lock (brass) and a 1942 wheat. Not sure on the rest as thats all soaking now.


----------



## Plumbata

Nice job on the silver quarter, haven't detected one in ages. 

 I went detecting at that park again yesterday, but no silver this time.

 Got 10 dimes, 1 nickel, 3 zincolns, 7 copper memorials, and 9 wheaties, from 1940-1958, nothing special. Also a 1lb brass valve and some aluminum, and a lead sinker (found 5 of them scattered around there over time, kinda strange). The wheats are evidence the areas I hit had decent age, but the silver just didn't show this time. Spotted 2 promising areas on the park property I haven't tried yet (out-of-the-way areas other detectorists probably haven't hit either) so if the weather holds I will be checking them out soon.


----------



## ironmountain

i love living vicariously through you guys!!!  I was going to get out to MD the other day cause the snow was gone...it rained...then snowed..now they're saying 6" by tomorrow and another 6 tomorrow..we'll see......

 the guy i was goign to sell the parts i have, hasnt decided yet on if he wants them or not...i cleaned them all up and they're still super shiny/non corroded and OEM from mostly a '37 packard 120 or Clipper....  Ran a check on ratrod forums and ebay past sales and i'd get roughly 400-500 for the few pieces I have...might just email him and give him one last chance then ebay them up....

 I found a great site for Michigan info Rich..just found it today in our local paper:

 http://seekingmichigan.org

 plat maps and all kinds of goodness....

 k..time to run... have to list another 50 or so watches (friend's buddy gave us approx 200 swiss army new in box with tags watches...60/40 split..so it's worth doing the worjk)


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, glad youre still doing ok up there. Figure it will be igloo time before long up your way. Sounds like you have some profitable ideas in the works. Hope you get some more finds before you get covered.
 Plumb glad you got out again. Beats sitting home. I decided to press my luck at the same spot this morning and almost came out with the identical amout of yesterday (4.54). $4.71--today 9q,15d,1n,91p, a dog tag, a sinker (in the park, someone mustve tipped the tackle box over), a chunk of copper, some aluminum pieces, a fork (someone tossed in the lake), and the last and best find was a silver ring (womans) at about 4 inches. About then the snow started spitting and my fingers lost all sense of feeling.
 Dont know if I will make 3000 coins for the year (lost my may totals) but sitting on 2,700+ I think now.
 Might be able to get out a few more times before Winter sets in and college semesters done the 19th so ill have a bit more time. Providing I dont need a jackhammer to pull up the coins. Good luck everyone. Oh and Merry Christmas---as I wear my Grinch uniform.


----------



## MIdigger

Went fishing lure recovery with the detector today. I did find 6 pennies and one is a wheat soaking to reveal the date. I did come back with two jig heads, 3 sinkers of various types (thats in my tackle box now. The good finds--- a Stanley wedge spinner, a Rappalla J9, and 2 old Little Cleo Wigl`s I found at two different locations in the gravel pits. I saw those were made `56-`96 because some woman complained about the naked woman on the lure it was discontinued. So it was an interesting day walking shoreline.

 Hopefully I can get out tomorrow and rack up the coin count again.


----------



## MIdigger

Another cleanup on the camp areas. Had to give up as the rain came in. Just got a count (129 coins), 11q,21d,97p 2 fishing sinkers (large) and a batch of scrap alum/copper. $5.82 on the day. Not sure if theres anything old as its all soaking. Did also dig a matchbox car, but left it on a park bench, as Ive no use for that. So far about 400 coins from that location alone.
 Hope the weather holds a bit longer. Supposed to be in the 50s tomorrow. Maybe get some digging and detecting in. I did also scratch a 1940s Coke from some small dump area too.


----------



## MIdigger

One of my most "historic" finds thus far. I went detecting a spot before the rains, How depressing, overcast gloomy and only 2d,5n,and 16p to show....plus an aluminum token. I had this one soaking and little by little the event was of major historical significance.

 It is aluminum and corroded. However at first I could only make out 25 and some letters...and 1927. I finally got it readable: First non stop flight New York to Paris 1927.. The front has a likeness of Lindberg and states Charles A Lindberg.............a Token commemorating such an event. Some days history pays off in odd ways.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice find on the Lindberg token...You must have one heck of a garage/basement for storage...If I found half of the stuff you find, my wife would kick my butt.

 She already looked at all the car parts I'd brought home with disdain...until I showed her how much '47-'48 Packard parts actually sell for...
 Snow melted..a few days ago it rained and was 40 and most of the snow was gone...was nice yesterday and a slight wind...now it's all gone...Ground is still soft too.

 Heading up to the inlaws on the 28th methinks. Told wife "you are bringing me to the farm so I can go to that house and dig the hole and snag car parts and if it's crappy out, I'm walking down to Rautiola's house (the 1800's settler house with the 1 holer) and I'm digging his privy out.". I'll walk the mile or so back into the logging roads that lead there...Of course I'll have my knife and a firearm with me. Too many coyote and wolves running around now.

 Plumb...you could call the manufacturer of your MD and ask them to take a look at it... (forgot which MD you have)... many of the companies like Garrett and Fisher will look at it for you and fix it for free... I've heard many stories on the MD forums about guys sending their machine in and having it sent back with no charge...

 Haven't been digging or anything as of late. Been too busy listing stuff on our ebay store.  we ended up with about 100+ Wenger/Swiss Army/Victorinox/Swiss Military (all same company) watches.. Friend's buddy that owns the knife store also sells these..gave us a few boxes full..so far selling 4-10 a day..not too bad...been busy shipping and listing.

 GL/HH if you guys get out


----------



## MIdigger

You have some great places up there to scrounge. I wish there were more places like that here I could comb over. Sounds like your wheeling --dealing ventures are going good. I put the Stormy Krommer to use a few times to keep my mellon warm. Works as advertised!!.

 Got done with the finals at college yesterday and had today to myself so I hit that camp area once again. Another 91 coins and a 2nd Chuck-E-cheese token..plus the copper and aluminum scrap. 4q,8d,1n,78p, oh, and a few more large sinkers for my tackle box. Free tackle is always good. Thinking I may make a shadow box type display for all the lures/spoons Ive found. I also see the weather weenies are scaring the old people already.

 Is this (dare I use the term Winter storm) heading toward you?. Were supposed to get just some light snow and mainly rain (fine with me). Hope it whizzes past and I can get out detecting this weekend and clean up. All that water in the soil makes it a good time to get out. Good luck everyone if you get out.


----------



## MIdigger

Frozen ground is holding me back at the moment. Some snow expected tomorrow. However, I plan on hitting some places later this week. Probably have to use a small pick, but should be able to make the 30 or so needed for 3K/yr.
 Keep thinking of all those quarters I dug down in KY last spring. Might have to look into that again.


----------



## NyDigger1

Lik eI put in on the digging and finding post, I found a large cache of silver coins in a toy bank on sunday


----------



## MIdigger

Post some pics if you like, i think most here love silver (or most coins). Iam watching out the window as the snows piling up. Ruining my detecting id tried to plan for tomorrow. Might still be able to take a small digging tool and get a few coins.


----------



## NyDigger1

pics are on the second page of the thread in digging and finding, will pit here in a bit


----------



## MIdigger

Hit a few woodchip areas and passed the 3k for the coin mark. Nothing but just spendable coinage, 2 broken zippers (one said Phat babies or something) and a metal button. Had to push the snow aside but thats about all. Everythings covered with snow and more expected. Might be the end unless we get the January melt.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

I got my new metal detector today! Its a whites prism 6t. Spent all day detecting my yard and only came up with some scrap metal. I'm planning to detect a farm field and house tommarow that dates back to the 1850's. Hopefully I find some coins and other older stuff.


----------



## Plumbata

G'luck detecting that old farm!

 Here's a rather late pic of the haul from my last decent hunt. Everything is frozen now so no more detecting for a while. Thankfully I can still go bottle digging in a dump that is rather well-suited for winter digging. Got a handful of milks from there a few days ago.


----------



## MIdigger

BB- good luck with your detecting. Take your time, it usually pays off. Cant wait for spring to get back. The snow is rather depressing. Not to mention I found 2 new locations to dig.

 Plumb nice batch and that Franklins awful nice! Cant do a whole lot other than woodchip areas as its freezing up. Went to the LCS and dug through the 90%. Got some nice coins in there from time to time. Nice `62 Washington T-2 Rev, and a beautiful `45-S walker the other day. Plenty of Mercs and Roosev in AU or better, too. Coin shops get the stuff cheap, so I get some great deals. Sure they pull the "best" or keys out, but there arent many "collectors" buying, just people buying for bullion. Mainly zero in on the best grades, varieties, and always nice S mints.

 Keep up the picture posting, Good luck, Rich


----------



## BellwoodBoys

I got snowed out today. Better try next weekend


----------



## ironmountain

I saw your post NY...nice job!.. a nice cache is a MD dream....

 Got up to inlaws this past week.  They had less snow than we do. Maybe 6" on the ground.  was bitter cold though.  Got out to the 1/2 house. Not good for pulling parts...didn't feel like digging the snow up.  started digging the hole there...alot of water and muck.. did find some mid 40's sodas and shards about 1' down...so promising... soil does get more firm a cpl feet down.  wanted to see if i could hit bottom of the hole so i put my spade against the wall and sunk it. Got to my hands and still no bottom, but the wall was still there..hopefully a good sign....

 posted this pic on the general forum..i'm posting it here because it's too amazing.... wife and i were driving in town one day and saw this and were so mezmerized by it we didn't have time to take a pic.  guy riding toward us on his bike with a deer slung over his shoulders....  wife's friend got a pic of him and sent it to us.  during the summer this guy has a log on his shoulder and walks around town with it..supposedly to train for strongman comps....i've trained ppl for strongman comps and i've been powerlifting for years....not even a semi-decent way to train for them....  k.. the pic... not photoshopped, not pulled from the net etc... right down carpenter ave in iron mountain....


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, now that just screams (Redneck/Yooper).. I was looking for the gun scabbard and the old beat up Winchester 94 in 30-30 attached with bailing wire to the bike frame!. Last time I saw something like that on a bike was Syracuse,NY back in 2000. Was driving off the X-way to get gas, some guy rode by on a bike, had a platform on the back and 2 LARGE garbage bags full of pop cans and bottles secured. The "rig" looked as wide as a jeep. Now that guy and a deer? I must admit I laughed hysterically. Only in Michigan...Iam only surprised he didnt have a dog sled team drag it out.
 We have a 40 degree warm up forecast by the weekend. If so, I may get a chance to detect a bit. Dont expect to find much but will hit some of the old spots. Have 2 new spots for digging but waiting til Spring. Waiting to see what else you pull from your "salvage yard scrounging up there. Keep posting the pics, and good luck.
 I wonder if BB got out yet and found anything?


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Theres still snow on the ground so I didnt go yet.

 On the other hand I detected the beach this weekend and came up with $4 worth of quarters/dimes/nickles/pennies and found an earring.


----------



## cyberdigger

Hey Rob, maybe I could hire you to help find the nose ring my niece Roxanna lost in her shag rug?


----------



## idigjars

Hey Iron, that's hilarious, thank you for sharing it with us.  

 Plumb, what kind of detector do you have?   

 Others, what brand of detector do you recommend and why?  Are the higher dollar detectors really worth the extra money?    Over $1k?   Thanks & best regards to all.   Paul


----------



## MIdigger

Theres a lot of detectors out there. I have Bounty Hunters, Garretts, Whites. The BH (mod 505-cost 130 BOGO sale)I found the 14kt ring with so you cant say the lower cost ones dont find good stuff. I primarily use a Whites MXT-Pro (about $800) and have found (last year)over 3000 coins, numerous rings,tokens,necklaces,fishing lures all kinds of stuff. I think many will say its knowing your machine. My last good find was a 1907 Barber dime in Nov. The Garretts AT pro is a nice machine ($590) and the being waterproof is a nice feature.
 Ive talked with others and people like the E-tracks, Tesoros (Iron likes those). Minelabs and Fishers are good too. As far as my opinion, I just tell people to not go "tech overboard".. I mean some of the machines, youd need a computer tech degree. Even my Whites has features I dont use. (relic/and all the whizbang stuff) I have a few settings I like, and probably for 99% of my detecting, I never change them.
 Now, I will freely admit the parking lots or playgrounds (were talking ones being currently used say 20-25yrs old) I love that 505 bounty hunter. It swings fast, is rather light and finds the "stuff". I got that one when I bought one of the others. It was only $130 or so when I got it with the more expensive unit at reduced cost. 
 Digging tools would vary with what soil you will encounter. I do a lot of crushed concrete lots and in summer (winter too) I need a pick to dig through it. Some may scoff at that and say why bother...my answer? 1920s Std lib qtr,Barber/merc dimes,silver jewelry,$1 coins,1944 Wash qtr,... sure not every coin will be silver. but again one never knows until they dig it up. So I usually have a small pick (a small hammer will do in a pinch--just get a more straight claw instead of rounded claw. I use a steel paint scraper to for scratching, and a Home Depot purchased trowel. It has one side serrated and Ive used it for 3 years. Which is an amazing long time--Ive lost over a dozen 3 prongs while bottle digging, in that time.
 Hopefully some of the other guys will chime in. I guess if I had the extra money Id snag an E-trac this year, or a Fisher F-70. Curiously, I await this years new models and like to see what the new offerings are. Good luck.

 Oh, and CD those noserings--good grief. I had a girl sit next to me in college last fall with one. One day, I just couldnt hold back--I politely asked Why? she said well--theyre cool...I just shook my head and smiled- Ok, I said. I have 2 tattoos so I couldnt be too hard on the young one. Although i told my daughter if she ever came home with one of those things, or any kid wanting to date her id rip it out with pliers..so never had a problem with that.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Charlie- Ill help if I get a commission and a plane ticket to Romania!!!![]


----------



## idigjars

Hey Rich, thank you for all the information and reply.  Paul


----------



## ironmountain

That t6 is a nice machine...for a White's it's pretty slimline and light...good solid machine...best thing to do with a new detector: dig everything.  makes it easier to find out what your detector is telling you.. .. GL on the farm when you can get there.... I haven't spent much time at wife's family farm/our hunting camp yet.  Mostly I'm digging dumps on the farm or scouting......this spring I'm making it my mission to just MD... dig at the end of the year when it cools off...  which is what I said this past year and ended up digging dumps on the farm instead.....

 Rich, next time I head downstate to visit my mother/brother/sister I'm going to just follow you around...i wont bring an MD or anything to scrounge with....just walk behind you in awe and the massive amounts of stuff you find....and take notes...

 nice pull Plumb..i like that half dollar and the tag/tokens...always like finding those...breaks up the monotony of finding pull tabs...


----------



## ironmountain

Idig- as far as detectors go, if you've never MD'd before, I'd say get a Fisher F2 or a Tesoro Compadre...preferrably the Compadre.... Up here we have massive amounts of iron in the ground and the F2 is too sensitive to really hunt unless I head up to Houghton to the inlaws where it's mostly copper and silver in the ground.  The compadre is a dig and beep, but it's killer on coins and jewelry.  I've always liked my Fisher, but after doing a ton of research and talking with people on forums I'm on, the Tesoro Vaquero/Tejon/Outlaw are looking nice...    (have been blabbing about getting one for the past year, but wife still hasn't let me pull the trigger)... They are inexpensive but built very well and often do as well as, or better than, 1k+ machines....

 The tejon is a great relic machine and is deep as heck...too sensitive for high mineralized soil like i have up here..
 the Outlaw recently came out and has 3 coils, I believe...
 the Vaquero is "the" all around machine from Tesoro...  deep, kills on coins and jewelry and good in mineralized soil...

 Tesoro also has a lifetime warranty...
 Can get the Tesoro machines for under 700$..

 I do love the Fisher MD's..but all of them are way too sensitive for where I'm at...Might be great for you downstate...  I can barely run my F2 on 2bars of sensitivity....  
 If you're not afraid to spend 1k-ish and get something that's pretty much top of the line and not too difficult to learn, the Fisher F75 is a great machine...
 There are quite a few vids on youtube for Fisher stuff..guy name 59silver does them...

 Many ppl like Minelab... alot.... The eTrac (1400$) was their top of the line and according to many ppl "THE" top of the line...i don't like them because they are heavy and you have to swing so slowly...(friend has one he let me use...kills on silver)...you can program different settings for different conditions and you can save them to your comp. and share them with people.... Minelab now has the ctx out and that runs 2200...similar to the eTrac, except it's waterproof..

 Garrett is supposedly good...their 250 is a great starter machine...i don't like it because the sounds it makes would drive me over the edge.....many people love this machine though.....  the 250 and F2 from Fisher are the 2 main starters....prices range 200-400... their AT Pro is semi-new and runs 600ish..but it's waterproof up to 10' so you can use it at lakes/ponds etc...

 My Fisher came with 3 coils and an extra arm for 300+...  if i were starting over, I'd get the Compadre...very simple beep/dig machine, forces you to learn what a MD is telling you and people find great stuff with it...

 great thread on the compadre:
 http://metaldetectingforum.com/showthread.php?t=87892

 Many people love the White's detectors... They're very accurate..and their top of the line is sickeningly good...


 basically it boils down to what your budget is and what you're going to use it for...

 Most people will tell you to get the F2/250/Compadre because they're great starter machines and are inexpensive and you won't as much money if you decide you dislike the hobby... 

 I'm going with a Vaquero when wife allows it.....  runs under 600 bucks and does as well as a 1k Fisher...(after learning and understanding the MD)...

 If you live near any MD stores, I'd go test some out....

 /end verbosity


----------



## MIdigger

50 degrees coming guys, might get some detector time yet this week. Sure keeping my fingers crossed....since its too warm for ice fishing.


----------



## MIdigger

Got out this afternoon for a bit.
 Rained earlier in the day, and most of the snow is gone. 3D,7P (1-1930 wheat), 1 38 cal bullet, some scrap copper pieces, and 1/2 of a silverplate spoon. Might get a chance to clean up some school yards tomorrow.


----------



## Plumbata

Very nice weather today, glad that at others got out to enjoy the day too!

 I didn't detect, (went digging a '20s dump instead) but found precious metal anyway, heh.

 In the creek I crossed to get to my spot I found a nice, 17.42 gram Sterling Silver spoon, yay! Also found a very attractive chunk of blue-green copper ore in the creek. An interesting and rewarding day. 

 Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## MIdigger

Hey all--- went out in the glorious 60 degree balmy weather. 12q,18d,1n,65p (one 42 wheat, and a 47 Canadian) 2 rings and 2 bracelets  ends of copper/alum, and 1 Chuck-E-Cheese token again too. Pretty productive morning.


----------



## MIdigger

Forgot to add- 1 American Indian relief council medal too, from a school.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit one school this afternoon. 1q,4d,1n,4p, 1 earring and 1 kids ring. Then the rain moved in and its back into the 30s.


----------



## ironmountain

nothing going on up this way..the snow is melting though. it's been 40ish the past few days and is supposed to continue that trend.  Ground is still soft too.  Going to do some research on the rr tracks son and I bummed around on. going to see how far they go toward the mountain.  There's a place up here called Fumee Lake.  No fishing etc.. just there to look awesome and have RR grade trails to bike/run/walk.  There's a bldg kind of hidden from the trail that used to be a pump house of some sort.  I asked a local about it and he said it'd be a great place to MD and possibly dig.  will have to have wife take me or wait til spring when I can bike it... (Only 4-5miles, but don't feel like walking that far, snooping around getting all muddy and then walking 4-5miles home again).  

 Been cleaning some of those car parts up, organizing books/bottles etc to sell off...

 Looking to snag some curly birch or birch burls.  Told wife that last time we were up and she brought back a 4' 3" thick birch "log"....kind of cute..had to show her what a burl is...

 sounds like you're getting some "free" time to MD/dig a bit down there Rich.  GL..hope you find some goodness...

 Oh...if you're not doing anything at the present time with some of the silver plated silverware, I soon might be asking about it...few winter don't get bored projects going on....

 k..out for now...

 GL HH everyone


----------



## EBAKE9

Just getting into detecting and I bought a whites coinmaster pro, im not sure if its working right or if its just me. Seems like i get signals and start digging and find nothing, any help would be great


----------



## BellwoodBoys

That happens to me too. I watched an instrutional video on youtube about my specific detector and found useful tips.

 Whites has videos for all of their detectors so I would say look there. Also, The coinmaster pro has tone I.D and Pinpoint. When you come across a good signal use the pinpoint.


----------



## MIdigger

Have you guys tried laying out some coins and running over them to discern the tones and readings?. I usually will take a 50 cent pc, qtr, dime, nickel and penny. Lay them on the ground, space them about a ft apart and then go over them. You can also do this with a gold ring, silver coins (instead of clad). Also, a zinc penny 1982-present (some 82s were also copper) and will ring in at a different tone than the copper pennies will.
 Try re-reading the operators manual, and then try the coin test. It may take a bit, but once you find the "sweet spots" on your detector settings youll be raking it in. If you are new, a good place to start is the woodchip playground areas at schools and such. Generally the coins arent very deep, and you can get some exp. with the tones of your machines. Plus, you can find jewelry too. As with any maching, the more you use it the more you will become proficient with it. Dont get discouraged not finding a lot. Some days you may just find a couple things, and then a new location may never have been detected and youll find a pocketload.
 Many detectorists will set the settings to just ring pennies/dimes/quarters/halves. This will eliminate finding gold, and nickels, and other jewelry. But, it allows you to zero in on basically silver and clad which is what most are after anyways. Kind of a personal choice. The settings including nickels and gold, will usually have you digging a lot of alum pull tabs, nails, that sort of junk....That can be worth it though. My gold 14kt ring was one such example. As they say, your mileage may vary. Hope that helps a bit guys. Maybe Iron will chime in with some more facts/data to help you. Will try to help any way I can. Good luck!!


----------



## EBAKE9

Thank you ill watch the videos and try laying some coins out and see what it does.


----------



## MIdigger

Decided to get out before the cold stuff hits this week. Did a bit of digging, a few bottles and some scrap copper and aluminum. Then decided to hit a few school areas. 2q,4d,4p, and 1 token. Not too much, but better than sitting in the house all day. Took a bit to open the dump up as the gound was frozen-5-6inches down. Hope spring gets here soon.


----------



## ironmountain

You are hardcore Rich... It went from nice and barely any snow last time I posted to 3" of snow and bitter winds. Today was -15 plus whatever the windchill was. tomorrow is supposed to be worse.  Found an old set of chipping gouges & chisels that I forgot I pulled from the farm when cleaning it out. Japanese steel, look to never have been used.  Those 12 plus my whittling/chipping set should give me enough fun this winter...

 looks like I'm stuck doing research and such for now.  GL if you get out again.


----------



## MIdigger

Well, the -25 windchills put an abrupt end to my digging/detecting. However, it was fun to be out and find some things. I was thinking about the letdown of not digging up any silverplate...Iam sure it will be there next time.
 On a good note, next Tues/Wed 45 degrees--so maybe a possibility of something (dig/detect). Til then, only going to college and back. Did stop at the LCS yesterday. Picked up a few 90% pcs and a couple 2013 eagles.
 Keep hoping spring gets here fast. Trying to make plans to go to KY in Mar on break--clean up on the quarters and coinage again down there.

 E9 and BB--Have you guys got out anymore with the new machines? any luck? coins? jewelry?


----------



## ironmountain

well..no ability to dig/md for awhile.  all last week the weather was a billion below zero...like i said, walking in it to dr appointments was horrid.  felt like Randy in his snowsuit from Christmas Story.  can't dig at inlaws either. they just recieved 52" of snow in the past few days.. and we have a bunch of snow coming.  Looks like I'm going to have to actually become unlazy and clean acls and sell them. Might have to start an Etsy store. don't want to sell them through my ebay store. And CL up here is ridiculous. I know the economy is still junk for most ppl, but the insane high pricing ppl want for stuff.  (I saw it listed on ebay for more than this!!!.. or I saw it on American Pickers for this much!) doesn't work up here and ppl don't realize it.  And when I've had acls from a local small bottling co. that made a soda that was only produced/marketed locally and only in production for short # of years, I've had buyers get mad because I wouldn't take under 5 bucks...


 so yah.. No CL or ebay..plus etsy might be a decent place to unload the 2-300books that have mysteriously landed in my basement.......

 http://up.craigslist.org/clt/3556719747.html  example of what ppl want for stuff.... 

 or this: http://up.craigslist.org/atq/3574525758.html

 looks like research time is here..until I can get up to the inlaws and cut a birch burl so I can start carving handles for the Puukko Im going to start making.

 anyone able to get out lately?


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, its raining buckets here, with lightning and thunder. Say about an inch of rain expected. Though that will just sit or run off and flood the rivers as the grounds still frozen so the rain isnt going anywhere. Now the predicted temp is 58 today and 50+ tomorrow. Might be able to detect a bit at the schools and places with the woodchips as long as I dont have to dig deep.

 Cant say Id like all that snow you guys are getting. Hope your sales items bring you in a few $$. Pricing items is all over the map. Its just what people are willing to pay in the prevailing market. What people dont realise, is that price fluctuates (similar to the metals markets). 

 That puukko sounds interesting. Is it a kit? I know the wood youre looking for is handle material, but did you get the blade and parts somewhere? or an old one that needs a new handle?. Ive had many of the Moras and Martinis and those are some handy items. I used to see them at the rummage sales, but not anymore. Post up some pics if you can.

 If in fact it warms up and it doesnt rain tomorrow, I may take a big shovel and a pick and see if I can open up my area of the dump and poke around. Once I bust the frozen stuff off I can usually get down there. I have a big overhang that needs to be broke off. Dont need that collapsing. Last time it was froze solid. Just have to wait and see.

 Hope someones getting some detecting in somewhere or poking around finding some odds and ends.


----------



## MIdigger

Not much to report. My detecting time was short between rainfalls. It did get up near 60, but the rain kept coming in waves. Hit some of the school yards and got 2.10 in change, 1 1964 Roosevelt silver dime, 2 common 1940 and 1946 wheats, 2 busted zippers (brass scrap), a key chain, one earring, and saw more pencils scattered all over the places. Those kids must just throw them or something.


----------



## ironmountain

I'm getting antsy.  way too much snow and frozen ground to MD... Want to make wife or buddy take me up to the hotel creek just to poke around in the frozen ground. can't be much snow there, the canopy is pretty dense. All the foliage on the ground is dead and the 3" of creek water and mud under it should be semi-frozen. Nothing a pickaxe can't handle.  I'm trying to layoff the MD forums a bit. too much envy.  Guys walking in the woods swinging their MD and suddenly walking into a pile of bottles nestled against the side of a hill. Or walking with the MD or the dog near a creek and hitting a pile of bottles...   winter blues already...

 Going to have to dig hard (research-wise) and find a place.  Cause I won't be digging up at inlaws at the one I already started.  The other one way into the woods near Lake Superior would require some snowmobiling/showshoeing/xcountry skiing work.  nice way to carry gear....

 Seriously going through (i swear this time) all of my stuff in the basement that wife says "we don't want" to sell off. Found a bunch of insulators today that  I started going through. Working on books and bottles next...should take awhile.

 started pulling out some nice old pattern silver plate spoons. going to saw off the bowls and make a daughter and wife a ring. See how they turn out.  
 HH if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, I understand your frustration. Ive been waiting for another warm up. March is coming!. I too, have been doing research and found some VERY interesting facts. A couple spots Ive traced back to the 1830s. This is a spot I dug at long ago a couple counties over. Seems Iam about 250 yards within the area an old RR went through. In the 1800s the RR workers dug up a bunch of Indian remains. I also found a map from the 1840s and it depicts houses and such. I have to do more research and check some things out. According to an 1879 account, the Indians were still in this area.
 Have a Mich Hist class at college and going to talk with my prof today and see what he can tell me about the area. This also tells me there has to be some OLD stuff in those areas. I just have to locate it. Ive also found some areas early bridges were located and may go detecting around them in spring. Right now the rivers are way up here and almost over the banks in places.
 Ive been gathering "finds" for a rummage sale in spring to clear out some stuff and make some extra$$ for equipment; 3-prongs, a new steel rake, batteries, that kind of stuff. I have some places I am ready to detect just as soon as it warms up a bit. Good luck if you get out there.


----------



## ironmountain

it's good that you're doing some research and gathering stuff for the big spring sales.  

  I started going through a bunch of stuff I have downstairs. found a small container of insulators downstairs that I'd forgotten I have.  Put some pics on the insulator thread/forum just because of some of the nice coloring and faded embossing and stuff. Nice to see something different than the same old same old. 

  Tonight going to attempt to start a silver plate ring for the wife. Going to take a jeweler's saw and cut the bowl off and see if I can make it not look ugly.  Been working on that axehead I posed earlier too. Most of the pitting on one side is gone. Quite shiny other than those few places.  Just a fun project to work on at night. Figure it's gotta be pretty old. 3' down next to a tree on the bank of a swamp.  Pretty much in the middle of nowhere too.  

 Actually started sorting bottles to sell off. ACLs mostly.    I'm noticing a trend on ebay that puzzles me.  People actually buy brown Clorox jugs....what's up with that? i have about 40 of them in different sizes. I just let the wife use what she wants for deco. and the rest sit in a copper boiling pot in the basement...crazy.. 

 Still haven't been up to inlaws since last time I dug and it was mucky.  Would like to go out and see if it's semi-frozen so I can at least shovel it out!!...also to pickup some birch burl for carving.  Kids are begging for dinner so time to make something easy..like French Toast...


----------



## MIdigger

Well the snow and Ice has me at a stand still at the moment. I have located some new area (20 acres) a friend says I can wander and there are 2 dumps known on the property. Now if it would just warm up some I can get on the area. Like to get out and start cleaning up on the coinage again.
 I know where theres 4 of those clorox brown jugs sitting right now...I left them in the dump. Going to hit some antique places this week and see if they are interested in some of the many milks I have and other stuff.
  Iron it seems to accumulate doesnt it? I am looking forward to the spring rummage sale and wheel some of the finds off for improvement to my "slush fund".
 Anybody else getting out and finding things?


----------



## peejrey

Just got a Bounty Hunter Quick Draw II the other day for my birthday, twas the one I picked out from kelly co, but we got a better deal on amazon.com. Very pleased with it so far, it also came with a pin-pointer and bag which was cool, the pin pointer does a good job with large items (Seeing as I have only used it once) so we will see more in the future. Took her out yesterday and found 3 various relics, though the aluminum could be considered trash. Am really loving the screen, compared to the fast tracker i had. I will have to get used to listening to the tones and discriminating on the screen versus the tone.






 Really cool front on it, and since I have a jack for my headphones I will be able to use them in the field. Can't wait to get out to the old ball fields we have in our county to do some detecting!
 More to come in the future!
 GREAT JOB BOUNTY HUNTER!
 _Preston


----------



## MIdigger

Cool Preston. I am waiting for the thaw. I have a new spot located and researched, I just need the ground to thaw. I hope you get on some good finds soon. Getting a new machine is always good. I have my eye on one, but its 1500. For now Ill keep using what I have. Maybe by summer I can get one. Good luck and post some finds!


----------



## peejrey

Someone on craigslist in my neighborhood had an old Whites Spectrum for sale for $300, I do believe they had just discontinued them. A friend of mine I chatted with said he would have taken out a loan for that one..
 Must be a good machine. But I'm happy, Today's finds: 1 Large Nut, 2 nails, and what looks to be a shot gun shell end cap.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

I am new to the md scene but my kids and I love it. We just have a cheap md for now but it gets us outta the house and doing something together. Between that and digging for bottles we have a blast. 

 Anyway, I had about 15 minutes today while I was waiting on an appt. so I decided to drive to the local lake and see how the water looked.... it was LOOOOOOWWWWWW

 The geese were not too happy about me sharing their spot. haha. Anyway, I was not in the proper shoes for trudging through the mud, but I was curious! 

 I ended up finding two nickles (2011, 1991) a pocket knife which was not too special but I thought it was a neat little find, and bookoos of nails, fish hooks, etc. 

 Here are some pictures.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

Geese


----------



## frozenmonkeyface

My camera/phone wouldn't take pictures after this so I didn't get pictures of the pier I found the pocket knife under, I plan on going back though. So fun!


----------



## ironmountain

hey all! not much to report.... Rich, the handle will be carved by me and I can get the blades from Finland also from a few other companies. If I had any knowledge in smithing, I'd do it myself just for the experience. I know a local leatherworker who makes sheaths for many of the custom knifemakers. She does very nice work.  

 Few things...here's a pic of the ring i made for the wife. measured one of her other rings, hacksawed it off. I don't have a ring mandrel so I used a socket to form it around.  Was a bit of a pain. Taped it up so I wouldn't scar it and put it in the vise (rubbered the jaws so it wouldn't cut into the plate) and commenced to rubber mallet the heck out of it.  Was pretty easy to work with. Getting it almost perfectly round was a pain. I left it a bit rough on the edges (sanded though) so it had that old feeling. the piece I used for this is pretty old. over 80yrs.  In one of the pics it looks like the ends meet. They don't.  The smaller one is tucked under the wide part....

 also snagged a cool little sake jug...i'll post pic of that...


----------



## ironmountain

2nd pic


----------



## ironmountain

3rd pic

 neat find for .99


----------



## ironmountain

pics of the ring... like i said, the pic where the 2 ends meet looks a bit skewed in this pic. the small part is under the wide part. the wide part actually has a bit of a bend to it. gives it a bit of a different look.


----------



## ironmountain

2nd pic..

 going to make my daughter a bracelet sometime this week...take 2 handles, same size..drill holes in the ends, put silver chain through and done...

 also going to make son either an Xwing fighter or a big Master Chief sculpture.  Had a bunch of computer stuff lying around and started looking at upcycling. Some crazy stuff ppl make with pc parts...

 Buddy and I are taking off as far as selling goes now...outside of the couple of suppliers we have now, we picked up a few more in the cutlery industry. I'm a knife junkie, so we went that route. I can get pretty much any knife one could think of. from Camillus to bark river handmade Finnish/Swedish/Pakistani knives...Leupold Optics (scopes), axes/hatchets/tomahawks, high end flashlights (who knew there were 200$ lights). 
 Hopefully will keep me busy.  basement is starting to look like a warehouse and a vintage shop..go figure..


----------



## MIdigger

Cool items. That drained swamp area looks good for poking around. Still have the frozen ground to contend with here. Walked some of the new property for dig/detect looks promising. Have to make some car repairs to the suv. Cant wait for the spring to get here and get on some new areas. Keep up the good work. Iron send me a list of items you may have knives/bow stuff or clothing may be able to help you move some of it.


----------



## ironmountain

sweet thanks Rich! we'sold 4 bark river knives in the last week and buddy went to pick up more today. we have a catalog coming from our supplier with all 1700 items in it...going to have to filch through that and see what's worth selling. unless someone has a special order. I'll see if I can find a list to get together. 

 There's a guy I met last year. he and I were chaperone for the Jazz Band Fest that both of our kids were in at Northern MIch Uni.  
 Saw him awhile ago, he asks me to sell some of his stuff.....
 started out with a tonka toy from the 60s, the big mighty crane..and a 5gal red wing butter churn.  
 suddenly I get another 5emails.  1gal amber a&w syrup jug from Canada. partial label and cap.
 a art deco tin picnic basket by Skotch
 a party picnic jug from the 40's
 made in england and in u.s.a diecast cars
 a handmade ash picnic basket with the signature LB on it. made prior to the 40's.
 2 bows
 a heavy as heck cream can
 about 20 old food tins. stuff his mother gave them from canada.
 and a Mt Dew hillbilly from 65. pretty good shape. embossing is nice and clear (one area a bit faded).
 he showed me the stuff they want to sell off and it's probably 1/2 of a basement full...
 should be interesting.

 Been going through Golden Books. wife always picks them up at goodwill when we go because she's always loved them. I made the mistake of organizing them and noticing some were from '42. then found out online that quite a few are worth 100+..so now i'm on the hunt for little golden books.
 sifting through kids pokemon/yu gi oh and magic the gathering cards. made a list at one time, cant find it now...
 list goes on and on...  I'm thinking I might just start an etsy store for this stuff. it's all vintage and you're not paying out the butt for fees.

 tis a good time to clean house and roll it over into monies.

 you should be able to get out soon! our driveway was slush today and snow was still melting. problem here is the ground freezes like a rock. have to wait for the thaw...

 off to do more research, have fun!

 Oh..I'm making a few more things out of spoons and stuff... bracelet for daughter and a few rings for women wife works with. they couldn't believe it was made from a spoon. If you still have a bunch of plate lying around, i'd probably be inclined to lighten your load a bit if you're looking to dispense of some...

 k..back to the cleaning grind


----------



## MIdigger

Well I will watch for any good plated stuff for you. I have 1 good spoon sitting here right now. Soon as i can dig the dump i will surely find more. If you have any knives and pics of them, bows, broadheads (not looking for high cost tips). anymore Krommer caps, Keep me posted.

 This cold weather sucks. But got the suv back up and running. That damned ground hog needs to be shot..early spring...BAH..


----------



## ironmountain

yah..that gh needs his den filled in.  crazy discovery!  the fruitcake tin the guy gave me to sell for him, is old.  Did some research on the stamping on the bottom and found out the company was only around from 1912-1919..the guy who ran it was supposedly the best lithographer during that era. after 1919 his co. joined with 2 others and the name was changed. it should do pretty well..

 1912 - Al Bruns starts the Metal Package Company in Brooklyn. Reputed to be the best lithographer of cans in the country.
 19-teens (?): Metal Package Company, Boyle Can Company (Baltimore), and Shallita Brothers (New York) form the National Can Corporation.

 As far as items go, there are over 300brands I have access to. knives (folders,balisong,fixed blade,survival,hunting,kitchen) 100 or so sharpening stones/systems etc..  batons and other protection/training gear... horton crossbows, saws, axes, hatchets, tomahawks.  mre's/books on survival/knife making+ packs. everything from full on backpacks for survival to pouches from 5.11 survival, rolleypolley and others.  first aid kits that start with basic 30dollar kits up to 400$ field medic kits....  no broadheads though..no clothing...everything but!

 wife's parents went to some meat sale and bought us 15lbs of ground sirloin, ground round, a 16lb ham and about 20pks of hot dogs....vollwerths..kind of like kogel vienna's back home...made with real normal meat vs lips and snouts. I have to go figure out what im going to do with 3lbs of ground round...thinking tacos and then a meatloaf.....

 Once I run low, i'll hit you up for plate stuff I could use. Thanks again.


----------



## MIdigger

Well, Iam hoping to get out and get some detecting and digging in soon. 40s for a few days so I might get lucky. Heading to Kentucky the 14th again for 4 days or so. Will be cleaning up at the parks like last year. I hope theres a lot of quarters again. Off for the spring break at college.

 About the only finds Ive come up with are from the LCS` Ive got some pretty nice 5cent buffalos, and some Merc dimes and a few walkers. Chopping at the bit to go detecting and hope I can hit the new spots soon. Going to hit some more of the antiques shops. Will send a PM about the items friends and I maybe looking for if you have/come across them.


----------



## Plumbata

A few days ago I was walking around town in Columbus, Ohio exploring for places to detect, and I was stopped and searched by a cop. The neighborhood was pretty crappy and notorious for Heroin and Crack so being Caucasian and young I stuck out like a sore thumb. I had nothing to hide so it was nothing more than an inconvenience, but in talking to the officer about metal detecting and what I was doing, she suggested a few places that I should try. One was a big fancy High School built in the 20s that had just closed, which I was not aware of. I had scouted it before while it was still operating and it has many hills and ridges and nice places to detect, but I did not want to be a problem or distraction, and the most promising looking areas were part of the tended landscaping and very visible. Now, those areas are not tended and are prime for detection. The potential is very high provided it hasn't already been cleaned out. Unlikely considering the grounds cover more than 10 acres. Once the show melts I'll hit it hard. I'll keep y'all updated and hope that this year's hunting is splendid for all of you.


----------



## Dugout

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> pics of the ring... like i said, the pic where the 2 ends meet looks a bit skewed in this pic. the small part is under the wide part. the wide part actually has a bit of a bend to it. gives it a bit of a different look.


 
 That is a spoon ring.


----------



## Plumbata

Got back from hunting the school, and although no silver materialized, it was still great to get out.

 The noteworthy finds:

 1887 Indian Head Penny! First one is quite some time! Heavily circulated but it has a great green patina, very nice looking.
 1910 wheat
 1935 wheat
 1951D wheat
 1955 wheat
 Fired copper jacketed .45 bullet.


 Hopefully I will nab some silver to show y'all soon! Happy hunting folks!


----------



## MIdigger

Nice find on the IH. I actually took a hammer and the detector out for a short time. I managed a recent quarter and some brass fittings. I had to bust through the frozen ground, but at least i got to find something. I did observe the 1st robin here yesterday so maybe Spring is actually going to appear.
 Sure looking forward to the trip to Kentucky this week, and doing some detecting in more hospitable climate. Time to get some nice weather and some coinage clean-ups.
 Good luck everyone, hope were going to have a prosperous season!!.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

I got out on a friends property and found

 .1 copper penny
 .3 shotgun shells
 . Chrome parts
 . an old pen rest


----------



## ironmountain

sounds like a nice tip Plumb. the coins you found can only lead to better finds.  
 crazy you guys are getting out already.  was 40 the other day and snow was melting pretty well....ended up getting 5" yesterday. It's melting again.
 Cant believe you went out with a hammer Rich! you are definitely hardcore....
 wife drove me to check out the hotel/creek we started digging last year. the snow on the way in is pretty deep. waist high or so. Doesn't look that deep at the creekbed and banks. didn't attempt to make it in. maybe i should bring snowshoes.

 Dugout..yep a spoon ring.  Was going through bags and boxes and pails of stuff in the basement and had a small 3lb drywall mud bucket full of silver plate. Gave me something to do.  
 Just finished a bracelet for daughter last night.  two fork handles, the center silver piece is a hunk from a Taxco (Mexico) silver bracelet (looks like a celtic knot) with a green cab....
 at the clasp I put the face of a ring that I happened to have found MD'ing that matches the bracelet face.

 wasn't quite done at this point. had to make sure it fit her arm and adjust it.  still was fun to make...... Once I finish ripping computers apart I'm going to make either a large Halo Master Chief helmet, or the guy from Skyrim (Dragonborn or whatever his name is).

 Not much else going on. waiting for snow to go away.
 here are a cpl pics of the bracelet. remember, I'm an amateur!!


----------



## ironmountain

clasp area..


----------



## Plumbata

That bracelet looks great to me Iron, nice work! Good to have rewarding indoor projects while it is still frozen outside.



> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> ...a large Halo Master Chief helmet...


 
 Haha, that would be awesome! Post pics if you ever get around to it. I don't play video games but my friends do, and I've watched enough to know that Master Chief is Da Man! []


----------



## Dugout

You're quite the jeweler Ironmountain. Nice idea there.


----------



## ironmountain

thanks guys. Just some project ideas i've found on MD boards that ppl do when it's winter and can't get out to MD/explore. 
  On the Masterchief head, I was going to take a big hunk out of a copper boiler I have and shine it up (since his face shield is yellowish/copper color) and then just build the helmet around that with pcb boards and other misc parts from computers I've started ripping apart (didn't realize i had so many dead pcs lying around). 
  It's a tossup between MC helmet and the Helmet from Skyrim.  No idea how I'd do the horns though.  Corrugated spouts from old gas cans and expand them at the base maybe...still working that one out....

 Oh..I did find a great recipe for homemade laundry detergent. A variation of this recipe is posted all over the net.  Wanted to try it. I do a ton of laundry (4 of us, workout clothes, gym clothes, soccer, martial arts, basketball clothes) and wanted to try something different. So far it works very well.  no sudsing, good for HE washers, doesn't clump and actually cleans better than stuff wife was buying. 

 1 large box of Borax
 1 lg box of Baking Soda
 1lg box of Washing Soda
 3lbs of Oxyclean
 3 bars fels-naptha (some ppl use Ivory or Castille or Zote)

 by large box, I mean the 3 or 4lb box. In the laundry aisle. sometimes the fels-naptha is in the soap aisle. (bought it all from Walmart except the oxy stuff. dollar store had 1lb tubs...good storage tubs.)


 grate the fels-naptha. (It'll dry enough if you leave it out on a paper plate overnight. Makes it easier to grate. Or you can nuke all 3bars for roughly 3min and after they get all poofy you can pretty much crumble by hand. Or ruin your food processor.)

 toss in the rest of the stuff, mix well...

 I put a trash bag within a trash bag. filled the inner one with the mixture, tied it tightly. tied the 2nd bag and then proceeded to toss it around the basement.

 Some ppl also buy the Gain Crystals and a Downy Ball.  Or a bottle of essential oil and put some into the mix. make it smell more like laundry. the "normal" way, it smells like clean clothes and that's it.

 costs roughly 20-25$ and does 504 loads.  1tbsp for a light load.  2tbsp for a heavier/larger load.  

 snow had been melting the past few days.  sadly its snowing again.  supposed to get 5" or so today.  

 gl/hh if you get out


----------



## MIdigger

Thanks for the tips Iron. Also glad some others are getting finds. Back from the trip to KY. Hard to leave wearing shorts and was 76 degrees. Back to the snow/ice and cold. I didnt find a lot detecting (they posted some of the parks we did last year--no detecting) But I did come away with $5.36 in coinage. Not much--but, it was nice not having to use a claw hammer to extract the coins from the frozen ground.

 Hit some places to see (Lincoln birth place, Ft knox and the like)... Brother saves $$ with the Mil/discounts. Was nice down there. The brothers and my B-I-L did the golf thing whilst I did the detecting. Didnt get a chance to hit any flea markets, or the LCS this time. May get to go back down in a couple months. Back to college today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice that you were able to get down there to visit and get some sun and some time for detecting. welcome back to the weird weather.
 Not sure spring has made up her mind yet.  snowing like crazy one day, melting the next. over and over. 


  Still filching through all of my "stuff" downstairs, working on the genealogy stuff and figuring out upcycle projects.

  the selling is going well.  We're looking for a brick/mortar store.  something small. Friend's brother owns a take-out pasta restaurant (everything is homemade..just nowhere to sit and eat) and he's a coin freak and has a small coin shop.  His shop is getting too small so we're going to go in together and get a place. 
  Nobody within 70miles sells what we have access too...Bark River Knives are 50-60miles away and they sell their own merch.
 we're selling between 3-4 BRK per day.  at 180-250/pc that adds up.  

 GL if you get out this week (you're hardcore using a hammer to bust up the ground!).


----------



## MIdigger

Looks like 40+ later this week, which may finally losen the ice grip so I can detect here by the weekend. Plenty of places --if only the weather co-operates. Still have to send you my list off things of interest you may have.


----------



## ironmountain

finally some nice weather! supposed to be 40's everyday...until snow on Sunday.  Hopefully it'll melt right away.  Not much doin'. still cleaning out stuff...I should just stop. I keep finding things I forgot I have.  Found an old cheese crock wife has had forever. It made it through the fire at her parents house and is 1/2 full of coins and tokens and an old Kamp King pocket knife.  

 Wandered into this nice consignment shop a cpl weeks ago after a therapy appt.  Started talking to the owner and spent quite awhile gabbing in there.  Her prices are way low. almost too low. I showed her a few things that she had way underpriced. like 4.00 for something that averages 100ish.  

 She has two sweet pencil drawings that I want.  From Italy. A now elderly couple (mid-late 80's) went there when they were young and bought these from an artist who had just finished them.  She said she'd put them on sale for 50% off for me. wife said she likes them too..maybe get the hookup. She also has a litho of Song of The Lark by Jules Breton.  Here are pics...


----------



## ironmountain

pic 2.


----------



## ironmountain

pic3


----------



## Plumbata

My jacked-up knee recovered enough to do some quick detecting yesterday. Played around with the sensitivity and found a minuscule watch gear and tiny scraps of sheet copper (amazing I spotted the things at all) at 5-6 inches so if seems to work well enough. Total of 46 cents, no old coins, but found a rather large but ate-up aluminum token from either the 1893 Columbian Exposition or 1904 World's Fair. Hard to tell as it is so corroded. Rang up as a half and was deep so I was hoping for something better. Did score a small, 2.34 gram sterling and turquoise ring so I was satisfied. Happy hunting people.


----------



## Bottleworm

The other day my Dad and I hit an old homesite. I found a 1942 D mercury dime, 1897 Indian, 1906 V nickel, 2 tokens, and 6 wheats. My dad found 3 wheats and a token. Then Yesterday we went back to the same place and dad found a 1943 P war nickel and I found a 1941 wheaty. This yard is very trashy. They don't make a coil small enough to pick through all the trash in this yard. Only after 2 times we are about done with this yard. 2 trips there and a total of about 6 hours have all the good tones gone. Now it's time for the junk and the nickels.

      Also the other day I found a 1942 wheat penny in my backyard.


----------



## MIdigger

Glad you all are finding some neat stuff. I did a local town and found a copper connecting piece that weighs 2-3lbs (scrap $$) a brass valve (looks early 1900s--I have to find it to research it, its from an Ohio company). I also came away with just $2.80 in change, and a small silver ring, plus 12 brass tokens. Still dealing with some frozen ground, but its slowly melting off. I saw the 1st woodchuck today (dead on the side of the road no less) a sure sign of spring!!...
 Hoping to get back out next weekend, but about the same weather. Its sure been a LONG winter. I did have a friend give me a beautiful 1945-S uncirculated war nickle. Put that away in the collection.
 Keep posting the finds!! Iron thats some interesting stuff you posted. Might be making a camping trip up your way this summer to explore the U.P. again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ironmountain

nice finds everyone!!! i'm still living vicariously through all of you.  snow was melting nicely and i was all set to throw on my wellingtons to hit the creekbed now that the ground wasn't as hard as concrete.  Woke up saturday and was going to ask the wife to haul me to the creekbed so I could poke around and dig for a few hrs and it was snowing.  We ended up with 4-5" of that heavy wet stuff..then it froze..now we have snow... hopefully the warm weather that started today will continue. Til then, keep the finds coming guys...need some digging/md excitement...

 I might hook all three of those pieces up for free.  Went to talk to her the other day again and she saw the bracelet I had made for daughter. She told me she'd pay me well if I made one for her. I told her I couldn't charge someone I know.  She pulled the 3 pieces behind the counter and said when you bring one to me, we'll trade.... so I'm going to start tonight and have one finished by Wed when I get on that side of town again.  

 Still cleaning out boxes and such.  I have 2 4' stacks of books next to me right now...wife not liking that either...


----------



## MIdigger

Went wandering the area looking for possible metal detecting spots. Came away with a couple Pepsi 10oz bottles (1960s) and a 1950s vintage Coke from Cheyenne WY (how that got left in the woods here in MI is a mystery). Also found a used but good shape Lufkin 25ft measuring tape someone dropped. Also a dead doe carcass, a bunch of scrap aluminum, 3 Fresca bottles, and a sort of pump house foundation. Has some 4-5 inch pipes in the woods near a stream. Large trees have overgrown the area so I will detect that spot good.

 Hoping to get out tomorrow through Monday and get some goods. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ironmountain

Rich, you are the Sanford & Son of Michigan. And I mean that in a jealous kind of way!

 Nice that you were able to get out and get some goodies.  Snow is melting pretty quickly around here finally.  It's been 40's-50's lately. won't be long before I'm out doing fun stuff.
 the business thing is like a snowball it's building so quickly. Stuff is selling like crazy.  So alot of shipping/texts/emails.  had a guy buy 3 knives last week (all Bark River's) and wanted pricing on quite a few this week for his next "bulk" order. I almost wet myself. Those run 175-350 each. I told him that a bulk order means a gross.. he lol'd.  

 daughter and her overnight friend need attending to... gl tomorrow


----------



## MIdigger

Well, the Sultan of scrounge never sleeps! Ive found maybe $3 in change and 2 necklace pieces (found 2 of the gold dollars Sac`s) one yesterday, one today and some loose change. 1 1941 wheat cent was the oldest. Did a bit of scratching and got a few copper pcs of scrap and a couple of milks and the requiset silverplate --2 spoons (milks were Creamline, and a Spagues both Flint). My Grandfather used to work at Creamline.
 It actually snowed this am, and was windy but I decided to go outside anyways. Think I may go tomorrow too. Hope to have something to report tomorrow. GL everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

Went out for a bit today. Only a few pennies, and a copper pc stamped Frigidaire (think its from a refrigerator/freezer, its got a bit of heft and is copper. However, the cool find was an 3 inch (approx) stamped coin. It almost looked like the top of a tin can, except its heavy (and gray in color) and had writing on it. It reads: Souvenir new home of Industrial savings bank 1923 Flint Michigan. The reverse has a picture of the bank, and Industrial savings bank Flint Michigan. I saw a couple similar on the net but no prices. 
 Nothing spectacular, but a piece of history no less (and 90 years old).


----------



## Bottleworm

My Dad and I went to an old Boy Scout Camp. I had a pretty good day first coin of the day was a 1956 D silver dime. Good start. Then I found a spoon, a fork, some junk, a token or something, and a couple of wheat pennies. Then right in the middle of the rose bushes I got a 1936 D Mercury dime, and the bushes put up a fight. My dad ended up getting a wheat penny, a spoon, a pocket knife, and a Boy scout slide. Nine coins and five of them old I would say pretty good for 4 1/2 stomping around in the woods.


----------



## ironmountain

wow bottle...nice haul..were you finding a ton of junk, or was it pretty decent?  what kind of shape was the knife in? 
 found a scout knife under a tree in neighbor's yard. was a cpl of feet down. figured kid was swinging in the tree and lost it. it's in crumbly shape.

 excited now to get up to the one near the farm up north.  in a weird spot. huge open field (10acres or so) with a two track that leads into the woods to the camp. Camp seems to be in the middle of nowhere...should be an interesting place. Luckily, father in law's cousin owns it. Permission granted.

 keep us posted on what you find there!


----------



## Bottleworm

Our club says this place is hunted out. I didn't even go off the beaten path and found these. As far as junk goes it's not bad in places where everybody detects but get off the beaten path and then when you find junk you find the goods, so yes there is junk. The pocket knife's blade is rusted as all are usually but the handle is in fine condition.

 And as far as hunting there it has been hunted literally millions of times and we only go to it about once a year because when spring and summer comes it is really grown up with weeds and crap and then there are no more productive places to hunt.


----------



## MIdigger

BW glad to see youre getting some things. After the flooding and rain here, I got out a bit yesterday. 10 dimes and 15 pennies was all I dug up. Nothing old, but found something!!. I also went to my first rummage sale of the year. Got a few odds and ends. Good luck if you get a chance to get out.


----------



## ironmountain

sounds like decent weather south of here... we had almost 8" of snow this past Friday. Went from 40's and snow melting nicely on wed, to pretty much the entire UP shutting down. we ended up with over 6" of snow over night..from 10pm til 5am when I woke up. It was almost all melted by dinnertime.  Today was decent weather, but very windy.  Weird wind. Normally comes from the North off the small lake and makes our driveway a corridor of bitterness.  Today it came from the south and was kind enough to peel 1/4 of the roof of the garage up.  it's a late 1800's, very early 1900's carriage garage... at least I know the wood underneath is still clean and new looking.  Was fun standing on a ladder slapping tar on there and re-felting and nailing....

 wife said it was 65ish down toward your area Rich. She's downstate for a cpl of days to see some of the kids in foster care she supervises.

 I found a few nice treats in my bookcase...I decided to clean the spare bedroom. Otherwise known as the "wife and daughter throw stuff in there and shut the door so as not to see it".  Happened to start organizing the books i have in there and found quite a few first editions i might have to sell...
 who knew that some of the old seuss beginner books fetched so well....quite a few first editions that surprisingly do well.....i have copies of most of them, might sell them off to fund the new detector and a tablet...


 here are a few of my son's Legos that I helped him pack away. (his room was getting too full..these are mostly Bionicles..some sets..)


----------



## ironmountain

pic one..the blue tubs are all Bionicle parts. heads/legs/arms/helmets/weapons etc... all organized and separated. the rest of the tubs are misc parts/lego sets...
 i took the liberty of de-lego'ing it a bit by putting the lightsabers and blaster rifle and the assassin's creed boys there..

 he has 2 more of the large green tubs in his room and more tubs in the basement...


----------



## ironmountain

not a great pic, but a few of the star wars and large bionicles he wanted to shelve in there...


----------



## Plumbata

Dang, that's alot of bionicles/legos Iron, your son must like building things!

 Dunno if you intend to sell them in bulk, but regarding legos at least, they sell very well. Found a box of them in a dumpster last fall and sold it for over 90 bucks plus shipping. Think it was 16 pounds worth. Not too shabby. A good thing to keep a lookout for at sales.


----------



## MIdigger

Got out for a bit yesterday. $4.24 in assorted change. 1 horseshoe, 1 towing hook, 5 tokens, 1 money clip, a few returnables. I did a bit of digging the day before and got 4 silverplate spoons, 2 bromos, a couple of milks, and some scrap copper and aluminum, and 1 marble 1 motorcycle cop whistle so it was a fun outing.
 Rains moved back in so Iam at standby til the weather clears...


----------



## ironmountain

you always find goodness.  was going to go out today, but I'm waiting til June I swear. Snow is all gone, it's nice out and we have a winter storm warning for tonight/tomorrow.  Snow/freezing rain..crazy weather. 

 He's going to keep them. I don't think he'd ever part with his Legos. lol.

 Still rummaging downstairs through stuff (swear this is going to be a 5yr project).  Found a suitcase I'd forgotten about. Full of Packer junk. Newspapers from way back when Favre first started playing.  Some limited edition lithos (reggie white,favre and some of the players from the 60's).  Milk jug pogs or whatever they were called that a GB grocery store ran for a year or so. Just a bunch of misc collector crap.

 We found a building to move into for the bidness. I was thinking end of summer or something, but he and his brother are all gung-ho. Found a place right on the main street for 500 a month. covers everything except internet. 

 We're trying to build very slowly so we don't overreach.  Space is going to primarily be our storage facility for stock. Has a nice room for stock.  All inside walls except one connected to another office, so it's monster thick. steel door into it and newer vid security system. Friend's brother has a wireless system he'll be bringing over.  Should be somewhat decent.

 Bro in law is helping us with a logo and doing the design/layout for the commerce site (very good graphic designer..does work for some of the greeting card companies and bands etc etc).  The worst part is that I'll have to make a Facebook. Never had one, never wanted one. Not a fan.  
 We went from 1-2 Bark River's every 2 days or so, to 20 in the last 7 days...

 busy times ahead....

 Let me know what you keep finding! mushy and muddy here and snow coming.....


----------



## MIdigger

Iron good luck with the business my friend. Looking forward to some flea mkts and doing some wheeling and dealing myself.
 Rains coming in and we have flood warnings (again) The rivers are way up so it wont take much, last I heard 2-4 inches of rain before its over. I suppose Id rather have this than that snow!!.
 Sat/Sun look promising to dig detect so Iam plotting strategy. Tomorrows looking rough and I only have college tomorrow so I dont have to be in that crap for long. On a good note, all that water in the ground has made the coins much easier to find.
  Went traipsing the back field and found 2-1/2 doz golfballs. More junk for the rummage sale. Sounds like some thunder in the distance. Relative asked me when I was going to wash the suv I said today..Not sure if he got it or not.
 Good luck everyone


----------



## Bottleworm

My dad and I plan on going to the old Boy Scout Camp again on Sunday so hopefully I will have more finds to show off.


----------



## Cthulhu

Ended up going to my horseshoe honey hole and found these within an hour or so. Started off with a lot of various beeping, and some visible glass shards and square nails. This is what I ended up digging in one small area behind a local cellar hole, ... 





 ...and got another porcelain topper for the collection





 Glad to see the ground is starting to thaw out! =)


----------



## Dugout

Hey Dan, you do realize that those 5 lined up there are not horseshoes, but are ox shoes!!! Great find!


----------



## Cthulhu

Oh, yeah I know they are ox shoes. Last time I had been to this place I had found 6 horse shoes in around half an hour. I ended up going back there today and found one last horse shoe, an old straight razor, an axe head and few other things.






 Went wandering around a bit after that and found a mid to late 1900s dump, grabbed a bunch of pepsi bottles, and that was about it for today.


----------



## MIdigger

Cool finds, I got out a bit but only came back with a meager 54 cents total. It was nice to be out. Looks like rain tomorrow but may get some digging and detecting in soon enough.


----------



## Plumbata

Those shoes for cloven-hoofed beasts of burden are awesome, great finds cthulhu!

 I went out for about 2.5 hours today, just hunting curb/sidewalk medians in Columbus, Ohio, and had a personal best day in terms of finding silver!

 11 clad quarters (including a bicentennial)
 10 clad dimes
 19 zincolns (most from one big pocket spill of pennies)
 14 copper memorials
 9 wheats (1919S to 1957D, no rarities)

 2 silver Washingtons; a 1934 P and a 1956 D
 1 silver Roosevelt; 1960 P
 1 silver Mercury dime;  1944 P
 and a modern 1.7 gram coin-sized sterling charm bracelet thing reading "Good health, good luck and happiness for today and everyday" circling a cut-out center depicting a 4-leaf clover.

 Also got some nice copper scrap. 5 silver items is my personal best for a hunt, and the 4 coins came from an area a just 2 feet square, and at a similar depth. Must have been a pocket/lap spill. Found a 1959 and 1962 cent in the area at the same depth so I think all are related. The '34 quarter is quite circulated.

 I love digging silver; those shiny coins pop-out at you like nothing else in the plugs or loose dirt. Awesome day for me, personally; Only managed 3 or 4 silver items in any of my previous best silver hunts.

 Happy hunting people!


----------



## Plumbata

Forgot to include commentary on the hunt; the last good find, as I was walking back to the car and swinging over already-covered ground, was a signal I distinctly remember from the first pass. It was iffy the first go (struck me as likely a beer cap flattened by cars, which ring higher than unflattened caps) but decided to dig it.

 The 4 silver coins was already my best haul for coinage, but what came out was the "Good health, good luck and happiness for today and everyday" 4-leaf clover charm. So my last silver was a sterling 4-leaf clover wishing me health, luck, and happiness. I ain't a superstitious person, but that was like a fortune-cookie on steroids, haha, as I was already feeling very lucky and happy. Pretty awesome.


----------



## MIdigger

Great finds Plumb!!, Iam waiting to get back out myself. Flooding here, more rain, then switched to snow, man its been an odd year so far.
 Glad you are having some "good" luck!.
 Our extended forecast is looking promising with 60-70s forecast for the weekend thru next week. Finally some good detecting/digging weather.
 I even got bored and went for a walk through the woods in the snow...didnt find anything but a useable 5 gal bucket for carrying bottles, so it wasnt a total loss.
 Good luck everyone, keep posting the finds/stories!.


----------



## ironmountain

lol..love the fortune cookie on 'roids comment.  Nice way to end a hunt.  I was going to go out today but ground still mushy. we had snow last night. only lasted til noon..now it's all mush. supposed to be up to 70 this weekend...
 want to get back up to Houghton to get car parts...found a guy on CL who rebuilds cars/collects parts...he wants a list of everything i can get...
 too much stuff to do...


----------



## ironmountain

anyone getting out more often now that the ground isn't so mushy and snow covered?  

 was nice and dry yesterday...pulled out my gear and made sure it was all cleaned up and working... did some housework and headed for the door..and turned around and went back inside.. raining. 50' degree weather cold rain.

 raining today too! supposed to snow by the weekend..

 Son received some really good news last week..  he received a legal sized envelope from a music program in Wisconsin. Thought it might be some info for a summer band camp. I gave him his mail (kids love them some mail) and went upstairs.  He yells for me to go back downstairs.  He hands me the packet of papers from the envelope and he keeps repeating "omg. you have to see this" and he's shaking.. 
 His band director at school nominated him to be a part of the Wisconsin Music Ambassador program.... He said he hasn't nominated someone in over 8years.
 Directors all over nominate kids to go and they pick 200-280 kids total. (including vocal).  
 They go on a 16day 9 country tour of Europe and get to play in each country.  Saw some pics from last year and one group was playing on a cobblestone street in a small town...
 the downside is that it runs about 5500bucks.  Wife said it's a good time for me to focus on selling my stuff off... I told her to start hitting up the plasma bank!

 going to be a busy and expensive year for him next year...they go to florida for a week, then europe in the summer...

 time to start digging/md'ing for some treasure!


----------



## MIdigger

Great Iron, congrats to your family. Always great to hear good news. Dealing with my grandmothers passing Sat. Ive become the "family" eulogy specialist, so I usually get asked. 

 I did get out a bit, but only recovered $1.68 in change, some returnables, some old copper gutter clamps, a few tokens, and hit a couple rummage sales. Going to try and off some things at a flea market setting up tomorrow. College finals are Thursday, so have to do some papers while I can tomorrow nite after the FM.

 Have some more leads on places to detect. Hoping to get out this weekend at the dump for a few hours also. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ironmountain

sorry to hear about your grandmother. a very sad and stressful time. I've done quite a few eulogies also. hard to not be cliche when eulogizing. 

 good luck on finals! I don't miss those at all.

 Nice that you were able to get a bit.  How many tokens have you found this past year? you are the token master..

 anything good at the rummage/garage sales? we haven't had more than a few around here yet. finally was nice just this past weekend.  Norway does a city-wide rummage sale. that happens 2wks from now.  wife and kids usually go hunting and call/text me to see if there's anything i want. Buddy and I are going to be selling at his house. We have 5k or so in knives set to sell, plus misc stuff.  Picked up a couple hundred surplus pieces.  Some leather and some canvas 3pouch AK mags. Nice for carrying junk.  7x9x3.  

 Convinced wife to take me to the hotel/creek to snoop.  Only foliage there was low grass. found a few things in the little bit of time daughter and I were allowed.
 I'm thinking that the path we take was actually a driveway/2track road.  could be a rear driveway to the hotel...could also be a narrow road to the train tracks.  The creek runs on the left side and the hotel on the right (hotel is on a 12' or so rise) parallel to the path/road.  It dies at RR tracks and the creek marshes up at the rr tracks.

 the farm on the other side of the tracks his humongous.  in the middle of nowhere in the back of the farm there are a few crumbled rock foundations and a collapsed privy.  Next step is to get with the owners and see if i can go poke around.

 didn't have much time to dig around. we found a few things.  A nice beer, a generic aqua (same bottle as the beer..only aqua) with 1959 at the base as the only embossing.  Another hunk of quartz with iron and other stuff running through it..(Plumb will have to give me insight on that).

 a box/tin that looks like an old tackle box. Found a horse/ox/animal shoe in a tub that i'd forgotten about.  was found at the farm a cpl of feet down under a huge tree. 

 the creek is mush and has 6" of water so had to probe a bit. Pulled out a couple pieces of that red rim enamelware and some shards...

 k..pic of teh beer...Leisen and Henes Brewing Co. Menominee, Mich...the slogan is "The Best What Is".. they were around from 1891-1919...


----------



## ironmountain

the tin box..


----------



## ironmountain

a couple cold cream/lotion jars. i like the one on the right. a diff shape and has some design on it... bottom says woodbury, mark is Carr-Lowery.


----------



## ironmountain

the quartz hunk...found at the hotel site. Found in a hole i started digging.  Hopefully hit the privy for the bunkhouse that I found a pic of.  Hole is privy size and lined with brick (some of it collapsing ).  
 it's pretty large. 8-10" long x 6-8" at the widest point.


----------



## ironmountain

rock pic 2. this is one end of the rock. there are reddish streaks running through that I'd assume are iron.  There are also black streaks/lines (not dirt) and what looks like a "normal" rock with a slight green color.


----------



## ironmountain

pic3...above pic looks like it has white paint on it..no idea what it is. not paint though.


----------



## MIdigger

Wow, some cool finds. They had the M-15 rummage sales thru some cities and I did ok. Got some nice 7-ups, a few old German steins, some Vietnam era Army fatigues (with patches) few books to read. I did some detecting, but again, only a couple bucks of change. Bottle digging I came away with 7 milks, some cobalts, an old iron (the kind you just heated and used--no electric) 6 pcs of silverplate, some copper wire and 3 marbles. May go back later in the week.
 Finished the college classes Bio-3.5 and hist 4.0 start 3 new classes this week. Weathers been great 70s and sunny. May do another flea mkt soon.
 Found a couple more spots to detect and may go check them this weekend. Anyone else getting any finds? I did pop 5 more tokens from the Frankenmuth fun palace or whatever that place is called.


----------



## ironmountain

nice haul !! 
 i'm jealous that you sound disappointed about a cpl of bucks in change. that's actually a good day of MD'ing.  how many milks have you found in the past year? seems like you find 5+ everytime you go out. crazy. I had two of those irons. heavy! especially with the wooden handle and the stand for it.  you could probably melt your tokens down and buy a car...punch a hole in them, put dog tag chain through, make necklaces, sell them for 2 - 3$ each and win!

 I think I'm going to hunt hard for copper this year at the farm. father in law's friend scraps for us (he has a semi) and he pays us 90-95% of spot...
 one could find quite a bit of copper just hunting for it in the woods.  

 sell it has hunks for jewelry making or just scrap it..

 Oh..was going to ask you if you know of any glass recyclers?  There used to be one here but they only do cardboard and food cans etc now...

 There are literally thousands of them at the farm that daughter and i have tossed out of holes we've been in..
 would be nice to get rid of some and make a bit of change for the farm fund.

 nice job on the classes. what new classes are you taking?
  weather has been decent here too..last cpl of days it's been 70ish...
 I'm in misery right now....wore shorts to scout/dig the hotel area and ended up whipped up and bug bitten.  The grass and whips were down, but the little scrub brush and pickers were a pain.  Wife only gave us 1/2hr so didn't think I'd be in long enough to matter lol..

 I went MD'ing in the yard last night...I found a head of a lag bolt 10" down and a couple of nails.  trashy area on the side of our house.  The roof was redone 5yrs ago or so and they didn't clean up much. Buried over most of it when they resodded....  

 I was getting solid silver (99) mixed with quarter/dime/penny signals in one 2x2' area... must be deep though. alot of interference from iron in the ground.  

 I had this happen before and found a 1906 Indianhead and 2 '47 quarters within 10" of each other... the IH was 8" roughly and the quarters were 4-5". So there is some goodness there, just have to weed out the junk.  Under our huge horse chestnut tree.. kids change falling out of pockets i'd assume..

 other people must have gotten out too!! i know plumb has a story or two!


----------



## Plumbata

Good luck navigating the junky soil there Iron!

 Nothing spectacular to report here, I got out yesterday to a little-known public field tucked away in an old neighborhood. Very trashy but I managed a 52D wheat and a 1946 S Roosevelt (looks like it got ran over by a car though) plus plenty of clad, and an old copper token that requires more cleaning. Prior to that I was dinking around an old city park that has been hunted to death. Aside from some surface finds of a nickel and dime, all I dug was a copper memorial and pull tabs. My detector doesn't go very deep so continuing to detect there would be a waste of time methinks.

 Good luck all!


----------



## ironmountain

always nice to find silver..always nice to find a "country place, no one knows about"...bit of a Rush reference...Red Barchetta...

 I like how you say "plenty" of clad..  told you, you're a token/clad/copper/plate/milk magnet!

 You ever check your coins against rare/uncommon lists?  like coinflation/cointrackers/coinstudy?  i usually use cointrackers. Not so much for value (value changes so often), but for rarity. 

 there are 4 very small (mostly wooded over ) lots that used to be schools at the turn of the century.  The grassy areas of each lot is enough to put a couple of benches on and let a toddler run around and play in.  
 Also found a spot that used to be where miners and their families used to go for picnics and taking their boats out to fish.  200-300yd narrow dirt driveway that leads to a nice clearing.  

 you should make a huge felt board to display all of your tokens on. That'd be something to see.  

 what do you use to clean copper? 

 I just use barkeeper's friend.  Clean with water, add some dawn and lightly rub with soft toothbrush. That'll get rid of the dirt. Then paste out of Barkeeper's and water and cover copper with it and let sit for awhile, soft bristle toothbrush again and rinse...  works well for coins and such.

 If I have one with me, I use a pill bottle with paper towel and dawn. I slip the item in there, shut it and shake it like crazy. paper towel scrubs it lightly and keeps it from getting scratched. (i only use that method in the field just to see what it is).

 I find that ketchup and taco sauce etc...give an ugly orange-ish patina..

 rained all day yesterday. today is supposed to be nice and cool and overcast. 

 Hopefully can get out and clean the junk buried in the yard some more. 

 GL at your never ending supply of goodness spot!!


----------



## MIdigger

Got out for a little bit today. Nice and cold with frost on the suv. Only about a bucks worth of change. Then decided to play in the dump. Got some cobalts, 1 marble, a few odd ball types and 1 milk. Oh, and the handful of the silverplate....all spoons again. Little bit of scrap copper and aluminum too.
 Hoping for a warm up as the cold sucks. Had to fix the brake lines that blew out on the suv yesterday. Back road bound and hope to hit a few more spots this week. Good luck!


----------



## msleonas

Finally picked up a metal detector today. I bought it from Harbor Freight. It is not an expensive one, but had great reviews. Also, I figured for a beginner it would do the job. I tried it out in my yard and found lots of nails! Then at a local shoreline I found even more nails. I visited a local park and found aluminum cans.... Then I went to a park with a river that runs through the area and found five bullets. I don't know anything about bullets so hoping someone can tell me the date of them. 

 Thanks





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MIdigger

MS the ammo is of 2 types. The one is 38 colt NP (new police) and 38 S&W. Youll notice the difference on the rim as the NP has a beveled edge and the S&W does not. Its obsolete ammo, and somewhat collectible to a cartridge collector. Pretty interesting find!
 I did a small playground yesterday and came away with a couple bucks change and 1 silver ring. Hope to get out this afternoon and hit a couple bigger parks.
   good luck everyone!


----------



## msleonas

Thanks for the info MIdigger! I went out detecting again today. I wanted to go bottle digging, but it didn't pan out. I found this gun, which looks like a cap gun. It is all metal. It had "Derringer" on it.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ironmountain

nice cap gun find! i always end up finding halves of them. your's looks like the 1960's Hubley Derringer. Quite a few on eBay.

 hope you're enjoying the hobby!

 if you ever want to upgrade to an inexpensive but powerful detector, best bang for the buck is the Tesoro Compadre...170 or so.


----------



## ironmountain

not much going on here. Been busy with daughter playing soccer and setting up for rummage sale etc..

 sold some of the surplus pouches we picked up. bought 200 leather and od green canvas 3 mag AK pouches.  nice sized. 3x7x9.

 sold a couple knives. Handed out over 200business cards of people who specifically came to see knives (CL ads and newspaper ads).
 bro in law going to do the website this week. setting up hosting tomorrow. going to use Lemon POS for a POS system.  Free. Better than quickbooks. very intuitive and simple.

 Going auction off a knife for the relay for life. all proceeds going to the relay of course. 

 here's our logo for now...(hope it comes through...glabels only saves in glabels..have to convert)


----------



## ironmountain

here's a cool brass knife I found in a box of stuff I had lying around...

 Not much for a knife. Brass blade is mostly good for a letter opener...


----------



## ironmountain

closeup

 also found some nice art pieces put away...some folios of norman rockwell and a few others...will post those after I find out about them.


----------



## MIdigger

MS-- glad to help, and keep posting your finds. Ive not detected anything like the cap gun. Iron- thats some interesting news. The brass knife is different, cant say Ive seen one before!. Good luck on the business. There are some things Iam looking for, just need to get time to send you a list.
 I hit 2 parks and a school playground yesterday. 1st park- 3d,2n,2p and a very small sterling ring. Park 2-nothing, and Park 3 1q,1d,2p and an aluminum Budweiser can. Oh, and I am able to report (with certainty) I was only a donor to the Powerball drawing Saturday!!.
  Good luck with the finds all---


----------



## ironmountain

nice finds again. silver is silver.  It's been raining like crazy off and on up here.  Going to hit the backyard in a bit. Cool and overcast day. Good for hunting.
 whatever you need, just let me know. I'll hook you up.
  we just picked up 200 surplus 3mag AK pouches. Leather and OD Green canvas... 3x7x9. Perfect for tools for MD.  I'm oiling up all of the leather ones.  cleaning them and rubbing some conditioner into them to soften them a bit... 
 here are a cpl pics...


----------



## ironmountain

wow..slow loading still eh?

 canvas ones


----------



## tftfan

No silver ! []


----------



## MIdigger

Glad to see someone getting some finds. I did get another small sterling ring, and $4.23 in change (nothing old). 1 metal button, and a rusted folding pocket knife that was disposed of. Hoping to hit a couple new spots this weekend, and do a bit of digging too. Good luck all--


----------



## ironmountain

nice finds tft..that's a pretty nice haul, even w/o silver. bunch of clad and some cars...

 Rich, If I put together all of the posts of stuff you've found and posted it on the MD forums, they'd go nuts...
 You find crazy amounts of goodness..


 .i've been out a few times in the backyard. Mostly clearing out trash. So much iron close to the surface. Nothing but iffy junk signals even at 1bar of sensitivity...
 going to the RR this coming weekend. Hitting where the "nefarious" hobo gang camp was at between where the normal hobo town was and the dump...right along the RR tracks...
 daughter and wife are going away for three days for soccer tourney, son and I are staying home with the dogs. Going to be exploring time. close to 2miles of track and grass/dirt on the sides.  Neighbor said that there was tons of bottles and misc stuff there back when he was a kid...


----------



## MIdigger

Going to flea market, then detecting and digging. I guess I am lucky to find such an amount of stuff. Hope everyone has a good weekend and gets some finds. I kind of like this 60-70 degree day stuff.
 Iron we may be up your way the first of July (3-8) or so. Going to do a UP trip and wander around. Will let you know as we get closer to the 3rd. If you may be around would like to swing by and say hello. Will surely have the detector too.


----------



## MIdigger

Got some detecting in, managed 14.26 in change, 1 sterling ring (small), a crushed copper bracelet, and one 1951 roosevelt dime, and 2 brass tokens. For some reason I found a good amount of quarters at the soccer fields. Also found a few brass fittings from something (put them in with the scrap).


----------



## MIdigger

Hey all, hope you are getting some finds. I found some clad (few bucks) 1 copper ring, and 1 sterling ring. No coins to mention. Ran into another detectorist, he had found 2.30 in change and one 1950 silver quarter.
 Hoping to clean up this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## tftfan

Still no silver. Maybe today ! []


----------



## Plumbata

Went for a quick swing at a heavily hunted park and decided to hit some difficult and steep terrain. Figured if it was hard for me, then the more geriatric detectorists probably avoided the areas. Found a 1916, '24, '37, and '42 wheats and about 60 cents in copper cents and clad. And a naughty "Heads I win / Tails you lose" token, my third methinks. Only found 2 or 3 wheats total at the park before, so though I got no silver it is nice to know there is still old stuff to be had there if one is willing to walk sideways on very steep hills. HH all.


----------



## MIdigger

Tft-- that shell case looks like an old 30-40 Krag, neck looks longer than a 30-30 or 32 win. Plumb sounds like you got a few decent things too. Glad you guys are plugging away. Was up in the thumb area yesterday and only came away with 3.63 in clad change. Nothing else but 1 bottle tab, and a jeans button. Hope to do some beach area this coming weekend. Good luck all!.


----------



## tftfan

Can someone post some SILVER please.[] Thanks.


----------



## tftfan

I like this one !


----------



## MIdigger

Ok 1 silver 1964 dime...and about $7.50 in clad, 3 pop tabs, 4 brass grill fittings (scrap), 2 fishing lures, 2 keys, Rummage sales--scrap metals (faucets, pipes), some army BDUs, old wrenches, and some glass ware. Best find--new in the package ATC engine compression tester for 25 cents.....that went into the tool chest.
  All the detecting finds were from a stroll through the thumb, took 46 to 25 then north, stated in Pt Austin and detected beaches, school grounds etc. Took 25 through south and had a nice weekend.
 To top it off, finished with a 93 on the history final and final grade of 3.5 also liking the new Chevy malibu I picked up a bit ago. Brand new and gets great mileage.
 Good luck fellow detectors!.


----------



## MIdigger

Ok you guys need to come up with some good stuff...I found all of 5 pennies today (5 different lots) 1 new Tigers hat (keeping that) and a Ball glove at the ball fields. Doing better rummage sale shopping. Though yesterday I did get a couple more dollars in coins and a Chinese?? 100 something silver tone coin with some guy that looks like foomanchoo on it. Said 1989 on it.


----------



## bottlebuzzard

hit the coast with the beep stick and came up with a post colonial coin.....its in rough condition ..but cool none the less.oh i found it on independence day which makes it even cooler


----------



## MIdigger

Been hitting some old school areas. 2 silver quarters 1958 and 1961. Just over 2.10 in change (spendable) 1 heavy mens chain (says 14k Italy) not sure if its legit but taking in to have looked at.....(hope to find out later today). 2 tokens, one from Henry Ford Museum (found near Fostoria). 1 Zippo lighter (nothing special). 3 keys, 1 zipper, 1 dog license. Hoping to get back out after this rediculous heat wave. Good luck all------------


----------



## tftfan

cool finds !


----------



## ironmountain

nice finds trickling in.... nice work on the hunted to death park plumb....
 I was at the inlaws for the week prior to the 4th....
 Noleakjohn ended up being up that way also! Was so cool to get with someone else to dig in a spot that actually has nice glass.
 His cousin/her hubby/wife and cute little grand daughter and myself and my daughter all met up.
 went to a spot close to their house. too many roots!!!  was like a 30' steep slope to the ground and it was gently sloped to a swamp area.

 decided to go to another spot where it looks like they'd burned a bunch of glass...

 this place was awesome! his wife and grand daughter had the MD and found meds..
 You can drive right up to the edge of it. 
 200yds of field and then an incline to another swampy area...
 there were bottles everywhere...walking in I found a few Calumet Bottling Co busted up bottles, we found a billion moonshine/handthrown crocks that were broken... it was literally glass city...alot of it was busted up..had to work for the glass not busted..
 we were literally digging under trees on the slope and pulling glass out...see a small depression, dig it up and kneel in it and end up shoulder deep under a small tree with glass in a hole under it....

 John and I ended up pretty much just pigging in a dirt hill at the end...
 was great fun! He also gave me a Kilmer's sample bottle...
 we found an old toilet pretty much whole...

 I have some pics I'll post...

 after we dug and I went back to inlaws, we went home the next day and left for DC for the week...4th in DC was awesome...
 wasnt as crowded as I thought it would be....our hotel was right downtown washington and it seemed more like a college campus than a big city.
 get out, walk 5 blocks to the white house and go from there.... everything was free to get into and we literally walked 10-15miles per day..
 haven't been out since we got home... been way too hot!
 pic of the jug and a few dose bottles...one's decently old, other two early 1900's...


----------



## ironmountain

i grabbed a ton of stuff from the autoparts field at inlaws....
 a large old steel kettle..the heavy kind with the spring looking handle... up here we use those for camp... put it full of water on the woodstove so you have hot water and it helps humidify.... a couple bent up aluminum pans... those are used up here for throwing water in the sauna (pronounced: sowna)...

 some horse tackle from the farm...
 parts..more parts...

 ill post some more so bear with me....


----------



## ironmountain

some oil/soda cans, license plates and a sweet cylindrical gas tank.


----------



## ironmountain

bunch of enamelware.this is just a bit of it...wife loves this stuff..rusted out etc..or not..found a very nice shape coffee pot..rest were a bit jacked up....


----------



## ironmountain

a pair of the headlamps I snagged...still shiny, glass still intact..


----------



## ironmountain

sweet studebaker split windshield glass... I realized I was standing on some metal which turned out to be a hood for a Studebaker..was in great shape with the emblem etc...next to it was all of the chrome for the front and one of the corner windows......
 these were propped against a tree 5' or so away...
 herculite as 4-28.... dirty, but no scratches...nice little oem find..

 also found a bunch of oil cans...nothing conetop or anything.... a nice log cabin tin can..the Towle's cabin shaped one with the screw down top...


----------



## ironmountain

A Stewart Warner radio.. model 102-A...

 here's some more car part stuff...trim/chrome pieces etc... also another sparton horn and another trico windshield wiper motor....


----------



## ironmountain

a Park Brewery bottle...top was sliced off...nice heavy bottle though....


----------



## ironmountain

some sauce/condiment/pickle bottles...
 left one is amethyst, middle is clear, right one is aqua and heavy...aqua one has a wavy lip...
 that little round globe looking one says blah blah French Co... perfume maybe...top is broken off, but it seems too narrow for a mustard....
 the torpedo we found was cool..no embossing and the lip broken off...still a first find for me....


----------



## ironmountain

some random bottles I kept.... the dark green ones have a nice coloring to them so I kept them...seams are rally rough and pronounced on them though...

 k..that's it for now...i have a few tubs full of stuff in the garage....

 my best find at the parts house was a 5" c-clamp...light surface rust..knocked that off and bam...


----------



## ironmountain

Rich...you're the milk bottle findingist person I know...
 Would you happen to have an Osborn Dairy milk from Sault Ste Marie, Mich?

 a professor I know at NMU has been looking for one "forever".... I know you find 450 milks per day, hoped you might have one....


----------



## permaspooked

Nice stuff!!!! i recently picked up a garret f2, havent had any real time to use it thow.


----------



## MIdigger

Iron, no I dont have that one, but shall keep an eye out for it. I do have a Pokemon  card question for you--- got a box of items and found 4 of those things--they are gold colored metal cards, one is in a protective holder. Are those things worth anything?.

 Hit a small school area which was dug up for some work on pipes. I did snatch up a 1935-D buffalo nickel and about 40 cents in assorted change at lunchtime.


----------



## permaspooked

Sounds like the gold plated pokemon cards that where offered at burger king years back.

 http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=330954891418


----------



## MIdigger

Thanks Perma-- I checked around and it looks like they may bring a few bucks but not much. Dang necklace I detected was also a cheap knockoff.... However, I did get that Schrade I-quip tool in a box of junk I only paid $5 for so that looks to be bringing 70 or so on ebay.
 Found some new spots to detect but just too miserable to go out today. Plan on hitting some areas Saturday. Til then--rummage sales and flea market finds. Good luck all.


----------



## permaspooked

> ORIGINAL:  MIdigger
> 
> Thanks Perma-- I checked around and it looks like they may bring a few bucks but not much. Dang necklace I detected was also a cheap knockoff.... However, I did get that Schrade I-quip tool in a box of junk I only paid $5 for so that looks to be bringing 70 or so on ebay.
> Found some new spots to detect but just too miserable to go out today. Plan on hitting some areas Saturday. Til then--rummage sales and flea market finds. Good luck all.


 
 Not a problem, Had the whole set when i was younger.


----------



## ironmountain

LOL I just saw this and was going upstairs to get the kids' sets...

 I have so many Magic/Yu Gi Oh/Pokemon cards... I sat down one weekend and inventoried all of them... that was like, 1-2k cards...
 did all of our hot wheels and Maisto cars too.... 
 going to be a big fun time getting all of this stuff situated and listed/sold.... I have almost 7 sprial notebooks full...

 Nice pick on the nickel...

 daughter and I went to the gas station- they have Code Red fountain soda...omg...it's like crack...found a 48 nickel...

 k..off for now..guy on MD forums is up and we're going to go hunting


----------



## MIdigger

Well, Ive found some more tokens and coins (maybe $4 or so). Did a clean up after a local event and came away with some goods. A 1,000,000.00 bill that I thought was a genuine $100....no such luck. But cleared about $14 in returnables, some nice new Nike Dual fusion shoes, some new shirts, D rings, and other odds and ends.

 Hope everyones finding some goods.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit an after the fair--fairgrounds in another county yesterday for a few hours. I found a VW bug (hot wheels or match box) a rubber frog, 2 brass collar dog clips, a brass door piece, $3.63 in change, and a 1954 silver dime, and a 1944-s wheat cent. Hope everyones getting some time in detecting.


----------



## Bottleworm

Been detecting lately and haven't found much. My dad is always at work so I have to walk to places. Found a 1944 P silver nickel in my front yard. And about a $1.20 in a neighbors yard but the ground is way to dry to detect the parks around here. Will get out after it rains some. Hopefully.......


----------



## myersdiggers1998

This is all I find , commons , one 57 wheat and a 46 nickel.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> This is all I find , commons , one 57 wheat and a 46 nickel.


 
 Go detect those abandon houses man. I bet there is some old stuff in that ground including bottles.

 you can get that new stuff at the bank on payday


----------



## Bottleworm

Got out this morning for a few hours with my dad. We found about $2.00 worth of clad and then I found the goodie of the day. I was detecting under this tree where I found a SLQ a couple years ago and got a high tone but then would go down to the penny signal so I dug it and 3 inches down I saw a nickel. I was thinking Jefferson but nope a 1936 Buffalo Nickel in awesome shape. It was a good morning.


----------



## Bottleworm

Went out this evening around my block. Had a very good night also. Right along the sidewalk I got a real nice tone and I thought silver. Nope 5 inches down I see a coin. I then thought wheat. Nope. I rub it a little and see the wreath of an Indian Cent. Got home and cleaned it up. 1879 Indian cent my second. Then I went back out and right along the road I got a nice tone and it was a nice 1936 Wheat penny. I then tried for at least an hour trying to find a silver but without luck. Going to take it easy for a while now. Good luck out there everybody!!


----------



## MIdigger

Glad you all are getting some finds. I went back to the Warrior Dash event, and combed an area and came away with 20+ Warrior dash medals/ribbons (cleaned and on C/L $$), plus about $3 in coin, 1 1938 wheat cent, and the best find..................a kids cast metal ME-109 WW-2 German fighter that looks like it was buried in the 40s.
 Hit a ballfield as a last try, got another $2 in change, 2.50 in returnables, 3 softballs, and checking the dumpster---someone cleaned their garage out and left me about 35lbs of 1/2" and 3/4" copper pipe, fittings, electric motors, and a batch of brass fittings too. Once again, score for the Sultan of Scrounge!.  Good luck all.


----------



## ironmountain

man you guys are scoring!
 you're tearing up on the old coins bottle.
 Rich, i'm not even going to start on what you find. you're like Fred Sanford's messiah....
 if you're out crawling and you see a powerlifting looking guy with short hair and glasses following you, it's not me..seriously....

 got out the other day.... found nothing but casings and bullets and headstamps....

 I finally was able to get through just the books I have lying around..
 quite a few first editions and a few weird ones...

 a book on folk songs
 a book on plantation songs
 both have the music etc...nice books...
 a nice 60's Glenn (published by Chilton) Foreign Car Repair Manual
 some Stephen King fe's that i have doubles of
 some Kosinski
 a few signed cookbooks

 the weirdest books that are actually worth quite a bit:
 sincere's min-bike manual... was at the library with daughter and they have a few huge carts of books for .25cents.
 Saw this and it reminded me of the mini-bike that i had at my grandfather's house when i was a kid.
 who knew that it's a 1st ed, 1st printing and is rare as heck? i saw one go on a forum for 350..crazy.
 The Eugenics book I found: 
 Parenthood and Race Culture.  1st ed,looks to be never read...1909.  Eugenics is a bit disturbing....there's a nice wiki on it.
 The Law of Land Contracts... 1922...asher l cornelius. this is one of the seminal books on land contracts...

 daughter found the best one yet:

 she picked it up at thrift store we were bumming around at:
 The perfect way; or the Finding of Christ  by Anna Bonus Kingsford 1888 and Edward Maitland.
 this one is a revised enlarged edition. basically 2nd edition.

 She wrote it when she was quite young. 
 she was a Hermetic Qabalist..
 she died at 41 of pneumonia.

 sent in pics and description for a estimate to a pretty well known auction house to see if it's worth the time for them to actually appraise it and auction it...

 here's a pic of the cover....wife calling...


----------



## MIdigger

Most interesting Iron, Indeed I do find a lot of "junk"...I even have my tag along trained to watch the ground. I did find a first ed of Gone with the wind, but the bindings busted and I see theres different first ed. May need your help to see if its worth anything.
 Hope to hit some detecting spots this weekend too.
  Theres more festivals coming up so hope to do some clean ups there, and hope to do some digging soon also. Good luck all, Rich


----------



## ironmountain

i can help with the book.. 
 if it's repairable by a professional binder, it won't kill the value too much (will run 300 or so to repair it).

 A "true first edition" of that book would be an uber find. I would drive down there and carry your detector for you...
 there were only 10,000 printed.
  MacMillan published it
 May 1936 

 there's also the "normal" first edition ppl find.
 it was printed in June of '36.

 Here's a good page to read what a first edition of the book will look like with a pic.

 http://www.jenericbooks.com/blog/2005/11/gone-with-wind.html

 a june '36 edition usually runs 50-600 bucks..depending on condition and if dust jacket is there.
 a true first edition from May can run up to 45k depending upon if it's signed and/or in great condition.

 still an awesome find...



 You say festivals and I automatically think of Festival downtown Grand Rapids....2billion ppl and all of those drunk ones there...
 or the Ionia Free Fair.  

 It's nice to see that ppl can find time to get out and enjoy the weather and some digging/detecting.

 Daughter has soccer practice today. They made tournaments this year. Which is amazing. it's rec soccer and everyone looks like a lemming.
 the boys don't trust the girls so they all swarm the ball while my daughter yells from the goal for them to spread out...quite comical.

 The field is the one I posted pics of before that's right next to that old barn/tunnel/foundation. I'm either going to wander there or walk down the road 1/4mile and hit the early 1900s park with beach and small lake that Ford built. 
 Now that I think of it, That's where the portage spot is that wife uses when they go rafting. Shallow, slow moving, been a portage site since only Native Americans lived here... might be worth it to take a walk and kick up some bank...

 have fun today and good hunting!


----------



## Plumbata

Had a quick spot of detecting today. 2 zincolns, 6 copper memorials, and 4 wheats; a 1920-S (great shape), '24, '28, and '38. Found all the wheats in the last 15 minutes, so I'll be going back to see if more old coins are floating around that area. The last silver I got was a 1944 P war nickel in change last week, I prefer to detect them though. Good luck hunting people.


----------



## riverdiver

Dirt fished a nice 1929 Merc today, my local high school did some logging and ended up scraping off about 12" of loam and leaving a nice depression for me to detect.


----------



## riverdiver

1929 merc close up.


----------



## riverdiver

lets try that again...


----------



## MIdigger

Alright, some silver, great RD. I cleaned up after a local (annual) event. Came away with $1 Anthony coin, 9 qtrs, 12 dimes, 2 nickles, 91 pennies (one `44 wheat) 5 tokens, a cats name tag, some aluminum, 1 earring, 2 returnables, a small dog screw-in style steel retaining pole, (still has the price tag on it) for about 2hrs walking.
  Hope to do a bit more this weekend. Good luck all. Taking a 13 day break before starting back to college...


----------



## riverdiver

I had a much better day yesterday in the silver area with an 1861 SLQ, an 1840 SLD an 1862 IH fatty and an 1866 Shield nickel. Also got one pipe bowl, some stems, 2 scrapers some marbles and some clad coins.


----------



## deenodean

I met a guy who really enjoys metal detecting. He has found many coins and other items. Here is his best find so far: 
 A 1821 British Sovereign Gold coin, condition = dead mint !! ... He has it in a plastic case .


----------



## cobaltbot

Very Nice!  You're in a HOT spot!!


----------



## deenodean

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Very Nice!  You're in a HOT spot!!


 
 Trust me , it is NOT my spot. I don't know the location. I wish I took more pictures of his other finds. I dont have a metal detector either. Maybe someday I'll invest in one.


----------



## ironmountain

you're killing it river... love that mercury...very good shape... Silver coins I find up here tend to be in great condition like that as well...clad is an entirely different story....

 Was at the inlaws for the past 6 days... we were busy pretty much the entire time... mom in law had her knee replaced (left one 2 months ago..now the left), so we were up there to help around the house. Son went with father in law to put in a commercial door and hang some sheetrock... he pays him well! 10-15 an hr depending on what they're doing.  he's been saving his money for the band florida trip and his europe trip for music next year..

 wife,daughter and I cleaned the entire house. picked 12quarts of blueberries behind the farmhouse and picked another 6quarts yesterday. So many green ones ripening within a few days of each other....

 we have 6 quarts in our freezer..no idea what i'm going to do with all of that. Sure I'll find something.

 mom, wife, son, daughter and I drove the 2 hrs to Marquette for a dr appointment for mother in law. 
 twins that son knows from band camp invited him to watch them in West Side Story.  
 Was kind of cute...we're in the thrift store next to theater purchasing tickets... the thrift store money goes to the theater for renovations etc...
 we find out the guy behind the counter is the girls' dad. he says "oh, you're the Charlie I hear so much about".  
 Brings the girls over to say hi and they wouldn't let go of him for almost 10mins. was cute to see. 
 As musically gifted as he is and loving movie/play/musical scores, he's never been.
 Was pretty neat to see his reaction to that production...
 they were quite good. The lead guy had a michael crawford sound and the lead girl had a Julie Andrews posture/poise but was dead on for sarah brightman in the upper range.  this girl was insane..seriously... she sings high enough to make your ears hurt....
 When they sang together it was like listening to crawford and brightman singing together....

 enough of the backstory..
 bummed around the farm after picking berries and mowing.. found a Quirky soda bottle and quite a few Bosch steel cans with very little surface rust...also a few pabst...
 found a weird looking squat?.. i'll have to get a pic of it.

 Oh...at the thrift store i saw a nice looking squat... was something something brothers from louisville kentucky...had a weird script. kind of blocky at the ends of the letters..like they all made a 90degree...
 had it snugged in newspapers and rolled up in a sweatshirt.... didn't stop son from tossing books i'd found there onto it and busting out a hunk....

 MD'd the small park near inlaws last night. Went there just for copper and clad/jewelry if I hit it.  2 old baseball fields there..my father in law played on them when he was a kid. he showed me where the concession stand was when he was a boy and a few other places. They tore about 5acres of earth up over the past few years to make a couple of soccer fields. Tons of rock and dirt piled up. Saving that copper for last.

 I didn't make it more than 15' from my truck the entire time I was there... Every couple of feet I'd hit copper. Picked up 1lb or so. quite a bit of quartz woven through...going to clean it up and see if there's silver. 
 father in law was pretty excited about the copper finds (he loves it when we find it and bust the poor rock off of it).

 he told me about a few "hidden" mine ruins with piles of poor (mine) rock full of copper.. might be hitting that next time we go...

 k..my verbosity has gotten the best of me... i'll post pics of the copper when i get it cleaned.


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## tftfan

Little better. [] You folks are finding some COOL stuff !


----------



## ironmountain

nice TT...always good to pull up the unexpected coin like that..means there's more to be had!


----------



## MIdigger

I see you all are making some finds!. Havent found much old stuff, mainly spendable change (about $12.00) from parks and schools. Only a couple of 1950s wheats as of late.

 Rummage sales havent produced to much in the way of good finds. Hope to go digging and detecting this weekend. Got a German shepherd pup last week so hes keeping me busy, along with 4 more college courses. Iron if you get some silver in that quartz send some pictures along. About the only metals I am gathering is brass items from the rummage sales. That and the 2 duoble end axe heads I got for .50 cents each. Going to pick up a couple handles and refininsh them for indoor decor.

 Good luck everyone.


----------



## ironmountain

no problem Rich...

 i found this hunting that auto parts mecca next to the farm:
 an old brass cylindrical gas tank....
 still has the valves, gauge, cap and adjustment thingies....yes..thingies...
 bigger than it looks...
 it's 15"x5 1/2" and heavy...


----------



## Plumbata

Cool gas tank, could it have gone on a particularly early motorcycle? Any markings? Looks like it might be a good one.


----------



## ironmountain

no markings other than parts/model numbers for the two valves... I scoured it looking for faint writing, stamping etc...nothing.
 are these hard to find?
 I was going to toss it up on eBay to add to the "wife wants a Glock and daddy wants a tablet and a new MD" fund.
 Most references to the 2million search terms I entered show motorcycle gas tanks, floats etc...
 I've seen a few pics of this type of tank on Model T's on forums when I've searched...
 I've seen pics of them on old Ford Model A/T cars...

 This guy didn't have any cycles or boat parts there... it's all car stuff....

 a cpl more pics..maybe someone can help ID it!


----------



## ironmountain

closeup of the fittings part #s


----------



## ironmountain

pic 3#
 didn't pull the glass out to clean it


----------



## ironmountain

the dials attached to the brass fittings...
 one is bent and still has the needle...the one that isn't bent up, is missing it...


----------



## ironmountain

still trying to figure out this transmission i found...
 looks like a transmission for a mid 40's Packard....
 only numbers/markings i've found:
 I/1? 1136238-8
 H under that
 i have pics somewhere..have to dig them up and resize them.


----------



## riverdiver

I went diving yesterday after some heavy rains in my area looking to scare up some goodies and I found a rusty bayonet, a severely corroded Civil War Federal Eagle button (I), some pottery, clads, a clay pipe, ammo and an odd shaped little bullet, I think they are sometimes called a "cleaner".


----------



## ironmountain

very cool.  Neat enough to see MD ppl pulling up CW era stuff. Seeing what comes from a river is way better.


----------



## MIdigger

Those are some neat finds. I hit 4 different areas in the thumb of Mich. Only came away with $3.40 in change, one 1940-S wheat penny, and a 1946 Roosevelt. 1 marble (while plucking a penny), and 1 small 5 cent token.
 Hoping to get out later this week. Good luck folks!


----------



## Plumbata

I'm back in Columbus, Ohio and since I don't have any dumps really worth digging here (still looking), MDing is the next best recreational activity. Did some curb detecting yesterday and found the following:

 13 quarters
 8 dimes
 23 copper memorials
 8 zincolns
 2 wheats; '45 and '47 D

 And the prize, a 1942 Washington quarter in very nice shape. Must have been lost by the late 40s. It was the 4th coin I dug and was 3 inches down, so I was hoping to find more silver in the area. No such luck but considering how the detector is not only essentially obsolete but also half-broken (it won't ground-balance when powered on so I have to override that step) I can't complain. Having used it off-and-on for 21 years means that experience with the machine and familiarity with tones compensates for the diminished functionality.

 Had a woman who owns a restaurant on the street I was detecting come out and ask if I "do this for a living?". Heh, well she went on to ask about finding 2 wedding rings she lost recently (one a "20,000 dollar ring"), and later it came out that she thought one was down a metal yard drain and another might be lost in a closet. I patiently explained that the detector would not function in such situations and then suggested that she get a pinpointer probe to use at her leisure.  She was quite happy with the tip and gave me a nice discount to her business should I ever drop in. Hope she finds them.

 The situation kinda illustrated the misconceptions typical people may have of detectorists. I'm smack-dab in the middle of OSU's off-campus residential area and students are everywhere. The occasional disrespectful statements or upturned noses seems to suggest that some think I am homeless/poor/grubbing up dirty change for a living, haha. Maybe they're just a bit leery of a scruffy longhair wielding a folding, dangerous-looking military shovel/pick, heh. Alternately, some people who have an offhand understanding of the hobby are genuinely interested and come up to talk, and I gladly give them the rundown in hopes that they may be inspired to get a detector and go hunting old coins.  I figure that taking the time away from swinging the coil to address the curious people, instead of being curt and gruff, will give them an overwhelmingly positive view of the hobby and its practitioners.  Many say they they've never seen anyone in-person detecting before, so making an overwhelmingly pleasant first-impression will, in a small way, make the world a friendlier place for all detectorists.


----------



## cobaltbot

Love the finds you are making in that river Matt, can't believe how many marbles and other items are in there, the CW stuff is just great.  Good job with the public Plummy, the bottle and MD community need all the good will ambassadors we can get!


----------



## ironmountain

that's one of the downsides of MD'ing.  I haven't had anyone give me a hard time or given me a snide look while detecting. So far it's been positive.
 just have to keep up the positive attitude and educate people....


----------



## riverdiver

I went diving yesterday and recovered a holed 186? 2 cent piece and a 1923 Canadian penny. There was a bunch of other stuff like clad coins, marbles and 2 rings but these are my highlights. 

 Thanks for looking


----------



## riverdiver

The other side...


----------



## riverdiver

All of the finds together, down in front is an unfurled sterling ring, also found a copper one with an "A" on it. I went to the local PD and turned in the CC as it was issued this month.


----------



## crystal

[] GOOFY GIRL COMMENT:  I'm new, first post:  I'm so happy I stumbled on this site!!  I live in SW Missouri and am fairly new to old glass and bottle collecting but I am lucky enough to live in an old town with creeks (cricks) full of old bottles and treasures and recently I rescued my fathers 1970's Garrett Electronics "The Hunter" metal detector out of his closet after 20 years of retirement.  I spent the day trying to figure out the dam***d whistles, dings, and cracks that my father seemed to know as a second language when I was a kid.  I dug the dirt floor out of the shed thinking the machine was indicating "treasure" when in fact, it was indicating high iron content in the rocky soil..MAYBE?? Anyway, my treasure report:  5 pieces of aluminum foil, 2 rocks, a sore back, 3 blisters, 5 nails, a door hinge and a renewed love of BOTTLES!  []


----------



## cowseatmaize

> ORIGINAL:  crystal
> 
> [] GOOFY GIRL COMMENT:  I'm new, first post:  I'm so happy I stumbled on this site!!  I live in SW Missouri and am fairly new to old glass and bottle collecting but I am lucky enough to live in an old town with creeks (cricks) full of old bottles and treasures and recently I rescued my fathers 1970's Garrett Electronics "The Hunter" metal detector out of his closet after 20 years of retirement.  I spent the day trying to figure out the dam***d whistles, dings, and cracks that my father seemed to know as a second language when I was a kid.  I dug the dirt floor out of the shed thinking the machine was indicating "treasure" when in fact, it was indicating high iron content in the rocky soil..MAYBE?? Anyway, my treasure report:  5 pieces of aluminum foil, 2 rocks, a sore back, 3 blisters, 5 nails, a door hinge and a renewed love of BOTTLES!  []


Welcome X 10, what a great first post!!!![][] I love it!!!!!!!!!
 I hope you stick around.


----------



## MIdigger

Went scratching around the cass river this weekend. Found about $5 in various change, 1 little Cleo 3/4 oz lure (new type no naked woman on this one) and a old brass belt buckle. One nice find was an apple tree (of which I swiped some great tasting apples). Plus dug a few bottles (sodas). Nothing old in the coinage this time. Going back this weekend. Good luck everyone!!.


----------



## MIdigger

SILVER----- well, I spied this Kennedy 69-D while in the bank, sitting in the tellers change holder. Yep, its only 40%, but getting it at .50 and (todays coinflation prices) its $3.21 in silver.
 I went back and hit the river banks again and found a gold (PLATED) ring, some fishing odds and ends, and another $1.62 in change. 3 quarters in one hole...unfortunately, none silver!. Going to hit some spots this weekend and hope to find some new things. Got the GF a detector so shes learning the machines too.
 Oh and finally got a new digital camera, so with her help maybe I can post some pictures of this stuff. Good luck all...

 Iron--any snow up there yet? weve been having some cold spells down here and frosts. Seems like this month has already been like October. Have a feeling its gonna be REALLY cold and snowy this Winter (Im hoping for a short warmer winter--probably wont happen).


----------



## ironmountain

sounds like you've been busy Rich..
 no snow yet. Like you, we've had some cold spells. frost in the morning and such..usually warms up during the day. 
 I was going to hit the hotel site hard today, but decided to wait a cpl more weeks so the foliage there can be totally dead and creek will be more dry.
 i'd rather shovel dirt with a bit of semi-solid muck vs wet nasty muck.

 Guy that used to be wife's supervisor was in town last night (he lives 1hr away in Menominee..on the Menominee river) and invited us out for dinner.
 He said he was repairing an old fence on one of the 40's he owns and walked off a bit to water a tree and was standing next to an old coyote trap.
 He said the tags were from the teens....

 he told me to go out whenever I want to dig/md....
 he's pulled copper arrowheads out of the riverbed next to his dock and in a couple of his 40's. 
 and "you can have all of those stupid old bottles piled up"...
 wife rolled her eyes and told him not to tell me that because I'd be on his couch for a week.

 will be a nice area to hit for late fall.

 Nothing else going on here...


----------



## dehd221

My son and I found this yesterday no clue what it is???? This is the front


----------



## ironmountain

dehd..i posted in the other thread....looks like the cap on a tassie for a fountain pen...
 the logo there looks like a nib on a fountain pen. the tassie is the bezel piece on top of the cap and what you have there looks like the button/cup shaped piece that goes in the tassie.....
 pretty cool find....

 I hit up the creek/hotel the other day....was nice and cool out and wanted to dredge the creek/muck a bit....
 went toward the rr tracks and found some shards in the marshy grass at the edge....
 put the garden rake in and hit glass immediately. Some nice old shards and some 30-40's shards.
 pulled out a few generic dose/med bottles...
 I was pulling the slop onto the bank next to me in a trench I'd dug.. I looked down and saw what I thought was the arm of an anchor with a palm on it...the "typical" anchor... I reefed on it and it turned out to be a car part... that was what I think is a foot pedal attached to the wheel well?
 also found 8 piston connecting rods...and some other misc pieces....
 that all took a few hrs so i headed back to the truck. The grass/foliage is still high there so I just poked around. Found another small sauce/food/condiment bottle under a tree... the kind that looks like a really small milk bottle....

 going to head back up there this week-weekend...whenever it's cool again.  

 hope you guys are finding the fun stuff....

 here's a pic of one of the piston rods and the hunk I pulled out...


----------



## MIdigger

Just a short note...hit campground, 102 coins and g/f found 40, couple wheats (1940s vintage) a few lures, sinkers, 1 brass ring (size 12). Will check back in soon, Iron will read up your post later. Looks promising for something. Good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

Ok the last few days have brought in about $10 plus in change, a solid brass Army button, Farm marlette spindle pc marked 1909, a Crane Co Bridgeport Conn GEM brass fire hose nozzle marked Patent June 23 1903, 1 tennis ball, 1 Franklin small football, 2 softballs, 1 brass ring, 3 wheat cents 1928 the earliest, an ammount of 380 shell casings, a 32 cal bullet (removed from school grounds), a 50ft electrical cord (scrap metal) some fishing lures, and other scrap metals. 
 Back at it after Thursdays midterms. Good luck all.


----------



## ironmountain

you must have an entire pole barn just for the stuff you find...

 and you find the most random stuff! 
 haven't been back to the hotel site yet...it's been raining..Been stuck in the house doing housework...


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Nah Iron, I wheel and deal it!... Yesterday we got out for a bit = Double silver!!..1st we went to a local park and I wandered off in the direction of some large oaks. At the base of one I got a sound and dug up (rang in as a quarter) a sterling broach shaped item, weighing about 1/2 oz. Also found about $4 between me and the g/f. At the ball fields I got a strange back and forth blip 1/10 cent-quarter and dug up a sterling ring. We were out maybe 2 hours. I also found the top to an old oil lamp with the wick holder and the side turn knob. I think it said A&S MFG Climax on the knob in old script. Have to double check as I haven't looked that item up yet for my own research.That one old campground I hit 2 times and pulled 100 plus coins per trip. Only saw one other detectorist. G/f seems to be getting the hang of it though, she finds a lot of quarters. Shes of the mind any "vacant" land should be detected....not minding who owns it....I have to remind her that's not the way it works...We operate within the law.. No permission = no detecting. Yesterday she thought she beat me monetarily...$2.03, and then I counted my findings..$2.43. I told her its not a competition! (although I didn't tell her the coins meant nothing--the silver is what mattered!). The campgrounds she pulled maybe 40 coins the first time and 60 plus the 2nd and thought that sucked because she didn't find as many as me....Women!.Hoping to get out detecting and digging this weekend if the rains let up. Should be great for detecting with the ground saturation. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Dang. she's as hardcore as you! I think you find as much stuff in one day as I do in a year.. I haven't been able to get out at all this past week. Weather has been kind of crud.miserable drizzle or rain.Cant wait for firearm season..not for the hunting, but for the digging. guy on CL is looking for as many amber beer bottles as he can get...i laughed.Daughter and I have piled at least 1k of them on the rims of the dumps we've hit on the farm..and there are thousands to go...i told him i'd start him off with a few trash bags full... said he'd pay .20c per...more than fair for me considering I have to just get a bag, stand in one spot and fill it up. To top it off..Last night I took daughter and her friend around to get some candy..Daughter says she's hot, opens the back window, window stays down..in the rain.the motor/switch/carriage are all good..it came off of the track...i had to ghetto close it last night..no way i was going to open that panel in the pouring rain with lightning.. I've been organizing all of the stuff I'm getting rid of... Have the '53 Higgins almost torn apart. Cleaned up the back and rear hubs last night...now i just need to get the handlebars off and the front crank... That early 70's schwinn I'm ripping apart is pretty clean... all original. from the handlebars to the tires and rims.Started going through the 200+ classical albums my neighbor gave me when they moved out of state a month or so ago...Most of them were rarely, if at all, played. Still shiny and clean with not even a smudge....All classical/chamber/choir music..many are pretty rare...a few sell up to 300$.. Figure 2-3k on the low side.oh..you've got to see this knife we picked up and then sold within an hr... it's a Bark River Knife..the hand is a pinecone...


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Iron, cool knife!. Sounds like you have a lot of "stuff" there too. We hit a few new spots. Pulled some wheats '42, '46, and a 53-S. I also pulled another sterling ring (pretty small), and the G/f pulled a '44 mercury dime. We also pulled some copper 3/4 inch pipe. I dug a piece (rang in as $1) about 8 inches down and was folded up, weighs maybe 3lbs, and she found a "stick" length about 15 inches long. Coins are nice but that coppers going for good $$ too. Clad we probably pulled about $6 more in. Going after class today. Met another detectorist and he has some spots he wants to try as a group effort. Said sure we will try.The rains have gone, so Iam sure the ground will be good for finding new stuff. Have a new mascot I found too. Its a green rubber lizard I found (where Ive found the silver lately) Call him Looby the lucky lizard.... Good luck everyone.P.S.-- those metal detector ads are not of my doing that are attached to this thread. I do not endorse any ads, and haven't been asked to.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

nice pull on the copper! i haven't ever heard of anyone downstate that far pulling copper out of the ground.3lbs is a nice sized hunk too.  Glad the weather is finally breaking a bit for you guys down there. it's just been low 30's here and miserable. i can't believe how much clad you pull up. There must a ton of people with holes in their pockets down there. i like the lizard name. It's good that you found someone to MD with. My friend is always busy (owns a takeout italian restaurant..he makes everything from scratch and a coin shop.), so I go it alone. Unless wife/daughter want to come. Daughter has a basketball tourney tomorrow so won't be out then. Was going to take wife's friend to the hotel dig spot, but wouldn't want to disappoint her by telling her we have to pull it from the muck of the creek. She said she wants to "branch out".  She wants insulators now. The lines from the turn of the century are still parallel to the rr tracks.  Most of the poles are on the ground. The rest are almost on the ground. 6+ per pole. Saw a few milk glass ones there. Talking 2miles or so of them. I'm sure it's federal land and we'll just be able to look and not touch. I'm feeling pretty industrious lately.  Daughter and I are going to pull a few lawn bags full of amber beer bottles from the farm for the guy i talked to on CL that wants as many as he can get and is paying .20 per. (daughter says we're going to be rich because of all of the bottles). We need a new countertop. the one that was in here when we moved in 4yrs ago is horrid. We redid the cupboards to a chocolate brown and the countertop is that laminate fake butcher block stuff. Found a few websites where ppl use crushed/ground glass and resin to make countertops. I'm going to haul some amber/green/clear glass home and get some resin and make a sample. See how it turns out. GL hunting this weekend! going back to this ebay stuff..


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

That is an awesome countertop idea ironmountain. I think I remember you posting a picture of the cupboards. I would love to figure out something to do with the broken glass that I have. I may need your recipe if your project turns out.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Hey all, weve pulled over $25.00 worth of clad within the week, also found.. new scissors, a Detroit tigers hat (new), about 10 wheats, 5 rings, 1 large  boat anchor, a rod and reel combo, (Anchor almost new 20lbs--flea mkt item for sale!!), 17 sinkers, 1 bass lure, 8 tokens, a batman figuring (the thing was down 3 inches in the sand ..I was digging a large sinker and it was above the sinker), a copper shot cup, and yesterday digging I pulled 2 quart 1940s Atlas jars, 6 cobalts, 5 milks, 3 silverplate spoons, 5 hotwheels cars, and a brick that says sugar creek Ohio forestblend. Yep, plenty of weirdness finds!! plus lots of scrap copper/aluminum/brass......And today? Its *^&%$*&ing snowing. Arghhh. Man just when I was on a roll. Hope to be back digging and detecting by the weekend...tonight going down to 19...again--not happy!. Good luck all.


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

[] Helps to find more stuff with 2 detectors going doesn't it, Rich!


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Well, its a pain in the *** when she wants to slow me down (women), but shes learning to figure it out. Oh and heres one I must share....Were doing a park, and I hadn't found much, 3q,1d, 3p and she about the same...so shes detecting around a water hole (had been finding quarters).....I wander the other way and then hear "LETS go IM all wet".....seems Ms genius got too close to the water hole and fell in up to her waist. Now, Iam just shaking my head going why oh why did I bring her along.....then I look and shes standing with just her duds on and asking me for some warm clothes?? Huh? all I have is an extra hunting coat. She then says, Im cold, jumps in the car and leaves said pile of soaking clothes at my feet and says Im to cold to put them in a bag (yep had a garbage bag)....good grief...so I have to bag the stuff (should've tossed it in the waterhole), ruined my detecting trip, it was worse than dealing with a 3 yr old!!Yep, think Im going solo again, this one isn't the one!. PS on a good note the dipstick didn't get the detector soaked---then I maybe would've had an aneurism blow.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Back on track with the rains soaking the soil, lots to be found. 2 more silver rings, 1 Avon ring, 2 bullets, 2 tokens, couple more wheats (1919-D and 1951-D), a 1938 nickel, about $8.00 in clad--including a Geo Washington presidential dollar, more copper pieces, a brass pc from a horse bridle or something. An old combination lock, an old gas brass valve assembly and a few other odds and ends.On a good note, the g/f hasn't found any water holes to get near....But now complains she needs a detector with the pinpoint feature...being I plan on moving to Kentucky in spring...a delaying tactic (such as winter) may stave that off. Hope others are still getting out and finding stuff.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Ok so the weather turned cold. However, the local town had some pipe being installed so I hit the area (with the construction foremans approval). 1 old brass lipstick case, 1 Sterling ring, 1- copper ring, 5 pennies 1 dime (nothing old) some old scrap copper and brass bolts/fasteners...and an old shoe (well part of a shoe, could be pretty old not much left).Have some other places in mind, but today the crew wasnt working for some reason so until they grind up some new soil Ill wait for them. 21 degrees at current outdoors, hoping for a bit of a warm up. Going to be depressing if this lasts clear til March. Anyone else getting out or finding anything interesting?Tomorrow theres a coin show in the Flint area I may swing into and check out.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Update on last finds. After soaking the "lipstick case" its found to be a Schrade brass tire valve cover circa 1907 according to the writing on the base. Looks like another item for the local historical museum.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Man..you find scrap, money, bottles and now artifacts for museums.....I need to drive down and trail you around for a week or 5... Weather down there as cruddy as it is here?Was almost 50 one day and next day snow...Next day crusty frozen snow. since then it's just been bitter winds and random snow. Might be a good time to get myself to the creek and dig it up now that it's probably pretty solid, but not quite frozen.Anyone else getting out to hunt?


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Well we have a MINOR snowfall currently (the weather dolts call this a storm) good grief. No detecting or digging as of late. Frustrating as the last few years Ive be able to detect thru winter. Doesnt look like that this year!. Been looking at new equipment and doing research. Have some spots should we get a warm up. Good luck and happy holidays to all.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

I haven't done much either.  Was going to go back to wife's friends to pull cans and misc stuff, but they were out of town until the snow came... Still pretty nice out though. Warm enough to where the snow is getting that melty wet thing going on. Was thinking about hitting the hotel soon.  Ground isn't frozen, but it's been cold enough to hopefully solidify the muck enough to shovel it out. PM'd Rat to see if he wants to meetup and go slop through it for awhile. Website will hopefully be up in the next few days.  I hate PayPal..seriously... we had a normal personal account that we had upgraded to Advanced. Advanced is 5bucks a month and allows you to use their payment gateway for websites/shopping carts.  So we login, it says we have Advanced as our plan and gives us access to all of the tools. But when we give the info to our dev so she can setup the cart etc...it says we're denied. 5days on the phone with paypal. They had set us up for the next plan up which has a virtual terminal etc... had to refax documents to them so they could revert it back. What a waste of time! I'm in the midst of listing all of these records my neighbor gave me... oh here's one that people who watched Happy Days will love.... I present Suzi Quatro's album from Bravo magazine from Germany. This was 1976


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Well, were about locked down with the ice storm and frozen. Even sitting in the deer blind--only the rabbits are foraging. Suffering not being able to detect or dig. Got up early and took my Shepherd pup out for a walk in the woods. Ice made an interesting landscape in these parts. But Im done with that now that Christmas is here. We need 70 and sunny again!.Havent seen too many bargains of late. Been looking at maybe buying some detector equipment. Been thinking about that Minelab.....Waiting to see what new items come out. See a lot of the Pulse induction machines are all the rage (and pricey too).Waiting for the after Christmas sales looking at a new box. The G/f said she would buy me one so I am doing my homework.Funny Iron, I liked ole Suzi Q back then....lets see....I was 14 then. Well have you got any digging in up there before the winter shuts you down?.Merry Christmas all--Happy new year!.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Was out at Stonetown today and its partially frozen.  Dug a piece of iron with a hole in it but haven't washed it off yet.  I got a penny/dime hit on my White's XLT and it ended up being in this frozen plug of dirt.  I just read an article in W&E Treasures magazine about not damaging your finds so I brought the lump home to pour warm water on.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Artifact starting to show.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Ouch, just the bowl but if the handle had still been attached, the slow approach would have been worth it.  Has to be silver but almost looks like aluminum which it is way too old to be and it's too thin and solid to have held up in pewter?


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Back out at Stonetown today, it was very warm for winter, the ground recently saturated with rain and snow and thawed.  I find stuff under these conditions that my detector misses under other conditions so it pays to try on days like this.  Here's an in situ button shot, turned out to be a nice two piece w/shank decorated coat button.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Dug my 17th or 18th Large cent from there, can't read the date yet.  And a square washer, some copper wire and a little trash.  The ratio of trash to good finds is luckily very low at this site.


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

You should beep up a good something soon, Steve. I am glad your ground is okay for foraging yet.What did you ever come up with on the rocks in the woods formation? I am still wondering.Renee`


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Thanks Renee, I haven't had a chance to share that with the archy group yet Decembers mtg was cancelled.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

I have dug a few of those up too, Most recently in Millington, MI. Its too light to be silver, and doesn't seem to be aluminum. The ones I have are broke off such as your find too. No Identification (marks or lettering). Ive found a lot of silverplate stuff, and some sterling but the ones Ive found haven't the weight. I know its not steel either. Curious what you find it to be.  Happy new year all....


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Yes, seems too lightweight for silver, this sheath of wheat handle dug earlier seems even lighter and thinner.  Joyous new year and new discoveries too...


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Interesting. Were in the grips of winter here. No detecting or digging w/o explosives!! (ah the good ole days). Its definetley gloom and doom til March I believe. I dont think a winter thaw of just a few days would help. At the library now doing more research for Spring.Good luck to all.


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Hey Rich,We are in the deep freeze here too. Supposed to have a 62* below wind chill factor tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## surfaceone

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Hey SurfWe just had Christmas today & I was gifted a metal detector so your picture is "SO TRUE" for around here. Well, the directions say "Do not use it in the house".Renee`


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

That picture is great!, it truly captures the nice 20 plus inches of snow we just got.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Well on a good note the snows melting quickly, but I don't think the ground will thaw just yet. Plenty of new places to detect just need some warm up to get started.


----------



## TylerH

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

What type of detectors do you guys think a beginner should use. [8|]


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Well cost is a factor, but there are many good ones out there. Bounty Hunter 505s, Garrett Ace series, Tesoros (Iron can chime in on those). If your just a weekend warrior, you can buy for under $300/200 a decent machine. Its kind of like any consumer good, there's good, better and best. Some things to consider, weight, controls, type of soil you'll most encounter, and what are the targeted items your after? coins? relics?. Can probably get some info from your local library and online through Kellyco and others. Good luck.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

I recently bought a fisher F2 as a backup incase I have to send my 6t in for repairs. For $190 its one of the best detectors you can get. If its 500 or above I recommend the Whites MX5 or Garret AT-Pro.


----------



## reach44

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Tesoro Compadre was my first.  Wish I still had it.


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Still sitting with all this snow here. No detecting going on. Been cleaning equipment, chacking parts and replacing stuff, new batteries and cleaning the back packs out and refurbing them with new/fresh items. Looks like Mar6th spring break starts. I don't know if ill get to do any detecting here (before then) or have to wait to go south, hoping to get some warm weather next month.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

We're still frozen too. It's been -6 average for the past couple of weeks...discounting the bitter wind.Today feels warm...16 degrees.... The ice/snow on the roads actually melted today. Haven't seen bare roads in quite awhile. Glad that some ppl can get out and give updates and share finds! I've been hitting st vinny, a couple of local shops and the ReStore.and still selling off all of these records etc..etc...trying to keep busy when I can't MD/Dig..


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Heading down south with new girlfriend to KY, and VA areas. Hoping to do some detecting and antique snooping while down there. Spring break in 3 weeks. Sure hope it warms up.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Nice! glad someone gets away for a bit.I gave up on the penny countertop project. Wife took our huge apothecary jar to the bank and dumped all the change (no silver or anything..just clad) because it was getting pretty full.I jumped back on the genealogy train.My dad's father's Finnish side is easy to trace back. I'm letting my cousin do that part. There are pics, letters, diaries,bibles, records etc... I found something interesting when doing his mother's side.my grandmother's maiden name was Kelly.Her mother had married a Patrick Kelly.her father's last name was Marsh.her mother's Rickman.Found out that they were two of the african american pioneer families to the U.P.The Marsh family came over with William Penn and the other Quakers when they arrived.One of the Marsh guys lived with Penn and was given 5k acres by him.One came over in the 1600's and is one of the founders of Hartford, CT.. Revolutionary war fighters, dr william rickman was friends with Washington and Jefferson. he was voted as the director of hospitals by the continental congress.he's the scandalous one.he married elizabeth harrison...her dad signed the declaration. her young brother was the 9th president.they had no kids.jesse rickman lived across the border from dr marsh. (border of Va/NC). he was another rev. war vet at the same time as dr rickman.up to the early 1770s there was a william rickman living in the same town , same neighborhood as dr william rickman was when he married harrison. At that time he was married to a Katherine VanMeter and they had 4 kids.Her last in 1770. She died and Dr married harrison in 1775-1790.seems like elizabeth wanted to be greedy.in his will there were quite a few mentions of his children...those areas had been scribbled out. But there are 4 kids born during that time period previous to his marriage to harrison that grew up and played with the other rickmans across the border.she distributed dr rickman's estate amongst the members of her family... crazy to find books written about your families. there's more, but i found that pretty interesting. that's what i've been up to... in the house cold outside stuff..


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Wow, great historical find. My family (Dads side came from Germany circa early 1900s), Moms side came from Canada. Mom says her side is Heinz 57-- Eng/Irish/Dutch and Fr Canadian. Currently we just got over another 4 inches of snow dumped on us last night. Really sucks, but today and next few are to be in the high 30-40s. With some rain coming. I did however, view my first Robin at the girlfriends last Sat. No mistaking their sound, and better yet I saw it. Has to be a sure sign of Spring.Hoping she and I can do some Mding (shes a noob so I have to be patient with her). But she loves the old bottles and antiques. Figure we will be hitting the small towns down there. Just cant wait to see bare ground again.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

I'm glad that we weren't the only ones getting snow the other day. we picked up 4-5". then yesterday it was gorgeous out.hit 40degrees! we're supposed to get up to 10" by tomorrow evening. I don't mind the snow. It means it's not so ignorantly cold.I saw/heard birds the other day too.Was out with my Griffon the other day and she went on hard point at our neighbor's huge oak.Griffons are clowny and goofy, so I thought she was just being like that. I mean, this is a dog that will purposely carve a trench in the snow with her nose and bury herself on purpose. She then commences to get on her back and thrash around like her back is itching like crazy. ears flopping, tongue hanging out. Heard the birds and then saw them. Was a nice sound. Rich:was my pm detailed enough? I can get way more info if you need it.Oh. I know of a few spots that'll be really good. I'll get you some pics and such.


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

how's the weather down state? Has been decent the past week (10-25degrees) and last night it just dive bombed.was -5 last night at the basketball game. Was -21 this morning , -30something windchill..today is sit in the house day for sure.. anyone been out digging/md'ing or found anything new and interesting ? cabin fever!


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Got out for a bit today.  I've been frozen out of Stonetown since December but things are thawing and the ground is about 70% clear/30% snow at Stonetown but still almost 100% snow down in the valley I live in.   In some places I could get the shovel in, in others after 2 inches of mud I hit frozen ground.   Here's some in situ shots of a couple things I found today.  What gets me (in a good way) is that I've covered this same ground a hundred times but still get hits that weren't there before.  The first pic shows a coin on end in a frozen slab, the second a button in easier dirt and the third the other side of the muddy button.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

The coin turned out to be an unreadible at this point, large cent, number 19 or 20 from this site.  The button has major damage but made my day anyway when it turned out to be my second general service eagle button.  It's on the left next to the other one I found there.  It appears to be a slightly different design and a bit smaller and not as fat so I don't believe they were off the same coat.  This one has a readable back mark, the Scoville, Waterbury I'm guessing Conn one.


----------



## Dugout

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Your determination paid off.  Keep posting your finds. It was nice you were able to read the mark on the back of the one button. I am still waiting for you to explore the rock foundation in the woods.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Thanks Renee! good way to start off the year.  I think now it says Mfg. Co. not Conn which makes sense.  I'm still trying to get my amateur archy group to take on the diamond shape foundation, if they don't want to I guess I'll see if I can get permission to scratch around!


----------



## MIdigger

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Cool finds Cob-- I a got out the other day at a school yard. Its been a long winter. I did find my first 2014 coin---just a clad quarter but it was a find!!. Got some new equipment coming and hope to finish with college no later than fall then can reall get into the detecting mode. However, when spring hits Im hitting some new spots. Iron---weather just sucks. In my years on earth never seen anything like it. Global warming ....bull snot.


----------



## Dumpdiver

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Nice gets, I like finding old service buttons hopefully lost by the person who wore the uniform. One site I hit they paid a local farmboy to go to the Cival war instead of their son. It was nice to find a N.Y. Excelsior button thinking he made it home.     Don


----------



## Dumpdiver

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

I'm still swinging an old minelab sovereign xs 2a that could really use another coil if anyone has an old one they would be willing to sell or trade for some glass. I get a little excited sometimes and "might" have used mine for a brushwhacker on occasions. There isn't enough wire to soldier the next time. Thanks,    Don


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Thanks guys, today for my birthday I was gifted with a find at Stonetown.  Found a TREBLE GILT button with no gilt left but the cool find was a damaged 1824 Genl Andrew Jackson / Hero of New Orleans medalet, cool piece of history to add to the Stonetown story.


----------



## cowseatmaize

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Happy B-day Steve and nice to hear Stonetown is still giving up it's secrets.


----------



## cobaltbot

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Thanks Eric, just goes to show no place is ever completely hunted out, now if I can just get that place plowed....


----------



## ironmountain

*Re:  RE: So where are the detector reports??*

Happy Birthday!! I love some of the finds you guys get out east and down south.  CW and Rev. relics are so awesome.


----------



## Plumbata

Went detecting some torn-up curb strips today and scored the following: 8 quarters7 dimes26 copper memorials26 zincolns1 Harry Truman token and 1 1968 Shell token6 Wheats; 1916, '42, '44D, '45, 51, '57D And 1 sterling ring, 2.29 grams. Not much but my first silver of the year! Happy hunting all.


----------



## MIdigger

Nice Plumb-- I went out on my first serious hunt yesterday ( weather dolts said it would get to 60, yeah made 38). No I came away with--44-pennies, 6 dimes, and 1 quarter (nothing old). I also found a piece of copper threaded piping (weighs about 1 lb = $2.60 in these parts) 6 returnable cans ( all of .60 cents).On the way back I couldn't help myself and went snooping at an abandoned home site. I found a brass candle holder (kind of interesting piece), some mason jars (on had "Moms mason jar" and a woman embossed on the glass --never seen one of those before), some old coffee mugs (flea market items), an old measuring cup, some fishing lures, and a few old license plates.Hopefully the weather will finally warm up in these parts. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MIdigger

Got out again to a local school, 3q,11d,5n, and a 1/2 inch pc of copper tubing maybe 6 inches in length, which rang in as a .50-1.00 on the Whites mxt-p. Also found a girls dance medal (brass) with a ballerina on it, although the ribbon had deteriorated.


----------



## cobaltbot

Sounds pretty productive plus you never know what you might find, with the thaw the action should heat up.  I've never found a ring, I need to get off of Stonetown only and try some other sites.


----------



## MIdigger

Cobaltbot-- We went out yesterday and hit some schools, the lady friend found 1 silver ring 3 pennies and a dime. I found a ring, 2q, 4d, 11p and a small knotted chunk of copper. My ring was some pot metal skull ring. Hers--sterling. Looks like rain today, hope to get back out later this week. Good luck on finding your first ring!!


----------



## ironmountain

you guys make me sad....  we were up in Houghton at the inlaws for the past week.The snow in the backyard was up to the roof. Wife and I had to dig a tunnel and then make steps out of it justso the dogs could go outside. We came home thursday and the weather went to pot.  Freezing rain and snow all night long. Was still like that when I went to bed at 3... right now it's mid 50's and melty... this weather is ignorant. glad that someone's able to get out and dig. I can live vicariously.. I scored a few knives at the knife show I had a booth at.An Imperial when they were still made in the U.S.A Wards. Nice knife. All of the metal except for the blades is brass and stag scales.A Uticaand a SS Ranger Longhorn.. keep the hunt stories coming!


----------



## Plumbata

ironmountain said:
			
		

> this weather is ignorant.



Lol, yes it is. Not as bad here, but yesterday morning I went outside for the mail and it was way too warm for the sweats I had on. Went back in to get some work done, and by around 4 I was free and wanted to go detecting. On went my grubbing shorts and a t-shirt, but when I went outside it was around 40 degrees, hah. Figured I'd pass until today. Sounds like some nice knives BTW, I'm wondering if you ever deal with custom Damascus steel pieces? I've located a bulk supplier of Damascus steel billets in Pakistan and aim to try my hand at making some blades. No way they'd be professional, but I love the look of the metal and wouldn't mind practicing the art of knifesmithing with such starter material. I can look at one of those blades for half an hour and still be entranced. Anyway, I went out for more curb-strip action today, and shortly after starting a wonderful young woman came up to inquire about my activities. We ended up having a splendid, hour long philosophical/spiritual conversation which was decidedly refreshing for us both. She gave me her contact info and invited me to attend some pretty awesome-sounding events/groups I hadn't heard about. She also wants to go do some detecting, lol. It's great to meet like-minded people, uncommon as they may be. After she retired indoors, I found the following: 3 Quarters4 dimes1 nickel6 copper lincolnsa 1993 Star Trek pin that rang up as a half, heh1 1956 D wheat, and... a Silver 1947 Roosevelt, first silver coin of the year! Sweet as the silver is, that conversation was the real gem. After seeing hundreds of ignorant, superficial plastic people spinning in the hamster wheel that is their existence, rare folk like her help to restore my faith in humanity. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Plumbata

Also dug a gigantic bullet casing. A .50 cal. Browning M-2 machine gun round casing from 1943, made at the Lake City Army Ammunition Plant in Independence, Missouri (base stamped L C 43). Apparently the M-2s were used extensively on bomber and fighter planes during WW2. Dunno how this wound up in the curb strip. Any gunshot wound would be bad news, but getting blasted with one of these guys would be rather hard to recover from. Pic with the dime:


----------



## MIdigger

Nice finds Plumb- I find the .50s up near the bombing/arty ranges near deer camp (makes for good scrap metal). I like your idea on Damascus, I too, am a fan of the metal. I have a world history class at college and the professor does bronze castings--asked him about a bronze knife casting for display. Thought an early metal example would be a cool thing on the wall.Iron-good finds too. Looks like we may be up your way starting May1-6th. I hope the snows melted I wanted to do some detecting and snooping around up there.So our finds for yesterday, were somewhat interesting. 6q, 9d, 1n, 32p G/F got oldest coin she's found yet a 1917-P wheat cent, I got 1- 1958 wheat cent, 1 military button (Horstmann -Phila) and a kind of interesting pin. Playgrounds and recreation association of America pin circa 1915-1929. All taken from 2 play grounds we scoured. I saw on ebay the playground pins are going for about $5-$25 on ebay. Its in excellent shape for being in the ground so long.


----------



## MIdigger

Got out yesterday for a bit, 3q, 5d, 15p, 2 wheats 46-D and a 53-D. 3 returnable's, nothing really interesting, but was good to be out for a bit. Saw an old codger also detecting the fair grounds. With 60s forecast this week hoping to get out a bit more.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice finds Plumb! I like the .50cal. I've found a ton of black powder bullets across the street in the small park. I've also found .22's and some 30-30 casings.  Must have been a ton of hunting there before Ford made it a park. Nice that you can get out and hunt downstate Rich. You're starting the year off nicely.  My friend is a photographer and does alot of freelance work for most of the college and minor league teams in GR and the Tigers and Wings and concerts... He texted me a pic of the ballfield at Aquinas college...it was all green and pretty. We have barely any snow left. Two days ago it warmed up to the low 50's and the snow is pretty much all gone.Soggy ground though. Was thinking if any of you guys come up (LEON or yourself) I'd show you the hotel site or go MD a few old logging camps I was told about. Here's a Google Map of an area I was told about. Tower Truck Trail and Camp Truck Trail. They run through what looks like a cleared/logged out area. If you zoom closer on it, it's grey.  The river and small lakes near there are very old campsites. As soon as daughter and I have the chance, we're going to go out there and scout. Google Map:https://maps.google.com/m...gl=us&t=h&z=14 I'd like to say that the first week of May will be nice and the ground would be somewhat dried up....but we had 6" fall in one night last year or the year before in the middle of April! Cabin fever is setting in.  I've been spending free time cleaning up the old Disston saws wife found for 2$ each. Think we have 8 or so. A few mid 1800's and rest are late 1800s-early 1900s. Cleaning up the 3 knives I got at the knife show. Keep the finds coming!


----------



## Plumbata

Hope that snow melts fast Iron! Got some more curb strip detecting in. Aside from the usual clad and copper memorials, I got:A nice green 1911 Wheatie, and a '55 and '56 D.A 2.7 gram sterling ring. More silver, yay! Good luck everybody.


----------



## ironmountain

Plumb, do you just wander town and hit up curb strips, or just ppl you know etc?wow..nice ring find! good start to the year.I was going to go to my friend's house today and go psycho on his land with the MD and the shovel and backpack. Not sure if I mentioned his place (I probably did).1/2mile driveway. very old homestead farm.  his house is right on the edge of a huge bowl shape area that has it's own medium sized pond.1/4mi into the driveway on the right side, ground starts to slope downward into the bowl area and ends up being a 20+yd wide "valley" that leads to the pond.I'm thinking bottles. MD goodies. Gold possibly. I guess "back in the day" that area was like the "wild west".  saloons etc..He said there are supposedly remnants of stills all over there. Spring fed pond, deep in the woods with good cover...I have full permission to just show up and go do my thing whenever I want.  Didn't feel like it when I woke up to 4" of snow and 25mph winds! yesterday it was mid 50's and very very small banks of snow here and there. woke up today to ugliness. Kids had a 2hr delay. Same as last year though. We picked up 6" overnight in the middle of April.Keep the finds coming!!!


----------



## MIdigger

Well guys hit it again, and got an 8 quarter pocket spill, a 3 quarter spill. I was out for about 1/2 hr before the torrential rain hit. I came away with 1-Kennedy half (1974), 14 quarters (clad), 10 dimes (clad), 3 nickels, 1 penny. Just adding to the travel fund for the trip to UP next month. Wish all the trips out detecting paid like this one did!. We got 2 inches of snow last night, but melting fast. Hope to get back out soon. Iron, will stay in touch with you about coming up. Good luck all.


----------



## 2find4me

I am trying to get permission to detect at a church that is not used any more.  Any one ever dug at an old church before that can give me a few pointers? Thanks!


----------



## MIdigger

Detected a few. Try all over the grounds, along any walk ways, parking areas, near trees (kids climbed them), picnic areas, ball fields.


----------



## diggerdirect

After a slow start due to the weather this year is looking up, found my first gun! I've found locks, trigger guards and butt plates but this is the first intact (or nearly so) real gun that I've found. Its been a good couple days, a Canadian large cent (1888), 4 buffalo nicks, 4 jeffersons (3 are wartime silvers), 18 wheaties, 3 indian cents, 7 silver rosevelt dimes plus a 64 kennedy half. Also brought home a half dozen old bricks of various manufacturers and several copper pots, pans & cans.  Last fall I was plotting some foundation sites from old maps I aquired and noticed there were 5 sawmills scattered along a small trout stream that runs through our neck of the woods. I've had good luck in previous years detecting around our old 'swimmin hole' thats been used for generations and is actually the result of a dam built for a sawmill back in 1823. Hiking in to the 5 old mills sites on my maps theres not much left, some stacked fieldstone walls, earthworks and one still had the spillway but I could determine where the dams were, about how high they were, and where most likely would have been good spots for a swimming holes. Two of the 5 sites paid off with these finds but I'm sure there is more to come!


----------



## cobaltbot

Very nice!  Good luck with future hunts.  There were a lot more mills back in the old days than people realize.


----------



## Plumbata

Fantastic recoveries diggerdirect, nice work researching/hunting the old swimming holes. Be careful with that cool gun find, otherwise you might have a whole horde of liberals chasing after you! I got out today for more curb strip detecting (Iron - just wandering around Columbus, Ohio wherever utility work has disturbed the grass/soil). Aside from 3 bucks in clad, I got: One 1890 Indian Cent with a nice green patina and 2 wheats; a toasty 1910 and a 1953D. The Indian was the absolute first signal and first target out of the ground. I guess it was pretty much all downhill after that, heh.


----------



## cobaltbot

Not sure why it works that way but many a time the first thing I find, bottle or MD is the best find of the day, its almost like I'm being told "you found something good, now be happy with that and go home and do something else!"


----------



## cobaltbot

So yesterday at Stonetown, Dave my farmer friend showed up with the tractor and I got him to remove a big pile of dirt I had placed on top of the upper most room when I first started digging.  I'm lucky he lets me keep open this tiny bit of crop land and helps me out with it!  Today I found my first Trime and only the 2nd silver coin after so many coppers.  Its so tiny and dated 1851 the first year of this 3 cent 75% silver coin also nicknamed a fish scale.  Also found an 1859 Indian head (also first year) and my 7th thimble from there, this one has a different design than any of my others.  I'm pretty sure a seamstress was living in this room or the one above it.


----------



## ironmountain

amazing finds digger.... a whole gun...wow....nice to have friends with big equipment... Friend and I started digging the far backside of the 1800's hotel property I'm working on and the guy who owns the land on the opposite side had given us permission and said if we need help to just yell...he came over with one of the small cute backhoes and dug for us..Good thing ppl love their toys! I like that thimble cobalt... Those old thimbles can get pretty decorative... 7th one..someone liked them some sewing. Glad you could get out before the rain and bad weather hit Rich.It was mid 50's here..next morning 4" of snow and ice. Then it melted and the other day we picked up another 6" overnight and it froze...no school..Now it's 50's and melting again.... I stopped by the auto parts store and it runs along the old RR tracks I started on last year. These are the tracks (3 sets, 2 are buried) that were put up in the 1800's when iron mining started....Drove behind the auto parts store and the tracks and areas along them are almost melted.. Might have to take a walk with the dogs on Monday. Figure the vegetation is dead..perfect time to go... Hope the weather stays nice down there so you can hunt!


----------



## MIdigger

Got out a couple more times. About $6 in assorted clad. Only old one was a 1940-S wheat. One 90 degree copper 3/4 inch elbow (scrap). One gold plated ring with an amethyst stone. Good luck all. Iron--hoping the snow melts were headed up there May-1st.


----------



## ironmountain

skip coming up to the UP..i'm going downstate! you get tons of finds.  I hit Cowboy Lake and found some old RR stuff and dug up a couple of old mt. dew shards and some squirt shards. it's a nice place..alot of different terrain.drive in and on the right it's pretty much open grass to the lake and that swings around 50yd wide to the swimming area. if you go left when you pull in, you get a huge flat area and a ton of trees and depressions on the "cliff" of the Menominee River.  Pretty thick in there.  Didn't have a ton of time, but had a bunch of signals. headed out to friend's house I was talking about with the spring fed pond and the stills and valleys.  Daughter and I went there for an hour or so and I left with a handful of .22 shells and some springfield 30-06. was finding those at 3" or so. It would be nice if this rain would stop.. keep the finds coming! I have a few nice finds..wife isn't too happy.... more reference books!! i'll make a sep. post for that hough.


----------



## ironmountain

Plumb..forgot to answer your question, sorry... The guy we work with that makes his knifes from forge to leather makes Damascus. He does about 10 patterns.The raindrop one he came up with...oh man...looks like raindrops on a windshield that don't slide off... I was telling my best friend from back home about the huge burls I'm going to chainsaw off next time I get to the inlaws. He takes a pic of a tree and asks if that's what I mean....this tree is huge and is nothing but huge burls. Said he'd cut them up and send me some.will be nice when they dry out... here's a damascus he did...can't see too well because the lighting is junk....the other one is a light pattern ladder style...the handle of the first one is curly maple from his land.the sheath was hand sewn. made to be a simple sheath.


----------



## ironmountain

hey guys/gals! been out hunting on a regular basis?weather here has been flip flopping from 40's and rainy to 60's and sunny.


----------



## tftfan

Have a few finds, to wet to dig glass.


----------



## tftfan

rings


----------



## tftfan

[]


----------



## tftfan

[8|]


----------



## tftfan

hm...


----------



## tftfan

I'll figure this out.  []


----------



## cowseatmaize

Nice stuff, cool saw stache comb if that's what it is. Is it broken off? It's all hard for me to see to get a size perspective or read.


----------



## tftfan

Yes it is broke, about 2 in. long. I know I have seen um before....maybe on here .[8|]


----------



## tftfan

[8|]


----------



## 2find4me

Haha, that saw comb is pretty cool. Also really like the first ring.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice finds. The first ring is nice. The mustache comb is awesome. That saw shape kills me.


----------



## MIdigger

Having the big rummage sale this weekend, clearing stuff out. Hope to detect Sunday Monday. Went a bit the other day all of 1 penny. Think someone had cleared the area before. Good luck all


----------



## MIdigger

Finally!! got out today. Found a Saginaw Zoo token (size of a half dollar), a Polmolive soap 1920s token, some chunks of copper, a few chunks of brass, 1 tennis ball, 1 ring, and 11Quarters, 18 dimes, 11 nickels, and 32 pennies. Unfortunately nothing old or collectible in the coinage. But it sure was great to be out, 80 degrees and beautiful day. Hope to get back out this week. good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

Slipped out for a bit this am at a few schools. 1 MSU lapel pin, 8quarters, 9 dimes, 1 nickel, and 14 pennies. Hoping to hit some older spots this week.


----------



## MIdigger

Another town park today and came away with- 10q,15d,1n,16p, 1 sterling ring (small), 1 dog tag, and a few returnable bottles. Great lunch at the Ironhorse bar in Akron. Tomorrow to the flea market to sell some stuff, and then detecting afterwards.


----------



## Dugout

I got to try out my detector FINALLY!!I found 3, 1960ish quarters and an 1954 dime in my daughters yard.I detected around 4 of their old homesteads with falling down log cabins from 1916, but didn't find anything great. I am sure I'll check them out again when I get back there.I did find a cute little horned toad. My Dad said he was about 2 weeks old.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie

I got one for ya.  I lost my cell phone plowing a corn field. I took the detector out with me to find it.  Took 9 hours, some detecting at night I found an 1800s large cent, some broach thing, and MY PHONE! The phone was in perfect shape thanks to the lifeproof case I have.  Best money I ever spent on my detector lol.


----------



## MIdigger

Well, today was a bust. Spent the day looking, and came up with 1q and 1 penny. Dismal....then the best moment, falling in the river after just digging the quarter.....it happens I suppose. Got greedy. On the good side, I got some really nice ducks unlimited items for the man cave, a nice antique magazine holder (wood), and a few items to re-sell at the flea market by hitting a few rummage sales. Not a bad day!.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie

Here are the pics of what I found, the penny and the broach thing I was told is a rosette for a horse bridle. What do y'all think? Well I can't post my pics, WHY? I miss the blue pages.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie

[attachment=photo 1(15).JPG] Well here is one of the place where i found my phone. Same field as the good stuff, IDK why those pics won't work.


----------



## MIdigger

Glad you located your phone!, sometimes they are great to have (detectors) for many different reasons.


----------



## MIdigger

Went and hit a church area and met up with another detectorist. I pulled a few bucks in change, nothing special, he nabbed a 61 quarter for the silver steal!.


----------



## Plumbata

I hit another torn-up curb strip for a quick 10 minute hunt. Got 1 quarter, 1 copper Lincoln, and a 1944 Mercury dime just as I was finishing up the spot! Scouted out some more decent looking areas, so hopefully additional silvers will be found.  Best of luck everybody.


----------



## MIdigger

Nice plumb--- congrats on silver find!!. My brother in law gave me a spot to check in a neighboring town. 22Q, 15D, and 35P, ($7.35) but nothing old. 1 chunk of copper scrap, and 1 of a brass piece (tossed in my scrap buckets). Also 1 returnable bottle. I figure that wasn't too bad of haul for a couple hrs wandering around. I didn't even clean the whole place so I will have to hit it again sometime soon. Good luck to all.


----------



## cobaltbot

Perseverance  pays!Congrats Rich and PlumCongrats Renee on your first silver dime! Keep Looking!Found another trime 1853 and what might be another fancy suspender buckle, but this one's shield shaped and looks like a lady holding something? with flowers on top and sides.


----------



## MIdigger

Cobaltbot wow 1853?? awesome find. Sounds like everyone's getting some decent finds. I did get one belt buckle (brass) at a 1940s plot where a farmhouse was. It was about 12 inches deep, but no markings to I-d from. Got a bit excited when I pulled some glass up too, but nothing but shards of blue-green. Heading back out soon to try some other spots. Good luck!


----------



## MIdigger

Got out again and hit a couple sports areas. Pulled a bit over $5 in clad today. One wheat (1939-P), $2.70 in returnable cans. Hit some rummage sales on the way back and got a few items for the flea market. Mostly military items. One was some folks living in the sticks, and had stuff all over in dilapidated buildings it was find your own and name your prices. Grabbed all the copper fittings/brass/some old side latch 50 cal ammo cans, tow hooks, craftsman wrenches, some bottles and jars. Not a bad day. Tomorrow-- heading out to hit some school and park areas. The old milk jugs are getting full of the change, going to have to roll it and exchange at the bank soon. Good luck to all.


----------



## MIdigger

Decided to get at it early today. Just over $6 today in assorted coins. 2 wheats - 1941-P, and a 1955-D not much value there. Pulled about $4 in returnables also. Did much better at the rummage sales, picking up some vintage WW2 uniforms and patches, a nice unused WW2 vintage Byers wood/canvas cot very reasonable, early 50 cal M2 ammo can, one excellent condition Grillis beverage (soda from Detroit, MI), a Jado brass towel hanging ring in the box (see these on ebay for 40-50 bucks) I got this one for all of .50 cents new in the box. Plus 3 vintage gas cans (Eagle) 2 gal and 5 gal, an a new craftsman robogrip pliers in the package for $2. Think the metal detectings just a way to pass the time to the next rummage sale.


----------



## cryptic

Hit some old mines the other day and found some nice minerals.  This one is Silver and Lollingite.  The calcite was etched out.  What a fantastic mineral specimen this one turned out to be. 12x6x2 cm.[attachment=Detecting.jpg]


----------



## MIdigger

Some interesting pictures there. Sounds like a great find! Silvers always good to come up with.. Today didn't bring much, $4.85 in change, not one old coin today. Worked some soccer fields, and a small park area. Rain coming hope we get the downpour they say we will get. Plan to hit it again as soon as the rain moves off. Should be able to clean up at a few rummage sales too. Good luck all.


----------



## ironmountain

sounds like you guys are getting some nice finds. Still raining off and on up here. I did hit a spot yesterday that I was told about for bottles. There's a dam on the Menominee River next to a very old meeting hall.The water had come down quite a bit and I was poking around in a lagoon area between that and the dam. There are tons of huge insulators in there...here is a whole one I pulled up. I didn't have on my digging gear, so didn't venture out too far. it's bigger than it looks in the pic. weighs 10-15lbs and is almost as big as one of the bowls in our kitchen sink... going later this week with some digging clothes.


----------



## hemihampton

Interesting, Wonder what else is there? LEON.


----------



## ironmountain

No idea yet Leon. I'm going to go swamping in there though. The gate into there is now open. The water in that lagoon is very low now. 5" of water or so but still mucky.going to go with the digging gear and pull more of these out (there are some 5 multis out there) and muck about.


----------



## MIdigger

Interesting finds Iron, will be curious what else you pull from the mud. I went on a small weekend jaunt through the thumb areas and hit many small town parks and schools. Not much old stuff- 1946-P, 1952-D, and a 1955-D wheat cents. However I still managed to pull up about $12.62 in assorted change. Did pull an '84 Kennedy half from a soccer field. Also found a broken necklace with 3 sterling lady bugs. Bottle returns helped with gas, totaling $10.30 for the weekend. Sebewaing Sugar festival was kind of interesting. Hit some rummages and got some 1940s Shell WW2 era maps, prayer (military) books, a few WW2 History magazines, and a great find on clearance (at a local hardware) was an assortment of master locks of all sorts and sizes for only .50 cents (even for multi-packs) I bought them all. The weather was great, but a bit cold at night camping as it dropped to the mid-low 40s at night. Having the military sleeping bag I stayed pretty warm except when nature called.Only thing I bought at the vendor area was a license plate I had made for my SUV. Its Snoopy in his fighting gear riding on his rooftop fighter- black on silver. Figured it would get some laughs. Later,while eating a sandwich I got buzzed by a nice sized bald eagle. On another drive I observed a fox family playing on some RR tracks. 2 small ones and the parents. Pretty enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Dugout

No mosquitos I take it?


----------



## MIdigger

Well--- I didn't say that! when the wind died down they were in attack mode. How I hate those things.


----------



## MIdigger

Road trip to KY and got out detecting this am for a bit. Hit a soccer field area and came out with 1-Kennedy-1973, 6q,1d,5p and some kids toys which I placed on some tables so they may find them. Have eyes on some elementary schools for tomorrows detecting. On a good luck note I did also find a silver cross with Jesus on it in a parking lot while shopping with my sister in law. Keeping it in my wallet now.


----------



## Dugout

Seems like you don't need a detector all the time Rich.


----------



## ironmountain

i agree..he just walks around and finds stuff...4-6$ of clad everytime you go out is pretty harcore.


----------



## Plumbata

Good work scrounging the goodies people. Always like seeing your mine spoil pile silver Cryptic, I remember you posted a massive one a few years back that was something like 3 feet deep. I'd go nuts if I found a boulder of silver, heh. I've done more of my creek/storm drain sifting and have found a 10K ring, 7 or so more silver coins (just a washington and some rosies), a few silver bits, plenty of clad, many pounds of nice Pyrite and Hematite specimens, bullets, brass knuckles, a 1988 class ring (stainless methinks, and the name is inside the band, have to clean it for hopeful return as it isn't legible currently), marbles, scrap, etc. Will be posting in my thread eventually. Honestly, mucking around in the bedrock "traps" in streams or crevices in storm drains is much more fun and entertaining than detecting. It's harder work and you're more prone to getting scrapes/cuts, but the variety of goodies makes it very stimulating. Good luck hunting people!


----------



## Plumbata

I poked around in a creek flowing through an old park, sifting the naturally concentrated dense material deposits and also fanning the sediments. Found a 1911 V nickel (pretty astonishing plucking it out of the water after seeing ~10 modern Jeffersons), 1937 Buffalo, 1945 Mercury dime, a 44 wheat, plenty of clad, and many nice mineral specimens. After checking eBay, it seems that some of the nicer specimens are worth a respectable bit. I then went upstream a ways to a big corrugated steel storm drain outfall which I had poked around in twice earlier this week and found 6 silvers. Wound up finding 9 silver dimes (a '44 merc and 8 rosies), around 10 wheats, and plenty more clad and minerals in the space of about 45 minutes. I was in a real sweet spot I guess, can't wait to get back and see what else is in that "zone". Hopefully I'll find some big golden honkers in there, heh. 10 silvers in a day literally doubled my previous best of 5 silvers in a day, and the old nickels were a nice treat too. It seems that I've found a technique which is a low-tech and highly productive alternative to detecting. I'm not very familiar with Columbus, so the success thus far is pretty good. Can't wait to do this back home in Peoria where I know the creeks like the back of my hand! HH y'all.


----------



## Plumbata

Add 2 more silver rosies, a 1914 Barber dime, 1930 SLQ, 1935 Washington, wheaties, and jewelry to the list of low tech sifting/fanning/eyeball finds. I'm totally hooked; never have I had such a consistent way to find quality silver (and gold). Mark my words, one of these days I'll pull a gold coin from the storm sewers!


----------



## MIdigger

Good Lord man youre raking it in!!. Ive been out some (adjusting to moving down south here) but that soccer field complex has given me a lot of $. About 8 tokens, a couple rings and such. Nothing old yet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MIdigger

Did some walking near excavation site, found 5 coins (soaking now dimes and pennies) and 3 marbles and 2 of the old superballs that used to bounce pretty high when we were kids. Have to walk over and try the detector.


----------



## Dugout

I took my grandkids out to an old foundation along the hiway and my grandson brought home a keyhole and my granddaughter brought home a 1942 quarter. They were both happy.


----------



## ironmountain

Nice to see so many finds. Plumb, you're on a hot streak!I haven't been to any of my spots or the lagoon of swampiness to see what else is there.Made it up to inlaws a cpl of weeks ago. Was going to go up to Mandam and see what's in the dump there..Father in law knows where the other dump is, so he says, so hopefully going to hit that in the next couple of weeks.Every day I've had a chance to go...rain..would like to go tonight, but I have board meetings for school.... Keep the finds coming.


----------



## ironmountain

I had a chance to get out one time in the past couple of months.pulled a bunch of trash. pull tabs and such.I went back to the lagoon at the Menominee River near the dam.I pulled a 5-part insulator out.Most of the discs were broken. I took it home anyway. Wife just rolled her eyes at me when she saw me hosing the dirt off of it in the backyard.It's an old Victor/Locke... I just love the detailed marking on those. It's the Locke #5 one.Plus all of the hardware is in good condition. Just needs a good scaling. The couple that told me where to find that place actually told me exactly where they find bottles..Off of the small point at the mouth. There are some small (2-3" dia.) saplings that are submerged in the water and she said there are hundreds of bottles trapped against them. I'm assuming that the flow of the river brought them there and the deadfall acted as a fence/barrier. It's 4' deep or so. Said they just walk out (sandy/gravel bottom..not muck) and feel them with their foot and squat and pick.  I'm going the lazy man route.  Fishing net. There is a small island further down directly across from a makeshift boat landing that someone actually lived on.Supposedly it's an old trappers cabin that had been empty even when her grandparents were kids....You can walk out to it or float there.  It's a couple hundred feet from shore and the water gets 3-4' deep tops. (I'd probably raft or boat to it..no need to die from undertow). She said their property (which is further down the river and a mile or so inland) borders state land and there's a very faint two track that runs parallel to their yard. She said they've spent whole afternoons there and gotten more than a few hundred yards becasue there are so many dump sites that have been there "forever". Stands to reason since it's pretty much in the middle of nowhere. Houses there are spread very far apart.Not to mention all of the hunter/trapper/native american camps that'll be there.... Going to hopefully get there this week and nose around. Long winded post. Rich, did the fair happen there yet? Ours is going on right now, but won't be able to get access until just before winter..


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Have fun! Provide photographs too.


----------



## 2find4me

Just got the Fisher F2 for beginning detector yesterday and already have found a silver barber dime! Starting to like detecting again.


----------



## MIdigger

Ok someone let us post here again. I got out first time for 2015. 3-Q,5-D,3-N,4-P, 1 token (brass), and an earring that is a copy of the Eiffel tower (silver--kind of neat for 1st day find). Although not all the snows gone we have some spots available to detect down to maybe 4-5 inches before frost is encountered. Then, wondering if my competition was out and about--I drove near a school--yep there he was with his new detector. We talked a bit, he too had decided he`d been indoors too long also. His finds amounted to 1.75 for today and he was into another cone as we were talking. Good luck folks...Rich


----------



## MIdigger

Short time out in the wind today and got cold. Only 1 dime and a penny and also one 10 cent returnable.


----------



## bottlerocket

I just bought a Fisher F2 and am really excited about taking it out. I bought a Jetco Treasure Hawk back in 75 and used it quite a bit back then. Life got in the way but now that the dust has settled, I wanted to get back into it. I research and narrowed my purchase down to this specific model. It came with a pin pointer, headset, and an additional smaller coil. If this hobby takes off, I can always upgrade to a Garrett AT Pro. Not to promote BUT Big Boy Hobbies is an excellent site to purchase from.
I have a few old homesites in mind plus a couple of bottle dumps I have been working on last year.
I will post obviously.


----------



## MIdigger

Got some decent weather coming. Hoping Saturday to get out for a few hours and see what I can pull out of the ground. Got some new 2x2 inch flips for coin/token finds to put in my collectible album, and some currency holders. Ran into a good batch of star notes. Good luck all.


----------



## 2find4me

Bottle, I see you got the Fisher F2 also, is yours working fine? I like the sensitivity, I have found very small lead pellets with it. Still getting used to the signals, but overall it is a great detector. Heading to North Carolina over my spring break and bring the detector along. I plan to do some digging in a few places up there. Will post if I find anything good.


----------



## bottlerocket

Yes the Fisher seems to be working fine. I am getting used to the different tones and learning to ignore the iron tone. I am practicing in the yard. Finding all sorts of metal trash but it does proove it is working. I really like the discrimination and am getting more used to listening for certain tones without looking at the display. I highly recommend the Fisher F2.  I especially like the pin point feature.
I hope to hit a local park this weekend. Good luck to you.


----------



## 2find4me

Congrats on your new detector, I just tried mine out in the yard today too. I found 3 lincons, a 41 wheatie, clad dime, 2 aluminum tokens, a '73 Vaccine Tag, Old Button, Jean Button, an aluminum pendant thing, some type of bullet, and some type of corroded coin. Still getting used to the signals but it is a fun detector. [attachment=DSCF2714.JPG]


----------



## MIdigger

Not much today, hit the old ball fields. 3 dimes and 2 pennies, 5 returnable bottles. Great to be outside detecting again.


----------



## MIdigger

40s and sunny today, figured I would try detecting a bit. 6-quarters, 4 dimes, 4 pennies and an additional 3 pennies that are wheats. Only one is readable (44), have others soaking. Found some copper scrap, part of a silver plated spoon. Not much but it was good to get out walking again.


----------



## 2find4me

Sounds like you had a some fun, nice finds! I am leaving for NC today.


----------



## MIdigger

OK Guys I have to share-----I`ve been out most of the morning and have a few dollars worth of assorted change, and my first ring of the year a silver band. NOW here it is---- I detected and got an 1846 Large cent!!!! I am just happy as a lark right now. That's even older than my 1896 V nickel I was so happy to find. Now I was wondering how this Bounty hunter 505 would do, as my MXT-Pro is in for repairs....well, it works just fine. The coins and rings today were recovered in 3-6 inches of damp/somewhat frozen soil. Good day to be out detecting. Heading back out after I get something to eat.....Good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

I forgot to add this, but didn't realize this may be the best find. I also detected an item that looked like a thimble but said Truart Sterling..........looking on Ebay I see its a sterling bell that went to a necklace (ebays got it 75.00) anyways looks like its been an interesting morning and afternoon.


----------



## Dugout

Congratulations on the mornings finds! And what are you having for dinner?


----------



## sandchip

How about a pic of the large cent?  Sounding good!


----------



## MIdigger

Not sure how to do the picture part. But sure enjoyed the finds. Not everyday is like that. 2 pcs of silver, wheat cents and a large cent (still haven't found an Indianhead cent yet) plus some spending cash for gas. Today while driving today found a couple of new schools to check out. Looking forward to some nice weather to get out again.


----------



## MIdigger

As every coin collector knows, the 1909 S-VDB is the Lincoln cent....Today at the fgds, I decided to swing slow and try for some older stuff. I did find the run of the mill--1Q, 3-D 2- pennies. However the last 2 were good finds. The first was a 1909 Lincoln and of course I hoped it was the magic one. Unfortunately, no S, but I finally got one of the first year Lincolns (my earliest had been a 1910 also from the fgds). About 15 feet away I got another faint hit on the detector, digging about 5 inches out popped another wheat cent. I lightly wiped it to reveal a 1913 cent. Just a couple more to add to the collection book. Hope to hear some others getting out. Good luck.


----------



## 2find4me

Got back from S.C. tonight, actually wasn't N.C. Had a good but bad hunt and I will explain that tomorrow with pics. []


----------



## bottlerocket

Was out today and found some "trash" and a few other interesting pieces. 1954D Wheatie, my first with this detector, a phoenix speidel bracelet I think made in 1946, and a 1891 V nickel. Both coins and bracelet are in bad shape but very exciting to find.


----------



## 2find4me

Was with some relatives last week in S.C., and did and hour of detecting near an old slave quarters. Sadly, after only an hour of hunting, the F2 Fisher started beeping randomly. There was dew on the grass which I guess got in the box? Maybe I was just too rough with the detector. But anyways, no coins but still a few cool finds.2 HorseshoesAxe HeadSpoon ( I don't think it is silver )And a cool bottle [attachment=DSCF2760.JPG] Hoyt's Nickel Cologne[attachment=DSCF2761.JPG] Thanks for looking! Btw, does anyone know a way to fix my detector from the constant beeping? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sandchip

Hopefully it was just some aggervatin' EMI.  If you had your cell phone on you or were near powerlines, that can cause it.  My T2 will do that sometimes.


----------



## MIdigger

Great finds, glad some others are getting out. Cool looking bottle also. I got out for a bit before the rain yesterday, got 3q,3d,6p and the best--a spoon that I didn't look much at til I got home. Ive found a lot of silverplate there, this time it was Sterling!!! 2.4 oz. So in a week I have got the large cent, 3 silvers, and 1909 cent. Might be something to this spring weather.The problem with the detector --is the sensitivity way up? if so turn it down, that's worked for me when I get to mant false signals. Good luck all and Happy Easter.


----------



## 2find4me

MIdigger, It still happens with the sensitivity all the way down, I have only had the detector for a month and I have a 5-year warranty. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 2find4me

MIdigger, It still happens with the sensitivity all the way down, I have only had the detector for a month and I have a 5-year warranty. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ironmountain

Wish I could get out and detect/dig. The ground here is mud/squish/frozen still.I am going to go do some surface exploring very soon.Friend bought a house in Florence, Wisconsin that sits on a ledge that overlooks a natural fed pond and there were many stills in that area.There was quite a bit of evil around there in the mid-late 1800s.Hundreds of lumber camps and saloons/brothels. Many of the girls at the brothels were trafficked in.Girls from all walks of life were coerced/kidnapped and taken up here. Some were at these camps voluntarily.The worst was a guy named Mudge and his sister.He had a compound and the girls never left unless they were dead.Dogs, stockade fence, guards.We're going to find the site (it was burned down) and dig around.Here's a link to a small article about Mr. Mudge and his daughter.http://genealogytrails.co...hotographs_History.htm


----------



## 2find4me

Cool story and best of luck to you detecting!


----------



## 2find4me

Sandchip, just saw your comment I didn't have my cell phone but I was about 100 yards from a power line.Still this was on the lowest sensitivity.


----------



## bottlerocket

My F2 has given what I believe are false hits in the zinc range. At least that is what I am thinking. Some times I get a hit and dig until there is no hit in the hole. I then search the plug and extracted dirt and nothing. Being the ground is moist, could that cause false hits? It is strange.
I am getting used to it and going after specific tones. Iron I ignore. I really like the F2. It has found a lot for me. Especially my V nickel. I guess there are anomalies with all detectors right?


----------



## MIdigger

I'm really not familiar with the F2, maybe its mineralized ground? Does it have manual or adjustable ground balance? I'm sure you probably read over the manual for it? Ironmountain's good at the trouble shooting, better than I. Maybe he knows. I think he has a Fisher.Speaking of which, Iron where did you dig up this information?? sounds interesting--you should find some goods! Looks like rain for the next 4-5 days so I may not be able to get out. If it holds off I am going to the 2 schools I located. Good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

Out for an hour at the fairgrounds. Another guy was using a Tesoro (never seen their machines before). He had just got started when I was leaving. 2Q, 5D, 6-P and a 1934 Mercury dime!. Looks like we have 5 days of rain coming in so probably not going to be out unless there's a lull in the rain. Good luck all!


----------



## MIdigger

Heading back out for a bit after the slight rain we got. Did manage a short hunt the other day and recovered another merc-1919-P this time. Plus, a silver plate fork and knife (scrap metal), and 4 pennies. Interestingly enough, that new 10.25" coil I swapped out with the standard 8" coil on the Bounty hunter 505 detected that knife and fork at 10" of depth. Having to use that while my MXT-pro is in for repairs. Cant complain with the recent finds (using the 505), I think anyone would be happy with those. Good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

Todays finds 4q,4d,5p and a circa 1920s Pie eaters club-Tim enameled button. Its not a pin on type, this one is about 1/2 inch or so, copper, blue enamel with the words in the that. In the center is a guys head. Going to try and clean it up a bit. Hope everyone else is getting some finds. Rain is pushing in for the next few days so might not get out for a bit.


----------



## MIdigger

Decided to go digging yesterday at a new site. Got a nice smaller 7-up, a couple meds, some cobalts, 2 pcs of silver plate (spoons), and a Detroit police uniform button, and 8 marbles.After college today and old pal from high school came over and we detected an old high school now closed. Found a few dollars in change (this was his first time out with his new detector) he did well for being a newbie. Found some larger pieces of copper flashing, and 1 wheat cent just a run of the mill 1957.


----------



## bottlerocket

My first silver find with my Fisher F2.
I am really getting used to this machine.
1923 Mercury dime


----------



## Nevadabottles

Does it say D under neath the column on the back? If it does it is worth a couple hundred dollars.-John


----------



## bottlerocket

No mint mark on the back.


----------



## MIdigger

Great find there BR. I love finding silver!!. Today I got some change (about $2.00) and an interesting Pillsbury token-- Says 5 cents off pancake flour. About the size of a 50 cent pc. See one on Ebay (guy wants $20). Just going to clean it and put in 2x2 flip in book of finds. Good luck all!!.


----------



## MIdigger

Had hit one of my regular spots, and got another couple dollars in change and one deep hit (8-9 inches down) quarter. Wiping it a bit, found it to be a 1941-P, and going along was a 1946 wheat cent. Got some bigger brass T fittings that were down about the same depth. Rains seem to be helping to find the deeper targets.


----------



## bottlerocket

I took the F2 out yesterday and hit a ball park down the street from my house. Built in the 50s. No silver yet but killed it with the clad.


----------



## bottlerocket

I fat fingered the reply and missed the upload. Here is a picture. Also found a child's ring.


----------



## MIdigger

Good finds BR, I got another wheat cent yesterday and a few dollars in clad. Did recover a womans small brass compact said princess Pat Chicago. Don't think its worth much but its an antique. Good luck.


----------



## MIdigger

MORE SILVER!!!.... today I grabbed a 1941 merc, and a sterling religious medal, $4 in clad, a scissors, some scrap copper, a heart pendant, 1 wheat cent 1920-S, a Sgt chevron (brass), for about 5-6hrs wandering around. Looks like 100% rain tomorrow so have to wait for weather to break. Good luck!


----------



## Dugout

The rain will give you time to clean up your finds. We are getting rain here too.


----------



## MIdigger

Went out for a bit yesterday got 4 tokens, 2 quarters 2 dimes and 4 pennies. Thought the tokens were quarters as they were chrome plated ? over brass. Nothing old on that trip.


----------



## bottlerocket

Good clad day today. A milkbone brand dog tag. Not sure when they started making these. Thoughts? It was deep though. Another tag I am thinking dog also. This just has a 7 digit number stamped on it. Any ideas to its age also?
The find of he day is a 1944P wartime nickel.
Came up as a quarter on the F2. Very excited about this one. Silver content!


----------



## MIdigger

Guess on the milkbone tag 1960s maybe? Looks like you've been doing very well out there!! I been cleaning up pretty good and deep targets with all the rain. Deepest was near 12 inches. Its a Fisher Body plant Id tag. Oval shaped with the carriage on it. Many wheat cents in the 1920s and 30s. Some copper cable, Clad clean up has been good also probably near $15 in the last week. Found an old trapper style folding knife today rusted no handles just metal parts, couple women's brass compacts. 5 chromed brass tokens, 1 brass token.


----------



## MIdigger

Been working the same area over as there's excavation going on. Pulled another 10 wheat's out of there (no silver yet) 1919,1918-S,1920,1926,1929,1941,1944-D,1952-D,1953-D,1955. Also a broken off end to a large fork or spoon silverplate says Hotel Linton on it. No one here heard of it, however I see there's one in Indiana. Also the remnants of a jackknife and scrap copper wire. Good luck!!


----------



## MIdigger

Been cleaning up as of late. Got a nice sterling pendant of a woman with flowing hair. Weighs about 2 oz., then another Ford 1933 V-8 token, another Pillsbury 5 cent token, more wheat's-- 1917-D, 1919,1929, 1916. Clads been good with the concerts outdoors too. Did a bottle dig yesterday and came away with 3 nice milk quarts Arctic (with the funny neck) a Sprague's, and a Hubner's of Gladwin MI all embossed. Lots of copper scrap, cobalt, and just barely got into this one. Cant wait to go back.


----------



## sandchip

Man, you got to post some pics of your finds.  You're killin' me.


----------



## MIdigger

I know, I just don't have the knowledge and have to figure it out. Yesterday I got a sterling fork, and some copper scrap. Then I hit a loud tone dug up what I thought was part of a can. It was the base from a candle holder and said STERLING on the bottom.Did some digging to at friends dump, pulled some beautiful quart milks, cobalt, and scrap. Heading back out detecting in a bit (we got big rain yesterday), then doing the dump dig again tomorrow. Keep posting your finds! glad to know more folks are out. Good luck.


----------



## Plumbata

Seems like some nice finds lately, keep it up! I used to keep a 1933 ford fob on my keychain, they are cool pieces. I went up a storm sewer laid in 1960 (educated guess based on grease-pencil dates still visible on the concrete conduit) and chipped out a 1954 D dime from the joint space between 2 pipe sections, along with a few toasty wheats and a handful of copper memorials. Nothing fancy but fun nonetheless. HH everybody!


----------



## MIdigger

Whatever it takes Plumb!!. I may go out for a while this afternoon. Yesterday was kind of a bust, 2 pennies and a lot of scrap aluminum, and part of an old cast aluminum tractor. I only found about 2/3rds of it. Going to dig some more in the dump this week too. Good luck.  Also Sandchip gets a chance he may be able to post some of the pics I sent him of finds.


----------



## sandchip

Y'all bear with me.  I worked until midnight last night and today will be a busy one as well, but I'll post some of Rich's great finds as soon as I can.


----------



## MIdigger

Yes the latest being my first IH penny (1906), many wheat's one of the best a nice XF 1914, and yesterday a pr of 44 wheat's and a 1940 mercury dime. All that rain in the area has been most productive. Also found a nice big bronze valve unit (scrap) and some copper pipe.


----------



## sandchip

All right.  Finally getting around to posting Rich's finds.  A couple of the pics wouldn't cooperate but here are the ones that did.  Nice finds! [attachment=rich.JPG] [attachment=rich1.JPG] [attachment=rich2.JPG]


----------



## sandchip

A couple more.  That large cent is a smoker. [attachment=rich3.JPG] [attachment=rich4.JPG]


----------



## Plumbata

The surface held up great on the Large Cent, though it seems like Lady Liberty has a pretty serious Brain tumor, lol. Thanks for helping Rich share the pictures sandchip!


----------



## sandchip

Yeah, wheats down this way don't fare that well.


----------



## MIdigger

I think someone used the large cent as a target. It looks much like a .22 smacked it. Yesterday I got another Polmolive-Peet soap token. Instead of Polmolive though it was for free bars of Crystal White soap. However it has the Number 14 at the top just as the Polmolive does. Just a bit of change and one wheat cent a 52. Hope to get back out tomorrow. Thanks Jim for posting the pictures.


----------



## cryptic

A 25 pound vein of Native Silver.


----------



## MIdigger

That's a nice chunk of change right there. Went out bottle digging and found a 1968 Sunoco DX aluminum car token, few marbles and cobalts and few milks. Hoping to get out detecting later today or tomorrow. Good luck all.


----------



## MIdigger

Had some rain, hoping to get back out soon. Going a flea market tomorrow, look around a bit get rid of some of the digging finds (bottles and odds n ends.). Anyone getting any good finds?.


----------



## 2find4me

Found a 1909 VDB, dirt was on where the mint mark could have been, so I go excited for a few seconds. []


----------



## Nevadabottles

Killer find cryptic, I know some rocks like that can bring in some big bucks.


----------



## Plumbata

Those massive chunks of silver are pretty jealousy-inducing, heh. Awesome stuff! Found several pounds of brass/copper and 4 cents today, including a '44D and '57D. Pretty uneventful, hope y'all find something better!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I haven't used a detector but did find this by always watching the dirt I dig:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And this in a near-by dig from the '41 Walking Liberty:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Also 1940s or before.)Detectors just make it easier than detecting with only my eyes.


----------



## MIdigger

Yes those other finds (with eyes are good). Hit some rummage sales yesterday, tip-top bread jiggle puzzle (on ebay for $25), General Mac Arthur medal (no data yet), early Union items (again, no data yet), and a 1950s band aid box (figure $3) last was a Vernors pop can bank (worth about $5) with coins in it. I was curious and saw one of the quarters in the slot was 1964 meaning silver. Not one, but 2 1964 silver quarters and a 1955 wheat cent also. Felt good as I only paid $3 for the lot.It pays to be attentive to what is in your field of view!!!. Good luck all. Keep posting the finds. Love to read about others interesting finds and how they find them. Bottle digging I got some Clorox with the cork tops, a 1950s vintage Silvertown BF GOODRICH ash tray kind of that carnival glass green, some figuratives, and some scrap metal.


----------



## MIdigger

Silver this morning..... Hit one of my local spots today after seeing some excavation had taken place. Today I pulled 2 mercury dimes 1942,1944 both P mint. Also snatched a sterling ring (small) and a 1915-P wheat cent, 1 quarter, 4 pennies. Hope others are out getting some finds.


----------



## MIdigger

Just a short hop today (hot out there). Got about $1 in misc change and 1925, 1928-D, 1928-P wheats this morning plus some scrap brass pcs, nice big old brass door knob. Ran into one other fellow got a better find than I, 1913 Canadian large cent. Nice shape too.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit one playground before the heat, 1939,1946 wheats, 4q, 7d, 4n, 17p 2 returnable beer cans, 4 pop bottles. 1 crumpled brass mans ring.


----------



## cryptic

Went out the other day and found a very nice piece of silver with some cobaltite that weighs 10 pounds.  It was a very good signal with the F75 detector and I had to dig down almost 2 feet.  It probably took close to 45 minutes to dig it out because the ground was very compact and kept caving in.  With a good cleaning more silver would be exposed.  Keep on digging!


----------



## cryptic

Went out detecting today for silver and started walking down an old road that leads to a mine site that operated about 100 years ago.  Within 5 minutes I got a good signal in a part of the road that is usually full of water but emptied out.  Dug down almost 2 feet and pulled out this nice piece of silver.  I have not weighed this one but I estimate that it weighs 10-12 pounds.  It is native silver in calcite and a very rich piece!


----------



## 2find4me

Nice stuff, you are really tearing it up! I wish I could find that kinda stuff here in FL.


----------



## cryptic

Thanks!  Sometimes I wish I were in Florida so that I could find some pirate treasure!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Looks like each place has qualities lacking in the other.


----------



## MIdigger

Glad some others are out. Yesterday was kind of dismal. 1q,2d,3p and a wee bit of scrap. Maybe get out this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## MIdigger

Got a 1930s Skoal token, some wheat cents, 1920-1940s, 2 pocket watches- Armand, the other no name, Scrap pcs brass copper aluminum, belt buckle from the 1900s, plus some nice old marbles and bottles that washed up from the storms out of soil that was moved.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit a festival area just to see what I could pull. $6.45 in change. One pendant, 1 wheat a 1958, but the nice find was a 1927 Standing liberty quarter!!. The area has been worked over but that you never know just what's been walked over. Good luck all!


----------



## 2find4me

A standing liberty quarter? Sweet!!! I can't find those anywhere.


----------



## Nevadabottles

Nice finds Mldigger!


----------



## MIdigger

Thanks, its my second one. The first you cant read the date but its obviously the later type. This one grades fine-VF, which is interesting most are worn smooth. This years been a pretty good year for "good" finds. Now if I could just find some gold!. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MIdigger

Todays tally 9q,12d,0n,21p not much for collectability. Hope someone else pulls something good.


----------



## MIdigger

Well today I got 11q, 11d, 3n, 14p, some scrap pcs and two interesting finds. One is a bronze 1911 King Geo V and Queen Mary coronation medal. Someone has been given one of these in 1911, and to find it here in Michigan, in a dump area detecting was interesting. The second is an Aluminum token Northern automotive supply, Bay city, Michigan April 8-9-10. Just never know what you will come up with detecting.


----------



## MIdigger

Curious anyone heard from Iron mountain? haven't seen any of his posts in awhile?


----------



## CreekWalker

I  been wondering that myself , he has great posts!


----------



## MIdigger

Got out this morning for a short bit, 8q, 7d, 15p 1 sterling ladies ring, 2 wheat cents, 1952,1949.


----------



## MIdigger

Only a few buck yesterday. 2 wheat's a 53 and 44. Hoping to get out today as rains coming for the next few days.


----------



## MIdigger

Hit a soccer field for a short bit this am. 5q, 6d,3p and one silver girls ring.


----------



## MIdigger

Cleaned up after one of the fairs today. 21q,28d,3n,44p. Some returnable bottles, 1phone cord adapter for car use, couple tent stakes, 1 rusted jack knife, and some scrap copper and brass.


----------



## 2find4me

That's a lot of coins, keep posting!


----------



## MIdigger

Today was kind of dismal...2p 1d, some scrap (pop cans blown up from lawn mowing)...Then the heat and humidity...decided to go rummage sale looking. Found some WW2 stuff so not a total loss for the day.


----------



## sandchip

Here's a pic of Rich's find from the other day.  Tough to find with the date still legible.[attachment=quarter.JPG]


----------



## 2find4me

Very nice find, and yeah, you rarely ever see one with a date that hasn't been worn off.


----------



## MIdigger

Thanks for posting the pic Jim. We have a couple days here in the 90s then a cool off. May try to get out early tomorrow before the heat. I walked the fairgrounds...that silver plate silverware is all over. I just took a short walk and found 1 complete spoon, and half another on the two track horses had roughed the trail and there the spoons lay!. Wishing they were sterling. Good luck and have a good holiday, all.


----------



## MIdigger

Cleaned up the ball fields and got about $6, also a kids sunglasses, and $4 in returnables. Only one old coin a 1940 wheat. Hope everyone gets out this weekend.


----------



## ironmountain

Hey Rich and all... been awhile. Weather has been junky. Have only had a chance to hit up near inlaws and get some copper.


----------



## MIdigger

Well yesterday I snatched up $4 in returnables, a pr of womens size 7 underarmour sandals, sunglasses, some pcs of copper and brass,  some spending change and a 1905 Indianhead cent. Not a whole lot but was a fun time out.


----------



## MIdigger

Few more old cents 1911,1916 and 1945. Nothing much else but a cast iron firetruck about 4 inches I guess.


----------



## bottlerocket

With the time change this weekend, and cold weather coming,  I will not be getting out too much more this season.
I thought I would post some of my finds for 2015.
About $100 in clad
3 silver rings
Silver monogram pendant
2 Mercs, 3 war nickels, and a bunch of wheat pennies.
Copper Celtic ring
A couple religious metals
Other low quality rings and jewelry.
Several tokens.
Several keys, tons of pull tabs , toys, and other fun junk.
Literally a 13 gallon trash can full of junk.
So much fun though.
My F2 really came through for me.
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## bottlerocket

Some pictures


----------



## bottlerocket

Another clad pile.


----------



## 2find4me

Nice finds! The F2 is a fun machine.


----------



## Plumbata

I discovered another rich storm drain in September, and managed these goodies via sifting and eyeballing during the month. It's a bit too cold here to go slogging through the water so I'll be back for more (and there is plenty!) in the Spring: 6.30 face in silver (including a Canadian dime and a wafer-thin war nickel), 3 barbers being an 1898 and 1899-O dimes and 1900 quarter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Old Gold rings and a pretty gem!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Amazing.


----------



## 2find4me

WOW! Thanks for sharing Plum!


----------



## Plumbata

Thanks! Believe it or not, the best find was probably an old Dog Tax tag, even compared to the gold. Found gobs of wheats and clad coins, piles of marbles and other interesting tidbits and relics too. The dog tag is from Laramie, WY and from 1914. Contacted a collector and the previous oldest one known from Laramie was from 1928, so this blows past it by a dog's lifespan. Checking eBay for old tags suggests it might be worth some good money even though it's pitted (considering the heretofore undocumented age and uniqueness):


----------



## 2find4me

Sweet, I have got to find me one of these storm drains. I'm guessing a pinpointer might help a bit.


----------



## Nevadabottles

Wow, that is a great day for metal detecting!


----------



## Plumbata

I personally wouldn't bother with a pinpointer, as there is so much metal so concentrated it wouldn't really be able to pinpoint anything. Just digging/scooping the mixed metal and gravel into a 1/4 inch mesh sifter and shaking it around while submerged in water works best. Even new storm drains can have good stuff, found some sterling silver at the outflow of one that was just a few years old. This one is from the 1920s or so though, much better for coins. Some of the other crap to give an idea (pile is much bigger now):


----------



## MIdigger

Some great finds everyone!!!. I haven't been out too much lately. Work and college have cut into my detecting time!. Looks like most everyone has had a good year. I too, have had an exceptional year.1846-large cent1911 British coronation medal1909 Wheat (plus too many to list 1910-1920s) and tons after the 20s.1905 Indianhead1906 Indianhead (1st one Id found)7-various date mercury dimes1927 Standing liberty quarter1944 Washington quarter5-$1 coinsTokens: 1933 Ford New York V8 tokens (2), 1920s Pilsbury (2), 1940 Zimmerman clothing 50 year anniversary token, Couple still as yet unidentified tokens (will see if Jimmy can post maybe someone knows) plus many assorted "common" tokens.1 early 1900s Detroit police coat button1 US Army coat buttonSterling spoons, much silverplate dinner ware,Sterling rings, many sterling pendants and chains,1 large sterling pendant of a woman and flowing hair1 St Christopher pendant -sterlingSterling candle holders (2 weighing maybe 4-5 oz)Sterling 1940s womens pendant "My Identity" (has small compartment that unscrews, to hold what Ive no idea)Sterling thimble.Obviously cant remember everything, but in my humble opinion, I had a blast and got some interesting stuff. Bottle digging was great too. Hoping next year is just as fun/productive for all of us. Thanks to everyone posting, love to see others finds. Hopefully we can get out just a bit more..........never know one of us might get a bucket load of silver!. Good luck!


----------



## bottlerocket

Here is my find of a lifetime. I am riding pretty high right now.
I was out today at a local park, which I believe in the 40s used to be a farm, and finding my average amount of CLAD and trash and was getting wet from the light drizzle. 
Getting hungry, I decided to make my way home but wanted to swing around the car. I was getting zinc hits and just didn't feel much like digging them so I was concentrating on dime and quarter hits.
I got a quarter hit on the F2 and figured OK might as well. I dug a 2" plug and as I flipped the plug over, what I thought was a token of some kind, picked up the coin and lightly wiped the from. I did not have my reading glasses on so squinted to see any detail. I noticed the image of of a head and tried to read the date. As my eyes adjusted I saw 1892. I thought "No freeking way". A BARBER HALF. I was literally shaking with excitement. I search around the area in case it was part of a spill but decided to end it. I could never top this day. 
JUST FREEKING AMAZING.


----------



## Sand_pontil

Watch out for junkie needles at storm drain outflows.


----------



## bottlerocket

I had a couple really good (but cold) outings so far in 2016. Large 27 quarter CLAD coin spill and a 925 ring so far.


----------

